# Russia - one photo per post



## Helem (Sep 19, 2008)

*The Siberian tiger* (Panthera tigris altaica) is also known as the Amur, Manchurian, Altaic, Korean, North China or, Ussuri tiger. Though it once ranged throughout Western and Central Asia and eastern Russia it is now completely confined to the Amur-Ussuri region of Primorsky Krai and Khabarovsk Krai in far eastern Siberia, where it is now protected. It is the biggest of the eight recent tiger subspecies and the largest living felid.[2] Genetic research in 2009 revealed that the current Siberian tiger population is almost identical to the Caspian tiger, a now extinct western population once thought to have been a distinct subspecies, which was extinct just in the wild before it was completely wiped out.[3]


----------



## Helem (Sep 19, 2008)

*Khabarovsk *(Russian: Хаба́ровск, Russian pronunciation: [xʌˈbarəfsk]) is the administrative center and the largest city of Khabarovsk Krai, Russia. It is located some 30 km from the Chinese border. It is the second largest city in the Russian Far East, after Vladivostok. The city became the administrative center of the Far Eastern Federal District of Russia in 2002. Population: 579,000 (2005 est.).

The city lies at the confluence of the Amur and Ussuri Rivers, about 800 kilometers (497 mi) north of Vladivostok and is accessible from there by an overnight train running along the Trans-Siberian railway. Rail distance from Moscow is 8,523 kilometers (5,296 mi).


----------



## iyliania (Feb 15, 2009)

Helem
спасибо за такие фотки
как красив все таки этот зверь в снегу
как из сказки


----------



## golov (May 5, 2006)

^^ Wow, those Amur tigers are incredible

Here is another wild cat found in Russia that is even more rare, *the Amur leopard*


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

More Kazan 









© [email protected]


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Novosibirsk


----------



## Flying (Jul 16, 2009)

Volga river


----------



## Flying (Jul 16, 2009)

Yekaterinburg. Church on Blood.


----------



## Flying (Jul 16, 2009)

Moscow.


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

Beautiful :cheers:


----------



## K-Lex (May 9, 2007)

Kazan:


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

Rostov-on-don musical theatre


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

Nevskiy Avenue in St.Petersburg


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

Khibiny Mountains and the town of Kirovsk, Kola Peninsula

Khibins (Russian: Хиби́ны [xʲiˈbʲinɨ]) is one of the two main mountain ranges of the Kola Peninsula, Russia.

The massif is of oval shape of about 1,300 sq.km. and occupies the central part of the peninsula at a relative elevation of 900-1000 m above the surrounding plain. The highest point (Mount Yudychvumchorr) is 1191m. The peaks are of plateau type, with steep slopes, with glaciers, icefields and snowfields in some places. The overall terrain is alpine tundra.

About 5 km from the easternmost point of Khibins, the second massif, Lovozero Massif is situated.

The massif is seismically active.

The massif is extremely rich in various minerals, mainly apatite and nepheline ores.

By the foot of the massif the cities of Apatity and Kirovsk are situated.




















--> http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1877793/


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Samara city










© [email protected]


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Cool photo, it certainly looks like a cold place. :cheers:



lanolama said:


> Khibiny Mountains and the town of Kirovsk, Kola Peninsula
> 
> Khibins (Russian: Хиби́ны [xʲiˈbʲinɨ]) is one of the two main mountain ranges of the Kola Peninsula, Russia.
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome new photos from Russia :cheers:


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Spring in Chara valley.


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

West Sayan Mountains, Ergaki park


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Moscow


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

Amazing, outstanding!!!


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Komsomolskaya metro station, Moscow


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Kazan


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Nizhny Novgorod


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

Rostov-on-Don city hall


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Novosibirsk

«IMG_7484.jpg» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photo


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

Amazing thread


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Little town Suzdal' was one of the ancient Russian princedom centres.


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Romeiko crater

















It was found in 1994 near the Tunguska event place. No trees after 100 years. By one of theories it's a place where the core of meteorite is situated.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos from Russia once again :cheers:


----------



## Unknownsoldier (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the picture from where the Tunguska event had taken place. Amazing that there are still no trees there....


----------



## Akril (Dec 27, 2007)

Patomskiy Сrater aka "The Nest of The Fire Eagle".
Nobody knows exactly what it is. Someone says it's iridium meteorite.

Border between Irkutsk Oblast and Sakha Republic. Google Maps.










Taken from here.


----------



## Flying (Jul 16, 2009)

Nothern Ural.


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

Great nature!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Akril said:


> Patomskiy Сrater aka "The Nest of The Fire Eagle".
> Nobody knows exactly what it is. Someone says it's iridium meteorite.
> 
> Border between Irkutsk Oblast and Sakha Republic. Google Maps.
> ...


When that meteorite crashes there?


----------



## Akril (Dec 27, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> When that meteorite crashes there?


Judging by the trees on the crater, approximately 250 years ago. 

The crater has been discovered in 1949. A scientists found the ellipsoidal 600 meters long body 100 meters under the ground but there haven't been any excavations as of yet since the crater is located 200 km away from the nearest village.


----------



## pirufioxxx (Aug 4, 2009)

wow nice tred, i want to visit russia someday!


----------



## mjx729 (Aug 4, 2009)

very beautiful pics


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

= nice


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

Zvenigorod.








from fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Samara


----------



## yahooeu (Dec 22, 2008)

Nizhni Novgorod. The unity area.


----------



## Falshivomonetchick (Apr 15, 2009)

Yekaterinburg


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII (Nov 3, 2008)

Krasnoyask, Siberian Federal University


----------



## -=JAG=- (Feb 9, 2008)

Amazing!Very good photos of nature and cities!Russia rocks!:cheers:


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII (Nov 3, 2008)

Nizhny Novgorod (Volga river is on the back)


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII (Nov 3, 2008)

Irkutsk, the Palace of Youth


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Falshivomonetchick (Apr 15, 2009)

Ural Mountains, Chelyabinsk subject


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII (Nov 3, 2008)

Kurilskie ostrova (Kurily Islands, Курильские острова)
It's between Kamchatka (Russia) and Sapporo (Japan)


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Any other pics from far east? Khabarovsk , Vladivostok, Magadan?


----------



## golov (May 5, 2006)

Of course there are, just post which cities you want to see

Vladik


----------



## golov (May 5, 2006)

and again


----------



## golov (May 5, 2006)

One more


----------



## golov (May 5, 2006)

Next is Khabarovsk


----------



## golov (May 5, 2006)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Vladivostok


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Vladivostok


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kazan


----------



## Pavlov_Leonid (Aug 9, 2009)

Novorossiysk 








by BHY3


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

New streets of Grozny:


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Kazan


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

St. Petersburg


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Rostov on Don


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Moscow


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Moscow


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Moscow


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Moscow








http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

...


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Russian People. Novosibirsk


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

ainttelling said:


> *expluatist architecture*)


explu what? This doesn't sound like an English word, let alone professional jargon.


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Russian People. Novosibirsk


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Major Deegan said:


> explu what? This doesn't sound like an English word, let alone professional jargon.


Thank you, Mr. Deegan. The correct word is indeed "exploitist". But I like it more with this particular Russian root - it robs the word "exploitation" of elegance.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Krasnoyarsk


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Krasnoyarsk


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Krasnoyarsk


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Krasnoyarsk


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Krasnoyarsk


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Krasnoyarsk


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Major Deegan said:


> very interesting indeed, but did you invent this term yourself? Because, forgive me, I got extremely curious and I looked it up in a dictionary and several architectural reference books and found not a single article actually referring to "exploitist architecture". In fact the only one page on Google with this term links to the post you have made in this topic earlier. I hate to question your credibility, but for someone who claims to have written a book about Russian architecture, you must have done some substantial research to produce such bold claims. Any specific bibliographical references you could provide to back up your claim about "exploitist/explutist housing" would indeed be greatly appreciated.
> 
> And by the way, it is *exploitive*.


The term was used by my North Korean guide in our conversation about typical housing when I visited the country.

You can find examples of expluitist architecture in this thread (I know I said Western, but Hong Kong was a British colony so it's appropriate):

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=685894

In the United States a common type of expluitist housing are bungalow-type boxes. Usually it's very crammed - barely enough space for a family of four. Unfortunately, I do not have a gallery ready for you, but you can find a ton of examples in any rust-belt real-estate magazine.

Here's a picture from Seoul:










[Source].

You just don't see that in North Korea. In fact, the average apartment size in Pyongyang is 150 m2, and is provided free, while in Seoul it's 98.9 and costs $316,550 m2.

I hope that satisfies your curiosity, and you're very welcome!


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Yekaterinburg



Perm


Samara


Chelyabinsk


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photos from Yekaterinburg


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Kazan, Qol-Sharif mosque


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Moscow


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

S.-Peterburg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Krasnoyarsk
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3702/ichhabe.f/0_14c19_46c650e4_-2-XL.jpg


----------



## Akril (Dec 27, 2007)

Yekaterinburg last winter.










rustyles.ru


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Sochi


Ekaterinburg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kazan


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kazan


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kazan


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Volgograd


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Arkhangelsk


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Krasnodar


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Krasnoyarsk


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kazan


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Nizhny Novgorod


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Perm


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Novosibirsk


----------



## anm (Aug 25, 2005)

Before this thead is renamed "Kazan - 5 photos per post", I will dare to go back to it's roots 

photo by jst










taken in Moscow Region in 2007
not far from Domodedova airport


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Church of St John Chrysostom - 1665 - Arkhangelsk Oblast / Kargopol Raion / Saunino










Picture Page | Aleksandr Shloma | Temples of Russia

Chapel of the Transfiguration of Our Savior - 2001 - architect Irina Kabanova - Karelia / Kondopoga Raion / Spasskaya Guba










Picture Page | Lyudmila Khlopkina | SOBORY.ru

Kamenny Monastery - founded in the XIII'th century - Lake Kubenskoye / Vologda Oblast










Picture Page | ©Berger | Flickr

Museum of Wooden Architecture - [the church on the photo is early 1700's] - Kostroma










Picture Page | Andrei Antonov | Temples of Russia

Kizhi Ensemble - Karelia










Picture Page | Zodiakkp2007 | Yandex.Fotki


----------



## Akril (Dec 27, 2007)

Harvesters on the field in Belgorod Oblast.










chistoprudov.livejournal.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ekaterinburg


----------



## pberz (Jul 7, 2006)

Winter sunrise on Volga river near Konakovo.


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Akril said:


> Harvesters on the field in Belgorod Oblast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UFO!


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Cheliyabinsk


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ekaterinburg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kazan


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kazan


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Togliatti


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Novosibirsk


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Samara


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kazan


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Novorossiysk


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Rostov-on-Don


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Moscow


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Krasnoyarsk


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ekaterinburg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

St. Petersburg


----------



## paRadoX_2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Ekaterinburg by Alexander M*


----------



## anm (Aug 25, 2005)

Nizhni Novgorod Region

http://www.parovoz.com/newgallery/?ID=221885&LNG=RU 










Oka river, Nizhni Novgorod region

http://www.parovoz.com/newgallery/?ID=221794&LNG=RU


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Ekaterinburg


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Novosibirsk


----------



## Gre4ko (Mar 26, 2009)

Krasnoyarsk


----------



## Gre4ko (Mar 26, 2009)

Krasnoyarsk


----------



## Gre4ko (Mar 26, 2009)

Krasnoyarsk


----------



## Gre4ko (Mar 26, 2009)

Krasnoyarsk


----------



## micheljonshon (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Falshivomonetchick (Apr 15, 2009)

*Yekaterinburg*


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

*Gelendzhik*










http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russian-Ministry-for/Beriev-Be-200ChS/1395674/L/


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

*Monino (Moscow Region)*










http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russia---Air/Beriev-Bartini-VVA/0788490/L/


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

*St. Petersburg (Leningrad) - Pulkovo Airport*










http://www.airliners.net/photo/Aero...87955/L/&sid=b12261a8740395fadb21efe8a5a94a9f


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

*Moscow - Domodedovo Airport*










http://www.airliners.net/photo/S7--...85626/L/&sid=b12261a8740395fadb21efe8a5a94a9f


----------



## yahooeu (Dec 22, 2008)

N.Novgorod


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Old nino :cheers:


----------



## Falshivomonetchick (Apr 15, 2009)

*Yekaterinburg*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Moscow*










by sheshunski from 4coolpics.com


----------



## golov (May 5, 2006)

Moscow by Bolik


----------



## golov (May 5, 2006)

Moscow by Siberian


----------



## CalmWater (Oct 8, 2009)

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> Southern Ural


As though from a fairy tale)


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

I only can say.... AMAZING


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Middle Ural


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kamchatka


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Caucasus


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Yergaki


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Novopolotsk


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kislovodsk


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kostroma


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ziuratkul National Park, Cheliyabinsk


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Akkem Lake, Altay


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Sugomack Island, Southern Ural


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Northern lights


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Piyatigorsk


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Caucasus


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Volga river


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

ambient said:


> Novosibirsk


Novosibirsk is my favorite Russian City.. lots of u/c's on-going in the city..


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Highway between Moscow & Volgograd


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Flying said:


> Yekaterinburg.


Wow! lots of u/c's going on. What's that building on the left?


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

xfury said:


> Lake Baikal is the deepest lake in the world


^^

OMG! Its soooo beautiful!


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> Highway between Moscow & Volgograd


^^ It doesnt look like its in Russia.. Fasinating! Looks like a desert to me in Australia..


----------



## Akril (Dec 27, 2007)

chuck23 said:


> Wow! lots of u/c's going on. What's that building on the left?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=446308


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Naberezhnye Chelny


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Perm


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Siberian sunrise


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Nemde river, Mariy-El Republic


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Russian village


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Sayany


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Nothern Kamchatka


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Solovki


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Suzdal


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Khibiny


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Nalychevo Vulcano, Kamchatka


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Aybga mt. in Sochi


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Caucasus


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

Voronezh municipality










--> http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/114161.html


----------



## anm (Aug 25, 2005)

^^
Many great pics at this link, http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/114161.html, here is one more


SCROLL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









and another one


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Yakutia


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> Somewhere in Tayga


o yeah, thats 100% typical russian!


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kazan Kremlin


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Gelendzhik-southern russian city


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Moscow Oblast / Pushkino Raion / Mikhalevo









Picture Page | Nikolai Titkov | Temples of Russia

Moscow Oblast / Mozhaisk









Picture Page | Anna Musina | Temples of Russia

Model of the Kamenny Monastery (Vologda Oblast)









Picture Page | Yevgeniya Tarasenko | Temples of Russia


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

^^
used to go fishing there a lot


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

^^ Cool.

A new monastery under construction (Valuiki, Belgorod Oblast)*:*


















---









*Source and Whole Set*


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

Это старообрядцы?


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

lanolama said:


> Это старообрядцы?


:dunno:


----------



## golov (May 5, 2006)

Arsamas, Russia


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

Every new photo i see of non Moscow and non Piter Russia gives me more desire to visit Russia  there are a lot of amazing places outside that 2 cities but i think with only a month i don't go to have time to do it, i think 15 days for Piter, another 15 for Moscow and a lot of days for the rest of the country


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Moscow Oblast / Taldom Raion / Maklakovo









Picture Page | Sergei Nosikov | Temples of Russia

Belgorod Oblast / Borisovka Raion / Khotmyzhsk









Picture Page | Ilga Gondareva | Temples of Russia

Belgorod Oblast / Valuiki Raion / Sukharevo









Picture Page | Mans-Evgeniya | Yandex.Fotki


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

lanolama said:


> Это старообрядцы?


What is difference between staro and novo - obrednici?


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Goyazny said:


> What is difference between staro and novo - obrednici?


The Old Believers simply wanted to keep their traditions while Patriarch Nikon enforced Greek-style customs (to prove that Moscow is the Third Rome). The leader of the Old Believers was burned at the stake (which was unthinkable because European-style punishments were almost never issued on religious grounds - homosexuals, for example, weren't even punished by anything) and Old Believers have been persecuted since. All because of politics.


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Perm




























*Source and Whole Set*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Breathtaking landscapes! Russia is one of the most beautiful countries in the world!!! :cheers: Привет из Сербии!


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

Leninsky Prospekt, one of Moscow's main streets. Location: southwest corner of Moscow.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Irkut lake, Buriatiya


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Middle Ural


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos from Russian landscapes @KAZAN


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Tver Oblast / Kalyazin










Picture Page | Aleksandr Shcherbakov | Temples of Russia


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

the shadow looks like it's burj dubai)))


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

wow....small island.


----------



## Flying (Jul 16, 2009)

Vladivostok


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Это Хуньчунь! :lol:


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

New York Morning said:


> Это Хуньчунь! :lol:


:hilarious


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Akkemskaya Valley, Altay


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

View from mt. Narodnaya, Ural


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ural


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Yergaki


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Caucasus


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kamchatka


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kamchatka


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Volcanos of Kamchatka


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Splendid pics of Kamchatka. :cheers:


----------



## alexeichik1 (Oct 23, 2009)

VERY VERY HOMESICK


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kamchatka, Koriakskiy volcano


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Tundra


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Tundra


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Caucasus


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

highway through Murmansk


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Yugyd-Va National Park, Northern Ural


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kodar, Irkutsk


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Semicvetnoye Lake, Karacheevo-Cherkessiya


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Park of Pushkin


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Far East


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Park of Pushkin


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Sayany


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Sayany


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Solovki


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Sochi before the storm


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

delroy said:


> Russia is big city . this city is very beautiful.This location is very nice. i have given the path of image. http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/galeriasb/europa/rusia/kremlin2b.jpg


it's not big city-but big country


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

*Moscow 1975. Famous book formed buildings on Novy Arbat, with the name of the USSR on them.*










--> http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/117081.html

follow the link to see more photos of old Moscow


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

*Moscow. Kutuzovsky Prospect Road interchange with the Third Transport Ring*










--> http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/24795.html

follow the link to see more photos


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

*Moscow City in the fog*










--> http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/24795.html

follow the link to see more photos of Moscow at night


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

*Mountains on the border between the republics of Kabardino-Balkaria and Karachay-Cherkessia*










--> http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/2346.html

follow the link to see more photos


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

*Lift station Mir on Mount Elbrus, the highest mountain in Europe. Republic of Kabardino-Balkaria.*










--> http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/2346.html

follow the link to see more photos of the Caucasian mountains


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Moscow, Garden ring

«Ещё мечтаете об автомобиле?» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

офф, вроде ведь обещали отказаться от использования растяжек?


----------



## Akril (Dec 27, 2007)

> The Scarlet Sails is a celebration in St. Petersburg, Russia is the most massive and famous public event during the White Nights Festival. The tradition is highly popular for spectacular fireworks, numerous music concerts, and a massive water-show including battle among tens of boats full of pirates on the waters of Neva river. The Scarlet Sails show celebrating the end of school year 2007 was attended by more than one million people.












in motion: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYoELdgvPWc


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

Akril said:


> []http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9b/Alyye_parusa.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> in motion: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYoELdgvPWc


Simply amazing.


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Тихий московский дворик :lol:



ambient said:


> Moscow, Garden ring
> 
> «Ещё мечтаете об автомобиле?» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

ambient said:


> Moscow, Garden ring
> 
> «Ещё мечтаете об автомобиле?» на Яндекс.Фотках


:uh::uh::uh:


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ And I thought Los Angeles, California had traffic problems!! :shocked:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Winter in Nizhniy Tagil


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Middle Ural, Belaya Mt.


----------



## Akril (Dec 27, 2007)

Finally! The 6 years of restoration is over.




























http://www.gzt.ru/topnews/culture/photo/32415/

edit: Sorry for 2 pics. Couldn't resist :lol:

edit 2: It's so good that I will place moooar111.


----------



## Gieneklon (Dec 16, 2007)

hno:


----------



## Banja Luka.RS. (Oct 30, 2008)

^^

:?


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

nice pictures. kay:


----------



## Flying (Jul 16, 2009)

Vladivostok


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Gelendzhik at night (neighbor city to Sochi)


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

ainttelling said:


> Church of St Nicholas the Miracle-worker at the "Tver Zastava" (Old Believers) - Moscow - 1914-1921 - Architect Ivan Gavrilovich Kondratenko
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Просто шок! Реально не поверить что это Москва. Внедрили кусок Нью Йорка.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

ambient said:


> Просто шок! Реально не поверить что это Москва. Внедрили кусок Нью Йорка.


Как раз церковь и мешает поверить, что это Москва!
(I think that now this church is made more problem for believe that it's Moscow  )


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

A few cool shots from Russian Far East.


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

last photo is hilarious


----------



## ruslan33 (Oct 24, 2007)

^is he scratching his balls ? :lol:


----------



## ruslan33 (Oct 24, 2007)

Tea fields outside Sochi


----------



## ruslan33 (Oct 24, 2007)

Tea field workers outside Sochi


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Siberia/ River Lena









http://img-2006-07.photosight.ru/01/1515913.jpg


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

beautiful :yes: the beer is wating for the fish :lol:


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Very good photo kay:


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

soloveich said:


>


:lol: the bear is waiting for the beer :lol:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

New York Morning said:


> :lol: the bear is waiting for the beer :lol:


lol :lol:


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

:cheers1:

Im wondering, what is that old man thinkin about?


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

nice pet though


----------



## CalmWater (Oct 8, 2009)

Charlie Russell with bear of Kamchatka =)
"Russell's presence in Kamchatka has been sanctioned by the Russian government in an effort to stop the poaching that kills many bears in the area"
i love BBC documentary "Bear Man of Kamchatka"


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice photos from Gelendzhik at night. Regards.*


----------



## Frozer (Aug 16, 2008)

Chelyabinsk


----------



## yahooeu (Dec 22, 2008)

Makarevsky monastery. The Nizhniy Novgorod region


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Far East Maritime Province


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)




----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)




----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Neromancer-great photos!!!


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Teletskoye Lake, Altay


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Shaturskoye Lake


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Mt. Lysaya, Samara


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Far East


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ziuratkul National Park, Cheliyabinsk


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Far East Zeya river


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Sakhalin


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Sakhalin Aniva bay


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Sakhalin


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Sergiev Posad


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

ULAN UDE

*MONGOLIA ??? NO!!! RUSSIA!!!*


----------



## sopenas (Oct 16, 2009)

I have never been to Russia, now I see its nature is beautiful.
Thanks neromancer for such a lovely picture.



neromancer said:


>


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah! looks freaking tight!


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Yakutiya


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Cheboksary


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Yuroslavl


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Kalyazin


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Bridge in Tver


----------



## yahooeu (Dec 22, 2008)

Nizhny Novgorod


----------



## BulatVafin (Mar 1, 2009)

neromancer said:


> Kalyazin


Калязин- это трагедия((((


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

Tyumen


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

Yekaterinburg (by Uniformer)


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

Sochi (host city of the 2014 winter games)


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Good pics, specially Yuroslavl. Regards.*


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

BulatVafin said:


> Калязин- это трагедия((((


Почему?


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Rostov-on-Don


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Valaam, Ladozhskoye Lake at dusk


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

on mt Elbrus


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Karenga river


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Northern Ural


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kamchatka


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Elbrus


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

road between Abakan and Krasnoyarsk


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Putoran plateau


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Khibiny Massif, Murmansk Oblast


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Karelia


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Altai


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Askario said:


> Khibiny Massif, Murmansk Oblast


Cool pic, one of the best on this page. :applause:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

thorugh the cable-stayed bridge in Surgut


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

mt Elbrus


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Monrepo Park, Vyborg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kamchatka


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

the biggest tower in Europe-Ostankino TV-tower, Moscow


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Savvino-Storozhevskiy Monastyri


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

monument of Mynin & Pozharskiy, Nizhniy Novgorod


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Zilantov Monastyri, Kazan


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Yuzhno-Sakhalinsk


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Syktyvkar


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Yekaterinburg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Cruis Lainer "Diamond Princess" in Vladivostok


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Geyser valley Kamchatka


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Kamchatka


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

White sea


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Ural plain


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Volga


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Chuvashya Volga


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Lake


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Gorokhovetz Old town


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Suzdal


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Great Rostov


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

*Vladivostok:*


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

*Vladivostok*


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

*Siberia*


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

*Bus stop in Verkhoyansk *


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

*Nature around the railway, Buriatiya*


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

*Chelyabinsk region*


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

*Nenetskiy District*


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

*Winter Road in Russia *


----------



## anm (Aug 25, 2005)

Шерегеш/ Sheregesh skiing resort in Siberia


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Naberezhniy Chelny


----------



## anm (Aug 25, 2005)

Kamchatka


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

St Petersburg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Novorossiysk


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Vladimir


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Moscow


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kazan


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Barentsevo See


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Murmansk


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Moscow


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Yekaterinburg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Novosibirsk


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Volgograd


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Rostov the Great


----------



## Dr.Clang (Aug 28, 2009)

Petropavlovsk-Kamchatsky, october 2009








(photo by Ivan Kozlov)


----------



## Dr.Clang (Aug 28, 2009)

Petropavlovsk-Kamchatsky


----------



## Dr.Clang (Aug 28, 2009)

Petropavlovsk in snow


----------



## Dr.Clang (Aug 28, 2009)

Petropavlovsk-Kamchatsky at night








(photo by Ji-Ji)


----------



## Dr.Clang (Aug 28, 2009)

Petropavlovsk-Kamchatsky at night








(photo by Ji-Ji)


----------



## Dr.Clang (Aug 28, 2009)

Petropavlovsk in snow









Other good photos - http://android-weeper.livejournal.com/50250.html#cutid1 (my friend Ivan Kozlov aka Ji-Ji)


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

anm said:


> Kamchatka


Awesome shot of Kamchatka!! :shocked:


----------



## Akril (Dec 27, 2007)

St. Petersburg



Fenol said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful winter photo of St. Petersburg


----------



## Akril (Dec 27, 2007)

Baptism on Solovetsky Islands



igor said:


> Trafaretoff http://photopolygon.com/photo-reports/details?from=slice&post_id=14606


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

^^ Loved the whole set!


----------



## Akril (Dec 27, 2007)

Severka river, Mid. Ural.



alley cat said:


> Автор: Вадим Балакин


I advise to check up the whole thread.


----------



## Akril (Dec 27, 2007)

ainttelling said:


> ^^ Loved the whole set!


Yeh, I liked it too. Especially the iced crucifix in the hands of the priest on the last photo.


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

Novospassky Monastery, Moscow










--> http://makzer.livejournal.com/96992.html


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Peterhof








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3615099/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Aurora in St Peterburg








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3616960/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Moscow








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3616725/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kazan








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3615934/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kaliningrad








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3615831/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Borisoglebskiy monastery, Torzhok








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3615430/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Caucasus








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3616951/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

near Samara








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3616868/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3616794/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Don River








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3616621/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3616531/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Caucasus








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3616372/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

tundra in Vorkuta








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3616263/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Moscow








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3621478/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Vyborg








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3621198/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Vladivostok








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3621015/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Tverskaya Street, Moscow








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3620619/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Bridge in Krasnoyarsk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3620537/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Mt Apsat 








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3621329/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Pyatigorsk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3621274/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3621017/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kamchatka








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3620969/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

icy river Volga








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3620625/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Buryatiya








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3620254/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Caucasus








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3620203/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

in Pyatigorsk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3620011/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Luzhniki stadium at night








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3669/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Chita








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3599410/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kronstadt








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3599331/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

St Petersburg








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3598527/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Dmitrov








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3597460/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Novosibirsk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3597273/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Red Square








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3596737/


----------



## Fenix1981 (Dec 23, 2006)

Very attractive country.


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2965490/


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Seliger Lake








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2819348/


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

National park Mariy Chodra









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3339706/


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Onega Lake








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3614094/


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Ladoga Lake








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3602846/


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Moscow








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3624465/


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Moscow








http://www.liveinternet.ru/community/922568/post76524025


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Novosibirsk, Akademgorodok. Educational and scientific centre. 35 research institutes.


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Samara


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Tyumen'


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

It looks very interesting.


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Novosibirsk


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Novosibirsk


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Novosibirsk


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Samara


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

soloveich said:


> A few cool shots from Russian Far East.


Novosibirsk

«Звери атакуют!» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kareliya








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3628287/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

near Krasnodar








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3628263/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

village in Arkhamgelsk area








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3628128/


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

St. Petersburg


alekssa1 said:


> kukuksumushu.livejournal.com
> 
> 2000 Х 1333


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

this is astonishing shot!!!!


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

ambient said:


> Samara


Impressive !!!


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice aerial shot of St. Petersburg.


----------



## Star2007 (Apr 21, 2009)

Veliky Novgorod


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Novosibirsk


newperm1 said:


>


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Vladivostok








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3630332/


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures. kay:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Baykal Lake








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3632678/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Caucasus








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3632580/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay, Teletskoye Lake








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3632556/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay, Krepkoye Lake








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3631917/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Siberia








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3631809/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay, Akkemskoye Lake








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3630836/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kamchatka, Bystrinskiy Natural Park








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3630372/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3630292/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Caucasus








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3630045/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Krasnoyarsk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3630060/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Murmansk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3629919/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Novorossiysk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3629865/


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice pics KAZAN, thanks for posting. :cheers:


----------



## Mr.Johnson (Mar 2, 2008)

Rural road near Voronezh


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Altay, Teletskoe Lake


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Near Vladivostok, Far East


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

else Far East


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Chukotka


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Far East


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Far East Maritime Province ( Primoryie)


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Nakhodla city


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Far East








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3090908/


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

Omg those places are amazing!


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

The nature of Sverdlovsk and Tyumen area


----------



## warden987 (Jul 6, 2009)

A panorama over Perm










http://ar-chitect.livejournal.com/168733.html#cutid1


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Even in these pictures, Russia looks so BIG


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Urbanista1 said:


> Even in these pictures, Russia looks so BIG


russia not looks big russia IS BIG. amazing country amazing capital


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

http://vk.com/photo-1380474_124671351


----------



## Oceano (Feb 7, 2010)

^^ Wow! :shocked:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

too old pic


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very good pic of Perm and amazing landscapes. Regards.*


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

The Kremlin. Love it.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> Volga River
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Свиђа ми се река Волга... као велико језеро.

Поздрав


----------



## cobra713 (Mar 10, 2010)

_Lahdenpohja, Karelia_








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3596339/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Volga River is like a huge lake and its beautiful!


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Один из моих любимых стран :cheers:


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Samara








http://samara-photo.ru/photo/id.32626.html


----------



## tonyboy (Mar 2, 2006)

*@kazan resident....spa-see-ba*



KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> Caucasus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 .................................................^^

Китай является
:cheers:






.


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

http://cache.photosight.ru/img/8/c2d/3656352_large.jpg : )~~~~~~~


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay








http://samara-photo.ru/photo/id.107748.html


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Tanzheranskiye Lake, Siberia








http://samara-photo.ru/load_pano/image.4b961ecee6bc5.jpg.1.html


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Samara








http://samara-photo.ru/load_pano/image.4b92c8466ad2d.jpg.1.html


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great landscapes in Lahdenpohja and Altay. Regards.*


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Inzer river, Bashkortostan


http://wikitravel.org/upload/shared/0/02/Inzer_River.jpg


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Ural Mountains, Bashkortostan


http://www.bashvest.ru/photos/03.05.2007/001.jpg


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Mount Yamantaw, Bashkortostan


http://www.mirovoefoto.ru/ru/nomination/voting/id.1822


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Yuruzan River, Bashkortostan


http://www.sportclub74.ru/rivers/


----------



## Lord Zann (Aug 20, 2007)

Saint Petersburg


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Medno-sulfuric industrial complex in Sibay, Bashkortostan


http://gremisha.livejournal.com/18943.html


----------



## Lord Zann (Aug 20, 2007)

Shartash Lake, Yekaterinburg


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Arskiy stone, Bashkortostan


http://www.rozavetrov-ural.ru/wp-content/uploads/Arskiy-stone.jpg


----------



## Lord Zann (Aug 20, 2007)

Winter in Russia


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Village Tjupkildy of Tujmazinsky area, Bashkortostan


http://photos.streamphoto.ru/8/7/e/5cf9864c92ffb1147c1aac446b66de78.jpg


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Ural Mountains, Bashkortostan


http://media.prazdnik-land.ru/media/photologue/ArticlePicture/cache/80__image200x130.jpg


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Nugush River, Bashkortostan


http://npbashkiria.ru/images/11.jpg


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Ural Mountains, Bashkortostan


http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/regiya/post108446323/


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Ural Mountains, Bashkortostan


http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/regiya/post108446323/


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Ural Mountains, Bashkortostan


http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/regiya/post108446323/


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Ufa, Bashkortostan


Rulezzz_RF SSC



*Ufa* is the capital of the *Republic of Bashkortostan*, Russia. Ufa is one of the largest cities of Russia, and the administrative, political, economic, scientific and cultural center of the republic. The population is 1,021,500 (2008 est.). Ufa is famous for its oil, gas, minerals, and Bashkir honey. The distance from Moscow by train is 1567 km. Estimated travel time by flight is two hours (from Moscow).
*Ufa* is situated in eastern *Europe* near its land boundary with *Asia*, at the confluence of the Belaya and the Ufa rivers, on low hills to the west of southern Urals.


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Ufa, Bashkortostan









Bolik SSC


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Ufa, Bashkortostan









Bolik SSC


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Ufa, Bashkortostan









Bolik SSC


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Ufa, Bashkortostan









Bolik SSC


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Ufa, Bashkortostan









Bolik SSC


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Ufa, Bashkortostan


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Ufa, Bashkortostan


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Ufa, Bashkortostan


----------



## ArkinMourad (Aug 28, 2009)

so many nice places , I think Russia would have more foreigner tourist


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Ufa, Bashkortostan


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Ufa


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Ufa


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Mosque-medrese the Ljalja-tulip in Ufa


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Jumaguzinsky Reservoir, Bashkortostan


http://www.bigfishing.ru/board/photoplog/images/3798/1_PICT0174.JPG


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Mount Yamantaw, Bashkortostan


http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1141861/


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Mount Yamantaw, Bashkortostan


http://southural.ru/photos/photos/5485.jpg


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Absolutely beautiful the photo of the Mount Yamantaw. Regards.*


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Pokrov on Nerl Church XI century. Vladimir region







http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1567821/


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Vladimir City









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3574538/


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Vladimir/ Golden Gate XI century








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3659335/


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Suzdal








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3662290/?from_member


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Klyazma river


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice the Golden Gate XI Century. Regards.*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

RedCoppa-пиндатые фоты выкладываешь, так держать


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Спасибо  А сам что темп убавил???


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^да чет времени нету,может седня вечером закину полторав десятка фоток


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ural








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3675376/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Village in Ural








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3675364/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3675346/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3675236/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Shatura








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3675299/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3674999/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Деревня в РТ или РБ. Угадал?


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^не знаю, там не написано:dunno:


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Arskiy stone, Bashkortostan


http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/30/andrej-dengin.2/0_1b825_b631de85_XL


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Mount Iremel, Bashkortostan


http://laleyla.livejournal.com/


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Novosibirsk by Siberius


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pic of Arskiy Stone. Regards.*


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Cathedral of the Life-Giving Life-Creating Trinity - Kostroma - 1652










Picture Page | Александр Бабенков | Yandex.Fotki


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Church of the Synaxis of the Holy Virgin - Kostroma (Museum of Wooden Architecture) - 1552










Picture's Page | Галина | Yandex.Fotki


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture's Page | Maximilian (archbishop of Vologda and Veliky Ustyug) | Yandex.Fotki


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Church of Elijah the Prophet - Kolgostrov (Karelia) - 1798










Picture's Page | Boris Bosarev | Temples of Russia


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Tobolsk sometime between 1905-1911










Picture's Page | Sergei Prokudin-Gorsky | Yandex.Fotki


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Church of the Assumption of the Holy Virgin - Varzuga (Murmansk Oblast) - 1674










Picture's Page | Vladimir | Yandex.Fotki


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Kirillo-Belozersky Monastery - Kirillov (Vologda Oblast) - founded 1397










This picture is the background at the monastery's awesome official website.

Page about the monastery on my website (additional photos + information).


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Rostov Kremlin










Picture Page | VvsR19 | Yandex.Fotki


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Mount Iremel, Bashkortostan


http://www.polaris-ufa.ru/99.html


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

ainttelling said:


> Kirillo-Belozersky Monastery - Kirillov (Vologda Oblast) - founded 1397
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eto klass kay:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Caucasus








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3683817/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Siberia








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3683708/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3683357/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Northern Ural








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3683149/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Baykal








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3683130/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Stolby, near Krasnoyarsk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3683081/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3682916/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Elbrus Mt., Caucasus








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3682780/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Teletskoye Lake, Altay








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3682218/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kamchatka








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3682116/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Don River








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3682018/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3681862/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Sayany, Siberia








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3681845/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Volgograd (Stalingrad)








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3683736/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Lipetsk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3683696/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Sergiev Posad








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3683604/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Bratsk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3683174/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Nizhniy Novgorod








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3683052/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Moscow








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3682236/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

N. Novgorod








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3682511/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Rostov-on-Don








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3681329/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Torzhok








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3680395/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ekaterinburg








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3680205/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kazan








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3679610/


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

River Belaya (Aghidhel), Bashkortostan


http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3403350/


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Herd of sheep on the river Belaya (Aghidhel), Bashkortostan


http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2843964/


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Mountain Stog (Haystack) on the river Belaya (Aghidhel), Bashkortostan


http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3306347/


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

*Sakhalin Island, Russia's Far East*










photographer


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

*Yamal Peninsula. Nenets tribespeople of Russia's frozen Yamal.*










whole story


----------



## jamer (Apr 3, 2010)

Ronald34 said:


> Can somebody post pics from Sotchi?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ronald


no


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

*Gorely Volcano, Kamchatka*










all photos


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

*Kostroma region*










photographer


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

*Sakhalin Island, Ultan reindeer herder*










whole story


----------



## roro987 (Jul 16, 2009)

nice country


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

*Models. First day of Russian Fashion Week (RFW). Moscow*









© Max Avdeev


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

*Moscow, Lubyanka metrostation, 29.03.2010*









© Kirill Samurskiy


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

*Moscow. Saint Nicholas Russian Orthodox Old-Rite Church*









© Kirill Samurskiy


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

lanolama said:


> *Moscow, Lubyanka metrostation, 29.03.2010*


My most sincere condolences to the families and friends of those who were killed in this tragic event and a speedy recovery to the injured. :hug:





Nice pics in this thread :cheers:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

lanolama я чуть не кончаю на твои фотки, воистину шикарно!


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> lanolama я чуть не кончаю на твои фотки, воистину шикарно!


Ну они ведь не мои  В России живет много талантливых фотографов, грех не поделится их творениями с миром.



franpunk said:


> My most sincere condolences to the families and friends of those who were killed in this tragic event and a speedy recovery to the injured.


:grouphug: Thank you.


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

*Moscow, Cathedral of Christ the Saviour*

Christ is risen! Христос Возкресе! Χριστος ανέστη!









© Alexander Miridonov


----------



## cobra713 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Kola Peninsula*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Caucasus








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3695213/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Baykal Lake








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3697171/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

a glacier in Caucasus mountains








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3377367/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Caucasus








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3169418/


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> The Monk Rock, Caucasus
> http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2894004/


Ого, уже присматриваю билеты до Северной Осетии 

А вот с дословный перевод названий не очень хорошая вешь, лучше бы транслитерация была и в скобочках что слово означает.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

the gorge Tseyskoye, Caucasus








http://piligrim-andy.narod.ru/photo/cej0807/pict3913.jpg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

lanolama said:


> Ого, уже присматриваю билеты до Северной Осетии


дааа. горы там аще...прям слов нет, настоко же круто тока в Алтайских горах


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

mausoleum in Cabardino-Balkariya








http://www.belinskiy.com/fullsize_story.php?stories_id=11&cards_id=226&page=


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Bermamyt, Caucasus








http://www.belinskiy.com/fullsize_story.php?cards_id=210&page=&stories_id=11


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

the gorge Mamisonskoye, Caucasus








http://www.belinskiy.com/fullsize_story.php?cards_id=209&page=&stories_id=11


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

the road from city of Kislovodsk








http://www.belinskiy.com/fullsize_story.php?cards_id=204&page=&stories_id=11


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

the cemetery in Caucasus








http://www.belinskiy.com/fullsize_story.php?cards_id=212&page=&stories_id=11


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

the gorge Argunskoye








http://www.belinskiy.com/fullsize_story.php?cards_id=223&page=2&stories_id=11


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

the gorge Tseyskoye








http://gallery.darial-online.ru/03/04.jpg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

the settlement Terskol








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2606270/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

water falls in Caucasus








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2558373/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

the road in Tseyskoye gorge








http://www.ljplus.ru/img/p/e/pedrodon/doroga.jpg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

view on Elbrus mt.








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2943204/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

the gorge Asau








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2306338/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

the gorge Baksanskoye








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1933639/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

the gorge Terskol








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1072062/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Dombay-Ul'gen mt.








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1725380/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Dombay








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/830170/


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

*Еarly morning on the road to Smolensk*









© Сергей Пономарев


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

"Eye of see" lake, Mariy-El 








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2538294/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Karasevka village, Bashkortostan








http://bashturist.ru/gallery/details.php?image_id=761


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Shihana mt, Bashkortostan








http://www.ljplus.ru/img/z/n/znak_ri/Sterlitamak2006-119.jpg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kapova cave, Bashkortostan








http://content.foto.mail.ru/mail/vovik-ptz/_blogs/i-3040.jpg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ziuratkul Lake








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3577913/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ziuratkul natural park








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3585882/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ziuratkul Ridge








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3694418/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Aliosha memorial








http://www.photodom.com/photos/2007/02/04/214480.jpg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Aliosha memorial








http://atexpo.ru/upload_images/resize_of_img_7484.jpg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

city of Murmansk








http://img1.liveinternet.ru/images/foto/b/0/332/1128332/f_3104636.jpg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

monument for happines in Tomsk








http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/23/pasha-21gramm.0/0_d79a_93f161a8_XL


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Slovenian springs








http://nn-photo.ru/images/2786def368692abe9cc43852c133b0f6.jpg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Prikaspiyskaya lowland








http://www.alldagestan.ru/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/Прикаспийская-низменность-3.jpg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Big Bogdo mt.








http://www.naturalist.su/gallery/data/503/IMG_031.jpg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

the Camel mt., Orenburg area








http://www.ljplus.ru/img4/s/a/savsane/verblud.jpg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Open-cast mine os diamonds 








http://forums.drom.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=749615&stc=1&d=1259357773


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Avachinskaya bay








http://www.neic-75rf.narod.ru/aphoto/album/19/jiv02.jpg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

coast of Barentsovo Sea








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3405968/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

прям таки кадр из Затерянного мира


----------



## wayhigh (Dec 8, 2007)

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> Triozer'e Bay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where is this?


----------



## cobra713 (Mar 10, 2010)

wayhigh said:


> where is this?


Nakhodka


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

yep, it's far east


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Baykal Lake








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3705736/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Chests Ridge, Khakasiya








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3702520/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Northern Ridge, Altay








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3686159/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kurayskaya steppe








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3665393/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3683357/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Crataceous Mountains, Volgograd area








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3579575/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Anapa








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3474346/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3260280/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

one pic about Altay just love it








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3255270/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Monrepo, Vybog








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2243744/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Picteresq Bridge, Moscow








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3704031/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Yekaterinburg








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3703654/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

strange house in St.Petersburg








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3702548/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Moscow








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3700622/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kazan








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1490793/


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> Monrepo, Vybog
> []http://img-2007-08.photosight.ru/12/2243744.jpg[/IMG]
> http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2243744/


Amazing place.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Far East Sea Reserve








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3089178/?from_member


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

Какие сочные фотографии, на Фотосайте много хороших фотографов обитают.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Suchanskaya Valley, Far East








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2123911/?from_member


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

lanolama said:


> Какие сочные фотографии, на Фотосайте много хороших фотографов обитают.


ага,согласен, фотосайт это наш ответ американскому фликру


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Japanese Sea








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3082441/?from_member


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Belukha mt, Altay








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3708259/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

city of Vologda








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3708383/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Mountainous Shoriya








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3708077/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Northern light








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3708069/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Elbrus mt, Caucasus








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3707645/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Baykal Lake








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3707371/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Sayany mts, near Krasnoyarsk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3706672/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kucherlinskoye Lake, Altay








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3706615/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Caucasus








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3706653/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Sunrise over Baykal Lake








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3706646/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Akkemskoye Lake, Altay








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3706461/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3706069/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Baykal Lake








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3563362/?from_member


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Baykal Lake








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3367603/?from_member


----------



## Rom66 (Mar 25, 2009)

Chusovaya, Sverdlovskaya obl.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Palace Square, St Petersburg








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3127106/?from_member


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Peterhof








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3396718/?from_member


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Abakan,Khakassiya








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3291584/?from_member


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

St Petersburg








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2930486/?from_member


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

sunset in St Petersburg








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3707806/?from_member








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3709292/?from_member








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3130467/?from_member


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Very good quality photos!


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Old Ascension Church - ~1653-1717 - Torzhok (Tver Oblast)









*Photo:* Mikhail Shamov









Picture Page | Unknown | Rozhdestvenka









Picture Page | Pash-a | PhotoSight


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Cathedral of the Nativity of St John the Baptist - 1695 - Old Ladoga










Picture Page | Varvara Velskaya | Temples of Russia


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3711038/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Caucasus








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3710907/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Salbykskiy Kurgan, Khakassiya








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3710452/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Sunset over Okhotskoye Sea, Sakhalin








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3710281/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Zolotarnoye Lake, Yergaki Mountains near Krasnoyarsk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3710169/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Sayany Mountains








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3709592/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Levozerovo Settlement, Murmansk Area








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3709428/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Goreliy Volcano, Kamchatka








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3686048/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Northern Ural








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3686054/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

near Rostov-on-Don








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3685763/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Elbrus Mt.








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3685653/


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

"Empty Hills" Hippie Gathering  (Festival's Web-Site)





































Photos by Dorozhnik.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

view from Miatlinskaya dam, Caucasus








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3716207/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay once again








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3634106/


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great view, good pic and very nice Altay. Regards.*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Verhnemultinskoye Lake, Altay








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3633915/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Great view, good pic and very nice Altay. Regards.*


thanks


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I love Verhnemultinskoye Lake, really is so lovely and relax. Regards.*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Buyunda River, Magadan








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3633847/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Snowy River, Pribaykal'e








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3633787/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Northern light, Khibiny mountains








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3633617/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ural mountains








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3633566/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Baykal Lake








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3633424/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

crater of Mutnovskiy Volcano,Kamchatka








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3633267/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Shavlinskoye Lake,Altay








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3632977/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

morning on Baykal








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3632678/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Caucasus








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3632580/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Don River, Voronezh Area








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3645905/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Don River








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3653300/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

highway between Moscow and Rostov








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3550509/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Cretaceous Gorge








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3495059/


----------



## Nebuli (Apr 20, 2010)

Russia has some very beautiful landscapes. Love the pics, thanks!


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice colors at the Cretaceous Gorge.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kamchatka








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3718311/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ullu Tau Valley, Caucasus








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3718249/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Shavlinskoye Lake,Altay








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3718142/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kuban River,Caucasus








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3718077/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

spring in Kareliya








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3717989/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3717972/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

summer Bashkiriya








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3717777/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Monrepo,St Petersburg area








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3717582/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Baksan River,Caucasus








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3717499/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Momskiye mountains,Yakutiya








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3717391/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Teriberka,Barentsovo Sea








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3486838/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ural mountains








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3486391/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Valaam








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3463347/?from_member


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kubenskoye Lake








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3030207/?from_member


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Spas-Kameniy Island








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3020752/?from_member


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kaliazin








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1934713/?from_member


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Volga River








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1276415/?from_member


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Pskov








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1230713/?from_member


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Izborsk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1221360/?from_member


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Volga River








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1250997/?from_member


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

sunset on the River Volga








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/682313/?from_member


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Very good selections Kazan, you have very similar taste in photography to mine when it comes to admiring pictures. 
I shall post pictures of Petersburg and Moscow when I find good ones.


----------



## andreyk (Feb 6, 2009)

guys plz - more city pics, nature is awesome but its not distinctive (same views could be found in the states or somewhere in Europe)


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Chapel of St Nicholas - 1800's - Arkhangelsk Oblast / Plesetsk Raion / Vershinino









Picture Page | Evl3735 | Yandex.Fotki









Picture Page | Anton Fedotov | Garamond.ru









Picture Page | Yevgeny Novikov | Photo.Sight


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

andreyk said:


> guys plz - more city pics, nature is awesome but its not distinctive (same views could be found in the states or somewhere in Europe)


And in China, you can find same city views as in Russia, only better. Lol, j/k. :lol:


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Church of St John Chrysostom - 1665 - Arkhangelsk Oblast / Kargopol Raion / Saunino










Picture Page | Sergei Nosikov | Temples of Russia


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Skyscraper-church. 

Church of the Assumption of the Holy Virgin on Rogozhskoye Cemetery (Old Believers) | *Details*

*Year:* 1906-1913
*Architect:* Fyodor Gornostayev
*Height:* 80 m
*Place:* Moscow / Nizhegorodsky District









Picture Page | Fchstudents | Yandex.Fotki









Picture Page | Лина | Yandex.Fotki


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Balchug street at night, Moscow:*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Moscow panorama:*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Moscow Business Center:*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Moscow at night during Christmas:*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Another shot of Moscow business center:*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Moscow International Music House:*









_Photo by: Alex Wild_


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Moscow business center (3):*











Sorry for the 3rd one guys but it's an amazing view, I had to post all kinds of Moscow business center, this is the last of this kind I promise


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood; St. Petersburg*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Bridge of Peter the Great:*









_Photo by: Arkana Fox_


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Bay Vista Park; St. Petersburg*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*St. Petersburg panorama:*











Sorry couldn't find better quality of panorama of Petersburg, but I am trying.


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Saint Isaac's Cathedral; St. Petersburg*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Caucasus








http://www.tursport.ru/UserFiles/Image/tour6/06.jpg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Riza Lake








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3721095/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Teletskoye Lake








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3721016/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

view on Beshtau mt.








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3720808/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Triozer'e Bay, Far East








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3720793/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Selenga River








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3720483/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Volhov River








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3720172/


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Kremlin and Red Square Fireworks; Moscow*


----------



## icehot (Apr 23, 2010)

*Something unexpected*

Kalmykia, Russia


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

Kostroma








p.s.


> http://www.tursport.ru/UserFiles/Image/tour6/06.jpg


that's what i love about Russia. You can go almost wherever you want and do almost whatever you want...


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Absolutely impressive and beautiful Viksherkkoye Lake. Regards.*


----------



## anm (Aug 25, 2005)

^^ this looks like a meteorite crater

snow remover










a few more cool pics here 
http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/31542.html#cutid1


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

Derbent. Dagestan.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Cheget at night








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3725932/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ural








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3725659/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Altay








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3725757/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Yergaki mountains








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3725455/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Karatash mt.








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3725343/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Novosibirsk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3725284/


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> Karatash mt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic!!


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Sochi Adler station








http://parovoz.com/newgallery/pg_view.php?ID=239222&LNG=RU#picture


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Black sea coast








http://parovoz.com/newgallery/pg_view.php?ID=253548&LNG=RU#picture


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Black Sea coast near Sochi








http://parovoz.com/newgallery/pg_view.php?ID=219674&LNG=RU#picture


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Sochi








http://parovoz.com/newgallery/pg_view.php?ID=230925&LNG=RU#picture


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

http://parovoz.com/newgallery/pg_view.php?ID=225453&LNG=RU#picture


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Polar Ural








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3376895/


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Tea plantation near Sochi








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1713168/


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Voronez region








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3495059/


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Eletz town








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3666319/


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Buryatia








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3678640/


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Ivolginsky Datsan is a Buddhist monastery in Ulan-Ude, Buryatia (English Wikipedia Entry).









Picture Page | Artyom Andronov | Baikal Nature









Picture Page | Vasily Tatarinov | Wikipedia









Picture Page | ·dD· | ClubFoto


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

ainttelling, one photo per post 
Kostomarovo. Voronezh region


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

Khanty-Mansijsk


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

Rostov on Don


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

Sochi


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

Sochi


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

*Moscow. Parade rehearsal.*










Photo: Alexander Miridonov


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*MY CONGRADULATIONS TO THE ALL RUSSIAN PEOPLES AND OUR FRIENDS WITH THE VICTORY DAY!*


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

AlekseyVT said:


> *MY CONGRADULATIONS TO THE ALL RUSSIAN PEOPLES AND OUR FRIENDS WITH THE VICTORY DAY!*


*+∞*


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Buryatia










Picture Page | Олег К | Pentax News


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

It's... it's some sort of plastic entrapment generator! Veliky Novgorod. Medieval churches in the background.










Picture Page | Marina Yashina | Temples of Russia


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Novgorod Kremlin | 1484-1490 | Source


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

ainttelling said:


> It's... it's some sort of plastic entrapment generator! Veliky Novgorod. Medieval churches in the background.


I believe it is a building (finished in 1987) of Veliky Novgorod Drama Theatre


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice to see that medieval buildings being restored. They're absoloutely stunning as it's the Novgorod kremlin too.


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Church of St Philip the Apostle and St Nicholas the Miracle-Worker - 1527-1528 - Veliky Novgorod









Picture Page | Сколот | SOBORY.ru









Picture Page | Nikolai Baranov |  BaranovNA.narod.ru


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

amazing churches of russia. vi rusi pravite crkve kao iz bajke po vasem pravoslavnom stilu. 

pozdrav


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Church of the Assumption of the Holy Virgin - 1674 - Master Klement - Murmansk Oblast / Tersky Raion / Varzuga










From: Museum of Orthodox Architecture


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Church of the Miraculous Image of Our Saviour - 1909-1912 - architect Vasily Kosyakov
_Russia / Yaroslavl Oblast / Pervomaisky Raion / Kukoboi Village_









Picture Page | Andrei Petryashov | Temples of Russia

Chapel from Kashira Village - mid. 1700's - Vitoslavlitsy Museum of Wooden Architecture









Picture Page | Nikolai Baranov |  BaranovNA.narod.ru

Trinity Church in Ostankino | On Previous Page









Picture Page | Yelena Filippova | Temples of Russia


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

*Moscow. Novodevichy Convent*










Dmitry Mordolff


----------



## richard_1989 (Dec 17, 2009)

lanolama said:


> *Moscow. Novodevichy Convent*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the huge building in the background?


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

^^ House on the Mosfilmovskaya street



rkspaz said:


> by Makzer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Kargopol | Source


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

the last one is great, very fairytale like...
but nice simplicity of the geometry and colours ^^


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

^^ Thanks.

Church of the Feast of the Cross - 1747-1758 - Irkutsk



















Source:

1. http://www.pribaikal.ru/irkutsk-temple.html
2. http://www.pomorsu.ru/Brumfield/eindex.html

Siberian Baroque is a fusion of Ukrainian, Buddhist and Russian architectural traditions. Old photos of churches in this style in Irkusk. Note: they are still there but taking photos of whole buildings is problematic because of trees.


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

richard_1989 said:


> Is there a reason why apartment blocks and high rises are so common in Russia today? I mean, aren't there any suburbs or anything?


There is a reason. All soviet cities were built like that, because there was lack of places to live for the workers. Therefore, russian cities are more compact. It's very different from North american cities with the concept of downtown and suburbs. The suburbs (which consist of cottages) are just starting to rise around the huge cities of apartment blocks.


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Wooden Palace of Aleksei Mikhailovich in Kolomenskoye - Moscow - restored in 2000's (using measurements of the original of 1660-1670's)










Picture Page | Repbyf49 | Yandex.Fotki | *High-Resolution*

Artisans who worked on the original*:*

*Masters*:* Semyon Petrov and Ivan Mikhailov (Russia)
*Painters:* Simon Ushakov (Russia) and Bogdan Saltanov (Armenia)
*Clock Mechanisms:* Pyotr Vysotsky (Russia)
*Wood-Carving:* Klim Mikhailov (Belarus)

* - architect + engineer + chief of construction.


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

^^ it seems that i have a world to discover there
this thread really makes me want to visit Russia!

the style is just so unique.. Very very nice pictures..!


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

OMG amazing thing.


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Museum of Local History and Culture - Yuzhno-Sakhalinsk (Far East) - 1937 - architect Yoshio Kaizuka










_____









Source:

1. http://yuzhno-sakh.ru/?dirid=368&photoid=118
2. http://www.kholmsk.ru/city/photo/?id=30598


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Moscow


Ultramarine said:


> Москва >>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Novosibirsk


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Novosibirsk


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Novosibirsk


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Novosibirsk


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

Novosibirsk


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

ambient said:


> Novosibirsk
> []http://img-novosib.fotki.yandex.ru/get/4313/gelionsk.94/0_3d683_ddfa835e_orig[/IMG]


Victory day parade?


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Solovetsky Monastery (founded in 1429)




























Source:

1. http://www.sobory.ru/photo/index.html?photo=32376
2. http://www.yogurtsov.ru/20070604174445/20090129173424/20090129173925/fwd/
3. http://www.yogurtsov.ru/20070604174445/20091021141258/20091021141414/fwd/


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Spas-Priluki Monastery - Vologda - founded in 1371










Picture Page | Strusto | SOBORY.ru


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Church of St Alexandr Nevsky - 2008 - Govorovo (Leninsky Raion, Moscow Oblast)









Picture Page | Arkady Shatokhin | Temples of Russia

Birch House - built in ~1784-1787 (restored in 1975) - Gatchina (Leningrad Oblast)









Picture Page | Людмила ♫♪ Кот | Yandex.Fotki


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Pochozersky Pogost - 1700's - Arkhangelsk Oblast / Plesetsk Raion / Vilippovskaya Village









Picture Page | Краевед | Yandex.Fotki

Gallery: Restauration of the Pochozersky Pogost


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Rostov Kremlin - 1670-1683 - Rostov Veliky - architect Pyotr Dosayev (layout, walls and half the churches)









Picture Page | Vladimir Kartavtsev | Temples of Russia









Picture Page | Aleksandr Shcherbakov | Temples of Russia









Picture Page | Andrew Gould | Flickr









Picture Page | Константин В | Club.Foto









Picture Page | Сергей и Надежда | Naklua2005.Narod.Ru









Picture Page | Konstantin Zuyev | Flickr









Picture Page | Alexandra | Yandex.Fotki









Picture Page | Oleg Chernyshov | Yandex.Fotki


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Carved Decorations | Yandex.Fotki


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Carved Decorations | Yandex.Fotki | *Retouched Version*


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Carved Decorations | Yandex.Fotki


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Lesnoi is a closed town in Siberia. It hosts a nuclear facility and is one of the centers of strategic weapons production.










The photo is from City Day celebration ( Entire Set ) ... |


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Syakyusn Syume Temple (Geden Sheddup Choikorling Monastery) - 1992-1996 - Kalmykia - architect Vladimir Gilyandikov










Picture Page | Stanislav Korniyenko | LiveJournal


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Spas-Priluki Monastery & Rostov Kremlin - 1670-1683 - Rostov Veliky, :bow:

&

nice nightshot of Novosibirk pic, too.

:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Great Photos


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Perm Krai / Gornozavodsk Raion / Srednyaya Usva










Picture Page | Anton Sedinin | Yandex.Fotki


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Church of the Protection of the Holy Virgin - 2003-2008 (using measurements of the original of 1708)
_Russia / Leningrad Oblast / Vsevolzhsk Raion / Nevsky Forest Preserve / Novosaratovka / Bogoslovka_









Picture Page | Murzavio | Yandex.Fotki









Picture Page | Murzavio | Yandex.Fotki









Picture Page | Turku12 | Yandex.Fotki









Picture Page | Larisa Yasinskaya | Yandex.Fotki









Picture Page | Elmich | Yandex.Fotki









Picture Page | Korgicheva | Yandex.Fotki









Picture Page | FotosergS | Yandex.Fotki


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Additional Photos of the Bogoslovka Complex*:*








Image 1 (Source)
Image 2 (Source)
Image 3 (Source)


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Church of St Vladimir Medvedyuk - 2000-2002 - Moscow / Aeroport / Petrovsky Park

















Picture Page | Aleksandr Chebotar | Temples of Russia


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Churches of the Protection and the Nativity of the Holy Virgin from Prolom - 1399/1582 - Pskov










Picture Page | Амиго | Yandex.Fotki | *Another Photo*


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Church of Sts Boris and Gleb (?) - 2010 - Kaluga Oblast / Yukhnov Raion / Kor Village










Picture Page | Sergei Nosikov | Temples of Russia | *Dome Detail*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

ainttelling said:


> Church of the Protection of the Holy Virgin - 2003-2008 (using measurements of the original of 1708)
> _Russia / Leningrad Oblast / Vsevolzhsk Raion / Nevsky Forest Preserve / Novosaratovka / Bogoslovka_
> 
> 
> ...




:eek2: Stari a krasivi


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Really very interesting the Church of the Protection of the Holy Virgin. Regards.*


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

*The Scarlet Sails celebration in St. Petersburg (a part of White Nights Festival).*










Alexander Petrosyan


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

*The Scarlet Sails celebration in St. Petersburg (a part of White Nights Festival).*










Marina Lystseva


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Pskovo-Pechery Monastery - founded 1473 - Pskov Oblast / Pechory










Picture Page | Nikolai Baranov | BaranovNA.Narod.RU | *Official Web-Site*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

amazing russia....stunning!!! 


brothers why you not write the moderator to change the threadtitle from Russia - one photo..... in *Россия | Russia - one photo per post* .

we slavic orthodox people write kyrill too!!!


greetings to all russians! ПОЗДРАВ БРАЋА!


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Church of the Life-Giving Trinity in Staryye Cheryomushki - 2003-2005 - Moscow










Picture Page | Aleksandr Chebotar | Temples of Russia


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Kenozero Natural and Historical Heritage Preserve ("National Park") | by Yury Ogurtsov


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Kenozero


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

*Moscow*



benKen said:


>


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Kenozero


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Kenozero


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Kenozero


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Vladimir










Picture Page | Faith-is-Fate | Yandex.Fotki


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

lanolama said:


> *The Scarlet Sails celebration in St. Petersburg (a part of White Nights Festival).*
> 
> []http://i061.radikal.ru/1006/25/714677fa64d6.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Alexander Petrosyan


Really amazing.


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Church of the Epiphany - 1684-1693 - Yaroslavl









Picture Page | Julia Nelson | SOBORY.ru









Picture Page | Julia Nelson | SOBORY.ru









Picture Page | Konstantin Kostyuchenko | Temples of Russia


----------



## CalmWater (Oct 8, 2009)

from my Dear friend:
Divnogorsk
Region of Krasnoyarsk








http://www.flickr.com/photos/corpz/4253601765/


----------



## CalmWater (Oct 8, 2009)

Region of Krasnoyarsk








http://www.flickr.com/photos/corpz/4203732456/


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

CalmWater said:


> Region of Krasnoyarsk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the first place I want to visit in Russia. Before Moscow.


----------



## CalmWater (Oct 8, 2009)

*ScraperDude* You know about Krasnoyarsk Stolby (Pillars) ? =)
http://www.stolby.ru/eng/
http://whc.unesco.org/en/tentativelists/5113/
more with Stolby


----------



## CalmWater (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## CalmWater (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## CalmWater (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## CalmWater (Oct 8, 2009)

Krasnoyarsk from Stolby


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

CalmWater said:


> *ScraperDude* You know about Krasnoyarsk Stolby (Pillars) ? =)
> http://www.stolby.ru/eng/
> http://whc.unesco.org/en/tentativelists/5113/
> more with Stolby


Stobly are the ones to the South of Krasnoyarsk? I have seen pictures of some in the vicinity of the city.
I appreciate the links! They are very helpful. 

I thank everyone here submitting pictures of the vast land of Russia. It's simply beautiful and as I study more of Russia, images of commie blocks, smokestacks and gray winters have long been banished from my mind. 
Growing up in the United States I only knew of Russia as I saw it in movies which I know doesn't depict the true Russia. 
It is ALWAYS depicted as winter, poor and dirty on TV and movies or it's documentaries about mail order Russian brides coming to the US. 
Спасибо!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Those pics and landscapes are extremely good. Regards.*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

Come on! I know Russia is more than just mountains and valleys! Show a bit of Urban! And I know Russia has a lots of it! 

But still, Amazing Shots! kay:


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

Akril said:


> Show a link with coordinates on satellite maps or use the following tables to figure the name by yourself.
> 
> 
> I had it placemarked on my Google Earth. Shikhan Ridge near Arakul Lake? Somewhat between Chelyabinsk and Yekaterinburg.


----------



## Akril (Dec 27, 2007)

ScraperDude said:


> I had it placemarked on my Google Earth. Shikhan Ridge near Arakul Lake? Somewhat between Chelyabinsk and Yekaterinburg.


Oh man, just make a link on specific place. It would be easer for everyone


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

wow super pretty pictures

clamwater, nice ones! Lovely nature there...


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

Akril said:


> Oh man, just make a link on specific place. It would be easer for everyone



Yea that's a great idea. It was 3am when I was posting the location. :sleepy:
here is a linkhttp://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&abauth=5dc5e20:Ojy3sdEcDSZREpUA7RAaVl16JCA&q=55.985659,60.49201&vps=1&jsv=257c&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=43.848534,79.804688&num=10&abstate=A:actbar-saveto


----------



## Akril (Dec 27, 2007)

ScraperDude said:


> Yea that's a great idea. It was 3am when I was posting the location. :sleepy:
> here is a link


Yep, this is indeed the Shikhan Ridge as you said 










You also may find intresting Chertovo Gorodische not far away from Yekaterinburg, despite it's much smaller.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Volgograd city


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

More urban Volgograd


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Cathedral of the Life-Giving Life-Creating Trinity - 1684-1697 (Bell-Tower 1713)
_Russia / Siberia / Urals / Perm Krai / Solikamsk_









Picture Page | Marnik | Yandex.Fotki









Picture Page | Voldemar | Yandex.Fotki


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Smolensk, 1912:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Dagestan, 1900s:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Handcar on the Murmansk Railroad along the shores of Lake Onega near Petrozavodsk, 1915:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Metal Truss Railroad Bridge over Kama River near Perm, 1900s:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Bashkir Switchman on the Trans-Siberian Magistral between Ufa and Chelyabinsk, 1910:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Iconostasis and Miraculous Icon in the Church of the Nativity of the Virgin Mary in Smolensk, 1912:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Monastery of St. Nil' on Stolobnyi Island in Lake Seliger, 1910:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Church of St. Dmitriy in Vladimir (built in 1194-97), 1911:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Church of the Resurrection in Kolomna (built in 1650s), 1910:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Cathedral of the Nativity of the Virgin in Suzdal, 1912:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Church of the Nativity of the Virgin in Kostroma, 1910:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*View of Tobolsk from the Bell Tower of the Church of the Transfiguration, 1912:*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Church of St Spiridon - 2006~2012 - Convent of St Nicholas in Solba - Yaroslavl Oblast










Picture Page | Mikhail Chuprinin | Temples of Russia


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Church of the Nativity of the Holy Virgin - 2000-2001 - architects *Andrei Anisimov* and *Tatyana Yefimova*
_Russia / Moscow Oblast / Istra Raion / Nadovrazhino_










Picture Page | Sergei Nosikov | Temples of Russia | *Winter Set*

Pagoda the Seven Days - 2005 - Kalmykia / Elista / Lenin Square










Page | Nedz | Site

Church of the Resurrection of Christ - 1739 - Yaroslavl Oblast / Nekrasovskoye Raion / Burmakino










Picture Page | Pavel Yelagin | Temples of Russia


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Monastery of the Transfiguration of Our Saviour - 1198 onward - Novgorod Oblast / Staraya Russa / Frunze Square









Picture Page | igorgti | Yandex Fotki









Picture Page | igorgti | Yandex Fotki


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Monastery of Saint John the Theologian - founded in the XII-XIII'th centuries - Ryazan Oblast / Rybnoye Raion / Poshchupovo









Picture Page | Dr. Gashe | Yandex Fotki

Bell-Tower - 1901 - architect Ivan Tsekhansky









Picture Page | Aprudcev | Yandex Fotki









Picture Page | LYuser36078846 | Yandex Fotki

Porcelain Iconostasis of the Assumption Cathedral









Picture Page | Aprudcev | Yandex Fotki | *High-Resolution*









Picture Page | Oleg Khackevich | Yandex Fotki









Picture Page | Sopoleg | Yandex Fotki









Picture Page | Sergei Lysenkov | Temples of Russia









Picture Page | Vallydol | Yandex Fotki


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Korovniki Ensemble - 1649-1680 - Yaroslavl









Page | Author | Site









Picture Page | Yu. Artamonov | Trip-Guide









Page | Author | Site


----------



## sattar (Jun 2, 2010)

Russia is backing out of a revised Kyoto that would put binding caps on its greenhouse gas emissions, according to a recent report from
Under the current protocol, Russia is well within its emissions targets. Kyoto mandates reductions from 1990 emissions levels, and due to economic collapse of most former Soviet Union economies, growth and energy use have remained relatively low. 

But Russia brusquely rejected any change in the framework that would put a check on its economic growth:

Asked if Russia would resist capping the use of fossil fuels, which emit the planet-warming gas carbon dioxide when burned, under a new climate deal after 2012, [Russian official Vsevolod Gavrilov] said:"In the foreseeable future, this will not be our model, no."
Supporting the rise of Russia's middle class is a more pressing concern for the country than staving off global climate change. Said Gavrilov, 

Energy must not be a barrier to our comfort. Our emerging middle class... demands lots of energy and it is our job to ensure comfortable supply.
Sound familiar? It should. A Chinese official recently reminded us, "You cannot tell people who struggling to earn enough to eat that they need to reduce their emissions." Russia's people may not be starving, but for both the developing and the developed world, the economy is the bottom line. 

The Russians may not be struggling in the same way as the Chinese, but the two countries' statements speak to an obvious truth about politics: governments are under a lot more pressure to grow their economies than to be green and reduce emissions. Ignoring this basic political truth is akin to banging your head against a brick wall. If the Kyoto framework insists on reducing emissions by pure muscle, throwing desire for growth and prosperity to the wind, than it is doomed. Gavrilov gives us a much more sensible way to think about it:


----------



## sattar (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## sattar (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## sattar (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## sattar (Jun 2, 2010)

One of the difficulties of camping is that most of the sites we chose had no showers in their "facilities". Liz and I developed a useful technique for showering. About every other day we would boil up a few pans of water on the primus stove and then, standing on the picnic benches we would pour the water over ourselves (suitably diluted with cold water, I hasten to add). This proved to be a most effective technique, and it is now affectionately known by us as a "Santa Fe Shower


----------



## sattar (Jun 2, 2010)

- edit


----------



## sattar (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## sattar (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

ainttelling said:


> Korovniki Ensemble - 1649-1680 - Yaroslavl


Holy Gates (XVII-XVIII cts.)









Picture Page | Vyacheslav Ivanov | Yandex Fotki

Church of Our Lady of Vladimir (1669)









Picture Page | Mikhail Chuprinin | Temples of Russia

Church of St John Chrysostom (1649-1654)









Picture Page | IPIW-68 | Yandex Fotki | *Detail of the Central Apse*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Igumnov House, Moscow:


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Church of All-Saints-on-Kulichki, Moscow*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Smolny Institute, St. Petersburg*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Matsestinskiy viaduct, Sochi (1936-1938):*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Winter Theatre, Sochi (1936-37):*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Academical Drama Theatre, Rostov-on-Don (1932-36, destroyed by Nazis in 1943, rebuilt in 1963):*


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

Sochi = palm trees. I love it!


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*House-museum of the artist Viktor Vasnetsov, Moscow (1893-94):*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*SMALT MAGIC*

*Made in the Vladimir Frolov's workshop in St. Petersburg:*

*Church of St. George, Gus-Khrustalny (1902):*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Nabokovs House on Bolshaya Morskaya street, St.-Petersburg (1902):*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*House of Sergey Ryabushinskiy on Bolshaya Nikitskaya Street, Moscow (1903):*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Church of St. Trinity, Balakovo (1907):*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Apartment house of Duke de Leuchtenberg on Bolshaya Zelenina Street, St.-Petersburg (1905):*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Church of St. Theodore, Pushkin (1912):*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Church of St. Spirit, Talashkino (1914):*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Cathedral of the Savior on Blood in St.-Petersburg (1907):*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Borodino, 1911 (place of major battle of Russian Army vs. Napoleon's Grande Armee in 1812):*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Kolochskiy nunnery in village Koloch near Moscow, 1911 (founded in 1413):*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Golutvinsky monastery in Kolomna, 1912 (founded in 1385):*









*100 YEARS LATER:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Volga River, 1900s:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*St. Petersburg, 1909:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Belgorod, St. Trinity Cathedral (1707-1927), 1900s:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Ufa, 1910:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Dagestan, 1900s:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Yasnaya Polyana, Tula Governorate, 1908:*










*Yasnaya Polyana, Leo Tolstoy, 1908:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Rostov Kremlin, 1911:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Rostov Kremlin, 1911:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Rostov, Church of Isidor the Blessed, 1911:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Kineshma, Kostroma Governorate, 1910:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Plyos, Kostroma Governorate, 1910:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*SMOLENSK, 1912:*

*Nicholas Gates:*









*Monument to 1812 (year of Napoleon's invasion):*









*Assumption Cathedral:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*SMOLENSK, 1912:*

*Fortress wall:*









*Church of Saints Peter and Paul:*









*Part of Smolensk beyond the Dnieper River:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*PEREYASLAVL-ZALESSKIY, VLADIMIR GOVERNORATE, 1911:*

*FEODOR STRATILAT MONASTERY:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*PEREYASLAVL-ZALESSKIY, 1911:*

*Chapel on the site where the wife of Ivan the Terrible gave birth to a child:*









*Monument to Peter the Great:*









*Assumption Cathedral in the Goritskiy Monastery:*









*Mansion of Peter the Great, on the Pereyaslavl Lake:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*ALEXANDROV, VLADIMIR GOVERNORATE, 1911:*

*Assumption Convent (1650):*









*Trinity Cathedral (1513) in the Convent:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*ALEXANDROV, VLADIMIR GOVERNORATE, 1911:*

*Tower on the wall of the Assumption Convent:*









*The gate church (1682) of Feodor Strarilat in the Assumption Convent:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*SUZDAL, 1912:*

*The Church of Dimitriy Solunskiy:*









*Gate church of the Spaso-Evfimievskiy Monastery (XVI-XVII):*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*SUZDAL, 1912:*

*View of Suzdal from the bell tower of the Rizpolozhenskiy Convent:*









*Eastern wall of the Spaso-Evfimievskiy Monastery (1664):*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*VLADIMIR-ON-KLYAZMA, 1911:*

*Assumption Cathedral (1158-1160) from the eastern side:*









*St. Dmitriy Cathedral (1194-1197) from the East:*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*VLADIMIR-ON-KLYAZMA, 1911:*

*View of Assumption Cathedral from across the river:*









*General site of the city along the Klyazma River:*


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Monastery of Saint Euthymius - founded in 1352 - Suzdal (Vladimir Oblast)









Picture Page | Sveta D | Photo.Sight









Picture Page | Vladimir Sukhov | Photo.Suzdal


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Carved Decorations | Yandex Fotki


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Carved Decorations | Yandex Fotki


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Carved Decorations | Yandex Fotki


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Novorossiysk










Page | Author | Site


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Markotkh Range near Novorossiysk










Page | Author | Site


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

...


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

...


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Near Abrau-Dyurso (Kuban (Krasnodar Krai))

















Page | Author | Site


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

A small Buddhist Monastery in the Kurumkan Raion (near Baikal)

















Page | Author | Site


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*Few posts after visiting Sochi:*

*Winter Theatre (1937):*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*Summer Theatre (1937):*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*Sochi Rail Terminal (1952). Architect - Alexey Dushkin, author of the most famous Moscow Metro stations:*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*"Mon Repos" (2nd half of 18th century) - landscrape garden in Vyborg, Leningrad Region:*

Photos taken from *http://monrepos.ru*

*Part One:*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*Part Two:*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*Part Three:*


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Church of the Nativity of the Holy Virgin - 1531, 1699 - Vitoslavlitsy Museum of Wooden Architecture (Veliky Novgorod)
















Picture Page | Carved Decorations | Yandex Fotki









Picture Page | Retajra | Yandex Fotki









Picture Page | Anna Mikheyeva | Yandex Fotki


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Cathedral of Our Lady of the Sign | built in 1989-1996 | Kemerovo | ©, Valery Marayev @ Temples.Ru


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*MY IMPRESSIONS FROM THE ROAD TRIP ACROSS RUSSIA:*

*PART ONE: GOLDEN RING OF RUSSIA:*

*SERGIYEV POSAD (founded in 1337/1345):*

Sergiyev Posad is a city and the administrative center of Sergiyevo-Posadsky District of Moscow Region. It grew up in the 15th century around one of the greatest of Russian monasteries, the Troitse-Sergiyeva (Trinity) Lavra established by St. Sergius of Radonezh. The town became incorporated in 1742. As the town's name, alluding to St. Sergius, had strong religious connotations, the Soviet authorities changed first to just Sergiyev in 1919, and then to Zagorsk in 1930, in memory of the revolutionary Vladimir Zagorskiy. The original name came back into official use in 1991. Population: 107.525 (2009).

Tourism associated with the Golden Ring plays a role in the regional economy. There is also an important factory of toys.

The Moscow – Yaroslavl railway and highway pass through the town. Sergiyev Posad Bus Terminal is located in the city.

*TRINITY LAVRA OF ST. SERGIUS (1337/1345):*

The Trinity Lavra of St. Sergius is the most important Russian monastery and the spiritual centre of the Russian Orthodox Church. The monastery is situated in the town of Sergiyev Posad, about 70 km to the north-east from Moscow by the road leading to Yaroslavl, and currently is home to over 300 monks.

The monastery was founded in 1345 (1337 ?) by one of the most venerated Russian saints, Sergius of Radonezh, who built a wooden church in honour of the Holy Trinity on Makovets Hill. Early development of the monastic community is well documented in contemporary lives of Sergius and his disciples. In 1355, Sergius introduced a charter which required the construction of auxiliary buildings, such as refectory, kitchen, and bakery. This charter was a model for Sergius' numerous followers who founded more than 400 cloisters all over Russia, including the celebrated Solovetsky, Kirilov, and Simonov monasteries. St. Sergius supported Dmitriy Donskoy in his struggle against the Tatars and sent two of his monks, Peresvet and Oslyabya, to participate in the Battle of Kulikovo (1380). At the outbreak of the battle, Peresvet died in a single combat against a Tatar bogatyr. The monastery was devastated by fire, when a Tatar unit raided the area in 1408.

St. Sergius was declared patron saint of the Russian state in 1422. The same year the first stone cathedral was built by a team of Serbian monks who had found refuge in the monastery after the Battle of Kosovo. The relics of St. Sergius still may be seen in this cathedral, dedicated to the Holy Trinity. The greatest icon painters of medieval Russia, Andrey Rublev and Daniil Chyorny, were summoned to decorate the cathedral with frescoes. Traditionally, Muscovite royals were baptized in this cathedral and held thanksgiving services here. In 1476, Ivan III invited several Pskovian masters to build the church of the Holy Ghost. This graceful structure is one of the few remaining examples of a Russian church topped with a belltower. The interior contains the earliest specimens of the use of glazed tiles for decoration. In the early 16th century, Vasiliy III added the Nikon annex and the Serapion tent, where several of Sergius' disciples were interred.

It took 26 years to construct the six-pillared Assumption Cathedral, which was commissioned by Ivan the Terrible in 1559. The cathedral is much larger than its model and namesake in the Moscow Kremlin. The magnificent iconostasis of the 16th–18th centuries features Simon Ushakov's masterpiece, the icon of Last Supper. Interior walls were painted with violet and blue frescoes by a team of Yaroslavl masters in 1684. The vault contains burials of Boris Godunov, his family and several 20th-century patriarchs. As the monastery grew into one of the wealthiest landowners in Russia, the woods where it had stood were cut over and a village (or posad) sprang up near the monastery walls. It gradually developed into the modern town of Sergiyev Posad. The cloister itself was a notable centre of chronicle-writing and icon painting. Just opposite the monastery walls St. Paraskeva's Convent was established, among whose buildings St. Paraskeva's Church (1547), Introduction Church (1547), and a 17th-century chapel over St. Paraskeva's well are still visible.

In 1550s, a wooden palisade surrounding the cloister was replaced with 1.5 km-long stone walls, featuring twelve towers, which helped the monastery to withstand a celebrated 16-month Polish-Lithuanian siege in 1608–1610. A shell-hole in the cathedral gates is preserved as a reminder of Wladyslaw IV's abortive siege in 1618. By the end of the 17th century, when young Peter I twice found refuge within the monastery from his enemies, numerous buildings had been added. These include a small baroque palace of the patriarchs, noted for its luxurious interiors, and a royal palace, with its facades painted in checkerboard design. The refectory of St. Sergius, covering 510 square meters and also painted in dazzling checkerboard design, used to be the largest hall in Russia. The five-domed Church of John the Baptist's Nativity (1693–1699) was commissioned by the Stroganovs and built over one of the gates. Other 17th-century structures include the monks' cells, a hospital topped with a tented church, and a chapel built over a holy well discovered in 1644.

In 1744, Empress Elizabeth conferred on the cloister the dignity of the Lavra. The metropolitan of Moscow was henceforth also the Archimandrite of the Lavra. Elizabeth particularly favoured the Trinity and annually proceeded afoot from Moscow to the cloister. Her secret spouse Alexey Razumovsky accompanied her on such journeys and commissioned a baroque church to the Virgin of Smolensk, the last major shrine to be erected in the Lavra. Another pledge of Elizabeth's affection for the monastery is a white-and-blue baroque belltower, which, at 88 meters, was one of the tallest structures built in Russia up to that date. Its architects were Ivan Michurin and Dmitry Ukhtomsky. Throughout the 19th century, the Lavra maintained its status as the richest Russian monastery. A seminary founded in 1742 was replaced by an ecclesiastical academy in 1814. The monastery boasted a supreme collection of manuscripts and books. Medieval collections of the Lavra sacristy attracted thousands of visitors. In Sergiyev Posad, the monastery maintained several sketes, one of which is a place of burial for the conservative philosophers Konstantin Leontiev and Vasily Rozanov.

After the Russian Revolution of 1917, the Soviet government closed the lavra in 1920. Its buildings were assigned to different civic institutions or declared museums. In 1930, monastery bells, including the Tsar-Bell of 65 tons, were destroyed. Pavel Florensky and his followers could hardly prevent the authorities from stealing and selling the sacristy collection but overall many valuables were lost or transferred to other collections. In 1945, following Joseph Stalin's temporary tolerance of the church during World War II, the Lavra was returned to the Russian Orthodox Church. On April 16, 1946 divine service was renewed at the Assumption Cathedral. The lavra continued as the seat of Moscow Patriarchy until 1983, when the patriarch was allowed to settle at the Danilov Monastery in Moscow. After that, the monastery continued as a prime centre of religious education. Important restoration works were conducted in the 1960s and 1970s. In 1993, the Trinity Lavra was inscribed on the UN World Heritage List. The Lavra has a number of "outreach offices" (podvorie) in its vicinity and throughout Russia. The Lavra's hieromonks have manned a number of sketes at remote locations (such as the Anzer Island in the Solovki Archipelago in the White Sea), as well as the Trinity Church on the King George Island in the Antarctic.



















*Assumption Cathedral (1559-1585):*









*Margaret Thatcher, former British PM: "Trinity Lavra is Russian gem".*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*Church of the Entry of the Most Holy Theotokos into the Temple (1547):*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*Chapel of the Pyatnitskiy water well (end of 17th century - beginning of 18th century):*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*Gethsemane-Chernihiv skete (1843):*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*PERESLAVL-ZALESSKIY (founded in 1152):*

Pereslavl-Zalesskiy or Pereyaslavl-Zalesskiy (could be translated as "Pereslavl, which is located behind the woods"), is a town in Yaroslavl Region. It was called Pereyaslavl until the 15th century. The town is located on the southeastern shore of the Lake Pleshcheyevo at the mouth of the Trubezh River. Population: 42.387 (2009). The town is located 140 km to the northeast of Moscow on the main Moscow-Yaroslavl road and on the shores of Pleshchevo Lake.

Pereslavl-Zalesskiy was founded in 1152 by Grande Prince of Kiev Yury Dolgorukiy (who also consider as founder of Moscow in 1147) as a projected capital of Zalesye. In 1175–1302, the town was the center of the Principality of Pereslavl (Zalesskiy). In 1220 there was born Alexander Nevsky, Grand Prince of Novgorod and Vladimir. In 1302, the town became a part of the Grand Duchy of Moscow. Pereslavl-Zalessky had been devastated numerous times by the Mongols between the mid-13th century and the early 15th century. In 1611–1612, it suffered from the Polish-Lithuanian invasion.

In 1688–1693, Peter the Great built his famous "fun flotilla" on Lake Pleshcheyevo for his own amusement, including the so-called Peter's little boat, which would be considered the forefather of the Russian fleet. The Botik (small boat) museum chronicles the history of the first Russian fleet and keeps one of the original model boats.

*Saviour's Cathedral (1152-1157) and monument to Alexander Nevsky:*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*GORITSKY MONASTERY OF DORMITION (early 14th century):*

The monastery was closed in 1788. In 1919 the Pereslavl-Zalesskiy Historical Museum was established within its territory.

*Assumption Cathedral (1750s):*









*Church of All Saints with refectory (end of 17th century):*









*Epiphany Church with bell (18th century):*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*NIKITSKIY MONASTERY (earlier 1186):*


















*Nikitskiy Cathedral (1561-1564):*









*Annunciation Church and refectory (17th century):*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*ST. TRINITY DANILOV MONASTERY (1508):*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*ROSTOV (founded in 862):*

Rostov is one of the oldest towns in Russia and a tourist centre of the Golden Ring. It is located on the shores of Lake Nero in Yaroslavl Region, 202 km to the north east of Moscow. Population: 32.526 (2009).

While the official name of the town is Rostov, it is better known to Russians as Rostov Veliky, i.e. Rostov the Great. This name is used to distinguish it from Rostov-on-Don, which is now a much larger city. Rostov Yaroslavskiy is the official name of its railway station (due to its position in Yaroslavl Region); the town itself is hardly ever called by that name.

Rostov was predated by Sarskoye Gorodishche, which some scholars interpret as the capital of the Merya tribe, while others believe it was an important Viking trade enclave and fortress guarding the Volga trade route. First mentioned in the year 862 as an already important settlement, by the 13th century, Rostov became capital city of one of the most prominent Russian principalities. It was incorporated into Muscovy in 1474.

Even after it lost its independence, Rostov was still an ecclesiastic center of utmost importance (from 988 it was the see of one of the first Russian bishoprics). In the 14th Century, the bishops of Rostov became archbishops, and late in the 16th century, metropolitans. One of those metropolitans, Iona (Jonah) Sysoevich (ca. 1607-1690), commissioned the town's main landmark: the kremlin that many regard as the finest outside of Moscow.

Ravaged by the Mongols in the 13th and 14th centuries (last sack by Edigu in 1408) and the Poles in 1608, Rostov is now a medium size town. The metropolitan see was transferred to Yaroslavl late in the 18th century.

Apart from its history, Rostov is renowned for its enamels.

*ROSTOV KREMLIN (1670-1683):*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*Assumption Cathedral (1508-1512) of the Rostov Kremlin:*









*Belfry (1682-1687) of the Assumption Cathedral:*









*John the Theologian Church (1683):*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*ST. IAKOV MONASTERY (1389):*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*TRINITY-SERGIUS VARNITSKIY MONASTERY (1427):*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*BORIS AND GLEB MONASTERY (1363):*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*YAROSLAVL (founded in 1010):*

Yaroslavl is a city in Russia, the administrative center of Yaroslavl Region, located 250 kilometers (155 mi) north-east of Moscow. The historical part of the city, a World Heritage Site, is located at the confluence of the Volga and the Kotorosl Rivers. Population: 606.336 (2009).

Yaroslavl lies at the intersection of several major highways, railways, and waterways. Preceded by Viking sites such as Timerevo from the 8th or 9th centuries, the city is said to have been founded in 1010 as an outpost of the Principality of Rostov Velikiy, and was first mentioned in 1071. Capital of an independent Principality of Yaroslavl from 1218, it was incorporated into Muscovy in 1463. In the 17th century it was Russia's second largest city, and for a time (during the Polish-Lithuanian occupation of Moscow in 1612), the country's de facto capital. Today, Yaroslavl is an important industrial center (petrochemical plant, tire manufacturing plant, diesel engines plant and many others).

*SPASO-PREOBRAZHENSKIY ("Transfiguration of the Saviour") MONASTERY (2nd half of 12th century):*

The most ancient building in the city is the Spaso-Preobrazhenskiy ("Transfiguration of the Saviour") Cathedral of the Spassky (St Saviour) Monastery constructed in 1506—1516 on the foundations of the original edifice dating back to 1216—1224. In the 16th century, the first stone wall is built around the monastery. It is from this monastery that an army of volunteers led by Kuzma Minin and Prince Dmitriy Pozharskiy set out to liberate Moscow from Polish-Lithuanian invaders. In 1787, the monastery was closed and converted into a residence of the Yaroslavl and Rostov bishops. At that time, monastery buildings began to be reconstructed. New cells and the prior's chambers were built.


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*Yaroslavl Wonderworkers' Church (1617-1618, rebuilt in 1825-1831):*









*Spaso-Preobrazhenskiy ("Transfiguration of the Saviour") Cathedral (1506-1516):*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*St. Theodore Cathedral (1682-1687):*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*Archangel Michael Church (1295):*
Apart from the Spaso-Preobrazhensky ("Transfiguration of the Saviour") Monastery, the oldest churches in the city date back to the 17th Century and belong to the so-called Yaroslavl type (built of red brick, with bright tiled exteriors). Yaroslavl has many Russian Orthodox churches, one Russian Old Believers church, one Baptist church, one Lutheran church, one mosque and one synagogue.


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*Epiphany Church (1684-1693):*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*KOSTROMA (founded in 1152):*

Kostroma is an historic city in central Russia, the administrative centre of Kostroma Region. A part of the Golden ring of the Russian towns, it is located at the confluence of the Volga and Kostroma Rivers. Population: 270.475 (2009). It is served by Kostroma Airport.

The city was first recorded in the chronicles for the year 1213, but historians believe it could have been founded by Yury Dolgorukiy more than half a century earlier (1152). Like other towns of the Eastern Rus, Kostroma was sacked by the Mongols in 1238. It then constituted a small principality, under leadership of Prince Vasiliy the Drunkard, a younger brother of the famous Alexander Nevskiy. Upon inheriting the grand ducal title in 1271, Vasily didn't leave the town for Vladimir, and his descendants ruled Kostroma for another half a century, until the town was bought by Ivan I of Moscow.

As one of the northernmost towns of Muscovy, Kostroma served for grand dukes as a place of retreat when enemies besieged Moscow in 1382, 1408, and 1433. In 1375, the town was looted by Novgorod pirates ("ushkuiniki"). The spectacular growth of the city in the 16th century may be attributed to the establishment of trade connections with English and Dutch merchants (Muscovy Company) through the northern port of Archangel. Boris Godunov had the Ipatievsky and Epiphany monasteries rebuilt in stone. The construction works were finished just in time for the city to witness some of the most dramatic events of the Time of Troubles.

Kostroma was twice ravaged by the Poles; it took a 6-month siege to expel them from the Ipatievsky monastery. The heroic peasant Ivan Susanin became a symbol of the city's resistance to foreign invaders; several monuments to him may be seen in Kostroma. The future tsar, Mikhail Romanov, also lived at the monastery. It was here that an embassy from Moscow offered him the Russian crown in 1612.

It is understandable why the Romanov Emperors regarded Kostroma as their special protectorate. The Ipatievsky monastery was visited by many of them, including Nicholas II, the last Russian Emperor. The monastery had been founded in the early 14th century by a Tatar prince, ancestor of the Godunov family. The Romanov tsars had the magnificent Trinity Cathedral rebuilt in 1652; its frescoes and iconostasis are a thing of beauty. A wooden house of Mikhail Romanov is still preserved in the monastery. There are also several old wooden structures transported to the monastery walls from distant districts of the Kostroma Region.

Town status was granted in 1719. In 1773, Kostroma was devastated by a great fire. Afterwards the city was rebuilt with streets radiating from a single focal point near the river. They say that Empress Catherine dropped her fan on the city map, and told the architects to follow her design. One of the best preserved examples of the 18th century town planning, Kostroma retains some elegant structures in a "provincial neoclassical" style. These include a governor's palace, a fire tower, a rotunda on the Volga embankment, and an arcaded central market with a merchant church in the center.

*IPATIEV MONASTERY (around 1330):*
The Ipatiev Monastery — is a male monastery, situated on the bank of the Kostroma River just opposite the city of Kostroma. It was founded around 1330 by a Tatar convert, Prince Chet, whose male-line descendants include Solomonia Saburova and Boris Godunov.

In 1435, Vasiliy II concluded a peace with his cousin Vasiliy Kosoy there. At that time, the cloister was a notable centre of learning. It was here that Nikolay Karamzin discovered a set of three 14th-century chronicles, including the Primary Chronicle, now known as the Hypatian Codex.

During the Time of Troubles in Russia, the Ipatiev Monastery was occupied by the supporters of False Dmitriy II in the spring of 1609. In September of that same year, the monastery was captured by the Muscovite army after a long siege. On March 14, 1613, the Zemsky Sobor announced that Mikhail Romanov, who had been in this monastery at that time, would be the Russian tsar.

Most of the monastery buildings date from the 16th and 17th centuries. The Trinity Cathedral is famous for its elaborately painted interior. A smaller church was demolished by the Soviet authorities. There are plans to reconstruct it and consecrate it to the New Martyrs of the Romanov family. The main entrance from the riverside was designed by the celebrated Konstantin Thon. A private house of Mikhail Romanov was restored on the orders of Alexander II of Russia, but even Konstantin Pobedonostsev questioned the authenticity of this reconstruction.

The Ipatiev Monastery was disbanded after the October Revolution in 1917. It has been a part of the historical and architectural preservation, but recently the authorities decided to return it to the Russian Orthodox Church, despite strong opposition from museum officials.


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*Trinity Cathedral (1330, rebuilt in 1650-1652):*









*The restored Romanov boyar palace (16th century):*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*EPIPHANY MONASTERY (1426):*

Bogoyavlensky (Bogoyavlensko-Anastasjin, Epiphany) Monastery is a Russian Ortodox monastery. The male Bogoyavlensky Monastery was founded in XV century by Nikita who was a disciple and a relative by Sergiy Radonezhskiy.

In 1559 the construction of the monastic Bogoyavlensky Cathedral was begun. In 1570 some monks from the monastery were accused of the supporting to Vladimir of Staritsa and punished by Ivan the Terrible.

In XVII century the monastic house and the bell tower were constructed. It's interesting that the bell tower was a simple tower of the walls and was reconstructed as a belltower in XIX century. Also in XIX century the Сhapel and additional facilities for Bogoyavlensky Cathedral were constructed.

After the Revolution the Monastery was abolished. The renaissance of monastery as a female one began in 1990s years. Now in the Monastery Fedorovskaya Icon of Virgin is situated. In our days the passage to the monastery is prohibited.


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*Kostroma fire watchtower (1824-1825) on Ivan Susanin Square:*









*Memorial sign to the 855-anniversary of Kostroma's foundation (2007) on Ivan Susanin Square:*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*Saviour Church (1766) in Rows:*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*IVANOVO (founded in 1871):*

Ivanovo is a city and the administrative center of Ivanovo Region, Russia. Population: 403.036 (2009).

Ivanovo has traditionally been called the textile capital of Russia. Since most textile workers are women, it has also been known as the "City of Brides". Probably the most famous of the city's female natives was the postmodern French writer Nathalie Sarraute.

It is home to Ivanovo Northern, which is one of the largest military airlift bases in Russia. Civilian air services are provided at Ivanovo Southern Airport.

Ivanovo has several educational institutions: Ivanovo State University, Ivanovo State University of Chemistry and Technology, Ivanovo Medical Academy, Ivanovo Architectural Academy, Ivanovo State Power University (ISPU). University of Chemistry is one of the oldest Universities in the town. It prepares specialists in chemistry.

Ivanovo was created by merging the old flax-processing village Ivanovo (first documented in 1561) with the industrial Voznesensky Posad in 1871. Until 1932, its official name was Ivanovo-Voznesensk. Because of its textile manufacturing industry, Ivanovo earned the sobriquet of the "Russian Manchester" during the 19th century.

By the early 20th century, Ivanovo competed with Lodz, Poland (also a part of the Russian Empire at that time) for the title of the primary textile production centre in Europe. As the workers' living conditions were appalling, the strikes were frequent. One of these strikes led to the first Russian revolution. According to the Soviet historiography, e.g., Great Soviet Encyclopedia, article "Soviets of Workers' Deputies", the Ivanovo Soviet (created in May 1905) was one of the first Soviets in the history. However this statement is contested.

*IVANOVO CHINTZ MUSEUM (founded in 1987, the building was built in 1904):*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*CHURCH OF BORIS AND GLEB IN KIDEKSHA (1152):*

The Church of Boris and Gleb is a church built in 1152, on the orders of Prince Yury Dolgorukiy, in Kideksha on the Nerl River, "where the encampment of Saint Boris had been". It was probably part of the princely (wooden) palace complex, but was only used by Dolgorukiy for a few years before he left to become Grand Prince of Kiev in 1155. The village, four kilometers east of Suzdal, was an important town before it was destroyed by the Mongols and declined in stature.

The church, built in limestone probably by architects from Galicia, is a four piered, three apse church. It is one of the oldest in the district and one of the few churches built by Dolgorukii that is still extant. It retains fragments of frescoes dating back to the twelfth century. In the medieval period it was the site of a monastery and was then a parish church. The building has been significanly altered over the centuries. It lost its original vaulting and dome (the current roof and small dome date to the seventeenth century) and the apses are thought to be half their original height (their tops too were lost with the roof); a porch was added in the nineteenth century.

The church is a part of a UNESCO World Heritage Site "White Monuments of Vladimir and Suzdal" along with the seven other medieval monuments located in Vladimir and its surroundings (The Vladimir-Suzdal Museum-Preserve), and belongs to the monuments of the Golden Ring of Russia.


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*GUS-KHRUSTALNY (founded in 1756):*

Gus-Khrustalny is a town in Vladimir Oblast, Russia, located on the Gus River (a tributary of the Oka River) 63 kilometers (39 mi) south of Vladimir. Population: 60.178 (2009).

The name of the town may be translated as "crystal goose", for it is known as one of the oldest centers of glass industry in Russia and stands on the Gus (Goose) River. There are reasons to believe that its name is not derived from goose directly, but rather from the common Slavic term "goose" (in the respective languages) for a large (up to several gallons) bottle.

Gus-Khrustalny was founded in the mid-18th century with the construction of a crystal plant. It was granted town status in 1931.

Gus-Khrustalny is one of the towns of the Golden Ring.

*Crystal Museum (former St. George Cathedral, 1892):*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*City Hall (former Almshouse, 1898):*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*Trade Rows (1833):*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*Ivan Maltsov's Houses (typical workers's houses for 19th-early 20th century):*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

LarisaCh said:


> *Trade Rows (1833):*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

*Presentation of Russian architecture at the World's fair in Paris (1878)*


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Arkhyz Heritage and Nature Preserve (Karachay-Cherkessia) *:* Church of the Holy Trinity (916-925)









Picture Page | Spokladov | Yandex Fotki


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

nvm


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm wondering why you are painting curbs on white. Could you tell me?


----------



## Black Stone (Sep 7, 2009)

lanolama said:


>


is it bear?


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Faith-is-Fate | Yandex Fotki









Picture Page | Stalinets | Yandex Fotki


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

Black Stone said:


> is it bear?


It looks so, but i don't think that's on current times, instead Soviet times.


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Church of the Ascension of Our Lord - 1648-1649 - Veliky Ustyug | Photo №1 | Photo №2


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Spas-Priluki Monastery










*Source and Entire Set*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Crystal Museum is very nice and I love the Church of the Ascension of Our Lord. Regards.*


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Murom









Picture Page | Vladim Gurin | Yandex Fotki

Suzdal









Picture Page | Mikhalych4 | Yandex Fotki


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*Korennaya poustinia, Kursk Region:*


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Nikolai Baranov | SD.IceLord.Net


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

^^

Church of Sts Boris and Gleb in Plotniki - 1536 - Veliky Novgorod









Picture Page | User№101 | Wikimedia Commons









Picture Page | Nikolai Baranov | BaranovNA.narod.ru


----------



## lanolama (Sep 8, 2008)

International Military Music Festival “Spasskaya Tower - 2010”










Zyalt


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Неплохо было бы, если в этом треде будет больше поэтичных фотографий.

Ред.: как в теме про Китай.


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Nikolai Baranov | SD.IceLord.Net


----------



## cjogo (Sep 8, 2010)

"Race for Space" Moscow


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*MY IMPRESSIONS FROM THE ROAD TRIP ACROSS RUSSIA:*

*PART TWO: BLACK SEA COAST:*

*KRASNODAR (founded in 1794):*

Krasnodar is a city in Southern Russia on the Kuban River, located around 80 kilometers (50 mi) north-east of the Black Sea port of Novorossiysk. It is the administrative center of Krasnodar Kray (also known as Kuban). Population: 710.686 (2009).

The city was founded as Yekaterinodar on January 12, 1794 (according to Gregorian calendar) or on January 1, 1794 (according to Julian calendar which was used in Russia Empire at these times). The original name meant "Catherine's Gift" simultaneously in recognition of Catherine the Great's grant of land in the Kuban region to the Black Sea Cossacks (later the Kuban Cossacks) and in recognition of Saint Catherine, the Martyr, who is considered to be the patron of the city. After the October Revolution, Yekaterinodar was renamed Krasnodar (December 7, 1920). There are two potential meanings for the new name of the city: Krasno-, meaning either "beautiful" (an older root) or "red" (especially relevant considering the political atmosphere of the time); and -dar, meaning "gift". Thus, the city's name means either "beautiful gift" or "red gift" (i.e. "gift of the Reds").

The origin of the city starts with a fortress built by the Cossacks in order to defend imperial borders and claim Russian ownership over Circassia, which was contested by Ottoman Turkey. In the first half of the 19th century Yekaterinodar grew into a busy center of the Kuban Cossacks. It was granted town status in 1867. By 1888 about 45.000 people lived in the city and it became a vital trade center of southern Russia. In 1897, an obelisk commemorating 200 year old history of Kuban Cossack Host was built in Yekaterinodar.

During the Russian Civil War the city changed hands several times between the Red Army and Volunteer Army, many Kuban Cossacks were committed anti-Bolsheviks who supported the White Movement.

During the Great Patriotic War (World War II), Krasnodar was occupied by the German Army between August 12, 1942 and February 12, 1943. The city sustained heavy damage in the fighting but was rebuilt and renovated after the war.

In the summer of 1943, the Soviets began trials, including of their own citizens, for collusion with the Nazis and participation in war crimes. The first such trial was held at Krasnodar on July 14–17, 1943. This was the first public trial of the mass murder of Jews during the Holocaust. The Krasnodar tribunal pronounced eight death sentences, which were summarily conducted in the city square in front of a crowd of about thirty thousand people.

*KUBAN COSSACKS OBELISK (opened in 1897, destroyed in 1920, rebuilt in 1999):*

In 1897, an obelisk commemorating 200 year old history of Kuban Cossack Host was built in Yekaterinodar:









*Theatre Square:*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*CINEMA THEATRE "AURORA" AND MONUMENT OF AURORA (1967):*


















*The architecture of the cinema theatre's building was unique for these times:*









*According to the original idea, a statue of young Communist girl should symbolize faith in a brighter future. However, after Soviet collapse, Krasnodar residents began to associate this girl with Aurora (goddess of dawn):*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*ST. GEORGE TEMPLE (1895-1903):*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*ST. CATHERINE CATHEDRAL (1900-1914):*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*Temple of the Nativity (1995):*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*Monument to Catherine the Great (1907, demolished in 1920, restored in 2006):*

Monument to Catherine the Great was opened in the former Yekaterinodar in 1907, to the 100-anniversary of relocation of Black Sea Army's Cossacks to the Kuban. Demolished by the Bolsheviks in 1920, restored in 2006.


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*Monument to enamored dogs (2007):*

This funny monument is illustration to the Vladimir Mayakovskiy's verse "Krasnodar" (1926). Mayakovskiy wrote such words: "This is not a dog backwoods, but the dog capital". Today this is traditional place of meeting of lovers.


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*Memorial arch "Kuban proud of them" (1965):*

At the marble plates of arch is carved list of the names of 289 Heroes of Soviet Union, 44 full Cavaliers of the Order of Glory, 11 Heroes of Russian Federation, Heroes of Socialist Labour and full Cavaliers of the Order of Labour Glory - the natives of Kuban. In 1996, on the initiative of the veterans, arch was reconstructed. Here were added bust of Georgiy Zhukov and sculpture of St. George on the arch.


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*ANAPA (founded in 1781):*

Anapa originally is a seaport for the Natkhuay tribe Adyghe people, and now a town in Krasnodar Kray, Russia, located on the northern coast of the Black Sea near the Sea of Azov. Population: 56.487 (2009). It boasts a number of sanatoria and hotels. Along with Sochi and several other cities along the Russian coast of the Black Sea, it has enjoyed a substantial increase in popularity since the fall of the Soviet Union, which left traditional Soviet resort cities in Crimea and Abkhazia on the other side of a national border. Anapa is served by Anapa Airport (AAQ).

Anapa, like the other Black Sea coast resorts, has a superb sunny summer climate. Anapa shows beautiful (and mostly sandy) beaches. However, Anapa seldom attracts vacation-goers from outside Russia due to its modest infrastructure and its inconvenient accessibility from Western Europe via Moscow or Krasnodar. Anapa remains an attractive and inexpensive option for Russians who prefer traditional Russian resorts to more expensive destinations such as Antalya on Turkey's Mediterranean coast or Sharm el-Sheikh in Egypt, both noted for their popularity among Russians.

The area around Anapa was settled in antiquity. It was at first a major port (Sinda) and then the capital of Sindica. The colony of Gorgippia was built on the site of Sinda in the sixth century BCE by Pontic Greeks, who named it after a king of the Cimmerian Bosporus. In the 2nd and 3rd centuries BC, Gorgippia flourished, as did its guild of shipowners, which controlled maritime trade in the eastern part of the Black Sea. A fine statue of Neokles (a local potentate, son of Herodoros) was unearthed by Russian archaeologists and is now on exhibit at the Russian Museum. Gorgippia was inhabited until the third century CE, when it was overrun by nomadic tribes. These tribes are a Circassian or Adyghe origin, gave Anapa its modern name. Anapa was part of Sarmatians, Ostrogoths, European Huns, Avars, Gokturks, Khazars, Circassians and Golden Horde. Anapa was conquered by the Genoese in 1300 and was renamed as "Mapa". Genoese possession of it was lasted until Ottoman conquest in 1475. Ottomans completed a fortress for defense of it against Russian threat in 1781-1782. The fortress was repeatedly attacked by the Russian Empire and was all but destroyed during its last siege in 1829. The city was passed to Russia after Treaty of Adrianople in 1829. It was included in Black Sea district of Kuban Region and was given city status in 1846. It was occupied by Ottomans between 1853-1856 during Crimean War. It was belonged to Black Sea Governorate in 1896. Elizabeth Pilenko, later named as a saint in the Ukrainian Orthodox Church, was the mayor during the Revolution. It became part of the Kuban-Black Sea Region in 1920. The name of the Region was changed as "Krasnodar Kray" in 1937. It was occupied and totally demolished by Nazi Germany with help Romanian troops between August 30, 1942 and September 22, 1943 during World War II.

*Russian Gates - the gates of the Ottoman fortress (1783):*

Russian Gates are remains of the Ottoman fortress, which was completed in 1783. The gates was named Russian in 1854, to the 25-anniversary of liberation of Anapa from the Ottoman Empire (1828).


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

*Archeological museum "Gorgippia" (1909). Excavated ruins of ancient Gorgippia (4th century BCE - 3rd century CE):*


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## warden987 (Jul 6, 2009)

An embankment in Izhevsk


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

Amazing.
Are there any separated photo threads about Sakhalin, Chukotka or Yakutia? Thanks.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I love it!!! The pics are great as always. Regards.*


----------



## ekat99 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ekaterinburg:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The pic of Ekaterinburg is awesome indeed. Regards.*


----------



## Armidall (Jul 27, 2010)

jungles in Russia:


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

lovely series of shots!


----------



## cobra713 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Rabocheostrovsk, Kem District, Karelia*








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3962390/


----------



## cobra713 (Mar 10, 2010)

*'Kydryavy' volcano, Kuril Islands*








http://www.fishup.ru/albums/p/gid/755381/oid/14744931/lid/50


----------



## cobra713 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Estuary of Lososinka River, Petrozavodsk, Karelia*








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/medejka/view/350565?page=3


----------



## cobra713 (Mar 10, 2010)

Morning at *Kiekuanjarvi*, just one of the 60 thousands lakes of *Karelia*.








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vitazaj/view/214516?page=0


----------



## cobra713 (Mar 10, 2010)

Some river, Karelia








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vitazaj/view/138794?page=0


----------



## cobra713 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Ladoga Lake, Karelia*
The largest lake in Europe








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3956886/


----------



## cobra713 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Bezengi, Kabardino-Balkaria*








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3446565/


----------



## cobra713 (Mar 10, 2010)

*'Millenium of Russia'*, *Novgorod the Great*
One of my all time favorite monuments ever.
Wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millennium_of_Russia








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2388983/


----------



## cobra713 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Altai mountains*








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3518988/


----------



## cobra713 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Itkul Lake, Khakassia*








http://box426.deviantart.com/art/Lake-quot-Itkul-quot-Evening-180237817


----------



## cobra713 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Svetloye Lake, Ergaki Mountain ridge, Eastern Siberia*








http://box426.deviantart.com/art/Lake-quot-Light-quot-178944586?q=gallery:box426/26489346&qo=35


----------



## cobra713 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Altai Mountains*








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3945527/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3992076/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/923363/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1643769/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1814531/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2326011/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2730550/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3900179/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3833369/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3831414/


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*WORLD HERITAGE OF RUSSIA:*

*A UNESCO World Heritage Site* is a place (such as a forest, mountain, lake, desert, monument, building, complex, or city) that is listed by the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization (UNESCO) as of special cultural or physical significance. The list is maintained by the international World Heritage Programme administered by the UNESCO World Heritage Committee, composed of 21 state parties which are elected by their General Assembly for a four-year term.

The program catalogues, names, and conserves sites of outstanding cultural or natural importance to the common heritage of humanity. Under certain conditions, listed sites can obtain funds from the World Heritage Fund. The programme was founded with the Convention Concerning the Protection of World Cultural and Natural Heritage, which was adopted by the General Conference of UNESCO on November 16, 1972. Since then, 186 state parties have ratified the convention.

Each World Heritage Site is the property of the state on whose territory the site is located, but it is considered in the interest of the international community to preserve each site.

In 1954, the government of Egypt decided to build the Aswan Dam (Aswan High Dam), an event that would flood a valley containing treasures of ancient Egypt such as the Abu Simbel temples. UNESCO then launched a worldwide safeguarding campaign. The Abu Simbel and Philae temples were taken apart, moved to a higher location, and put back together piece by piece.

The cost of the project was US$ 80 million, about $ 40 million of which was collected from 50 countries. The project was regarded as a success, and led to other safeguarding campaigns, saving Venice and its lagoon in Italy, the ruins of Mohenjo-daro in Pakistan, and the Borobodur Temple Compounds in Indonesia. UNESCO then initiated, with the International Council on Monuments and Sites, a draft convention to protect the common cultural heritage of humanity.

The United States initiated the idea of combining cultural conservation with nature conservation. A White House conference in 1965 called for a World Heritage Trust' to preserve "the world's superb natural and scenic areas and historic sites for the present and the future of the entire world citizenry." The International Union for Conservation of Nature developed similar proposals in 1968, and they were presented in 1972 to the United Nations conference on Human Environment in Stockholm.

A single text was agreed on by all parties, and the Convention Concerning the Protection of the World Cultural and Natural Heritage was adopted by the General Conference of UNESCO on 16 November 1972.

A country must first take an inventory of its significant cultural and natural properties. This is called the Tentative List, and is important because a country may not nominate properties that have not already been included on the Tentative List. Next, it can select a property from this list to place into a Nomination File. The World Heritage Centre offers advice and help in preparing this file.

At this point, the file is evaluated by the International Council on Monuments and Sites and the World Conservation Union. These bodies then make their recommendations to the World Heritage Committee. The Committee meets once per year to determine whether or not to inscribe each nominated property on the World Heritage List, and sometimes defers the decision to request more information from the country who nominated the site. There are ten selection criteria - a site must meet at least one of them to be included on the list.

As of 2010, 911 sites are listed: 704 cultural, 180 natural, and 27 mixed properties, in 151 States Parties. Italy is home to the greatest number of World Heritage Sites to date with 45 sites inscribed on the list. UNESCO references each World Heritage Site with an identification number; but new inscriptions often include previous sites now listed as part of larger descriptions. As a result, the identification numbers exceed 1200 even though there are fewer on the list.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*List of World Heritage Sites by country:*
1. Italy - 45 sites (including 3 shared);
2. Spain - 42 sites (including 2 shared);
3. China - 40 sites;
4. France - 35 sites (including 2 shared);
5. Germany - 33 sites (including 3 shared);
6. Mexico - 31 sites;
7. India - 28 sites;
7. Great Britain - 28 sites (including 1 shared);
*9. Russia - 24 sites (including 3 shared);*
10. USA - 21 sites (including 1 shared).

Russia (USSR) ratificated Convention only on October 12, 1988.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*THE LIST OF RUSSIAN WORLD HERITAGE SITES:*

*1. (UN #540; 1990) HISTORICAL CENTRE OF SAINT PETERSBURG AND RELATED GROUPS OF MONUMENTS:*

*Brief UNESCO's description: "The 'Venice of the North', with its numerous canals and more than 400 bridges, is the result of a vast urban project begun in 1703 under Peter the Great. Later known as Leningrad (in the former USSR), the city is closely associated with the October Revolution. Its architectural heritage reconciles the very different Baroque and pure neoclassical styles, as can be seen in the Admiralty, the Winter Palace, the Marble Palace and the Hermitage".*

*1.1. HISTORICAL CENTRE OF ST. PETERSBURG:*

*Saint Petersburg* is a city and a federal subject (a federal city) of Russia located on the Neva River at the head of the Gulf of Finland on the Baltic Sea. The city's other names were Petrograd (1914–1924) and Leningrad (1924–1991). It is often called just Petersburg and is informally known as Piter.

Founded by Emperor Peter I of Russia on May 27, 1703, it was the capital of the Russian Empire for more than two hundred years (1713–1728, 1732–1918). Saint Petersburg ceased being the capital in 1918 after the Russian Revolution of 1917. It is Russia's second largest city after Moscow with 5.132 million inhabitants, and sixth in Europe after Moscow (15m), London (12.875m), Paris (9.638m), Istanbul (9.413m), and The Ruhr (7.3m). Saint Petersburg is a major European cultural centre, and an important Russian port on the Baltic Sea.

Saint Petersburg is often described as the most Western city of Russia. Among cities of the world with over one million people, Saint Petersburg is the northernmost. The Historic Centre of Saint Petersburg and Related Groups of Monuments constitute a UNESCO World Heritage Site. Saint Petersburg is also home to The Hermitage, the largest art museum in the entire world. Russia's political and cultural centre for 200 years, the city is sometimes referred to in Russia as the Northern Capital. Over its history it has also been referenced as "the Venice of the north" and the "Northern Palmyra". A large number of foreign consulates, international corporations, banks and other businesses are located in Saint Petersburg.









Gelio


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.1.1. PETER AND PAUL FORTRESS:*

*The Peter and Paul Fortress* is the original citadel of St. Petersburg, Russia, founded by Peter the Great in 1703 and built to Domenico Trezzini's designs from 1706-1740.

The fortress was established by Peter the Great on May 27, 1703 on small Hare Island by the north bank of the Neva River, the last upstream island of the Neva delta. Built at the height of the Northern War in order to protect the projected capital from a feared Swedish counterattack, the fort never fulfilled its martial purpose. The citadel was completed with six bastions in earth and timber within a year, and it was rebuilt in stone from 1706-1740.

From around 1720, the fort served as a base for the city garrison and also as a prison for high ranking or political prisoners. The Trubetskoy bastion, rebuilt in the 1870s, became the main prison block. The first person to escape from the fortress prison (now an important destination for tourists) was the anarchist Prince Peter Kropotkin in 1876. Other people incarcerated in the "Russian Bastille" include Shneur Zalman of Liadi, Tsarevich Alexis, Artemy Volynsky, Tadeusz Kosciuszko, Alexander Radishchev, the Decembrists, Grigory Danilevsky, Fyodor Dostoevsky, Mikhail Bakunin, Nikolay Chernyshevsky and Josip Broz Tito.

The Provisional Government ministers were the last prisoners at the Fortress. In 1924, most of the site was converted to a museum. In 1931, the Gas Dynamics Laboratory was added to the site. The structure suffered heavy damage during the bombardment of the city during WW II by the German army who were laying siege to the city. It has been faithfully restored post-war.

The fortress contains several notable buildings clustered around the Peter and Paul Cathedral (1712-1733), which has a 123.2 m (404 ft) bell-tower (the tallest in the downtown) and a gilded angel-topped cupola.

The cathedral is the burial place of all Russian tsars from Peter I to Alexander III, with the exception of Peter II. The remains of the Imperial martyrs, Nicholas II and his family and entourage, were also interred there, in the side St.Catherine's Chapel, on the 80th anniversary of their deaths, July 17, 1998. Towards the end of 2006, the remains of Dowager Empress Maria Feodorovna were brought from Roskilde Cathedral outside Copenhagen to finally rest next to her husband, Alexander III.

The newer Grand Ducal Mausoleum (built in the Neo-Baroque style under Leon Benois's supervision in 1896-1908) is connected to the cathedral by a corridor. It was constructed in order to remove the remains of some of the non-reigning Romanovs from the cathedral where there was scarcely any room for new burials. The mausoleum was expected to hold up to sixty tombs, but by the time of the Russian Revolution there were only thirteen. The latest burial there was of Nicholas II's first cousin once removed, Grand Duke Vladimir Cyrilovich (1992). The remains of his parents, Grand Duke Cyril Vladimirovich and his wife Viktoria Fyodorovna, were transferred to the mausoleum from Coburg in 1995.

Other structures inside the fortress include the still functioning mint building (constructed to Antonio Porta's designs under Emperor Paul), the Trubetskoy and Alekseyevsky bastions with their grim prison cells, and the city museum. According to a centuries-old tradition, a cannon is fired each noon from the Naryshkin Bastion. Annual celebrations of the city day (May 27) are normally centered on the island where the city was born.

The sandy beaches underneath the fortress walls are among the most popular in St. Petersburg. In summer, the beach is often overcrowded, especially when a major sand festival takes place on the shore.

*Peter and Paul Fortress (1706-1740, Domenico Trezzini):*








Gelio


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.1.2. WINTER PALACE:*

*The Winter Palace* in Saint Petersburg, Russia, was, from 1732 to 1917, the official residence of the Russian Emperors. Situated between the Palace Embankment and the Palace Square, adjacent to the site of Peter the Great's original Winter Palace, the present and fourth Winter Palace was built and altered almost continuously between the late 1730s and 1837, when it was severely damaged by fire and immediately rebuilt. The storming of the palace in 1917 became an iconic symbol of the Russian Revolution.

The palace was constructed on a monumental scale that was intended to reflect the might and power of Imperial Russia. From the palace, the Emperor and autocrat of all the Russias ruled over 22,400,000 square kilometres (8,600,000 sq mi) (almost 1/6 of the Earth's landmass) and 176.4 million subjects. It was designed by many architects, most notably Bartolomeo Rastrelli, in what came to be known as the Elizabethan Baroque style; the green-and-white palace has the shape of an elongated rectangle. The palace has been calculated to contain 1786 doors, 1945 windows, 1500 rooms and 117 staircases. Its principal facade is 250 m long and 100 ft (30 m) high. The rebuilding of 1837 left the exterior unchanged, but large parts of the interior were redesigned in a variety of tastes and styles, leading the palace to be described as a "19th-century palace inspired by a model in Rococo style."

In 1905, the palace was the scene of the Bloody Sunday massacre, but by this time the Imperial Family had chosen to live in the more secure and secluded Alexander Palace at Tsarskoe Selo, and returned to the Winter Palace only for the most formal and rarest state occasions. Following the February Revolution of 1917, the palace was for a short time the seat of the Russian Provisional Government, led by Alexander Kerensky. Later that same year, the palace was stormed by a detachment of Red Army soldiers and sailors—a defining moment in the birth of the Soviet state. On a less glorious note, the month-long looting of the palace's wine cellars during this troubled period led to what has been described as "the greatest hangover in history". Today, the restored palace forms part of the complex of buildings housing the Hermitage Museum.

*Winter Palace (1754-1762, Francesco Bartolomeo Rastrelli):*








MarinaAn


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.1.3. MARBLE PALACE:*

*Marble Palace* is one of the first Neoclassical palaces in Saint Petersburg, Russia. It is situated between the Field of Mars and Palace Quay, slightly to the east from Winter Palace.

The palace was built by Count Grigory Orlov, the favorite of Empress Catherine the Great and the most powerful Russian nobleman of the 1760s. Construction started in 1768 to designs by Antonio Rinaldi, who previously had helped decorate the grand palace at Caserta near Naples. The combination of sumptuous ornamentation with rigorously classicizing monumentality, as practiced by Rinaldi, may be attributed to his earlier work under Luigi Vanvitelli in Italy.

The palace takes its name from its opulent decoration in a wide variety of polychrome marbles. A rough-grained Finnish granite on the ground floor is in subtle contrast to polished pink Karelian marble of the pilasters and white Urals marble of capitals and festoons. Panels of veined bluish gray Urals marble separate the floors, while Tallinn dolomite was employed for ornamental urns. In all, 32 disparate shades of marble were used to decorate the palace.

The plan of the edifice is trapezoidal: each of its four facades, though strictly symmetrical, has a different design. One of the facades conceals a recessed courtyard, where an armored car employed by Lenin during the October Revolution used to be mounted on display between 1937 and 1992. Nowadays, the court is dominated by a sturdy equestrian statue of Alexander III of Russia, the most famous work of sculptor Paolo Troubetzkoy; formerly it graced a square before the Moscow Railway Station.

Fedot Shubin, Mikhail Kozlovsky, Stefano Torelli and other Russian and foreign craftsmen decorated the interior with inlaid coloured marbles, stucco, and statuary until 1785, by which time Count Orlov fell out of favour with the Empress, who had the palace purchased for her own heirs. In 1797–1798 the structure was leased to Stanislaw August Poniatowski, the last king of Poland. Thereafter the palace belonged to Grand Duke Constantine Pavlovich and his heirs from the Konstantinovichi branch of the Romanov family.

In 1843, Grand Duke Constantine Nikolayevich decided to redecorate the edifice, renaming it Constantine Palace and engaging Alexander Brullov as the architect. An adjacent church and other outbuildings were completely rebuilt, while the interior of the palace was refurbished in keeping with the eclectic tastes of its new owner. Only the main staircase and the Marble Hall survived that refacing and still retain the refined stucco work and elaborate marble pattern of Rinaldi's original decor.

During the Soviet era, the palace successively housed the Ministry of Labour (1917–1919), the Academy of Material Culture (1919–1936), and the Lenin Museum (1937–1991). Currently, the palace accommodates permanent exhibitions of the Russian State Museum, notably "Foreign Artists in Russia (18th and 19th centuries)" and the "Peter Ludwig Museum at the Russian Museum", featuring canvases by Andy Warhol and other Pop Art idols.

*Marble Palace (1768-1785, Antonio Rinaldi):*








mskhalaya


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.1.4. ADMIRALTY:*

*Admiralty Board* was a supreme body for the administration of the Imperial Russian Navy in the Russian Empire, established by Peter the Great on December 12, 1718.

The responsibilities of the Admiralty Board had been changing throughout its history. It supervised the construction of military ships, ports, harbors, and canals and administered Admiralty Shipyard. The Admiralty Board was also in charge of naval armaments and equipment, preparation of naval officers etc. The first president of the Admiralty Board was Count Fyodor Apraksin. In 1720, the Admiralty Board published a collection of naval decrees called "A Naval Charter On Everything That Has To Do With Good Management Of A Fleet At Sea", authored by Peter the Great himself among other people. In 1802, the Admiralty Board became a part of the Ministry of the Navy. Along with the Admiralty Board, there was also the Admiralty Department in 1805-1827 with the responsibilities of the Chief Office of the Ministry. In 1827, the Admiralty Board was turned into the Admiralty Council, which would exist until the October Revolution of 1917.

The Admiralty Board used to be headquartered in the Admiralty building in St. Petersburg. The magnificent Empire Style edifice lining the Admiralty Quay was constructed to Andreyan Zakharov's design between 1806 and 1823. Located at the western end of the Nevsky Avenue, with a gilded steeple topped by a golden weather-vane in the shape of a small ship, it is one of the city's most conspicuous landmarks. The spire is the focal point of old St. Petersburg's three main streets - Nevsky Avenue, Gorokhovaya Street, and Voznesensky Avenue - underscoring the importance Peter I placed on Russia's Navy.

Vladimir Nabokov, famed writer and native of St. Petersburg, wrote a short story in May 1933 entitled "The Admiralty Spire."

*Admiralty building (1806-1823, Andreyan Zakharov):*








verona


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.1.5. SAINT ISAAC'S CATHEDRAL:* 

*Saint Isaac's Cathedral* in Saint Petersburg, Russia is the largest Russian Orthodox cathedral in the city and was the tallest Eastern Orthodox church upon its completion (subsequently surpassed only by the Cathedral of Christ the Saviour). It is dedicated to Saint Isaac of Dalmatia, a patron saint of Peter the Great who had been born on the feast day of that saint.

The church on St Isaac's Square was ordered by Emperor Alexander I, to replace an earlier Rinaldiesque structure. A specially appointed commission examined several designs, including that of the French-born architect Auguste de Montferrand (1786–1858), who had studied in the atelier of Napoleon's designer, Charles Percier. Monferrand's design was criticised by some members of the commission for the dry and allegedly boring rhythm of its four identical pedimented octastyle porticos. It was also suggested that despite gigantic dimensions, the edifice would look squat and not very impressive. The emperor, who favoured the ponderous Empire style of architecture, had to step in and solve the dispute in Monferrand's favour.

The cathedral took 40 years to construct, under Montferrand's direction, from 1818 to 1858. Under the Soviet government, the building was abandoned, then turned into a museum of atheism. The dove sculpture was removed, and replaced by a Foucault pendulum.

During World War II, the dome was painted over in gray to avoid attracting attention from enemy aircraft. On its top, in the skylight, a geodesical intersection point was placed, with the objective of aiding in the location of enemy cannon.

With the fall of communism, the museum was removed and regular worship activity has resumed in the cathedral, but only in the left-hand side chapel. The main body of the cathedral is used for services on feast days only.

The severe neoclassical exterior expresses a traditional Russian-Byzantine formula: a Greek-cross groundplan with a large central dome and four subsidiary domes. It is similar to Andrea Palladio's Villa La Rotonda, with a full dome on a high drum substituted for the Villa's low central saucer dome. The design of the cathedral in general and the dome in particular later influenced the design of the United States Capitol in Washington, D.C. and the Cathedral in Helsinki.

The exterior, which barely hints at the riotously rich interior, is faced with gray and pink stone, and features a total of 112 red granite columns with Corinthian capitals, each hewn and erected as a single block: 48 at ground level, 24 on the rotunda of the uppermost dome, 8 on each of four side domes, and 2 framing each of four windows. The rotunda is encircled by a walkway accessible to tourists. 24 statues gaze down from the roof, and another 24 from the top of the rotunda.

The cathedral's bronze doors are covered in reliefs, patterned after the celebrated doors of the Battistero di San Giovanni (Florence) in Florence, designed by Lorenzo Ghiberti. Suspended underneath the peak of the dome is a sculpted dove representing the Holy Spirit. Internal features such as columns, pilasters, floor, and statue of Montferrand are composed of multicolored granites and marbles gathered from all parts of Russia. The iconostasis is framed by eight columns of semiprecious stone: six of malachite and two smaller ones of lazurite. The four pediments are also richly sculpted.

The interior was originally decorated with scores of paintings by Carlo Brullo and other great Russian masters of the day. When these paintings began to deteriorate due to the cold, damp conditions inside the cathedral, Montferrand ordered them to be painstakingly reproduced as mosaics, a technique introduced in Russia by Mikhail Lomonosov. This work was never completed.

*Saint Isaac's Cathedral (1818-1858, Auguste de Montferrand):* 








Чук и Гек


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.1.6. CHURCH OF THE SAVIOR ON BLOOD (1883-1907, Alfred Parland):*

*The Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood* is one of the main sights of St. Petersburg, Russia. It is also variously called the Church on Spilt Blood and the Cathedral of the Resurrection of Christ, its official name.

"The preferred Russian name for this great church is Church of the Savior on Blood, but each English-language tourist publication seems to list it under a different name. The moniker of "Spilled Blood" is most popular in preference to the likes of the Church of the Resurrection, Church of our Savior on the Blood, Cathedral of the Ascension, Resurrection of the Christ, or Assumption, Church of the Redeemer, or any permutation of the above."

This Church was built on the site where Emperor Alexander II was assassinated and was dedicated in his memory. It should not to be confused with the Church on Blood in Honour of All Saints Resplendent in the Russian Land, located in the city of Yekaterinburg where the former Emperor Nicholas II (1868-1918) and several members of his family and household were executed following the Bolshevik Revolution.

Construction began in 1883 under Alexander III, as a memorial to his father, Alexander II. Work progressed slowly and was finally completed during the reign of Nicholas II in 1907. Funding was provided by the Imperial family with the support of many private donors.

The Church is prominently situated along the Griboedov Canal. The embankment at that point runs along either side of a canal. On March 13, 1881, as Emperor Alexander's carriage passed along the embankment, a grenade thrown by an anarchist conspirator exploded. The Emperor, shaken but unhurt, got out of the carriage and started to remonstrate with the presumed culprit. Another conspirator took the chance to explode another bomb, killing himself and mortally wounding the Emperor. The Emperor, bleeding heavily, was taken back to the Winter Palace where he died a few hours later.

A temporary shrine was erected on the site of the attack while the project for a more permanent memorial was undertaken. It was decided that the section of the street where the assassination took place was to be enclosed within the walls of a church. That section of the embankment was therefore extended out into the canal to allow the shrine to fit comfortably within the building and to provide space on the exterior wall for a memorial marking the spot where the assassination took place. Inside, an elaborate shrine was constructed on the exact place of Alexander's death, garnished with topaz, lazurite and other semi-precious stones. Amid such rich decoration, the simple cobblestones on which the Emperor's blood was spilled and which are exposed in the floor of the shrine provide a striking contrast.

Architecturally, the Cathedral differs from St. Petersburg's other structures. The city's architecture is predominantly Baroque and Neoclassical, but the Savior on Blood harks back to medieval Russian architecture in the spirit of romantic nationalism. It intentionally resembles the 17th-century Yaroslavl churches and the celebrated St. Basil's Cathedral in Moscow.

The Church contains over 7500 square metres of mosaics—according to its restorers, more than any other church in the world. This record may be surpassed by the Cathedral Basilica of St. Louis, which houses 7700 square meters of mosaics. The interior was designed by some of the most celebrated Russian artists of the day—including Viktor Vasnetsov, Mikhail Nesterov and Mikhail Vrubel — but the church's chief architect, Alfred Parland, was relatively little-known (and Russian, despite his name). Perhaps not surprisingly, the Church's construction ran well over budget, having been estimated at 3.6 million roubles but ending up costing over 4.6 million. The walls and ceilings inside the Church are completely covered in intricately detailed mosaics — the main pictures being biblical scenes or figures — but with very fine patterned borders setting off each picture.

In the aftermath of the Russian Revolution, the church was ransacked and looted, badly damaging its interior. The Soviet government closed the church in the early 1930s. During the Second World War when many people were starving due to the Siege of Leningrad by hostile Nazi German military forces, the church was used as a temporary storage site for the corpses of those who died both in combat and of starvation and illness. It suffered significant damage. After the war, it was used as a warehouse for vegetables, leading to the sardonic name of Savior on Potatoes.

In July 1970, management of the Church passed to Saint Isaac's Cathedral (then used as a highly profitable museum) and proceeds from the Cathedral were funneled back into restoring the Church. It was reopened in August 1997, after 27 years of restoration, but has not been reconsecrated and does not function as a full-time place of worship; it is a Museum of Mosaic. Even before the Revolution it never functioned as a public place of worship; having been dedicated exclusively to the memory of the assassinated Emperor, the only services served in it were panikhidas (memorial services). The Church is now one of the main tourist attractions in St. Petersburg.

*Church of the Savior on Blood (1883-1907, Alfred Parland):*








Виктор


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.2. HISTORICAL PART OF THE TOWN OF KRONSTADT:*

*Kronstadt*, also spelled Kronshtadt, Cronstadt (German: Krone for Crown and Stadt for City) is a Russian seaport town, located on Kotlin Island, 30 km (19 mi) west of Saint Petersburg near the head of the Gulf of Finland. It is under the administration of the federal city of Saint Petersburg and is also its main port. Population: 42.755 (2010). In March 1921 it was the site of the Kronstadt rebellion.

Traditionally, the seat of the Russian admiralty and the base of the Russian Baltic Fleet were located in Kronstadt guarding the approaches to Saint Petersburg. The historic centre of the city and its fortifications are part of the World Heritage Site Saint Petersburg and Related Groups of Monuments.

Kronstadt was founded by Peter the Great, who took the island of Kotlin from the Swedes in 1703. Pushkin's great-grandfather, Abram Gannibal, oversaw its construction. The first fortifications were inaugurated on 18 May 1704.

These fortifications, known as Kronstadt's Forts, were constructed very quickly. During the winter the Gulf of Finland freezes completely. Workers used thousands of frames made of oak logs filled with stones. These were carried by horses across the frozen sea, and placed in cuttings made in the ice. Thus, several new small islands were created, and forts were erected on them, closing all access to Saint-Petersburg by the sea. Only two narrow navigable channels remained, and the strongest forts guarded them.

Kronstadt was thoroughly refortified in the 19th century. The old three-decker forts, five in number, which formerly constituted the principal defences of the place, and defied the Anglo-French fleets during the Crimean War, became of secondary importance. From the plans of Eduard Totleben a new fort, Constantine, and four batteries were constructed (1856–1871) to defend the principal approach, and seven batteries to cover the shallower northern channel. All these fortifications were low and thickly-armored earthworks, powerfully armed with heavy Krupp guns in turrets. The town itself is surrounded with an enceinte.

In summer 1891, the French fleet was officially — and triumphally — received in Kronstadt. It was a first step towards the coming Franco-Russian Alliance.

During the Petrograd riots of the February revolution, the sailors of Petrograd joined the revolution and killed their officers, and received a reputation as dedicated revolutionaries. During the civil war, the sailors participated on the red side, until 1921, when they rebelled against the Bolshevik rule.

Kronstadt and the supporting forts and minefields were the key to the protection of Petrograd from foreign forces. Despite this, the cruiser Oleg was torpedoed and sunk by a small motor boat after participating in a bombardment of Krasnaya Gorka fort that had revolted against the Bolsheviks. This was followed on 18 August 1919 by a raid of seven Royal Navy Coastal Motor Boats into the harbor of Kronstadt itself damaging the Soviet battleships "Petropavlovsk" and "Andrey Pervozvanny" sinking a submarine supply ship, the "Pamiat Azova".

During World War II, Kronstadt was bombed several times by Nazi Germany's air force, the Luftwaffe. The most notable bombing was Stuka ace Hans-Ulrich Rudel's sinking of the Soviet battleship "Marat".

The town of Kronstadt is built on level ground and is thus exposed to inundations, the most famous being in 1824. On the south side of the town there are three harbors: the large western or merchant harbor, the western flank of which is formed by a great mole joining the fortifications which traverse the breadth of the island on this side; the middle harbor, used chiefly for fitting out and repairing vessels; and the eastern or war harbor for vessels of the Russian navy. The Peter and Catherine canals, communicating with the merchant and middle harbours, traverse the town. Between them stood the old Italian palace of Prince Menshikov, the site of which was later occupied by a pilot school.

The modern town's most striking landmark is the enormous Naval Cathedral, built from 1908 to 1913 and considered to represent a culmination of the Russian Neo-Byzantism. The older St Andrew Cathedral (1817), formerly Kronstadt's pride and beauty, was destroyed on communist orders in 1932. St Ioann of Kronstadt, one of the most venerated Russian saints, served there as a priest from 1855-1908.

Among other public buildings are the naval hospital, the British seamen's hospital (established in 1867), the civic hospital, admiralty (founded 1785), arsenal, dockyards and foundries, school of marine engineering, and the English church. The port is ice-bound for 140–160 days in the year, from the beginning of December to April. A very large proportion of the inhabitants are sailors.

*NAVAL CATHEDRAL:*

*The Naval cathedral of Saint Nicholas in Kronstadt* is a Russian Orthodox cathedral built in 1903–1913 as the main temple of the Baltic Fleet and dedicated to all fallen seamen. The cathedral was closed in 1929, and was converted to a cinema, a House of Officers (1939) and a museum of the Navy (1980). The Russian Orthodox Church reinstalled the cross on the main dome in 2002 and served the first Divine Liturgy in the cathedral in 2005, but since then (as of September 2008) it is opened only on special occasions.

*Naval Cathedral (1903-1913, Vasily Kosyakov and Georgy Kosyakov):*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.3. FORTRESS OF KRONSTADT - Forts of the Island Kotlin (Fort Den, Fort Shanz, Fort Catherine, For Rift, Fort Constantin and Tolbukhin Signal Tower on Tolbukhin Island); Forts of the Gulf of Finland (Obrutchev Fort, Totleben Fort, North Forts Nos. 1-7, Paul Fort, Kronshlot Fort, Alexander Fort, Peter Fort and South Forts Nos. 1-3); Forts of the Coast of the Gulf of Finland (Fort Lissy Noss, Fort Inno, Grey Horse Fort and Krasnaya Gorka Fort) and Civil Engineering (Barrier of Cribwork, Barrier of Pile and Barrier of Stone):*

*The Kronstadt Sea Fortress* used to be considered the most fortified port in the world. Kronstadt still retains some of the "forts", small fortified artificial islands. Formerly, there were 42 such forts, situated in line between the southern and northern shores of the Gulf of Finland. Some fortifications were located inside the city itself and one was on the western shore of the Kronslot Island (on the other side of the main navigational channel).

Nowadays, the construction of the Saint Petersburg Dam has led to some of the forts being demolished. The dam also permitted Kronstadt and some of the forts to be reached without using a boat. Among the most important surviving forts are the Fort Konstantin, the biggest in the Gulf of Finland; the Fort Rif on the western shore of the island; and the particularly well-preserved Alexander Fort. The largest and the newest of the forts, constructed at the beginning of the 20th century, is Fort Totleben, named after Eduard Totleben.

*Peter and Alexander Forts:*








valdep


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.4. HISTORICAL CENTRE OF THE TOWN OF PETROKREPOST (SCHLISSELBURG):*

*Shlisselburg* is a town in Leningrad Oblast, Russia, situated at the head of the Neva River on Lake Ladoga, 35 kilometers (22 mi) east of St. Petersburg. From 1944 to 1992, it was known as Petrokrepost. Population: 12.923 (2010). The fortress and the city center are UNESCO World Heritage Sites.

The town on the mainland opposite the island fortress was founded in 1702 by Peter the Great. It does not retain many historical buildings, apart from a handful of 18th-century churches. Perhaps the most remarkable landmark is the Old Ladoga Canal, started at the behest of Peter I in 1719 and completed under the guidance of Fieldmarshal Munnich twelve years later. The canal stretches for 104 versts; its granite sluices date from 1836.

During World War II, the town (not the fortress) was seized by Nazi Germany. The recapture of Shlisselburg in 1943 by Soviet forces reopened access to besieged Leningrad. Between 1944 and 1992, the town's name was Russified as Petrokrepost (literally: "Fortress of Peter"). Shlisselburg regained its former name after the fall of the Soviet Union.

*Nicholas Church (1770-1853), Annunciation Cathedral (1764-1818) and Kazan Chapel (1864, G. Yershov):*








Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.5. FORTRESS "ORESHEK" ON THE ISLAND OREKHOVY AT THE SOURCE OF THE NEVE:*

Built originally as a wooden *fortress named Oreshek* (also Orekhov) ("Nutlet") by Grand Prince Yury of Moscow (in his capacity as Prince of Novgorod) on behalf of the Novgorod Republic in 1323, it guarded the northern approaches to Novgorod and access to the Baltic Sea. The fortress is situated on Orekhovets Island, whose name, refers to nuts in Swedish and (Pahkinasaari, "Nut Island") in Finnish and Russian.

After a series of conflicts, a peace treaty, was signed at Oreshek on August 12, 1323 between Sweden and Grand Prince Yury and the Novgorod Republic which was the first agreement on the border between Eastern and Western Christianity, running through present-day Finland. A modern stone monument to the north of the Church of St. John in the fortress commemorates the treaty.

Twenty-five years later, King Magnus Eriksson attacked and briefly took the fortress during his crusade in the region (1348–1352). It was largely ruined by the time the Novgorodians retook the fortress in 1351. The fortress was rebuilt in stone in 1352 by Archbishop Vasilii Kalika of Novgorod (1330–1352), who, according to the Novgorod First Chronicle, was sent by the Novgorodians after several Russian and Lithuanian princes ignored the city's pleas to help them rebuild and defend the fort. The remnants of the walls of 1352 were excavated in 1969 and can be seen just north of the Church of St. John in the center of the present fortress.

The fort was captured by Sweden in 1611 during the Ingrian War. As part of the Swedish Empire, the fortress was known as Noteborg ("Nut-fortress") in Swedish or Pahkinalinna in Finnish, and became the center of the north-Ingrian Noteborg county (slottslan).

In 1702, during the Great Northern War, the fortress was taken by Russians under Peter the Great in an amphibious assault: 250 Swedish soldiers defended the fort for 10 days before they surrendered. The Russian losses were 6000 men against 110 Swedish losses. It was then given its current name, Shlisselburg, a transcription of Schlusselburg. The name, meaning "Key-fortress" in German, refers to Peter's perception of the fortress as the "key to Ingria".

During the times of Imperial Russia, the fortress was used as a notorious political prison; among its famous prisoners were Wilhelm Kuchelbecker, Mikhail Bakunin and, for 38 years, Walerian Lukasinski. Ivan VI of Russia was murdered in the fortress in 1764, and Lenin's brother, Aleksandr Ulyanov, was hanged there too.

Out of ten towers, the fortress retains only six (five Russian and one Swedish). The remains of a church inside the fortress were transformed into a memorial to the fortress's defenders. The fortress has been the site of an annual rock concert since 2003. There is also a museum of political prisoners of the Russian Empire, and a small collection of World War II artillery.









Сергей Кропп


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.6. PALACE AND PARK ENSEMBLES OF THE TOWN OF PUSHKIN AND ITS HISTORICAL CENTRE:*

*Pushkin* is a town under jurisdiction of St. Petersburg, Russia, that is located 24 kilometers (15 mi) south from the center of St. Petersburg. Population: 99.380 (2010).

The town was founded in the 18th century as the summer residence of the Russian tsars under the name "Tsarskoye Selo" (Royal Village). In 1710, Peter the Great decided to hand over the part of the Menshikov's ownership Sarskaja Myza to Ekaterina Alexeevna. In 1724, Sarskaja Myza officially became the Tsar's village Sarskoye Selo. In 1780, Sarskoye Selo became Tsarskoye Selo. The village of Tsarskoye Selo and the town of Sofia were integrated in 1808.

Nicholas II of Russia and his family lived in the Alexander Palace until they were moved to Tobolsk on July 31, 1917.

After the October Revolution the Catherine Palace became a museum, while some other mansions of the nobility were converted into educational and sanitary institutions. On that account, the town was renamed "Detskoye Selo" (Children's Village) in 1918. In 1937, the name was changed to "Pushkin", to commemorate the centenary of the death of the great Russian poet Alexander Pushkin who had studied in the Imperial Lyceum there.

Apart from the imperial residence, the town of Pushkin includes several other historic districts, notably Sophia, which was founded by Catherine the Great as an uezd town but lost its town status in 1808. The main monument in this part of the town is the Sophia Cathedral (1782-1788).

Another part of the town is occupied by the half-ruined Fyodorovsky Townlet, built in the Russian Revival style to mark the tercentenary of the House of Romanov in 1913. The highlight of the townlet is the charming white-washed Royal Cathedral, dedicated to the Theotokos of St. Theodore and intended to serve as a domestic church of the reigning family.

In the garden close to the Tsarskoe Selo Lyceum stands the Church of the Sign, the oldest in the town, built in 1734-1736 to a discreet Baroque design by Mikhail Zemtsov. The church was decorated in 1747 and slightly remodelled in 1865. The Soviets all but destroyed it; but the building was restored in 1961 and reverted to the Russian Orthodox Church in 1991.

The Egyptian Gate leading to the town from Saint Petersburg was designed by Adam Menelaws, a Scottish architect. This structure, erected in 1827-1832 and intricately covered with hieroglyphics, bears testimony to the Egyptomania of the 1820s, triggered by Champollion's Precis du systeme hieroglyphique (1824).

*1.6.1. TSARSKOYE SELO LYCEUM:*

*The Imperial Lyceum in Tsarskoe Selo* near Saint Petersburg also known historically as the Imperial Alexander Lyceum after its founder the Emperor Alexander I with the object of educating youths of the best families, who should afterwards occupy important posts in the Imperial service.

Its regulations were published on 11 January 1811, although they had received the Imperial sanction on 12 August 1810, when the four-storied "new" wing of the Great Palace was appointed for its accommodation, with special premises for a hospital, a kitchen and other domestic requirements, as well as a residence for the administrative staff. Furniture and utensils were given with the neoclassical building designed by Vasily Stasov and situated next to the Catherine Palace.

The Tsarskoe Selo Lyceum was opened on October 19, 1811. The first graduates were all brilliant and included Alexander Pushkin and Alexander Gorchakov. The opening date was celebrated each year with carousals and revels, and Pushkin composed new verses for each of those occasions. In January 1844 the Lyceum was moved to St Petersburg.

During the 33 years of the Tsarskoe Selo Lyceum's existence, there were 286 graduates. The most famous of these, in addition to the above two, were Anton Delvig, Wilhelm Kuchelbecker, Nicholas de Giers, Dmitriy Tolstoy, Jacob Grot, Nikolay Danilevsky, Aleksey Lobanov-Rostovsky, Fyodor Shcherbatskoy, and Mikhail Saltykov-Shchedrin.

*Tsarskoe Selo Lyceum (1811):*








Albino4ka


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.6.2. CATHERINE PALACE:*

*The Catherine Palace* was the Rococo summer residence of the Russian Emperors, located in the town of Tsarskoye Selo (Pushkin), 25 km south-east of St. Petersburg, Russia.

The residence originated in 1717, when Catherine I of Russia engaged the German architect Johann-Friedrich Braunstein to construct a summer palace for her pleasure. In 1733, Empress Anna commissioned Mikhail Zemtsov and Andrei Kvasov to expand the Catherine Palace. Empress Elizabeth, however, found her mother's residence outdated and incommodious and in May 1752 asked her court architect Bartolomeo Rastrelli to demolish the old structure and replace it with a much grander edifice in a flamboyant Rococo style. Construction lasted for four years and on 30 July 1756 the architect presented the brand-new 325-meter-long palace to the Empress, her dazed courtiers and stupefied foreign ambassadors.

Although the palace is popularly associated with Catherine the Great, she actually regarded its "whipped cream" architecture as old-fashioned. When she ascended the throne, a number of statues in the park were being covered with gold, in accordance with the last wish of Empress Elizabeth, yet the new monarch had all the works suspended upon being informed about the expense. In her memoirs she censured the reckless extravagance of her predecessor.

Upon Catherine's death in 1796, the palace was abandoned in favour of the Pavlovsk Palace. Subsequent monarchs preferred to reside in the nearby Alexander Palace and, with only two exceptions, refrained from making new additions to the Catherine Palace, regarding it as a splendid monument to Elizabeth's wealth and Catherine II's glory. In 1817, Alexander I engaged Vasily Stasov to refurbish some interiors of his grandmother's residence in the Empire style. Twenty years later, the magnificent Stasov Staircase was constructed to replace the old circular staircase leading to the Palace Chapel. Unfortunately, most of Stasov's interiors - specifically those dating from the reign of Nicholas I - have not been restored after the destruction caused by the Germans during World War Two.

When the German forces retreated after the siege of Leningrad, they had the residence intentionally destroyed, leaving only the hollow shell of the palace behind. Prior to the World War Two, the Russian archivists managed to document a fair amount of the contents, which proved of great importance in reconstructing the palace. Although the largest part of the reconstruction was completed in time for the Tercentenary of St Petersburg in 2003, much work is still required to restore the palace to its former glory. In order to attract funds, the administration of the palace has leased the Grand Hall to such high-profile events as Elton John's concert for the elite audience in 2001 and the 2005 exclusive party which featured the likes of Bill Clinton, Tina Turner, Whitney Houston, Naomi Campbell, and Sting.

*Catherine Palace (1752-1756, Francesco Bartolomeo Rastrelli):*








WinnyPooh


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.6.3. ALEXANDER PALACE:*

*The Alexander Palace* is former royal residence in Tsarskoye Selo, near St. Petersburg. It is primarily known as the favoured residence of the last Russian Emperor, Nicholas II, and his family. It is situated in the Alexander Park, not far from the larger Catherine Palace.

The Alexander Palace was constructed in the Imperial retreat of Tsarskoe Selo. It was commissioned by Catherine the Great for her favorite grandson and future emperor Alexander I of Russia on the occasion of his marriage to Grand Duchess Elizaveeta Alexeevna, born Princess Louise Mary August of Baden. The graceful Neoclassical edifice was planned by Giacomo Quarenghi and built between 1792-1796. It was agreed that the architect had excelled himself in creating a masterpiece. Alexander used the palace as a summer residence through the remainder of his grandmother's and his father, Paul's, reign. When he became emperor, however, he chose to reside in the nearby Catherine Palace.

Alexander I gave the palace to his brother, the future Nicholas I for summer usage. From that time on, it was the summer residence of the heir to the throne. Nicholas I and his family lived in the palace from the early spring till the end of May and after a short period at Krasnoye Selo during manoeuvres returned to the palace to spend their time there until the late autumn. In 1842, the Imperial couple celebrated their silver wedding anniversary with a series of galas including a medieval jousting tournament. Two years later, the family mourned the death of Nicholas's daughter Grand Duchess Alexandra (1825–1844) who was born at the palace and lived the last few months of her life there. On October 19, 1860, the Empress Alexandra Feodorovna also died at the palace. Later Alexander III had his apartments in the right hand wing of the palace.

The palace is most famous though for the role it played in the reign of the last Emperor, Nicholas II. He and his wife Alexandra always loved the palace and decided to make it their permanent residence after the Bloody Sunday which made the Winter Palace dangerous for them. To the horror of the court, Alexandra, and her architect Meltzer, chose a then-modern style of decoration, Jugendstil or Art Nouveau, considered by the aristocracy to be "middle class" and less than "Imperial". During the reign of Nicholas II, the palace was wired for electricity and equipped with a telephone system. In 1899 a hydraulic lift was installed connecting the Empress' suite with the children's rooms on the second floor. Furthermore with the advent of motion pictures, a screening booth was built in the Semicircular Hall to show films.

Nicholas II abdicated the throne of Russia on March 2, 1917. Thirteen days later he returned to the Alexander Palace not as Emperor of Russia, but as Colonel Romanov. The Imperial Family were now held under house arrest and confined to a few rooms of the palace and watched over by a guard with fixed bayonets. The regime of their captivity, worked out by Kerensky himself, envisaged strict limitations in the life of the Imperial Family - an isolation from the outer world, a guard during their promenades in the park, prohibition of any contacts and correspondence apart from approved letters.

On the direct order of Alexander Kerensky, the Imperial Family were moved on the morning of August 1, 1917 by train to Tobolsk in Siberia. From that time and until the beginning of the Second World War, the palace was a museum. At the beginning of World War II the most valuable furnishing were evacuated to the interior of the country. The remaining parts of the collection, were hidden in the basement during the Nazi German occupation. During the war years, the palace was used as headquarters for the German military command. The area in front of the palace was turned into a cemetery for SS soldiers. Artistically and historically unique collections were partially destroyed. As the Nazi German forces were leaving Russia, many of the suburban palaces were set ablaze. The Alexander Palace was spared. The palace was used as a depot for artworks coming back into the area. It was later decided not to turn it back into a museum and it was given to the Soviet Navy. It also functioned as an orphanage, although the children housed there managed to destroy parts of the second floor where the rooms of the Tsar's five children were located.

*Alexander Palace (1792-1796, Giacomo Quarenghi):*








Shelomova


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.7. PALACES AND PARKS OF THE TOWN OF PAVLOVSK AND ITS HISTORICAL CENTRE:*

*Pavlovsk* is a town situated in Russia, 30 kilometres (19 mi) from and under the jurisdiction of Saint Petersburg, just to the south of Tsarskoye Selo. Population: 14.960 (2002 census).

The town developed around the Pavlovsk Palace, one of the most splendid residences of the Russian imperial family. It is part of the World Heritage Site Saint Petersburg and Related Groups of Monuments.

The town's history started in 1777 when Catherine II granted some 362 desyatinas (977 acres; 395 ha) of land along the Slavyanka River to her son Paul upon the birth of his first child. The name Pavlovsk derives from Paul's name in Russian, Pavel.

In 1780, the fashionable Scottish architect Charles Cameron was made responsible for construction activities in Pavlovsk. His Neoclassical design for the Grand Palace was approved by Paul two years later. Around the palace a huge English park was laid out, with numerous temples, colonnades, bridges, and statues.

When Paul ascended the throne as Paul I in 1796, the settlement near the palace was large enough to be incorporated as a city. After Paul's death the palace was proclaimed a residence of his widow, Maria Feodorovna. Then it passed to the Konstantinovichi branch of the Romanov dynasty.

Prior to the revolution, Pavlovsk was a favourite summer retreat for well-to-do inhabitants of the Russian capital. The life of Pavlovsk's dachniki was described by Dostoyevsky in his novel "The Idiot".

To facilitate transportation, the first railway in Russia was opened between St Petersburg and Pavlovsk on October 10, 1837. The railway station was used as a sort of concert hall, with Johann Strauss II, Franz Liszt, and Robert Schumann among many celebrities that performed there. The impressive 'Vauxhall Pavilion' is also used to attract customers to the railway line. Strauss' finer pieces resulted around the time he held his concerts there. The pavilion's fame eventually caused the word "Vokzal" to enter the Russian language with the meaning "substantial railway station building".

The Pavlovsk palace is probably the best preserved of Russian imperial residences outside the capital. The sumptuous neoclassical and Empire style interior of the palace was faithfully restored after the great fire in 1803. The damage sustained by the palace during the German occupation in 1941–1943, though considerable, was not so devastating as in the case of Peterhof Palace and Tsarskoye Selo.

*Pavlovsk Palace (1782-1787, Charles Cameron):*








Aziza01


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.8. PULKOVSKAYA OBSERVATORY:*

*The Pulkovo Astronomical Observatory*, the principal astronomical observatory of the Russian Academy of Sciences, located 19 km south of Saint Petersburg on Pulkovo Heights (75 m above sea level). It is part of the UNESCO World Heritage Site Historic Centre of Saint Petersburg and Related Groups of Monuments.

The observatory was opened in 1839. Originally, it was a brainchild of the German/Russian astronomer Friedrich Georg Wilhelm von Struve, who would become its first director (in 1861, his son Otto Wilhelm von Struve succeeded him). The architect was Alexander Bryullov. The observatory was equipped with the state-of-the-art devices, one of them being the a 38-cm (15 in.) aperture refractor, one of the large refractors in the world at that time (see Great Refractor). In 1885, the observatory was equipped with 30-inch (76 cm) refractor, which was one of the biggest refractors in the world, until the 36" (91 cm) telescope at Lick a few years later, both of which were built by Alvan Clark & Sons. The principal line of work of the observatory consisted of determination of coordinates of stars and astronomical constants, such as precessions, nutations, aberrations and refractions, and also discovering and measuring double stars. Observatory’s activities have also been connected to the geographical study of the territory of Russia and development of navigation. The star catalogues, containing the most precise positions of 374, and then 558 stars, were made for the years 1845, 1865, 1885, 1905 and 1930.

By the 50th anniversary of the Observatory, they had built an astrophysical laboratory with a mechanical workshop and installed the Europe’s largest refractor, a 76-cm refractor (30 inch). Astrophysical research really gained momentum with the appointment of Feodor Bredikhin as a director of the Observatory in 1890 and transfer of Aristarkh Belopolsky from the Moscow Observatory, an expert in stellar spectroscopy and solar research. In 1923, they installed a big Littrow spectrograph, and in 1940 – a horizontal solar telescope, manufactured at a Leningrad factory. After having received an astrograph in 1894, the observatory began its work on astrophotography. In 1927, the Observatory received a zone astrograph and with its help the Russian astronomers catalogued the stars of the near-polar areas of the sky. Regular observation of movements of celestial poles began with the construction of the zenith telescope in 1904. In 1920, the Observatory started transmitting the exact time by radio signals. The observatory participated in the basic geodesic work, namely in measuring degrees of the arc of the meridian from the Danube to the Arctic Ocean (until 1851), and in triangulation of Spitsbergen in 1899–1901. Military geodesists and hydrographers used to work at the Observatory as interns. The Pulkovo Meridian, which passes through the center of the main building of the Observatory and is located at 30°19,6‘ east of Greenwich, was the point of departure for all former geographical maps of Russia.

In order to observe the southern stars that could not be seen on the observatory’s latitude, the scientists organized 2 affiliates. One of them was an astrophysical station in the Crimean town of Simeiz (Simeiz Observatory), which had been organized on the basis of a private observatory presented to the Pulkovo Observatory by an astronomy lover Nikolay Maltsev in 1908. The other affiliate of the Pulkovo Observatory was an astrometric station in Nikolaev – a former observatory of the Department of the Navy (today’s Nikolaev Astronomical Observatory).

The observatory staff was very badly affected by the Great Purge and many Pulkovo astronomers, including the director Boris Gerasimovich, were arrested and executed in the late 1930s.

During the siege of Leningrad (1941–1944), the Observatory became the target of fierce German air raids and artillery bombardment. All of the buildings were completely destroyed. Under dramatic circumstances, the main instruments were saved and stored safely in Leningrad, including the lens of destroyed 30-inch refractor, as well as a significant part of the unique library with scripts and important works from the 15th to 19th century. On February 5, 1997, nearly 1500 of the 3852 books were destroyed by malicious arson and the rest of the library items were damaged by flames, smoke or water damage.

Even before the end of the war, the Soviet government made a decision to restore the Observatory. In 1946, they began the construction after having cleared the territory. In May 1954, the Observatory was re-opened, which had not only been restored but considerably expanded in terms of instruments, employees and research subjects. They created new departments, such as the Department of Radio Astronomy and Department of Instrument Making (with its own optical and mechanical workshop). The surviving old instruments were repaired, modernized and put into service once again. They also installed new instruments, such as the 65-cm (26-inch) refractor, horizontal meridian device, a photographic polar telescope, a big zenith telescope, stellar interferometer, 2 solar telescopes, coronagraph, a big radio telescope and all kinds of labware. The Simeiz station became a part of the new Crimean Astrophysical Observatory of the Soviet Academy of Sciences in 1945. They also built the Kislovodsk Mountain Astronomical Station and a laboratory in Blagoveshchensk. The Observatory organized many expeditions for determining differences of longitudes, observing passages of Venus and solar eclipses, studying astroclimate. In 1962, the Observatory sent an expedition to Chile to observe stars in the southern skies. The 65 cm Zeiss telescope was originally intended as a gift from then Chancellor of Germany Adolf Hitler to the Italian Benito Mussolini, but it was not delivered and instead taken by the Soviet Union.

*Pulkovskaya Observatory (1834-1839, Alexander Bryullov):*








alelad1985


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.9. PALACE AND PARK ENSEMBLE OF THE VILLAGE OF ROPSHA:*

*Ropsha* is a settlement in Leningrad Oblast, Russia, situated about 20 km south of Peterhof and 49 km south-west of central Saint Petersburg, at an elevation of 80 metres to 130 metres above sea level.

The settlement was first mentioned in the documents of the Novgorod Republic in the 15th century, when its name was spelled as "Khrapsha". It passed to Sweden following the Treaty of Stolbovo but was recaptured by Peter the Great during the Great Northern War. Upon hearing about the curative properties of Ropsha's mineral springs, the Emperor planned to make it his summer retreat; a timber palace and small church were built there. Subsequently, when he discovered a more favourable location of Strelna and contrived a system of pipes to bring water from the Ropsha heights to the fountain cascades projected in Peterhof, he abandoned his previous plans for Ropsha and made a present of it to his senior associate, Prince Fyodor Romodanovsky, or the "Caesar-Pope" as he was wont to style him.

Prince Romodanovsky was an old man of harsh disposition, who kept tame bears in his palace to scare infrequent visitors. Being in charge of Peter's secret police, he would bring political prisoners to a torture chamber arranged in Ropsha Palace and their screams would spook the neighbourhood. Despite macabre stories of his cruelty and misdeeds, a neighbour, Chancellor Golovkin, found it prudent to arrange the marriage of his son to Romodanovsky's daughter. After the 1722 wedding, Ropsha Palace was overhauled and expanded under the supervision of Golovkin's friend, Ivan Yeropkin.

In connection with the Lopukhina Conspiracy, the Golovkins fell into disgrace and their possessions were seized by Empress Elizabeth, who asked a court architect, Bartolomeo Rastrelli, to prepare plans for a new palace at Ropsha. As Rastrelli was busy with other projects, his designs for Ropsha were never executed. Towards the end of her reign, Empress granted the estate to her nephew and heir, the future Peter III of Russia. It was there that he was brought under guard after the coup d'etat of 1762, and it was there that Peter III was allegedly murdered under shady circumstances.

Later the same year, Catherine the Great resolved that "Ropsha is not to be mentioned again" and presented the ill-famed place to her lover, Count Orlov. The reputation of the manor was too sinister for any improvement on the grounds to be effected and Orlov soon ceded the palace to Admiral Ivan Chernyshev, who sold it for 12.000 roubles to Ivan Lazarev, an Armenian jeweller. It is widely believed that Lazarev was just a figurehead who acted at the behest of Catherine's son Paul. The latter, unable to overtly acquire the grounds for fear of his mother's ire, was still drawn to the place where his official father had been murdered.

It was only after Catherine's death that Emperor Paul took over Ropsha from Lazarev. During the Paul's reign, the Ropsha palace was rebuilt in a Neoclassical style to a design by Georg von Veldten. A large paper factory was built nearby and the English gardener Thomas Gray laid out an English park with a mosaic of ponds full of fish. Paul apparently planned to rename Ropsha, in commemoration of the dramatic events of 1762, but was assassinated himself before this came to pass.

Although the ponds of Ropsha remained an imperial fishing ground under his sons, they rarely visited the place. It was more popular with noble anglers who even named a special breed of scaly carp after Ropsha. When Alexandre Dumas, pere visited the estate in 1858, the palace belonged to Empress Alexandra Feodorovna. In the ensuing decades, it was seldom inhabited, though Grand Duchess Xenia, the last Emperor's sister, chose to spend her wedding night there.

Nicholas II turned Ropsha Palace and parks into his favorite hunting and fishing retreat. The Emperor was seen here surrounded by aristocratic milieu coming from all over Europe for hunting, fishing, and dining in Russian style. Ropsha also had a military garrison. Imperial cavalry division was stationed here until 1918. During the Russian Civil War Ropsha saw some heavy fighting, as General Yudenich wrested it from the Bolsheviks on two occasions.

From September 1941 to January 1944, during the Siege of Leningrad, Ropsha was occupied by the troops of the Nazi Germany. During World War II, from 1941 to 1944, Ropsha was mentioned in the Nazi military reports to Adolf Hitler's office as an important commanding hill with a strategic artillery post having unobstructed direct view on central St. Petersburg. From the artillery positions in Ropsha the Nazi Germans continued artillery bombardments of St. Petersburg and its southern suburbs for two years. During that time, the Nazi Germans robbed and vandalized the imperial estate; a special unit looted the palace and moved its valuable art collection to the Nazi Germany. Then the palace was destroyed by the Nazis using explosive devices.

On January 19, 1944, Ropsha was liberated for the Nazi German occupation as part of the Leningrad–Novgorod Offensive ending the siege. However, the palace remained in ruins and was in disrepair due to the magnitude of German damage in World War II.

Inscribed with other imperial estates into the World Heritage List, the edifice may still be viewed in its half-ruined state. Re-building the Ropsha Palace and park to its original grandeur remains a difficult task due to severe damages and losses that require a costly reconstruction, and also because of risks related to remaining land-mines and other explosives left after the Nazi siege of Leningrad.

A project to re-build the imperial park has been developed by a group of European companies. According to the plan, in 2009 the re-constructed Ropsha Palace will be opened as a 5-star hotel. 50 private villas are being built in the park. International congress-center is also developed on the site. Adjacent area is planned for entertainment center with a casino, a supermarket, and seven restaurants.

*Ropsha Palace (mid-18th century) around 1980:*








Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.10. PALACE AND PARK ENSEMBLE OF THE VILLAGE OF GOSTILITSY:*

*Gostilitsy* is a settlement in Leningrad Oblast, Russia, situated about 25 km south of Peterhof and 56 km south-west of central Saint Petersburg, at an elevation of 80 metres to 130 metres above sea level.

*Trinity Church (1764):*








mariko1605


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.11. PALACE AND PARK ENSEMBLE OF THE VILLAGE OF TAYTSY:*

*Taytsy* is a settlement in Leningrad Oblast, Russia, situated about 10 km north of Gatchina and 32 km of central Saint Petersburg.

*Demidov Palace (1774-1778, Ivan Starov):*








Василий Лебедев


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.12. PALACE AND PARK ENSEMBLE OF THE TOWN OF GATCHINA AND ITS HISTORICAL CENTRE:*

*Gatchina* is a city in Leningrad Oblast, Russia, located 45 km south of St. Petersburg by the road leading to Pskov. Population: 90.268 (2002 Census). It is part of the World Heritage Site Saint Petersburg and Related Groups of Monuments.

Khotchino (old name of Gatchina) was first documented in 1499, a village in possession of Novgorod the Great, Russia. In the 17th century, in a series of wars, it passed to Livonia, then to Sweden, and was returned to Russia during the Northern War. At that time, Gatchina was a southern vicinity of the new Russian capital, St. Petersburg. In 1708 Gatchina was given by Peter the Great to his sister Natalia Alekseevna, and after her death, Peter founded an Imperial Hospital and Apothecary here. In 1765, Catherine the Great bought Gatchina with suburban 20 villages, then she granted it to her favourite General Count Orlov. Between 1766 and 1788 Count Orlov built a sombre castle with 600 rooms and laid out an extensive English landscape park over 7 square kilometres, with adjacent zoo and a horse farm. A triumphal arch was erected to a design by the architect of Gatchina, Antonio Rinaldi (1771, built 1777-82), forming a monumental entrance, the gift of Catherine The Great to Count Orlov for his efforts during a recent outbreak of plague at Moscow.

Gatchina Palace as built in 1766-1781 by Antonio Rinaldi project for Count Grigory Grigoryevich Orlov who was a favourite of Ekaterina II. The Gatchina Palace is located on the hill above Lake Serebryannoe. It combine themes of a medieval castle and a country residence. Palace interiors are exemplary of Russian classicism at the turn of XVIII—XIX centuries. The Gatchina Palace was one of the favourite residences for royal family.

Catherine the Great took such a great liking of the Gatchina Palace and park, that at Orlov's death in 1783, she bought it from his heirs and presented it to her son, the future Emperor Paul I.

Paul I was the owner of Gatchina for eighteen years. He invested much resource and used his experience from his travels around Europe to make Gatchina an exemplary palace and town . During the 1790s, Paul expanded and rebuilt much of the palace, and renovated interiors in the sumptuous Neoclassical style (illustration, left). Paul I graced the park with numerous additions, bridges, gates, and pavilions, such as "The Isle of Love" , "The Private garden", "The Holland garden" and "The Labyrinth" among many other additions. In 1796, after the death of his mother, Catherine the Great, Paul became Emperor Paul I of Russia, and granted Gatchina the status of Imperial City ( official residence of the Russian Emperors.)

A remarkable monument of Paul's reign is the Priory Palace on the shore of the Black Lake. Constructed for the Russian Grand Priory of the Order of St John, it was presented to the Order by a decree of Paul I of Russia dated August 23, 1799.

After Paul's death the grand palace and park were owned by his widow, Maria Feodorovna, from 1801 to 1828. Then Emperor Nicholas I was the owner from 1828 to 1855. He made the most significant expansion of the palaces and parks, adding the Arcenal Halls to the main palace. The Arsenal Halls served as the summer residence of Emperor Nicholas I and his court. In 1851, Emperor Nicholas I opened the monument to his father, Paul I, in front of the Gatchina Palace. In 1854 the railroad between St. Petersburg and Gatchina was opened. At that time the city of Gatchina's territory was expanded by incorporation of several villages and vicinity.

Alexander II of Russia used Gatchina Palace as his second residence. He built a hunting village and other additions for his Imperial Hunting Crew, and turned the area south of Gatchina into a retreat where the Emperor and his guests could indulge in living in the unspoiled wilderness and of northwestern Russia. Alexander II also made updates and renovations in the main Gatchina Palace.

Alexander III of Russia made Gatchina his primary residence, after experiencing the shock and stress of his father's assassination. The palace became known as "The Citadel of Autocracy" after the Emperor's reactionary policies. He lived most of his time in Gatchina Palace. Here Alexander III made his official state announcements, diplomatic receptions, theatrical performances, masquerades and costumed balls, and other events and entertainment. During his reign, Alexander III introduced technological modernizations in the Gatchina Palace and parks such as electric lights,a telephone network, non-freezing water pipes and a modern sewage system.

Nicholas II, the last Russian Emperor, spent his youth in the Gatchina Palace. His mother, Empress Maria Feodorovna, widow of Alexander III, was the patron of the city of Gatchina and Gatchina Palace and parks.

*Gatchina Palace (1766-1781, Antonio Rinaldi):*








nataliya-t8


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.13. ENSEMBLE OF THE MARITIME MONASTERY OF ST. SERGIUS:*

*The Coastal Monastery of St. Sergius* is a Russian Orthodox monastery in the coastal settlement of Strelna near St. Petersburg. It used to be one of the richest monasteries of the Russian Empire and formerly contained seven churches as well as many chapels.

The poustinia was founded in 1734 as a branch of the great Trinity Lavra of St. Sergius in the immediate vicinity of the new Russian capital, St. Petersburg. Catherine Ivanovna, Peter the Great's niece, owned a manor on the bank of the Gulf of Finland. After her death Empress Anna presented the land to her confessor Varlaam, who was also in charge of the Trinity Lavra.

The earliest buildings of the monastery, including the pentacupolar cathedral, the outer wall and the towers, were designed by Pietro Antonio Trezzini. They were Baroque in character. It was not until 1764 that Strelna Monastery was designated a separate poustinia. Many monks from Strelna entered the Navy to serve as ship chaplains. Saint Herman of Alaska was one of those monks.

The golden age of the monastery is associated with Saint Ignatius Bryanchaninov who was in charge of the poustinia between 1834 and 1857. Bryanchaninov had the monastery transformed by Aleksey Gornostayev into a showcase for the Russian Revival style. The new Ascension Cathedral was built to a Neo-Byzantine design.

After the Russian Revolution the Soviets suppressed the monastery (1931), destroyed the cemetery and adapted the grounds to serve as a labor camp, or a work farm. The buildings sustained further damage during WWII. After the property was occupied by a police school in the early 1960s, Trezzini's cathedral and several other churches were blown up. The remaining buildings were returned to the Russian Orthodox Church in 1993.

Some of the noblest and richest families of Imperial Russia, including the Galitzines, the Stroganovs and the Yusupovs, patronised the monastery and had their burial vaults on the grounds. The local cemetery is the burial site of a number of Russian nobles, including the Zubov brothers, Prince Alexander Gorchakov, Duke Peter Georgievich of Oldenburg, and court architect Andrei Stackenschneider. The graves of the Dukes of Oldenburg and Leuchtenberg, both closely related to the Russian imperial family, were either lost or desecrated during the Soviet period.









Ирида


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.14. PALACE AND PARK ENSEMBLE OF THE TOWN OF STRELNA AND ITS HISTORICAL CENTRE:*

*Strelna* is a historic settlement situated about halfway between St. Petersburg and Peterhof, Russia, and overlooking the shore of the Gulf of Finland. Administratively, it is a municipal settlement under jurisdiction of Petrodvortsovy District of St. Petersburg. It has a population of 12.751 (2002 Census).

Formerly a Swedish chancellor's estate, Strelna was chosen by Peter the Great as a place for his future summer residence in 1714. Jean Baptiste Le Blond, famous for his work with Andre Le Notre at Versailles, was commissioned to prepare designs for the would-be palace and park. Le Blond envisaged the palace as a Chateau d'Eau, situated on a round island. The gardens were laid out to Le Blond's design, but the master's death prevented him from completing a more elaborate project for the palace.

In 1718, a temporary wooden palace was constructed in Strelna. It had been used by the Russian royalty as a sort of hunting lodge, and has been faithfully preserved to this day. After Le Blond's death, the commission to build the grand palace passed to Nicholo Michetti, a disciple of the great Carlo Fontana. A cornerstone was laid in June 1720, but next year it became apparent that the place was ill-adapted for installation of fountains, so Peter decided to concentrate his attention on the nearby Peterhof. Disappointed Michetti left Russia, and all works in Strelna were suspended.

On ascending the throne in 1741, Peter's daughter Elizabeth intended to complete her father's project. Her favourite architect Bartolomeo Rastrelli was asked to expand and aggrandize Michetti's design. But Rastrelli's attention was soon diverted to other palaces, in Peterhof and Tsarskoye Selo, so the Strelna palace stood unfinished until the end of the century.

In 1797, Strelna was granted to Grand Duke Constantine Pavlovich (second son of Paul I) and his wife Grand Duchess Anna Feodorovna (aunt of Queen Victoria). Despite a great fire in 1803, the Constantine Palace was completed by 1807. Andrei Voronikhin and Luigi Rusca were held responsible for architecture of its upper storeys. After Constantine's death, the palace passed to his nephew, and the Konstantinovichi branch of the Romanov dynasty retained its ownership until the Revolution.

After 1917 the palace fell into decay: it was handed over to a child labour commune, then to a secondary school. For a period during the World War II the Germans occupied Strelna and had a naval base there. Some Decima Flottiglia MAS men and attack boats were brought from Italy and based at Strelna. Russian commando frogmen attacked that base and destroyed those boats.

After the ravages of German occupation, only the palace walls were left standing, all interior decoration was gone. No effective restoration had been undertaken until 2001 when Vladimir Putin ordered the palace to be converted into a presidential residence in St. Petersburg. The park with canals, fountains and drawbridges was then recreated to Le Blond's original designs, complete with a water-bound pavilion by the sea shore. In front of the palace are the equestrian statue of Peter the Great, originally installed in 1911 in Riga, while Mikhail Shemyakin's modernist sculpture of Peter's family strolling through the garden may be found closer to the sea shore. Several rooms in the restored palace are dedicated to the poet Konstantin Romanov (who was born there).

In preparation for the celebration of the 300th anniversary of the founding St. Petersburg, the Russian government decided to restore the palace and its grounds as a state conference center and presidential residence. The renovated Constantine Palace hosted more than fifty heads of state during St. Petersburg tercentenary celebrations in 2003. Three years later, in July 2006 (July 15-17), it hosted the 32nd G8 summit. During these summits, the world leaders were accommodated in eighteen luxurious cottages by the sea-side. Each of the cottages is named after a historic Russian town. The early 19th-century stables were reconstructed into a four-star hotel for other visitors.

*Constantine Palace:*








novomirivich


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.15. PALACE AND PARK ENSEMBLE "MIKHAILOVKA":*

In the vicinity of the Constantine Palace several other Romanov residences may be seen in Strelna. The neoclassical Mikhailovka palace once belonged to the Mikhailovichi branch of the family.

The palace grounds of Mikhailovskaya Dacha (Mikhailovka) is the latest link in the chain of the Royal family residences on Peterhof Road. In the early 18th century, Mikhailovka consisted of eight villas (dachas) owned by prominent personalities of that time. The first dacha from the east was “Doctor’s”, as it belonged to the outstanding scientists — Surgeon-in-Ordinary to Peter the Great, Head of Apothecary Prikaz, Supervisor of Kunstkamera Robert Areskin, and the first president of the Academy of Sciences Lavrenty Blumentrost, who received it after Areskin’s death in 1718.

The second dacha must also have found its owner thanks to being close to Emperor’s residence in Strelna — it was the famous Chief Cook of Peter the Great Johann Velten. The third dacha belonged to Tikhon Lukin, the best Russian shipbuilder of that time, as it came to deck plates and rigging, one of the closest people to Peter the Great. The last and the biggest dacha, which consisted of five villas in 1714, belonged to Head of Monastery Prikaz and Senator Count Ivan Musin-Pushkin. In the mid-18th century, one of the villas was given to President of the Academy of Sciences Kirill Razumovsky, appointed Hetman of Malorussia, and the estate was named “Hetman’s Grange”.

In the early 19th century, the estates were united into one. In 1810s, it belonged to Princess Varvara Shakhovskaya and was called “Mon calme”. In May 1834, “Hetman’s Grange” and “Mon calme” were bought to allocate a residence for Nicolas I’s son, Grand Duke Mikhail, and transferred to the Apanage Department until he was of age. In 1830—40s, the forests in the estate were relished and hundreds of fine trees planted, with bad trees cut down. The pinewood to the south of the road was cleaned, swamps drained, a road along the seashore built, bridges for people and traffic constructed.

In 1850 by Nikolas I’s order, architect Andrei Stakenschneider designed a new palace in Mikhailovka. At the same time he built two new greenhouses and a gardener’s house. Two outstanding architects of that time – Joseph Charlemagne and Harald Bosse continued the project. The palace was laid in 1858, and the ensemble was finished in May 1862. In addition to the palace, the Kitchen and Stable Houses were built, and the former Razumovsky’s house was reconstructed and called the Chevalier (Chamberlain) House. The palace was surrounded by numerous small structures: pergolas, verandas, statues, fountains. The estate was turned into a complicated landscape and architectural complex built on two terraces. The composition of the park is based on two central axes leading to the Upper Peterhof road — the Chamberlain and Church passages. Later on, some small constructions were erected in the estate: a small cast iron chapel, a garage, a skittle-alley, and tennis-courts.

In 1861 according to architect David Grimm’s project, a stone St. Princess Olga’s Chapel with a bell-tower was laid. In 1864 its construction and the improvement of the nearby territory was completed. The chapel became the western architectural part of the Mikhailovka ensemble.

The interiors of the palace according to Bosse’s projects deserve special attention. The architect’s contemporaries mentioned the delicacy and variety of decoration styles used in this work. The original project included gilding of stucco molding and carved decoration elements, but later the idea was withdrawn, the decoration successfully completed by the elegance of the pattern and high quality of its execution in the material. In that building, Bosse managed to embody the principal of mutual penetration of architecture and nature. Its compositional isolation – it is located apart from outbuildings and regular alleys – showed the intention not to give this suburban residence a magnificent, grand character, as it used to be done in the 18th century, but to make it an intimate, private living-place.

After the year 1917, Mikhailovka changed many owners. The territory and buildings of this unique complex were used for different public and household purposes. Grand Duke Mikhail Nikolayevich’s Palace was ruined during WWII. Other buildings of the ensemble and the park were greatly damaged. In 1945, the estate was given to a poultry plant. It repaired several of the better-survived buildings, but continued to destroy the damaged ones, dismantling them for construction materials. In 1967 the estate was given to Kirovsky Plant, partially restored in 1970s according to architect M. Tolstoy’s project and used as a recreation centre. It is evidently a great luck that the ensemble was saved from complete destruction.

The palace grounds of Mikhailovskaya Dacha is an historical and cultural monument of federal significance. Within 2003—2006 the ensemble was under the jurisdiction of RF President’s Administration. In July 2006 in accordance with the RF Government Order 576-p of April 25, 2006, the palace grounds of Mikhailovskaya Dacha was given to St. Petersburg State University to allocate the Graduate School of Management. Considering the new functional use of the palace grounds of Mikhailovskaya Dacha, there is a good opportunity to revive the wonderful atmosphere of this unique historical place.

*Mikhailovka Palace (1858-1862, Joseph Charlemagne and Harald Bosse):*








jedys


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.16. PALACE AND PARK ENSEMBLE "ZNAMENKA":*

*Znamenka* is a residence of the Nikolaevichi branch of the Romanov family, situated in Petrodvortsovy District of Saint Petersburg, Russia (between Strelna and Petergof).

*Nicholas Palace (1857-1859, Harald Bosse):*








Shishka7447452


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.17. PALACE AND PARK ENSEMBLE OF THE TOWN OF PETERHOF AND ITS HISTORICAL CENTRE:*

*Petergof or Peterhof* (Dutch/German for "Peter's Court"), known as Petrodvorets from 1944 to 1997, is a municipal town within Petrodvortsovy District of the federal city of Saint Petersburg, on the southern shore of the Gulf of Finland. Population: 64.791 (2002 Census).

The town hosts one of two campuses of Saint Petersburg State University and the Petrodvorets Watch Factory, one of the leading Russian watch manufactures. A series of palaces and gardens, laid out on the orders of Peter the Great, and sometimes called the "Russian Versailles", is also situated there. The palace-ensemble along with the city center is recognized as a UNESCO World Heritage Site.

In the time of Peter the Great, the sea floor just north of the Petergof site and to the east toward St. Petersburg was too shallow for either commercial ships or warships. However, to the west of Petergof, the sea floor dropped off to be deep enough for sea vessels. Accordingly, when Peter the Great decided to build St. Petersburg at the eastern end of the Gulf of Finland, he first captured the Kotlin Island clearly visible from the Petergof site just to the northeast in the middle of the Gulf. At Kotlin Island he would build the commercial harbor for St. Petersburg as well as the Kronshtadt fortifications across the 20 kilometers (12 mi) of shallow sea to provision and defend the Navy that he would build.

Peter the Great first mentions the Petergof site in his journal in 1705, during the Great Northern War, as a good place to construct a landing for use in traveling to and from the island fortress of Kronshtadt. In 1714, Peter began construction of the Monplaisir ("my pleasure") Palace based on his own sketches of the palace that he wanted close to the shoreline. This was Peter's Summer Palace that he would use on his way coming and going from Europe through the harbor at Kronshtadt. On the walls of this seacoast palace hung hundreds of paintings that Peter brought from Europe and allowed to weather Russian winters without heat together with the dampness of being so close to the sea. And in the seaward corner of his Monplaisir Palace, Peter made his Maritime Study from which he could see Kronshtadt Island to the left and St. Petersburg to the right. Later, he expanded his plans to include a vaster royal chateau of palaces and gardens further inland, on the model of Versailles. Each of the Emperors after Peter expanded on the inland palaces and gardens of Peterhof, but the major contributions by Peter the Great were completed by 1725. Peter had also entertained plans of a similar palace at Strelna, a short way to the east, but these plans were abandoned.

Peterhof originally appeared quite differently than it does today. Many of the fountains had not yet been installed. The entire Alexandrine Park and Upper Gardens did not exist—the latter was used to grow vegetables, and its ponds, then numbering only three, were used for growing fish. The Samson Fountain and its massive pedestal had not yet been installed in the Sea Channel, and the channel itself was used as a grand marine entrance into the complex.

Perhaps the most important change augmenting Peter's design was the elevation of the Grand Palace to central status and prominence. The Grand Palace was originally called simply 'Upper', and was hardly larger than any of the other structures of the complex. The addition of wings, undertaken between 1745 and 1755, was one of the many projects commissioned from the Italian architect Bartolomeo Rastrelli by Elizabeth of Russia. Likewise, the Grand Cascade was more sparsely decorated when initially built.

The augmentation of Peterhof's original fountains and the addition of new ones continued well into the 19th century.

Petergof, like Tsarskoye Selo, was captured by German troops in 1941 and held until 1944. In the few months that elapsed between the outbreak of war in the west and the appearance of the German Army, employees were only able to save a portion of the treasures of the palaces and fountains. An attempt was made to dismantle and bury the fountain sculptures, but three-quarters, including all of the largest ones, remained in place. The occupying forces of the German Army largely destroyed the palace grounds. Many of the fountains were destroyed, and the palace was partially exploded and left to burn. Restoration work began almost immediately after the end of the war and continues to this day. It progressed remarkably quickly, and is still being carried out.

The name the city was changed to Petrodvorets ("Peter's Palace") in 1944 as a result of wartime anti-German sentiment and propaganda, but the original name was restored in 1997 when Petrodvorets was split into Petergof and Strelna. This renaming, however, was not finalized until 2009.

In 2003, St. Petersburg celebrated its 300th anniversary. As a result, much of the building and statuary in Petergof has been restored and new gilt-work abounds.

*Peterhof Grand Palace (1714-1725, Johann Braunstein, Jean-Baptiste Alexandre Le Blond and Nicola Michetti; 1745-1755, Francesco Bartolomeo Rastrelli):*








YULY


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.18. PALACE AND PARK ENSEMBLE "SOBSTVENNAYA DACHA":*








Peterhof


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.19. PALACE AND PARK ENSEMBLE "SERGEEVKA":*

*Leuchtenberg Palace (1839-1842, Andrei Stackenschneider):*








Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.20. PALACE AND PARK ENSEMBLES OF THE TOWN OF LOMONOSOV AND ITS HISTORICAL CENTRE:*

*Lomonosov* (before 1948: Oranienbaum) is a town under the jurisdiction of St. Petersburg, Russia, situated on the southern coast of the Gulf of Finland, 40 km west of St. Petersburg itself. Population: 37.776 (2002 Census). It is the site of an 18th century park and palace complex. The palace is the only one of the famous palaces in the vicinity of St. Petersburg that was not captured by the Germans during the Second World War. It achieved town status in 1710.

The original name of the town is Oranienbaum, which means "orange tree" in German (in modern German, the word is Apfelsinenbaum). It was initially applied to the palace complex, which had greenhouses for exotic plants. Its present name honors the scientist, poet and glassblower Mikhail Lomonosov. In 1754, Lomonosov founded a colored-glass factory near Oranienbaum, in the village of Ust-Ruditsa.

Oranienbaum is a Russian royal residence, located on the Gulf of Finland west of St. Petersburg. The Palace ensemble and the city centre are UNESCO World Heritage Sites.

In 1707, four years after he founded Saint Petersburg, Peter the Great gave the grounds near the seaside to his right-hand man, Aleksandr Danilovich Menshikov. Menshikov commissioned the architects Giovanni Maria Fontana and Gottfried Schadel, who built his residence, the Grand Menshikov Palace from 1710 to 1727 (not to be confused with Menshikov Palace in Saint Petersburg, built by the same architects around the same time). The central part of the Palace is connected by two galleries with the two domed Japanese and Church Pavilions. The Lower Garden, decorated with fountains and sculptures, and the Upper Garden were laid out at the same time. The Palace is located near the Lower Park, whose composite axis is a channel leading to the sea. This channel is an imitation of one designed by Peter himself at his nearby residence of Peterhof Palace.

Menshikov was deposed shortly after Peter's death, and died in exile, and the palace passed out of his family. In 1743, Oranienbaum became the summer residence of Grand Duke Peter Fedorovitch, the heir of Empress Elizabeth (the future Emperor Peter III). Over the last ten years of Elizabeth's reign, Bartolomeo Francesco Rastrelli reconstructed the Grand Palace, adding beauty to its decor.

From 1756 to 1762, the architect Antonio Rinaldi built the Peterstadt Fortress ensemble on the bank of the Karost River for Grand Duke Peter Fedorovitch. In 1762 Empress Catherine II ordered the construction of the suburb residence called "My Own Countryside House". For that purpose Rinaldi built the Chinese Palace (1762–1768), a mix of Baroque architecture, Classicism and Chinese motifs, the Katalnaya Gorka (roller coaster) Pavilion (1762–1774), a cupola pavilion, and the Gates of Honor with the tower crowned by a spire.

The Upper Park was laid out from 1750 to 1770.

*Grand Menshikov Palace (1710-1727, Giovanni Maria Fontana and Gottfried Schadel):*








Лия


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.21. PAVLOVO-KOLTUSHI:*

*The scientists’ township Pavlovo* (Koltushi, Leningrad oblast), named after Ivan Pavlov, is a memorial of the UNESCO World Heritage (registered in 1991). The larger part of the Pavlov Institute of Physiology, Russian Academy of Sciences (RAS), one of the leading physiological centers of Russia, is located in Koltushi. It was on Ivan Pavlov’s initiative that the scientists’ township itself and laboratories were built and then expanded. There are historic buildings, monuments to great scientists, and the Pavlov museum in the town-ship.

*Old Laboratory (1929-1933, Innokenty Bezpalov):*








semper-scifi


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.22. ZINOVIEV'S ESTATE "BOGOSLOVKA":*

*Nevsky Forest Park* is located on the North bank of the Neva, to the north-east of the village Novosaratovka (Vsevolozhsky District of the Leningrad Region). Nevsky Forest Park was laid out in 1937. Drainage channels were constructed; paths and tracks were also made in 1937. The forest park was enlarged several times in post-war years. The present-day park area is 3168 hectares. Nevsky Forest Park is located on even, sandy loam lowlands of the Neva basin. Forests with birches, firs and pine (up to 50 years old) are mostly water logged. The southern part of Nevsky Forest Park facing the Neva is located on the spot of the Zinovyev family's estate Bogoslovka (1828-1835, architect Vikenty Beretti). Elements of park planning, a few old oak and pine trees and foundations of buildings have survived from the estate. The relief here has a greater contrast due to the deep valleys of the Chernaya River (up to 10 metres) and its tributaries. Birch trees, aspens and firs prevail in the forests on the slopes of valleys, with fir trees successfully propagating. Nevsky Forest Park underwent considerable damage during the time of the Great Patriotic War 1941-45. Up to 90% of the forest was destroyed. Two dams were built in post-war years, forming ponds of the southern part of the forest park. A reclamation project was initiated and the paths were restored, thousands of trees and bushes were planted (oak, maple, birch, larch, weeping willow, honeysuckle, hawthorn, mock orange etc.). Krasnaya and Serebristaya glades in the Neva part of the forest park are the most picturesque places. Small architectural constructions (bridges, benches and settees) and wooden sculptures have been installed in the park.

*Church of the Intercession (1708, burned down in 1963, rebuilt in 2003-2008 by Alexander Opolovnikov):*








irzam Irina


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.23. SHUVALOV'S ESTATE:*

*Shuvalov Park* is located between the village Pargolovo and the Zamanilovka River. It is a landscape architectural monument of the 19th century. The total area of the park is 134.5 hectares. The park was laid out in the 1750s in the estate of Counts Shuvalov. Shuvalovsky Park was replanned in 1820 by garden master P. Erler. Shuvalovsky Park is a landscape park. It is located on sandy eskerine hills and in Neva basin. More than 60% of the area is covered with natural forests with a predominance of fir, pine and birch. Asp, black alder, montain ash and bird-cherry can be found. Linden, oak, maple and rare larch prevail among the plantations of the 19th century. There are two large ponds at the bottom of Mt. Parnas, whose summit sits 63 metres above the sea level. Over 40 species of birds nest in Shuvalovsky Park. The preserved estate complex includes the Grand Palace, the Minor Palace, household outbuildings, Peter and Paul Church (1831-39, architect Alexander Bryullov) etc. The Grand Palace was designed in the second half of the 18th century, was rebuilt in 1851-1854 by architect Harald Bosse, it was burnt down in 1876 and rebuilt in 1912-1915 by architect Stepan Krichinsky. The second name of the Minor Palace is the White House; it was designed in the second half of the 19th century, to be rebuilt in the middle of the 19th to beginning of the 20th centuries.

*Grand Palace (1912-1915, Stepan Krichinsky):*








Диана


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.24. VYAZEMSKY'S ESTATE:*

*Osinovaya Roshcha (Aspen Grove)* is a former settlement north of Pargolovo at the junction of the Vyborgskoe and Priozerskoe Highways. First records of Osinovaya Roshcha trace back to the late 18th century. During the Russo-Swedish War of 1788-90, fortifications guarding the northern roads to Saint Petersburg were constructed in Osinovaya Roshcha. In the late 18th - early 19th centuries, a palace and garden were constructed which included the Osinovaya Roshcha Park, the palace of the Vyazemsky Princes (1828-30, architect Vikenty Beretti; in 1991 suffered damage in the fire), and various maintenance facilities. In the second half of the 19th century, Count Vasily Levashov came into possession of the palace and garden. In the 1930s, Osinovaya Roshcha accommodated a military unit and saw the construction of residential housing (enlarged in the 1970s). West of the Vyborgskoe Highway, the area is built up predominantly with apartment buildings. In 2002, the second section of the Central Circular Highway was laid out south of Osinovaya Roshcha.

*Side wing of the Vyazemsky's Palace (1828-30, Vikenty Beretti):*








Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.25. SESTRORETSKY RAZLIV:*

*Sestroretsky Razliv* is an artificial reservoir in the region of the city of Sestroretsk. It was built during the construction of the armory by putting up culverts on the Sestra River 2 km below the Chernaya River mouth. The main culvert (150 meters long and 12 meters wide, reconstructed in 1859-1863 by engineer R. Hausmann; renovated in 1985) rose water level by 9 meters and created Sestroretsky Razliv. The factory sluice dike provides water supply to the factory to meet its industrial and technical (including power) needs. It was a main dike until 1803, when water inrush of Sestroresky Razliv overflow had necessitated the construction of another dam. Sesroretsky Razliv covers the area of about 12 square km. It is 1.5-2 meters deep. It has a triangular shape with the maximum length of 5 km and width of 4 km. Its level is 8 meters higher than that of the Gulf of Finland. The length of its coastal line is 21.5 km. Razliv is silted up turning into low eutrophic swamp and requires constant cleaning. Meter measures of the 1980-90s show that the mouth of the Sestra River is moving towards Sestroretsky Razliv with the average speed of 40 meters a year. The mouth part of the Chernaya River is also growing. Besides, the Sestroretsk Razliv shows the formation of new flat islands which lessen its water area. Northern and eastern banks are becoming rushing. Several small rivers and streams are flowing into the Razliv. It is streaming in the Gulf of Finland through sluices of the Vodoslivnoy Canal (4.5 kilometres long) which drains into the Gulf of Finland in the area of Sestroretsk dunes next to Dubki park (the Gagarin Canal) and through the Zavodskoy Canal or the former bed of the Maly Sestra River (almost of the same length) flowing in the Gulf of Finland to the north of Kurort. The coastal line of Sestroretsky Razliv is a recreational zone and an area for summer cottages construction. Many health centres and holiday homes are located on its western and southern coasts (the treatment uses mineral waters and muds discovered in the northern part of Razliv). Vladimir Lenin and Grigory Zinoviev were hiding from arrest in the south-western coast of Razliv (the monument "Shalash" (the Hut) was constructed in 1927, architect Alexander Gegello). The late Stone Age sites were discovered at the coast of Sestroretsky Razliv.

*Peter and Paul Church on the coast of Sestroretsky Razliv (2004-2009, Yelena Shapovalova):*








PIRS-1


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.26. ILYA REPIN'S ESTATE "THE PENATES":*

*Repino* is a municipal settlement in Kurortny District of Saint Petersburg, Russia, and a station of the Saint Petersburg-Vyborg railroad. It was known by its Finnish name Kuokkala until 1948, when it was renamed after its most famous inhabitant, Ilya Repin. It is located approximately 30 kilometers (19 mi) northwest of the main portion of Saint Petersburg, on the Karelian Isthmus on the shore of the Gulf of Finland. Population: 2.011 (2002 Census). The settlement is known for Repin's estate Penaty and for its sanatorium.

At the beginning of the 20th century, Repino (then Kuokkala) was located in the Grand Duchy of Finland, a part of the Russian Empire. Shortly after the October Revolution in 1917, Finland declared its independence from the Soviet Union. When the Karelian Isthmus was ceded by Finland to the Soviet Union after the Winter War and the Continuation War (1939–1944), Kuokkala became Russian. In 1948, it was renamed Repino in honor of the painter Ilya Repin (1844-1930).

In 1899, Repin bought an estate here and called it Penaty (meaning Penates, Roman household gods). He designed his own house, and after it had been built several years later, Repin moved to Kuokkala. He would live there until his death in 1930. The house is surrounded by a large park.

The estate is part of the UNESCO World Heritage Site Saint Petersburg and Related Groups of Monuments. The estate has been a museum since 1940.

*House-museum of Ilya Repin:*








SHYKST


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.27. CEMETERY OF THE VILLAGE OF KOMAROVO:*

*Komarovo* (Finnish: Kellomaki) is a municipal settlement under jurisdiction of Kurortny District of Saint Petersburg, Russia, located on the Karelian Isthmus on the shore of the Gulf of Finland, and a station of the Saint Petersburg-Vyborg railroad. It is located about 45 kilometers (28 miles) northwest of central Saint Petersburg. Population: 1,062 (2002 Census). During the summer months, the population increases by five to six times.

Like many settlements located on the Karelian Isthmus on the Saint Petersburg-Vyborg railroad line, Kellomaki was vigorously developed in the late 19th - early 20th century at the height of the summer-resort boom. The original meaning of Kellomaki was "Bell Hill", named after a bell that was positioned on a sandy hill for the use of railroad workers. The bell notified of dinner break and the end of the workday. A railroad station opened near that spot on May 1, 1903, which is the unofficial date of Kellomaki's founding. The Russian Orthodox church of the Holy Spirit was built in 1908, and burnt down in 1917. After that, a house chapel in one of the dachas served as church until the Soviet takeover. In 1916, about 800 dachas were counted in the settlement.

The development of summer-resort towns on the Karelian Isthmus was slowed down after Finland's declaration of independence in 1917. Many of the dachas were abandoned, and some 200 buildings were auctioned off, dismantled and rebuilt in other Finnish towns. An Emigre community formed in Kellomaki after the revolution as the White Russians fled to Finland. By the beginning of the Soviet-Finnish War, 167 families remained in the settlement - most of them were evacuated to Jarvenpaa during the Soviet-Finnish border negotiations in the fall of 1939. On November 30, 1939, after artillery bombardment, Kellomaki surrendered to Soviet troops without battle. Several buildings were destroyed, but overall the damage to the settlement was not serious.

The town was annexed to the Soviet Union in the Moscow Peace Treaty (1940). Immediately after World War II, the Council of Peoples Commissars issued decree № 2638 "on building dachas for members of the Academy of Sciences of the USSR and setting aside land plots from 1.25 to 2.5 acres (10.000 square meters) as gratis personal property". Standard houses manufactured in Finland on account of war reparations, were transported and assembled on the spot. Kellomaki was renamed to Komarovo in honor of botanist Vladimir Komarov, President of the Academy in 1948. Special resorts and dachas were also established for Writers, Composers, Theater and Cinema Workers. Land was set aside for Atomic Scientists as well.

Since the 1990s, the academic and cultural traditions of Komarovo have been weakened, and currently, the New Russians and the well-to-dos of Saint Petersburg construct new villas here or redesign existing dachas purchased from the older residents. In 2005 a nonprofit fund "Kellomaki-Komarovo" was founded. Some of the projects include building a new church, opening a museum, and preserving the yet unprotected forests. Komarovo has served as a residence for government officials of Saint Petersburg, and still does today. Mayor Valentina Matviyenko lives here in the summer and commutes to the city.

Komarovo is renowned for its sandy beaches and dunes, scots pine, and spruce forests, and glacial lakes. Its residents and visitors enjoy cross-country skiing in the winter, and hiking, bicycling, fishing, wild mushroom, blueberry and raspberry picking in the summer. Its coastal stretch has been designated a protected zone: "Komarovo Shore Natural Reserve". Remnants of the Winter War, such as trenches and dug-outs, can be seen in the surrounding forests.

*Komarovskoe Cemetery* is situated in resort area near St. Petersburg, five kilometres from Komarovo Railway Station, on the road to Shchuchye Lake, and not bigger than a hectare. The region has been in use since the 1910s; burials began in the 1950s. Besides the locals Leningrad scientists, literary and artistic figures were buried at Komarovskoe Cemetery due to its location to the holiday villages of the Academy of Sciences, Litfond (a foundation to assist writers), artistic houses and private summer residences of the Leningrad intelligentsia. In 1966, poet Anna Akhmatova was buried there (the tomb made by sculptor Alexander Ignatyev). About 40 full members and corresponding members of the Russian Academy of Sciences are buried at the cemetery.

*Anna Ahmatova's grave:*








elmich


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.28. LINDULOVSKAYA ROSHCHA:*

*Roshchino*, before 1948 – Raivola, is an urban-type settlement in Vyborgsky District of Leningrad Oblast, Russia, and a station on Saint Petersburg-Vyborg railroad. It is situated on the Karelian Isthmus 60 km north-west of St. Petersburg, approximately half-way to Vyborg. In wooded areas surrounding Roshchino there are multiple marshes and small lakes. Lintula larch forest is located some three kilometers to the west from the railroad station. Population: 8558 (2010).

Raivola was first shown on maps of Finland in the 16th century. After 1812 it was under jurisdiction of Grand Duchy of Finland being part of Russian Empire. The mixed Russian-Finnish population of the area was engaged in agriculture. Around 1802 count Nikolay Saltykov resettled some 609 of his subjects from the Orlov region to the area to meet growing manpower demands for his iron works; in addition to the iron foundry maps of mid-19th century show also sawmill. After the railroad to Helsinki was opened by Emperor Alexander II in 1870, Raivola was used for changing of locomotive crews. Establishment of the railroad station turned Raivola into suburb of St. Petersburg and development of the area continued with construction of summer cottages. By end of the century the population stood around 2000, of which 169 were Finns. The village had shops, warehouses, two (Finnish and Russian) schools, and Russian Orthodox church of St. Nicholas with library and medical facility. Also hydro-electric power station and telephone station were established. The importance of the local railway station was eclipsed by Terijoki where Finnish customs depot was established in 1911. In first quarter of the 20th century Raivola was a summer home to Finnish-Swedish family of modernist poet Edith Sodergran who died in Raivola in 1923.

After the Russian October Revolution and independence of Finland, Raivola was recognized as part of Finnish Karelia by articles of Treaty of Tartu in 1920, and the majority of Russian inhabitants have left. The Soviet Union gained control of Raivola following Winter War in 1940. Soviet government's decree of May 28, 1940 provided for establishment of collective farms and resettlement of Russians from Yaroslavl Oblast. Plans of Stalin's government also included forced population transfer of native Finns (116 people, mostly sick and elderly) to Kazakhstan however were disrupted by the Nazi invasion. Finland has joined hostilities hoping to reverse losses of 1940 but as result of the war the USSR regained Raivola by Paris Peace Treaties, 1947. In 1948, the village was renamed as Roshchino and again became suburb of Leningrad (the railroad was electrified in 1954) with seasonal swelling of population due to widespread construction of summer cottages, development of privately owned and leased garden plots, establishment of recreational facilities, and youth summer camps. Name Roshchino is derived from "roshcha" (meaning "grove") referring to the Lintula larch grove.

*The Lintula Larch Forest* (Russian: Korabelnaya roshcha, lit. shipbuilding timber grove, or Finnish: Lehtikuusimetsa) had a major impact on the cultivation of larch throughout the world and is considered one of the most important cultivated forests in northern Europe. It was established by order of Peter the Great to supply the Russian Navy with shipbuilding timber. Ferdinand Gabriel Fockel, a German forest expert, established the oldest stands in 1738–1750 with seedlings of European Larch (Larix decidua) from the province of Arkhangelsk. Since then the area of the forest has expanded and currently the total area of larch is 55.9 ha (23.5 ha of the 'old stands' established before 1851 still remain).

*Main Alley of the Lintula Larch Forest:*








elmich


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.29. RIVER NEVA WITH BANKS AND EMBANKMENTS:*

*The Neva* is a river in northwestern Russia flowing from Lake Ladoga through the western part of Leningrad Oblast (historical region of Ingria) to the Neva Bay of the Gulf of Finland. Despite its modest length (74 km), it is the third largest river in Europe in terms of average discharge (after the Volga and the Danube).

The Neva is the only river flowing from Lake Ladoga. Its banks contain four cities: Saint Petersburg, Shlisselburg, Kirovsk and Otradnoye, as well as dozens of settlements. The river is navigable throughout and is part of the Volga–Baltic Waterway and White Sea – Baltic Canal. It is a site of numerous major historical events, including the Battle of the Neva in 1240 which gave Alexander Nevsky his name, the founding of Saint Petersburg in 1703, and the Siege of Leningrad by the German army during World War II.

There are at least three versions of the origin of the name Neva: from the ancient Finnish name of Lake Ladoga (Finnish: nevo meaning sea), from the Finnish: neva (short from Finnish: Nevajoki, Nevajarvi) meaning swamp, or from the Swedish: ny – new river. Modern names for the distributaries of the river delta were settled only by the end of the 18th century.

Many cites of ancient people, up to nine thousand years old, were found on the territory of Neva basin. It is believed that about 12 thousand years BC, Finno-Ugric peoples (Votes and Izhorians) moved to this area from the Ural Mountains. In the 8–9th centuries AD, the area was inhabited by the East Slavs who were mainly engaged in slash and burn slash agriculture, hunting and fishing. In the 8–13th centuries, Neva provided a waterway from Scandinavia to the Byzantine Empire. From the 9th century, the are belonged to Veliky Novgorod. Neva is already mentioned in the Life of Alexander Nevsky (13 century). That time, Veliky Novgorod was constantly engaged in wars with Sweden. A major battle occurred on 15 July 1240 at the confluence of Izhora to Neva River. The Russian army, lead by the 20 years old Prince Alexander Yaroslavich, aimed to stop the planned Swedish invasion. The Swedish army was defeated; the prince showed personal courage in combat and since then received the honorary name of "Nevsky".

As a result of the Russian defeat in the Ingrian War of 1610–1617 and the concomitant Treaty of Stolbovo, the area of Neva River became part of Swedish Ingria. Since 1642, the capital of Ingria was Nyen, a city near the Nyenschantz fortress. Because of the financial and religious oppression, much of the Orthodox population left Neva region, emptying 60% of the villages by 1620. The abandoned areas became populated by people from the Karelian Isthmus and Savonia.

As a result of the Great Northern War of 1700–1721, the valley of Neva River became part of Russian Empire. On 16 May 1703, the city of St. Petersburg was founded in the mouth of Neva and became capital of Russia in 1712. Neva became the central part of the city. It was cleaned, intersected with canals and enclosed with embankments. In 1715, construction began of the first wooden embankment between the Admiralty and the Summer Garden. In the early 1760s works started to cover it in granite and to build bridges across Neva and its canals and tributaries, such as the Hermitage Bridge.

From 1727 to 1916, the temporary Isaakievsky pontoon bridge was early constructed between the modern Saint Isaac's Square and Vasilievsky Island. A similar, but much longer (500 m) Trinity pontoon bridge was brought from the Summer Garden to Petrogradsky Island. The first permanent bridge across Neva, Blagoveshchensky Bridge, was opened in 1850, and the second, Liteyny Bridge, came into operation in 1879.

In 1858, a "Joint-stock company St. Petersburg water supply" was established, which built the first water supply network in the city. A two-stage water purification station was constructed in 1911. The development of the sewerage system began only in 1920, after the October Revolution, and by 1941, the sewerage network was 1,130 km long.

Every winter from 1895 to 1910, electric tramways were laid on the ice of the river, connecting the Senate Square, Vasilievsky island, Palace Embankment and other parts of the city. The power was supplied through the rails and a top cable supported by wooden piles frozen into the ice. The service was highly successful and ran without major accidents except for a few failures in the top electrical wires. The trams ran at the speed of 20 km/h and could carry 20 passengers per carriage. The carriages were converted from the used horsecars. About 900.000 passengers were transported over a regular season between 20 January and 21 March. The sparking of contacts at the top wires amused spectators in the night.

The first concrete bridge across Neva, the Volodarsky Bridge, was built in 1936. During World War II, from 8 September 1941 to 27 January 1944 Leningrad was in the devastating German Siege. On 30 August 1941, the German army captured Mga and came to Neva. On 8 September Germans captured Shlisselburg and cut all land communications and waterways to St. Petersburg (then Leningrad). The siege was partly relieved in January 1943, and ended on 27 January 1944.

A river station was built above the Volodarsky Bridge in 1970 which could accept 10 large ships at a time. Wastewater treatment plants were built in Krasnoselsk in 1978, on the Belyi Island in 1979–1983, and in Olgino in 1987–1994. The South-West Wastewater Treatment Plant was constructed in 2003–2005.









Dmitry Bakulin


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.30. IZHORSKY BENCH (GLINT):*

*The Izhora*, also known as Inger River, is a left tributary of the Neva River on its run through Ingria in northwestern Russia from Lake Ladoga to Gulf of Finland. A settlement of Ust-Izhora (lit. "mouth of Izhora") is situated at the confluence of Izhora and Neva, halfway between Saint Petersburg and Schlisselburg. The town of Kolpino is located on the Izhora as well. The river is noted as the farthest Swedish forces ever reached between the Viking Age and the Time of Troubles.

Izhora's calculated length is 76 kilometers. The river draws its water mainly from natural groundwater springs, snow melt, and rain water. The river has a sustainable underground water supply in both summer and winter, never drying up or freezing through.

*The Izhora Plateau* is an elevated landform on Ordovician limestone bedrock in the southwestern part of Leningrad Oblast, between the Gulf of Finland in the north and the Luga River in the south. Its northern edge is formed by the erosional cliff known as the Baltic-Ladoga Klint. The highest part of the plateau is the Orekhovaya hill of Duderhof Heights at 176 m, situated in its extreme northeastern part. The plateau is mostly covered by agricultural lands. It used to be the heartland of the historical region known as Ingria.

*The Baltic Klint (Clint, Glint)* is an erosional limestone escarpment on several islands of the Baltic Sea, in Estonia and in Leningrad Oblast of Russia. It extends approximately 1200 km from the island of Oland in Sweden through the continental shelf and the Estonian islands of Osmussaar and Suur-Pakri to Paldiski, then along the southern shore of the Gulf of Finland and Neva River to the area south of Lake Ladoga in Russia, where it disappears under younger sediment depositions. The cliff reaches 55.6 m a.s.l. at its highest at Ontika, Kohtla Parish, Ida-Viru County of Estonia. It is cut by numerous rivers (including the Narva River, Luga River, Izhora River, Tosna River), many of which form waterfalls and rapids. The Valaste Waterfall (in Kohtla Parish) is the highest of them (25 m). The Baltic Klint is featured on the reverse of the Estonian 100 krooni note. The Russian part of the Baltic Klint is named *Izhorsky Bench (Glint).*

*Ivangorod Fortress* is a Russian medieval castle established by Ivan III in 1492 and since then grown into the town of Ivangorod. The fortress overlooks the Narva River opposite the Narva Hermann Castle and the Estonian city of Narva.

The original castle was constructed in one summer, in the year 1492. It was named after Moscovian Grand Prince Ivan III. Its purpose was to fend off the Livonian Knights. The castle is strictly quadrilateral, measuring 1,600 sq ft (150 sq metres), with walls 14 meters tall.

Ivangorod was won back later in the year by Muscovite forces, under the command of Prince Ivan Gundar and Mikhail Klyapin. Three thousand troops arrived to retake the castle, rebuild it, and construct a new barracks and stronger bastions. For almost 10 years, the land around the castle was in constant warfare. The fortress and the land around changed hands repeatedly. The castle was reconstructed and fortified many times, becoming one of the strongest defensive structures in the 16th century. The castle was in development until the 17th century, becoming a large, sprawling fortress with several lines of defense.

The Treaty of Teusina (1595) returned the fortress to the Russians. In 1612, the Swedes conquered the fortress, which was bravely defended by a voivode, Fyodor Aminev (b 1560s, d 1628) and his sons. By the Treaty of Stolbova, Ingria was ceded to Gustav II Adolf, king of Sweden. In 1704, Peter the Great captured the castle from Swedish troops, bringing the fortress back into Russian control. Inside the fortress, there are two churches: one is dedicated to the Virgin's Assumption (1496) and the other to St. Nicholas (built in the late 16th century but later reconstructed).

After the early 18th century, the military role of the fortress dwindled due to technological advances. In 1728, a review was carried out of the fortresses in this area, which concluded that the installation had been neglected, and had a low fighting efficiency. An order was issued for restoration of Ivangorod fortress, but after the inspection of 1738 the fortress was designated not adequate for defence purpose. In 1840, some improvements were carried out in the fortress (roofs were changed), further improvements took place in 1863 and 1911-1914. During World War I, the fortress was captured by Germans on 25 February 1918. From 1919 to 1940, the fortress belonged to Estonia. Despite changing hands several times in the first half of the 20th century, the fortress played no significant role in fighting. During World War II, the fortress was first controlled by the Soviet Union (1940–1941) and then by Nazi Germany (1941–1944). The Germans established two POW camps within the fortress and left many of its buildings damaged after their retreat.

Currently, the fortress serves as a museum.

*Ivangorod Fortress (1492) on the Izhorsky Glint:*








Краеведъ (FotosergS)


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.31. DUDERGOFSKIE ELEVATIONS:*

*Duderhof Heights or Duderhof Hills* is a small highland area in the southwestern part of Saint Petersburg (Krasnoselsky District), to the south of the town of Krasnoye Selo, on the northern edge of the Izhora Plateau, which consists of several hills, most notably, the Orekhovaya hill (lit. Hazel Hill), the highest point of Saint Petersburg at 176 m (577'), in the south, and the Voronya hill (lit. Crow Hill), 147 m (482'), in the north. Sometimes other smaller hills are considered part of the area as well: the Lysaya hill (lit. Bald Hill) further northward, the Kirchhof hill to the east, and the Kavelakhtinskaya ridge further to the south (however, all the smaller hills are situated in Leningrad Oblast rather than in Saint Petersburg). Since 1992 the Orekhovaya and Voronya hills have been designated as protected natural area (of about 66 ha), divided by Sovetskaya Street of the settlement Mozhaysky into two parts. Nowadays both hills are mostly covered by broadleaf forests (with Acer platanoides, Fraxinus excelsior, Tilia cordata, Ulmus glabra, Quercus robur, Corylus avellana), very uncommon for the region situated in the taiga belt, and have a peculiar fauna and flora. The steep slopes of the hills and alkaline soils on the limestone bedrock are also notable. For a critically endangered species of weevil, Otiorhynchus rugosus Humm., this is the only known location in European Russia. This is also the only site in Saint Petersburg and Leningrad Oblast where European Beech is able to overwinter in cultivation, albeit suffering considerable dieback.

The vegetation on the hills hasn't remained intact and has been subject to heavy anthropogenic influence for the last two centuries. In the first half of the 19th century a landscape garden was laid down on the Orekhovaya hill. During the Siege of Leningrad (1941-1944) the battlefront ran through the hills and they became almost completely deforestated. German artillery positions shelling the city were situated on the Voronya hill. The hills are still a popular ski resort. The surrounding area is totally devoid of forests and mostly built up. The nearest railway station, Mozhayskaya (formerly Duderhof) of the Ligovo-Krasnoye Selo-Gatchina railroad (constructed in 1859), is situated immediately to the west of the hills.

*Voronya Hill, "Swiss house" (1901-1902):*








Вячеслав Бердников


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.32. KOLTUSHSKAYA ELEVATION:*

*Koltushi Hills* is a height east of St. Petersburg within the boundaries of Neva Lowland. It is a group of kame hills with a height of 60.5 to 78.3 meters above the reclaimed swampy piedmonts at the elevation of 25-35 meters formed along the glaciolacustrine kame terraces. The hills stretch for 12 kilometres from the North to the South and for six kilometres from the east to west. The territory abounds in enclosed lakes. From the south and east the kames join an undulating moraine relief. The Hills accommodate the settlements of Voeikovo, Pavlovo, Koltushi with a number of science and research institute located there. It is also know as a recreational, gardening and summer house area, and a nature sanctuary.

*Settlement Voeikovo:*








max416


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.33. YUKKOVSKAYA ELEVATION:*

*Settlement Yukki:*








tzypliatnikov-iu


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.34. THE ROADS (Moskovskoe Highway, Kievskoe Highway, Railway Leningrad-Pavlovsk, Highway Pushkin-Gatchina, Volkhovskoe Highway, Tallinskoe Highway, Peterhofskoe Highway, Ropshinskoe Highway, Gostilitskoe Highway, Primorskoe Highway, Vyborgskoe Highway, Koltushskoe Highway and Ligovsky Canal):*

*Ligovsky Canal* is one of the most extended channels of Saint Petersburg (Russia). It has been constructed in 1721, its length has made 23 kilometres. The channel was under construction for functioning of fountains of Summer garden. The channel delivered water from the Liga river (now called the Dudergofka) in ponds in Basseynaya street (modern Nekrasov street).

The idea of construction of the channel belongs to the Russian Emperor to reformer Peter I. He has decided to decorate Summer Garden with fountains, water should go to them by gravity. Small river Liga (now called the Dudergofka) near to a mouth (Dudergofskoye lake) became a water source. The author of the project became Grigory Skornyakov-Pisarev, he also supervised over building.

Except the basic function of actuating of fountains, the canal was used as a water main and as a defensive boundary, covering capital from the southeast part. Canal building has been finished in short the then terms - for 3 years (with 1718 on 1721). It is known that the channel crossed at least two bridges - under Moskovsky Avenue and bridge on Znamenskya Square. Later at building Obvodny Canal in the beginning 1900s has been constructed Yamskoy Vodoprovodny Aqueduct, author of the project of the wooden bridge became Russian engineer Ivan Gerard. Later the bridge under Leninsky Prospekt has been constructed; Data on its dismantling are not present, it is probable it is filled up together with the channel and has remained underground.

Flooding of 21 September 1777 has destroyed fountains of the Summer garden and necessity for the channel has disappeared, besides as a result of it water in the channel became muddy and non drinkable. It has gradually become unfit for use and has been filled up in some stages:
1) In 1891-1892 the site from Tauride garden to Obvodny Canal has been filled up. Yamskoy Vodoprovodny Aqueduct has been reconstructed in 1895, and has received name Novo-kamenniy bridge. Granite pools at the bridge have existed prior to the beginning 20th century when have been disassembled as superfluous;
2) In 1926 the site from Obvodny Canal to Moskovsky Avenue has been filled up;
3) In 1965—1969 waters of the canal are lowered in Krasnenkaya River, and the channel has been truncated before crossing with Krasnoputilovskaya street.

On its place Ligovsky Avenue has been laid.

Now near a railway line to luga channel waters go on an underground channel and leave on a surface near to Krasnenkaya River. There the canal is divided into two sleeves: on bigger canal waters are taken away in the Krasnenkaya River, smaller an underground site leaves in ponds of Aviatorov Garden. The length of the remained part makes 11 kilometres. On the bank of the channel in 1834-1838 have been constructed Moscow Triumphal Gate. It built mainly in cast iron. Filled up Ligovsky Canal became a hindrance of building of metro station "Ploshchad Vosstaniya" - at sinking an inclined tunnel of an exit on a surface wet stratum have strongly complicated works. They should be overcome, applying a caisson and to a breed frost a hydrochloric solution in 1950.

*Metro station "Ploshchad Vosstaniya" (1955, Boris Zhuravlyov, Igor Fomin and Vera Gankevich) at the cross of Nevsky and Ligovsky Avenues:*








Юрий Стальбаум


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.35. THE FAIRWAYS (Petrovsky, Kronstadsky, Zelenogorsky Fairways and Maritime Channel):*

*Kronstadsky Fairway - "sea gates of St. Petersburg":*








vfabian


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*1.36. THE GREEN BELT OF GLORY (Blockade Ring, Road of Life and Oranienbaumsky Spring-Board):*

*The Green Belt of Glory* is a set of memorial facilities at the forefront of the battle for Leningrad 1941-1944.

*The Road of Life* was the ice road transport route across the frozen Lake Ladoga, which provided the only access to the besieged city of Leningrad in the winter months during 1941–1944 while the perimeter in the siege was maintained by the German Army Group North and the Finnish Defence Forces. The siege lasted for 29 months from September 8, 1941, to January 27, 1944. Over one million citizens of Leningrad died from starvation, stress, exposure and bombardments. The road today forms part of the World Heritage Site.

The Road of Life began to operate on November 20, 1941 when the first convoy of horse-pulled sleighs brought supplies to the city. Shortly thereafter, the ice road began receiving truck traffic. Via the Road of Life, supplies could be brought into the city, and civilians evacuated to the still Soviet-controlled opposite coast. During the winter 1941–42 the ice line of "Road of Life" operated for 152 days, until April 24.

About 514.000 city inhabitants, 35.000 wounded soldiers, industrial equipment of 86 plants and factories, and also some art and museum collections were evacuated from Leningrad during the first winter of the blockade. While the road was protected by anti-aircraft artillery on the ice and fighter planes in the air, truck convoys were constantly attacked by German artillery and airplanes, making travel dangerous.

The total number of people evacuated from the siege of Leningrad through the Road of Life was about 1.3 million, mostly women and children who walked by foot. During 1942 an oil pipeline ("Artery of Life") via Ladoga lake was built: its length was 29 km, of which 21 km ran under water at depth of 12.5 m.

During the following winter of 1942–1943, the Road of Life began to operate once again, starting with the horse traffic on December 20, 1942. Motor vehicles began to operate on December 24, 1942. Construction of the pile and ice railway of 30 km long also began in December 1942.

Operation Spark — a full-scale offensive of troops of the Leningrad and Volkhov Fronts — started in the morning of January 12, 1943. After heavy and fierce battles, the Red Army units overcame the powerful German fortified zones to the South of Lake Ladoga, and on January 18, 1943 the two fronts met, opening a land corridor to the besieged city. Almost immediately, both truck and rail traffic began to bring supplies to Leningrad. The city of Leningrad was still subject to at least a partial siege, as well as air and artillery bombardment, until a Soviet offensive broke through the German lines, lifting the siege on January 27, 1944.

For the heroic resistance of the citizens, Leningrad was the first city awarded the honorary title Hero City in 1945.

In the summer, with the start of the navigable period, deliveries to the city continued thanks to the Ladoga Military Flotilla. In 1943 the Road of Life was replaced by the Road of Victory – a railway, laid on the narrow path beaten out by German troops from Leningrad to Volkhov. Now the Road of Life, within the limits of Saint Petersburg, is often referred to as Ryabovskoe Chausee (Highway), but within Vsevolozhsk, the Road of Life is the official name.

In total there are seven monuments along the Road of Life, 46 memorial poles along the road, and 56 memorial poles along the railway. All of these are part of the Green Belt of Glory:
1) The memorial complex "The Flower of Life", at the 3rd km of the Road of Life, consists of a monument, erected in 1968, by the architects Alexander Levenkov and Pavel Melnikov, and eight tablets (representing pages from the diary of the Leningrad schoolgirl Tanya Savicheva), erected in 1975 by the architects Alexander Levenkov and G. Fetisov, and the engineer M. Koman.
2) The "Rumbolovsk Hill" memorial complex , at the 10th km, in Vsevolozhsk, erected by the architects Pavel Kozlov and Viktor Polukhin. It consists of metallic oak and laurel leaves, symbolising life and glory, and a tablet with a verse by the poet Olga Berggolts.
3) The "Katyusha" monument, at the 17th km, near the village of Kornevo, erected in 1966 by the architects Alexander Levenkov, Pavel Melnikov, Lev Chulkevich and the designers Georgy Ivanov and L. Izyurov.
4) Fifty-six memorial kilometre posts along the Finland Station – Lake Ladoga railway line. Erected 1970 by the architects Mikhail Meisel and Igor Yavein.
5) Forty-six memorial kilometre posts on the highway from Rzhevka railway station, on the edge of Saint Petersburg, to Lake Ladoga. Erected in 1967 by the architect Mikhail Meisel.
6) A memorial consisting of a steam locomotive, which had operated on the Road of Life, erected at the station Lake Ladoga in 1974 by the architect V. Kuznetsov.
7) The memorial complex "Broken Circle", at the 40th km of the Road of Life, on the shore of Lake Ladoga near the village of Kokkorevo. Consists of a statue of an anti-aircraft cannon (1966, architect Vladimir Fillipov, sculptor Konstantin Simun, engineer I. Rybin).
8) "The Crossing" monument, near the hamlet of Morozova, dedicated to the memory of the soldier-pontooneers (1970, architect Lazar Drexler, engineer E. Lutsko).
9) The "Steel Way" plaque in the Petrokrepost railway station, dedicated to the memory of the heroic railway workers on the Road of Life (1972, architects Mikhail Meisel and Igor Yavein, sculptor G. Glinman). On the same site stands a memorial steam locomotive (1975).
10) The "Kobona" plaque in the hamlet of Kobona, dedicated to the Road of Life (1964, architects Mikhail Meisel and A. Yakovlev).
11) The memorial autmobile "The Legendary One-and-a-Half-Tonne" at the 103rd km of the Petrozavodsk highway, at the turn-off for Voibokalo (1974, architect Alexander Levenkov, artist Vitaly Fomenko).
12) The "Voibokalo" plaque at the Voibokalo railway station, commemorating the Road of Life (1975, architect S. Natonin).

*The memorial complex "The Flower of Life" (1968; 1975):*








Краеведъ (FotosergS)


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*THE LIST OF RUSSIAN WORLD HERITAGE SITES:*

*2. (UN #544; 1990) KIZHI POGOST (18th-19th century):*

*Brief UNESCO's description: "The pogost of Kizhi (i.e. the Kizhi enclosure) is located on one of the many islands in Lake Onega, in Karelia. Two 18th-century wooden churches, and an octagonal clock tower, also in wood and built in 1862, can be seen there. These unusual constructions, in which carpenters created a bold visionary architecture, perpetuate an ancient model of parish space and are in harmony with the surrounding landscape".*

*Kizhi* is an island near the geometrical center of the Lake Onega in the Republic of Karelia, Russia. It is elongated from north to south and is about 6 km long, 1 km wide and is about 68 km away from the capital of Karelia, Petrozavodsk.

Settlements and churches on the island were known from at least 15h century. The population was rural, but was forced by the government to assist development of the ore mining and iron plants in the area that resulted in a major Kizhi Uprising in 1769–1771. Most villages have disappeared from the island by 1950s and now only a small rural settlement remains. In the 18th century, two major churches and a bell-tower were built on the island, which are now known as Kizhi Pogost. In 1950s, dozens of historical wooden buildings were moved to the island from various parts of Karelia for preservation purposes. Nowadays, the entire island and the nearby area form a national open-air museum with more than 80 historical wooden structures. The most famous is the Kizhi Pogost, which is a UNESCO World Heritage site.

Kizhi Pogost is a historical site dating from the 17th century on Kizhi island. The pogost is the area inside a fence which includes two large wooden churches (the 22-dome Transfiguration Church and the 9-dome Intercession Church) and a bell-tower. The pogost is famous for its beauty and longevity, despite that it is built exclusively of wood. In 1990, it was included in the UNESCO list of World Heritage sites and in 1993 listed as a Russian Cultural Heritage site.

The pogost was built on the southern part of Kizhi island, on a hill 4 meters above the Lake Onega level. Its major basic structural unit is a round log of Scots Pine (Pinus sylvestris) about 30 cm in diameter and 3 to 5 meters long. Many thousands of logs were brought for construction from the mainland, a complex logistical task in that time.

*Kizhi island:*








evadiam


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*2.1. THE CHURCH OF THE TRANSFIGURATION:*

*The Church of the Transfiguration* is the most remarkable part of the pogost. It is not heated and is therefore called a summer church and does not hold winter services. Its altar was laid June 6, 1714, as inscribed on the cross located inside the church. This church was built on the site of the old one which was burnt by lightning. The builders names are unknown. A legend tells that the main builder used one axe for the whole construction, which he threw into the lake upon completion with the words "there was not and will be not another one to match it".

The church has 22 domes and with a height of 37 meters is one of the tallest wooden buildings of the Russian North. Its perimeter is 20x29 meters. It is considered that the 18-dome church on the southern shore of Lake Onega was its forerunner. That church was built in 1708 and burned down in 1963. *According to the Russian carpentry traditions of that time, the Transfiguration Church was built of wood only with no nails.* All structures were made of scribe-fitted horizontal logs, with interlocking corner joinery — either round notch or dovetail — cut by axes. The basis of the structure is the octahedral frame with four two-stage side attachments (Russian: "prirub" from "rubit" meaning "to cut wood"). The eastern prirub has a pentagonal shape and contains the altar. Two smaller octagons of similar shape are mounted on top of the main octagon. The structure is covered in 22 domes of different size and shape, which run from the top to the sides. The refectory is covered with a three-slope roof. In the 19th century, the church was decorated with batten and some parts were covered with steel. It was restored to its original design in the 1950s.

The church framework rests on a stone base without a deep foundation, except for the western aisle for which a foundation was built in 1870. Most wood is pine with spruce planks on the flat roofs. The domes are covered in aspen.

The iconostasis has four levels and contains 102 icons. It is dated to the second half of the 18th – early 19th century. The icons are from three periods: the two oldest icons, "The Transfiguration" and "Pokrov" are from the late 17th century and are typical of the northern style. The central icons are from the second half of the 18th century and are also of the local style. Most icons of the three upper tiers are of the late 18th century, brought from various parts of Russia.

*The Church of the Transfiguration (1714):*








Снежная Лиса


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*2.2. THE CHURCH OF THE INTERCESSION:*

*The Church of the Intercession* is a heated ("winter") church where services are held from October 1 until Easter. The church was the first on the island after a fire in the late 17th century destroyed all previous churches. It was first built in 1694 as a single-dome structure, then reconstructed in 1720–1749 and in 1764 rebuilt into its present 9-dome design as an architectural echo of the main Transfiguration Church. It stands 32 meters tall with a 26x8 meter perimeter. There are nine domes, one larger in the center, surrounded by eight smaller ones. Decoration is scant. A high single-part porch leads into the four interior parts of the church. As in the Transfiguration Church, the altar is placed in the eastern part shaped as a pentagon. The original iconostasis was replaced at the end of the 19th century and is lost; it was rebuilt in the 1950s to the original style.

*The Church of the Intercession (1764):*








Василий Иванов


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*2.3. BELFRY:*

*The original bell-tower* rapidly deteriorated and was re-built in 1862 and further reconstructed in 1874 and 1900. The tower stands 30 meters tall with a 6x6 meter perimeter. It has a square wooden frame resting on a foundation (rubble with lime mortar); the frame is divided inside by two walls into three rooms: antechamber, stairs and a storage place. Above the square frame, there is an octagonal part with the zvonnitsa on top. Then there is a pyramidal (octagonal) roof resting on pillars. The roof is topped with a cross. Wood types are the same as in the churches: pine, spruce and aspen.

*The fence* was built in the 17th century as a protective measure against Swedish and Polish incursions. It was reconstructed in the 1950s as a 300-meter-long log structure surrounding the two churches and the belfry. The structure rests on a tall boulder basement. The main entrance is 14.4 meters wide and 2.25 meters tall, and faces east near the Church of the Intercession. There are wicket gates at the eastern and northern sides and a small wooden tower in the north-western corner. The tower has a square base and a four-slope batten roof with a spire. The walls, gates and wickets are also roofed.

*The Church of the Transfiguration (1714), Belfry (1862) and Church of the Intercession (1764):*








Biancaneve


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/users/49605/


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*7.1. THE TRINITY CATHEDRAL:*

*Trinity Cathedral* was constructed to replace the wooden Trinity Church built by the Monastery founder Sergius of Radonezh. It was built by a team of Serbian monks who had found refuge in the monastery after the Battle of Kosovo (1389). The relics of St. Sergius still may be seen in this cathedral, dedicated to the Holy Trinity. The Cathedral became a compositional center for the subsequently developing Monastery ensemble. The walls made of blocks of white stone are unusually inclined towards the center enchanting the Cathedral monumentality, stability and uprising character.

*Trinity Cathedral (1422-1423):*








Arsentia


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*7.1.1. "TRINITY":*

The greatest icon painters of medieval Russia, Andrey Rublev and Daniil Chyorny, were summoned to decorate the Trinity Cathedral with frescoes. Traditionally, Muscovite royals were baptized in this cathedral and held thanksgiving services here.

*"Trinity",* also called "Rublev's Trinity" is a Holy Trinity Icon, believed to be created by Russian painter Andrey Rublev (1360s - 1427/1430) in the XV century. It is his most famous work, as well regarded as one of the highest achievements of Russian art. "Trinity" depicts the three angels who visited Abraham at the oak of Mamre, but the painting is full of symbolism and often interpreted as an icon of the Holy Trinity.

Little is known about "Trinity"'s history, scientists can only make suppositions. Even the authorship of Rublev is questioned sometimes. Different sources conjecture the date of creation as 1408-1425, 1422-1423 or 1420-1427. The official version states 1411 or 1425-27. According to the Trinity Lavra of St. Sergius records, in 1575 the icon was "covered with gold" by Ivan the Terrible. A golden riza was renewed in 1600 during the tsardom of Boris Godunov. The original is currently held in the Tretyakov Gallery in Moscow. It was commissioned in honor of the abbot Sergius of the Troitse-Sergiyeva Lavra, near Moscow. Two copies were made (in 1598-1600 and in 1926-28), both kept in Troitse-Sergiyeva Lavra's Cathedral iconostasis.






*"Trinity" (1411 or 1425-1427, Andrey Rublev):*








Станислав


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*7.2. CHURCH OF THE HOLY SPIRIT:*

In 1476, Ivan III invited several Pskovian masters to build the *Сhurch of the Holy Spirit*, on the site of the wooden Trinity Church constructed in 1412 by Sergius's successor St. Nikon. This graceful structure is one of the few remaining examples of a Russian church topped with a belltower. The interior contains the earliest specimens of the use of glazed tiles for decoration. It's dedicated to the Descent of the Holy Spirit upon the Apostles. In the early 16th century, Vasily III added the Nikon annex and the Serapion tent, where several of Sergius' disciples were interred. Under the dome of the church the builders placed an open belfry. In 1608–1610 during the siege of the monastery by Polish-Lithuanian troops this church was used as a watch-tower.

The church of the Holy Spirit and the Trinity Cathedral form an ensemble. The frescoes in the Holy Spirit Church were executed in 1655, but in the middle of the 19th century they were replaced by oil paintings. The iconostasis was carved of rosewood by the Lavra woodcarvers in 1866. In the church there are two shrines with the holy relics of St. Maximus the Greek (1475-1556) and St. Anthony of Radonezh (1792-1877). 

St. Maximus the Greek was one of the most erudite men of his period. In 1518, at the invitation of the Grand Prince of Moscow Vasily III, he arrived in Moscow from Mount Athos to translate liturgical and patristic books from Greek into Russian. He also wrote many theological and polemic works. He died in the monastery in 1556 and was buried here. In 1988 he was canonised.

St. Anthony was canonised in 1996. From 1770, the Metropolitans of Moscow were abbots of the monastery. St. Anthony was the monastery’s vicar in 1831–1877.

*Church of the Holy Spirit (1476-1477) and Trinity Cathedral (1422-1423):*








utpaladev


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*7.3. NIKON CHURCH:*

In 1548 the brick church - *Nikon Chapel* was constructed over the tomb of Sergius's successor Nikon (1355-1426) buried at the southern wall of the Trinity Cathedral. The church dedicated to St. Nikon was constructed in 1548, a year after his canonization. The church was rebuilt in 1623.

*Nikon Church (1548) and Trinity Cathedral (1422-1423):*








Stanislav-1959


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*7.4. THE DORMITION CATHEDRAL (1559-1585):*

After the end of the wars against Tartars and the victory over the kingdoms of Kazan and Astrakhan, the Tsar Ivan the Terrible began building a large and beautiful church, dedicated to the Dormition of the Mother of God, a copy of the Kremlin *Dormition Cathedral.* The walls, the pillars and the vaults are covered with frescoes on the subjects of Church History. Most of the wall frescoes are dedicated to the Dormition of the Holy Virgin (Assumption of Mary by the Catholic Church). On the pillars there are images of the most highly venerated saints of the Orthodox Church. The magnificent frescoes of the Cathedral were created in 1684 by 35 painters in a 100 days. The frescoes cover the area of 500 square metres. The 5-tier iconostasis consists of 76 icons dated back to the 16th–17th centuries. The celebrated seventeenth-century painter Simon Ushakov, the royal isographer, took part in the creation of the iconostasis. 

In the Dormition Cathedral there are two shrines with the holy relics of St. Filaret (1782-1867) and St. Innokenty (1797-1879), Metropolitans of Moscow. By the western wall, to the right of the entrance, it's possible to see the tomb of Makarius (1816-1882), one of Moscow Metropolitans, who created many outstanding works on the history of the Russian Orthodox Church and on dogmatic theology.

*Dormition Cathedral, also known as Assumption Cathedral (1559-1585):*








angelros


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*7.4.1. Tombs of the Boris Godunov (1551-1605), the first non-Rurikid Russian Tsar (1598-1605), and his family near Dormition Cathedral:*








Oksi159


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*7.5. ASSEMBLY CHAMBERS WITH THE CHURCH OF ST. ZOSIMA AND ST. SABBATIUS:*

*The Assembly Chambers with the church* of St. Zosima (died in 1478) and St. Sabbatius (died in 1435), founders of the Solovetsky Monastery in 1429, were constructed in 1635–1638 by the cellarer of the monastery Alexander Bulatnikov, who had come to the Trinity Lavra from the Solovetsky Monastery. Before 1917, the building was used as a hospital for sick monks and as an almshouse for old and disabled ones.

*Assembly Chambers with the church of St. Zosima and St. Sabbatius (1635-1638) and Smolenskaya Church (1746-1748):*








karakurum


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*7.6. THE CHAPEL-OVER-THE WELL:*

*The Chapel-over-the Well* was built at the end of the 17th century over the spring, which shot up during the repair of the porch of the Dormition Cathedral in 1644. Many pilgrims were cured by this water, and people took it to the sick to heal them. The first was a blind monk, whose eyesight returned due to this miracle-working water. Till this day thousands of pilgrims use this water for cure and consolation in their troubles.

*Chapel-over-the Well (1644 - end of 17th century) near the Church of the Holy Spirit (1476-1477):*








mаssіmо


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*7.6.1. CANOPY:*

The colourful tent-like canopy over the cross-shaped fountain, which receives water from the spring, was built in 1872.

*Canopy over the fountain (1872):*








K.V.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*7.7. REFECTORY OF ST. SERGIUS:*

By the end of the 17th century the number of the monks considerably grew and the old Refectory couldn’t satisfy the needs of the monastery. Instead of it, a *new Refectory with the church dedicated to St. Sergius* was erected by order of Peter I in 1686–1692. The church was consecrated by Patriarch Adrian, the last prerevolutionary Patriarch of Russia, in memory of the 300th anniversary since St. Sergius’ death (1692). 

The building of Moscow baroque style is 85 meters long. Open galleries run along its perimeter, with long flights of steps leading up to these galleries. The church building catches the eye with the four-colour design of its facade, creating the illusion of faceted relief-work, as well as with the richness of its elaborate colourful stucco and carvings. They make a perfect match for the architecture of the Refectory. Although it is rather spacious (510 sq. m.), its vaults don’t need any intermediate support. The walls of the Refectory were painted and renovated several times. For the last time the church was painted in 1911.

*Refectory of St. Sergius (1686-1692):*








savrukhin


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

eleoeva


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*7.8. THE TSAR PALACE:*

*The new Tsar Palace* of brick was constructed along the northern fortress wall soon after the Refectory and presumably by the same craftsmen. Its size, rich decoration, two gala staircases along the facade (non-extant) remind of the Refectory. The facades are "check-painted". The windows of the upper tier are framed with tiles.

In 1814 when the Theological Academy was housed in the Tsar Palace, it was reconstructed. The gallery and staircases were destroyed. In 1896 a part of the Palace was reconstructed as a church. 

*Tsar Palace (late 17th century):*








svs53


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*7.9. CHURCH OF JOHN THE BAPTIST'S NATIVITY:*

*The Church above the gateway, dedicated to the Nativity of St. John the Baptist,* was built in 1693–1699. The Church was constructed with funds of "distinguished people" Stroganovs. It displays the characteristic features of "Stroganov buildings" in intricate details and free treatment of classical forms. The lower part is cut by a gate arch. On both sides of the arch are staircases leading to the upper part with the cube of the Church surrounded by a gallery. At present, confessions for the pilgrims are performed in it every morning.

*Church of John the Baptist's Nativity (1693-1699):*








Stanislav-1959


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*7.10. ST. MICA CHURCH:*

The veneration of the Mother of God was central in the life of St. Sergius. Every night he sang hymns in honour of the Holy Virgin, and at the end of his life, he and his disciple St. Mica had a privilege of Her visit. She came to his cell with the apostles Peter and John by her side. The Holy Virgin promised to protect the monastery and to watch over it. In memory of this appearance a small church, which looks like a gem, was constructed in 1734. People connect it with the name of St. Mica, as the church stands above his grave. On the commemoration day of St. Mica, May 6/19, a Liturgy is celebrated here.

*St. Mica Church (1734) near Refectory of St. Sergius (1686-1692):*








Б.В.Е.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*7.11. SMOLENSKAYA CHURCH:*

On the outside wall of the monastery stone kitchen, constructed in the 15th century by the eminent Russian architect Vasily Yermolin, there was an icon of the Mother of God "Our Lady of Smolensk", carved in stone. When in 1730 a monastery monk, whose arms had been twisted by rheumatism, was ardently praying in front of it, a miracle took place — he was cured of his disease. In honour of this miraculous healing the Smolenskaya Church was erected on the site of the kitchen by order of the Empress Elizabeth in 1746–1748. The money for the construction was donated by Duke Razumovsky. The richly decorated miracle-working icon stood in the gilded carved iconostasis to the right of the Royal Gate.

*Smolenskaya Church (1746-1748, Dmitry Ukhtomsky) and Assembly Chambers with the church of St. Zosima and St. Sabbatius (1635-1638):*








Радуга


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*7.12. BELL TOWER:*

The first plan of the *Bell Tower*, worked out by the court architect Ivan Schumacher, presented a three-tier structure. The construction was supervised by Moscow architect Ivan Michurin. In the process of construction it became clear that the height of the Bell Tower was not sufficient. In 1753 the new project of Michurin's pupil Dmitry Ukhtomsky adding two more tiers was adopted. The Bell Tower is built of brick and plastered, the details - cartouches, columns - are of white stone. 42 bells are suspended in the tiers of the Bell Tower. The largest bell weighing 64 tons was cast in the Lavra. The clock with chimes was installed in 1905.

In 1930 all the big bells were thrown down and destroyed. Till 2002 there were only 23 bells. On September 4, 2002 two new bells (35,5 and 27 tons), cast in Moscow, were lifted up to the second tier in presence of the Patriarch Alexy II. The third bell, called Tsar, (72 tons), was cast in Petersburg in 2003. 

*Bell Tower (1740-1770, Dmitry Ukhtomsky and Ivan Michurin):*








Евгений (ev6795)


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*7.13. THE METROPOLITAN'S CHAMBERS:*

The Metropolitan’s Chambers were built in the second half of the 18th century on the site of the former cells of the superior. Nowadays, the Patriarch of Moscow and all Russia stays here during his visits to the Lavra.

*Metropolitan’s Chambers (end of 18th century):*








sergeygav


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*7.15. THE WALLS OF LAVRA:*

The Holy Trinity-St. Sergius Lavra is a unique monument of the fortress architecture of the 16th–17th centuries. The walls have 3 tiers, the towers have up to 6 tiers. The first tier was built by the tsar Ivan IV in the 16th century, the second and the third ones — in the 17th century, after the Polish-Lithuanian siege.

*Duck Tower (1650):*








Мордарий


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Kalichya Tower (1759-1772, Ivan Yakovlev and Ivan Zhukov):*








Profi550


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Absolutely wonderful photographs of Russia's great and unique architectural heritage.
I love this site because it is so different.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*9.2. YUGUD VA NATIONAL PARK:*

*Yugyd Va National Park* is a national park in the Komi Republic, a constituent republic of the Russian Federation, in Northeastern Europe. It is Russia's and Europe's largest national park.

*The Yugyd Va* (it's mean *Clean Water* in Komi language) park covers 18.917 square kilometers (7.400 square miles) in the Northern Ural Mountains and adjacent foothills and flatlands. The entire park is within the Pechora River basin, i.e. west of the Europe-Asia continental divide; this means that all of it is geographically in Europe. Administratively, the park is located in the south-eastern part of the Komi Republic, on the territory of the Vuktylsky, Intinsky and Pechorsky districts of the republic. The park headquarters is in the town of Vuktyl; branch offices operate in Pechora and Inta. In the south, the national park is adjacent to a much older Pechora-Ilych Nature Reserve.

The park was created by the Russian Government on April 23, 1994, with the goals of protection and recreational use of the taiga forests of the Northern Urals. In 1995, the forest area including the Yugud Va National Park and the nearby Pechora-Ilych Nature Reserve were recognized by UNESCO as a World Heritage Site, Virgin Komi Forests.

More than half of the park is covered with the taiga boreal forest; the rest is mostly tundra, found at higher elevations. There are also some 20 square km. of meadows, both alpine ones and those in the river valleys. Some 180 bird species live in the park, some of them quite rare. Twenty fish species are know to inhabit the park's rivers and lakes. There are also five amphibian species and one reptile species in the park. Among the mammals common in the park are the mountain hare, flying squirrel, reindeer, ermine, otter, Alces alces (known as the moose in North American English and elk in British English), wolf, fox, wolverine, bear, pine marten, weasel, arctic fox.

Recreational uses of the park include rafting, boating, and hiking in the summer, Nordic skiing in winter. Limited hunting is allowed too, but permits have to be applied for several months in advance. Due to the remote location of the park, the amount of tourism there is still quite low. According to the park's management, it is currently visited by some 4000 tourists every year, which is much less than the park's potential recreational capacity. The management was concerned with the fact that the user fees (some 2.4 million roubles (~ US $77.000) a year) did not cover park expenses (some 5 million roubles (~ US $160.000) a year).









kijoy


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

kijoy


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Aleksandr1505


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Дмитрий NesgibaemыйGvozdь Лаптев


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Дмитрий NesgibaemыйGvozdь Лаптев


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Дмитрий NesgibaemыйGvozdь Лаптев


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Дмитрий NesgibaemыйGvozdь Лаптев


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Дмитрий NesgibaemыйGvozdь Лаптев


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

markoanton


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

markoanton


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

markoanton


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

tulinovladimir


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Altay. *


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Altay*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Altay. Teletckoe lake*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Altay*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*The Astrakhan area. Delta of Volga*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Lake Baikal. Island Olkhon*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Lake Baikal. East coast of island Olkhon*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Lake Baikal.*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*The Golden Ring of Russia. Kostroma*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*The Golden Ring of Russia. Rostov the Great*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Volcano Karymsky and lake Karymskое. Kamchatka*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Peninsula Kamchatka. Coast of Pacific ocean. A gulf Viljuchinsky*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Peninsula Kamchatka. Coast of Pacific ocean*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Peninsula Kamchatka. A volcano Viljuchinsky*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Peninsula Kamchatka*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Volcano Karymsky*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Acid lake in a volcano crater Small Semjachik. Kamchatka*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Peninsula Kamchatka. A volcano Mutnovsky*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Saline soils. Priazovye. Krasnodar territory*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Rice fields. Krasnodar territory*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Black sea. A rock the Sail*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*The big Solovetsky island. A labyrinth*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*The big Solovetsky island. The Kremlin (the Solovetsky monastery)*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Peterhof. St.-Petersburg*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Smolny Cathedral*


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

wow, so many amazing pics


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Catherine Palace*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Mosque. St.-Petersburg*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Menshikov's palace. St.-Petersburg*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*The Peter and Paul Fortress. St.-Petersburg*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*St.-Petersburg*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Plateau of Putorana. Taymyr Peninsula*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Plateau of Putorana. Taymyr Peninsula*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Plateau of Putorana. Taymyr Peninsula*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Plateau of Putorana. Taymyr Peninsula*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Port Dudinka. The river Yenisei*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Тundra. Taymyr*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*The river Yenisei*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Sakhalin*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Yuzhno-Sakhalinsk*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Island Sakhalin*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*The Kremlin. Kazan. Tatarstan*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*River Sviyaga mouth. Republic Tatarstan*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Island Sviyazhsk. Republic Tatarstan*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Raifsky monastery. Republic Tatarstan*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*The Blagoveshchensk cathedral and mosque of Kul-Sharif. Kazan*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Aeration columns. Republic Komi*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Northern Ural Mountains. Republic Komi*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*GEOGRAPHY AND HYDROGRAPHY:*

Lake Baikal was known as the "North Sea" in historical Chinese texts. It was situated in the then Xiongnu territory. Very little was known to Europeans about the lake until the Russian expansion into the area in the 17th century. The first Russian explorer to reach Lake Baikal was Kurbat Ivanov in 1643.

The Trans-Siberian railway was built between 1896 and 1902. The scenic railway around the southwestern end of Lake Baikal required 200 bridges and 33 tunnels; until its completion, a train ferry transported railcars across the lake (from Port Baikal to Mysovaya) for a number of years. Beginning in 1956, the impounding of the Irkutsk Dam on the Angara River raised the level of the lake by 1.4 m (4.6 ft).

*Circum-Baikal Railway:*








Mr-Mamontoff


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Нефертити НАТАЛиЯ


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

As the railway was being built, a large hydrogeographical expedition headed by Fyodor Drizhenko produced the first detailed atlas of the contours of Baikal's depths. Known as the "Galapagos of Russia", its age and isolation have produced some of the world's richest and most unusual freshwater fauna.

Lake Baikal is in a rift valley, created by the Baikal Rift Zone, where the crust of the earth is pulling apart. At 636 kilometres (395 mi) long and 79 kilometres (49 mi) wide, Lake Baikal has the largest surface area of any freshwater lake in Asia (31.722 square kilometres / 12.248 square miles) and is the deepest lake in the world (1642 m / 5387 ft). The bottom of the lake is 1186.5 metres (3893 ft) below sea level, but below this lies some 7 kilometres (4.3 miles) of sediment, placing the rift floor some 8–11 kilometres (5.0–6.8 miles) below the surface: the deepest continental rift on Earth. In geological terms, the rift is young and active—it widens about two cm per year. The fault zone is also seismically active; there are hot springs in the area and notable earthquakes every few years. The lake drains into the Angara tributary of the Yenisei.

Its age is estimated at 25–30 million years, making it one of the most ancient lakes in geological history. It is unique among large, high-latitude lakes, in that its sediments have not been scoured by overriding continental ice sheets. U.S. and Russian studies of core sediment in the 1990s provide a detailed record of climatic variation over the past 250.000 years. Longer and deeper sediment cores are expected in the near future. Lake Baikal is furthermore the only confined fresh water lake in which direct and indirect evidence of gas hydrates exists.

The lake is completely surrounded by mountains. The Baikal Mountains on the north shore and the taiga are technically protected as a national park. It contains 27 islands; the largest, Olkhon, is 72 kilometers (45 miles) long and is the third-largest lake-bound island in the world. The lake is fed by as many as three hundred and thirty inflowing rivers. The main ones draining directly into Baikal are the Selenga River, the Barguzin River, the Upper Angara River, the Turka River, the Sarma River and the Snezhnaya River. It is drained through a single outlet, the Angara River.

Despite its great depth, the lake's waters are well-mixed and well-oxygenated throughout the water column, compared to the stratification that occurs in such bodies of water as Lake Tanganyika and the Black Sea.

*Olkhon Island, Shaman Rock:*








Михаил


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Михаил


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*WILDLIFE AND VEGETATION:*

Few other lakes can equal the extent of biodiversity present in Lake Baikal. Lake Baikal hosts 1085 species of plants and 1550 species and varieties of animals. More than 80% of the animals are endemic. Epischura baikalensis is endemic to Lake Baikal and the dominating zooplankton species there, making up 80 to 90 percent of total biomass. The Baikal Seal or nerpa (Phoca sibirica) is found throughout Lake Baikal. It is one of only three entirely freshwater seal populations in the world, the other two being subspecies of Ringed Seal. Perhaps the most important local species is the omul (Coregonus autumnalis migratorius), a smallish endemic salmonid. It is caught, smoked and then sold widely in markets around the lake.

Of particular note are the two species of golomyanka or Baikal oil fish (Comephorus baicalensis and C. dybowskii). These long-finned, translucent fish normally live in depths of 200–500 m (650–1600 ft) and are the primary prey of the Baikal seal, representing the largest fish biomass in the lake. The Baikal grayling (Thymallus arcticus baicalensis), a fast swimming salmonid, popular among anglers and the Baikal sturgeon (Asipenser baerri baicalensis), are both important endemic species with commercial value. The lake also hosts rich endemic fauna of invertebrates. Among them turbellarian worms, snails and amphipod crustaceans are particularly diverse.

The watershed of Lake Baikal has numerous flora species represented. The marsh thistle, Cirsium palustre, is found here at the eastern limit of its geographic range.









luki68


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

ИРИНЬЯ


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*White-throated Dipper:*








baikali


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Baikal seal or Nerpa:*








Vehrfnb


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

AVA (Я не Я)


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*RESEARCH:*

Several organizations are carrying out natural research projects on Lake Baikal. Most of them are governmental or associated with governmental organizations. The Baikal Research Centre is an independent research organization carrying out environmental educational and research projects at Lake Baikal.

In July 2008, Russia sent two small submersibles, Mir-1 and Mir-2, to descend 1592 m (5223 ft) to the bottom of Lake Baikal to conduct geological and biological tests on its unique ecosystem. Although originally reported as being successful, they did not set a world record for the deepest fresh water dive, reaching a depth of only 1580 m (5180 ft). That record is currently held by Anatoly Sagalevich, at 1637 m (5371 ft) (also in Lake Baikal aboard a Pisces submersible in 1990). Russian scientist and federal politician, Artur Chilingarov, also joined the 60 dives.









lexaf1065


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

lexaf1065


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*RUSSIAN EXPLORATION AND CONQUEST:*

Russian expansion into the Buryat area around Lake Baikal in 1628–1658 was part of the Russian conquest of Siberia. It was done first by following the Angara River upstream from Yeniseysk (founded 1619) and later by moving south from the Lena River. Russians first heard of the Buryats in 1609 at Tomsk. According to folktales related a century after the fact, in 1623, Demid Pyanda, who may have been the first Russian to reach the Lena, crossed from the upper Lena to the Angara and arrived at Yeniseysk. Vikhor Savin (1624) and Maksim Perfilyev (1626 and 1627–1628) explored Tungus country on the lower Angara. To the west, Krasnoyarsk on the upper Yenisei was founded in 1627. There were a number of ill-documented expeditions eastward from Krasnoyarsk. In 1628 Pyotr Beketov first encountered a group of Buryats and collected yasak (tribute) from them at the future site of Bratsk. In 1629 Yakov Khripunov set off from Tomsk to find a rumored silver mine. His men soon began plundering both Russians and natives. They were joined by another band of rioters from Krasnoyarsk but left the Buryat country when they ran short of food. This made it difficult for other Russians to enter the area. In 1631 Maksim Perfilyev built an ostrog (fortress) at Bratsk. The pacification was moderately successful, but in 1634 Bratsk was destroyed and its garrison killed. (The story goes that the Buryats did not know how to use firearms, so they decided to burn the muskets along with the dead Cossacks. The fire caused the guns to go off, killing a few people which made the Buryats think that the Russians were still fighting after they were dead). In 1635 Bratsk was restored by a punitive expedition under Nikolay Radukovsky. In 1638 it was besieged unsuccessfully.

In 1638 Perfilyev crossed from the Angara over the Ilim portage to the Lena River and went downstream as far as Olyokminsk. Returning, he sailed up the Vitim River into the area east of Lake Baikal (1640) where he heard reports of the Amur country. In 1641 Verkholensk was founded on the upper Lena. In 1643 Kurbat Ivanov went further up the Lena and became the first Russian to see Lake Baikal and Olkhon Island. Half his party under Semyon Skorokhodov remained on the lake, reached the Upper Angara at its northern tip and wintered on the Barguzin River on the northeast side. In 1644 Ivan Pokhabov went up the Angara to Baikal, becoming perhaps the first Russian to use this route which is difficult because of the rapids. He crossed the lake and explored the lower Selenge River. About 1647 he repeated the trip, obtained guides and visited a 'Tsetsen Khan' near Ulan Bator. In 1648 Ivan Galkin built a ostrog on the Barguzin River which became a center for eastward expansion. In 1652 Vasily Kolesnikov reported from Barguzin that one could reach the Amur country by following the Selenga, Uda and Khilok Rivers to the future sites of Chita and Nerchinsk. In 1653 Pyotr Beketov took Kolesnikov's route to Lake Irgen west of Chita and that winter his man Maxim Urasov founded Nerchinsk. Next spring he tried to occupy Nerchensk, but was forced by his men to join Stephanov on the Amur. Nerchinsk was destroyed by the local Tungus but restored in 1658.

*Buryats - ethnic population of the Baikal area:*








amk59


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

amk59


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*BAIKAL DEEP UNDERWATER NEUTRINO TELESCOPE:*

Since 1993, neutrino research has been conducted at the Baikal Deep Underwater Neutrino Telescope (BDUNT). The Baikal Neutrino Telescope NT-200 is being deployed in Lake Baikal, 3.6 km (2.2 mi) from shore at a depth of 1.1 km (0.68 mi). It consists of 192 optical modules (OMs).

*Baikal Astrophysical Observatory:*








alexsei


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*TOURISM:*

The lake, called "the Pearl of Siberia", drew investors from the tourist industry as energy revenues sparked an economic boom. Viktor Grigorov's Grand Baikal in Irkutsk is one of the investors, who planned to build three hotels creating 570 jobs. In 2007, the Russian government declared the Baikal region a special economic zone. The popular resort of Listvyanka is home to the seven-story Hotel Mayak. At the northern part of the lake Baikalplan (a German NGO) built together with Russians in 2009 the Frolikha Adventure Coastline Track a 100 km long Long-distance trail as example for a sustainable development of the region. Baikal was also declared a UNESCO World Heritage site in 1996. Rosatom plans to build a laboratory in Baikal, in conjunction with an international uranium plant and to invest $2.5 bn in the region and create 2.000 jobs in the city of Angarsk.

To reach Lake Baikal, there are three main starting points. Irkutsk is on the Angara River which flows out from the southern tip of Lake Baikal. It has the international Irkutsk Airport and is a major stop on Trans-Siberian Railway (Moscow-Novosibirsk-Taishet-Irkutsk-Vladivostok) and of Trans-Siberian Highway. Severobaikalsk on the northern tip of Lake Baikal is a relatively new town, on Baikal-Amur Mainline railway (Taishet - Severobaikalsk - Komsomolsk-na-Amure - Sovetskaya Gavan). Its airport is Nizhneangarsk Airport in its adjacent town of Nizhneangarsk. Ulan-Ude is about 100 km (62 mi) east of Lake Baikal, but one can stop on the southern shore of the lake on the way to Irkutsk along Trans-Siberian Railway or Trans-Siberian Highway, or on the eastern shore on the way north to Novy Uoyan along a major road.









Андрей Собетов


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*ENVIRONMENTAL CONCERNS:*

Baykalsk Pulp and Paper Mill (BPPM) was constructed in 1966, directly on the shore line, bleaching paper with chlorine and discharging waste into Baikal. After decades of protest, the plant was closed in November 2008 due to unprofitability. In March 2009 the plant owner announced the paper mill would never reopen. However, on 4 January 2010 the production was resumed. On 13 January 2010 Vladimir Putin introduced changes in the legislation legalising the operation of the mill, which brought about a wave of protests of ecologists and local residents. This was based on Putin's visual verification from a mini-submarine "I could see with my own eyes — and scientists can confirm — Baikal is in good condition and there is practically no pollution".

Russian oil pipelines state company "Transneft" was planning to build a trunk pipeline that would have come within 800 meters (2620 ft) of the lake shore in a zone of substantial seismic activity. Environmental activists in Russia, "Greenpeace", Baikal pipeline opposition and local citizens were strongly opposed to these plans, due to the possibility of an accidental oil spill that might cause significant damage to the environment. According to the "Transneft"'s president, numerous meetings with ordinary citizens were held in towns along the route, especially in Irkutsk. However, it was not until Russian president Vladimir Putin ordered the company to consider an alternative route 40 kilometers (25 miles) to the north to avoid such ecological risks that Transneft agreed to alter its plans. "Transneft" has since decided to move the pipeline away from Lake Baikal, so that it will not pass through any federal or republic natural reserves. Work began on the pipeline, two days after President Putin agreed to changing the route away from Lake Baikal.

In 2006, the Russian Government announced plans to build the world's first International Uranium Enrichment Centre at an existing nuclear facility in Angarsk, 95 kilometers (59 miles) from the lake's shores. However, critics argue it would be a disaster for the region and are urging the Government to reconsider. After enrichment, only 10 percent of the uranium-derived radioactive material would be exported to international customers, leaving 90 percent in the Lake Baikal region for storage. Uranium tailings contain radioactive and toxic materials, which if improperly stored are potentially dangerous to humans and can contaminate rivers and lakes.

*Baykalsk Pulp and Paper Mill:*








Шматков Дмитрий


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*HISTORICAL TRADITIONS:*

The first Russian to reach the lake is said to be Kurbat Ivanov in 1643. In the past, the Baikal was respectfully referred to by many Russians as the "Baikal Sea", rather than merely "Lake Baikal". This usage is attested already on the late-17th century maps by Semyon Remezov. To these days, the strait between the western shore of the Lake and the Olkhon Island is called Maloye More, i.e. "the Little Sea".

According to 19th century traveler Thomas Witlam Atkinson, locals in the Lake Baikal Region had the tradition that Christ visited the area: "The people have a tradition in connection with this region which they implicitly believe. They say "that Christ visited this part of Asia and ascended this summit, whence he looked down on all the region around. After blessing the country to the northward, he turned towards the south, and looking across the Baikal, he waved his hand, exclaiming 'Beyond this there is nothing'". Thus they account for the sterility of Daouria, where it is said "no corn will grow".









pe100v


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

vitugus


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

vitugus


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*UNDERWATER WORLD:*








luki68


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Валера


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

andrey-bur2010


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

ira-irina2662


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

andrey-bur2010


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

andrey-bur2010


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Андрей Собетов


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

sergeich-k


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*WINTER MIRACLES OF BAIKAL:*








baikali


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

sadnever


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Целовальникова Светлана


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

konstvorobey


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Andron


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Андрей Собетов


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

galina-luchsheva


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Андрей Собетов


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

n-n-n-n


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*OLKHON ISLAND:*








Михаил


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Михаил


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Михаил


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*SKY MIRACLES OF BAIKAL:*








rssnnut


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Андрей Собетов


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

baikali


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

vitugus


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

vitugus


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

evg2182


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

ekaterina-kachina


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

vitalinka695


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

kilian2009


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

eleshk


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Funny Bunny


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

Baikal lake is Amazing, some day i must take the Rossiya and give a visit to it


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Video tour of Russia. From Moscow to Vladivostok

http://www.apex.ru/apex/ru/expedition


----------



## DavidPL (May 2, 2008)

Pics of Baikal are so awesome... It's one of my dreams to be there  It's a pity that I don't speak russian...


----------



## preseant (Feb 7, 2009)

Landscapes of Russia are absolutely stunning :cheers:


----------



## ekat99 (Apr 23, 2010)

nice night-pics of Ekaterinburg:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1254553&page=3


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

AlekseyVT said:


> evg2182



Ah oh, I'm afraid of heights.......nice pic though, thanks.


----------



## Berlinerin (Jun 9, 2009)

Love those Baikal photos, on my must visit list as well , thanks !


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

Great photos, thanks!!!


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Thank you all.  Let's continue.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*THE LIST OF RUSSIAN WORLD HERITAGE SITES:*

*11. (UN #765; 1996) VOLCANOES OF KAMCHATKA:*

*Brief UNESCO's description: "This is one of the most outstanding volcanic regions in the world, with a high density of active volcanoes, a variety of types, and a wide range of related features. The six sites included in the serial designation group together the majority of volcanic features of the Kamchatka peninsula. The interplay of active volcanoes and glaciers forms a dynamic landscape of great beauty. The sites contain great species diversity, including the world's largest known variety of salmonoid fish and exceptional concentrations of sea otter, brown bear and Stellar's sea eagle".*

*Kamchatka Krai* is one of the 83 federal subjects of Russian Federation. It is a krai formed on July 1, 2007 as a result of the merger of Kamchatka Oblast and Koryak Autonomous Okrug, after a referendum held on the issue on October 23, 2005. The administrative centre is the city of Petropavlovsk-Kamchatsky. The okrug retains the status of a special administrative division of the krai under the name of Koryak Okrug.

The merger united the Russian Federation's constituent parts on the Kamchatka Peninsula. The krai is a part of the country's Far Eastern Federal District.

Population of the Kamchatka Krai is 342.245 (2010). After nearly two decades, Kamchatka recorded a net natural population growth instead of decline in 2007. However in first half of 2008, the trend was reversed and population decline was observed again, partly due to an increased mortality rate among the rural population.

According to 2002 Census: Out of those who stated their nationality in Census, around 88.89% of the population is White (Slav, Germanic, Finnic or Moldvin), while close to 4.32% is indigenous (Mostly Koryak) and close to 3.53% is Turkic/Caucassian/Asian (Tatars, Koreans, Azerbaijanians, Chuvash, Armenians, Bashkirs). A small number of Russian speaking Cossacks and other nationalities boycotted the census, refusing to state their nationality. In Kamchatka close to 3.3% refused to state their nationality.

*Petropavlovsk-Kamchatsky* is the main city and the administrative, industrial, scientific, and cultural center of Kamchatka Krai (Russia). Population: 194.431 (2010).

The city is situated on high hills and surrounded by volcanoes. In fact, the horizon cannot be seen clearly from any point in town as volcanoes and mountains are everywhere. Across Avacha Bay from the city is Russia's largest submarine base, the Rybachiy Nuclear Submarine Base, established during Soviet times and still used by the Russian Navy. The city is located 6766 kilometers (4204 miles) from Moscow, about 9 hours by plane.

Petropavlovsk was founded by Danish navigator Vitus Bering, in the service of the Russian Navy. Bering reached Avacha Bay on July 10, 1740 and laid the foundation stone for the harbor town, naming the new settlement "Petropavlovsk" (Peter + Paul) after his two ships, the "St. Peter" and the "St. Paul", built in Okhotsk for his second expedition. The town's location on the sheltered Avacha Bay and at the mouth of the Avacha River saw it develop to become the most important settlement in Kamchatka. It was granted town status on April 9, 1812.

During the 1854–1855 Crimean War, the city was put under siege by the Anglo-French forces, but never fell. The city had been fortified under the command of Nikolay Muravyov-Amursky in the years previous, but only possessed a small garrison of a few hundred soldiers and 67 cannons. After much exchange of fire, 600 allied troops landed south of the city, but were forced to retreat by only 230 Russian troops after heavy fighting. One week later, 900 allied troops landed east of the town, but were again repelled by the Russians. The allied ships then retreated from Russian waters. The total Russian losses were reported at around 100 men, those of the allies at least five times that number.

Petropavlovsk was a great source of fish, particularly salmon, and crab meat for the Soviet Union in the 20th century. Since the end of the Soviet era fishing rights have also been granted to foreign interests.

The city has developed a tourist infrastructure. About twenty large tourism companies offer a wide range of services from bear hunting to paragliding. No roads connect the Kamchatka Peninsula to the rest of the world. Travel to Petropavlovsk-Kamchatsky is expensive but is growing in popularity because of the remarkable scenery throughout the peninsula. The city is served by Petropavlovsk-Kamchatsky Airport. Ethnic Russians and Ukrainians make up the majority of the population; the city on its own has more inhabitants than the entire neighboring Chukotka Autonomous Okrug or Magadan Oblast. The climate is subarctic and precipitation averages are estimated at 860 millimeters (33.9 inches), or about three times as much as average in Siberia, with most falling as snow. Temperatures in winter are milder than in Siberia: a typical January day averages -7.3 °C (18.9 °F), while in summer 15 °C (59 °F) constitutes an average August maximum.

*Petropavlovsk-Kamchatsky, Avacha Bay:*








Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*The Kamchatka Peninsula* is a 1250-kilometer long peninsula in the Russian Far East, with an area of 472.300 square kilometers (182.400 square miles). It lies between the Pacific Ocean to the east and the Sea of Okhotsk to the west. Immediately offshore along the Pacific coast of the peninsula runs the 10.500-metre (34.400 ft) deep Kuril-Kamchatka Trench.

The Kamchatka Peninsula, the Commander Islands, and Karaginsky Island constitute the Kamchatka Krai of the Russian Federation. The majority of the 402.500 inhabitants are Russians, but there are also about 13.000 Koryaks. More than half of the population lives in Petropavlovsk-Kamchatsky (194.431 people) and nearby Yelizovo (38.980).

The Kamchatka peninsula contains the Volcanoes of Kamchatka, a UNESCO World Heritage Site. Kamchatka receives up to 2700 mm (110 inches) of precipitation per year. The summers are moderately cool, and the winters tend to be rather stormy with rare amounts of lightning.









Natalie Fed


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*GEOGRAPHY:*

Politically, the peninsula is part of Kamchatka Krai. The southern tip is called Cape Lopatka. The circular bay to the north of this on the Pacific side is Avacha Bay with the capital, Petropavlovsk-Kamchatsky. North up the Pacific side, the four peninsulas are called Shipunsky Point, Kronotsky Point, Kamchatsky Point and Ozernoy Point. North of Ozernoy is the large Karaginsky Bay and island. Northeast of this off the map is Korfa Bay with the town of Tilichiki. On the opposite side is the Shelikhov Gulf.

The spine of the peninsula is the Kamchatka or Central Range. Along the southeast coast is the Vostochny or Eastern Range. Between these is the central valley. The Kamchatka River starts northwest of Avacha and flows north down the central valley, turning east near Klyuchi to enter the Pacific south of Kamchatsky Point at Ust-Kamchatsk. In the nineteenth century a trail led west from near Klychi over the mountains to Tegil river and town which was the main trading post on the west coast. North of Tegil is Koryak okrug. South of the Tegil is the Icha River. Just south of the headwaters of the Kamchatka, the Bistraya River curves southwest to enter the Sea of Okhotsk at Bolsheretsk, which was once a port connecting the peninsula to Okhotsk. South of the Bistraya is the Golygina River.

There is a road from Bolsheretsk to Petropavlovsk and another from this road up the central valley (with a bus service) to Ust-Kamchatsk. The northern end of the road is of poorer quality. Apart from the two roads, transport is by small plane, helicopter, four-wheel drive truck and army truck.

The obvious circular area in the central valley is the Klyuchevskaya Sopka, an isolated volcanic group southeast of the curve of the Kamchatka River. West of Kronotsky Point is the Kronotsky Biosphere Reserve with the Valley of Geysers. At the southern tip is the Southern Kamchatka Wildlife Refuge with Kurile Lake. There are several other protected areas: Palana is located in the Koryak area on the northwest coast.

*Valley of Geysers:*








agharta1982


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Vitaly Zaytsev


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

mis


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Volcanic caldera Uzon:*








aguscha12


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

ivelichinskaya


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*HISTORY AND EXPLORATION:*

When the Russians reached the Sea of Okhotsk (Ivan Moskvitin, 1639) they were blocked because they lacked the skills and equipment to build sea-going ships. The country to the northeast was difficult and the Koryaks warlike. Therefore, Kamchatka was entered from the north. After helping found Anadyrsk, in 1651 Mikhail Stadukhin went south and followed the coast of the Sea of Okhotsk from Penzhina Bay to Okhotsk. From about 1667 there were reports of a Kamchatka River to the south. Some time before 1700 a group of Russians were stranded and died on Kamchatka.

In 1695 Vladimir Atlasov was made prikazchik (head) of Anadyrsk. In 1696 he sent the Cossack Luka Morozko south. Morozko got as far as the Tigil River and returned with reports and some mysterious writings, probably Japanese. In 1697-1699 Atlasov explored nearly the whole of the peninsula. He built an ostrog (fortress) at Verkhny-Kamchatsk and rescued or captured a Japanese castaway and went to Moscow to report. In 1699 the Russians at Verkhny-Kamchatsk were killed by the Koryaks on their way back to Anadyrsk. The 1700 punitive expedition destroyed a Koryak village and founded Nizhne-Kamchatsk on the lower river. Bolskeretsk was founded in 1703. From about 1705 there was a breakdown of order. There were numerous mutinies and native wars all over the peninsula and north to the Koryak country of the Penzhina River and Olyutorsky Gulf. Several people were sent out to restore order, including Atlasov who was murdered in 1711. Some degree of order was restored by Vasily Merlin in 1733-39. There was no significant resistance after 1756. A major smallpox epidemic hit in 1768-69. By 1773 there were about 2.500 Itelmen and about 1.900 in 1820, down from an original population of 12 to 25 thousand. Russian customs were adopted and there was a great deal of intermarriage so that Kamchadal, the original Russian name for the Itelmen, came to mean any Russian or part-Russian born on the peninsula.

In 1713 Peter the Great sent shipbuilders to Okhotsk. A fifty-four-foot boat was built and sailed to the Tegil River (June, 1716). This one week journey, later shifted to Okhotsk-Bolseretsk, became the standard route to Kamchatka. Vitus Bering's first voyage left Nizhne-Kamchatsk in 1728. As part of his second voyage he founded Petropavlovsk-Kamchatsky in 1740. The Second Kamchatka Expedition by the Danish explorer Vitus Bering, in the employ of the Russian Navy, began the "opening" of Kamchatka in earnest, helped by the fact that the government began to use the area as a place of exile. In 1755, Stepan Krasheninnikov published the first detailed description of the peninsula, An Account of the Land of Kamchatka. The Russian government encouraged the commercial activities of the Russian-American Company by granting land to newcomers on the peninsula. By 1812, the indigenous population had fallen to fewer than 3200, while the Russian population had risen to 2500.

In 1854, the French and British, who were battling Russian forces on the Crimean Peninsula, attacked Petropavlovsk-Kamchatsky. During the Siege of Petropavlovsk, 988 men with a mere 68 guns managed to defend the outpost against 6 ships with 206 guns and 2540 French and British soldiers. Despite the heroic defence, Petropavlovsk was abandoned as a strategic liability after the Anglo-French forces withdrew. The next year when a second enemy force came to attack the port, they found it deserted. Frustrated, the ships bombarded the city and withdrew.

The next fifty years were lean ones for Kamchatka. The naval port was moved to Ust-Amur and in 1867 Alaska was sold to the United States, making Petropavlovsk obsolete as a transit point for traders and explorers on their way to the American territories. In 1860, Primorsky (Maritime) Region was established and Kamchatka was placed under its jurisdiction. In 1875, the Kuril Islands were ceded to Japan in return for Russian sovereignty over Sakhalin. The Russian population of Kamchatka stayed around 2500 until the turn of the century, while the native population increased to 5000.

World War II hardly affected Kamchatka except for its service as a launch site for the invasion of the Kurils in late 1945. After the war, Kamchatka was declared a military zone. Kamchatka remained closed to Russians until 1989 and to foreigners until 1990.

*Koryaks - indigenous population of the Kamchatka:*








Natalie Fed


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Natalie Fed


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Leshiy


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Leshiy


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Волчица


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*TERRESTRIAL FLORA:*

Kamchatka boasts abundant flora. The variable climate promotes different flora zones where tundra and muskeg are dominant succeeded by grasses, flowering shrubs and forests of pine, birch, alder and willow. The wide variety of plant forms spread throughout the Peninsula promotes just as wide a variation in animal species that feed off them. Although precipitation in Kamchatka is high, along with milder winters and fertile soil, surprisingly, forests do not stretch as wide as in the rest of Siberia, since the location near the coast lowers summer temperatures, whereas in Siberia, the much warmer summers allow ample sunlight for forests. Instead, the vegetation is mostly tundra, with a few scattered forests in and around the interior.









Соня


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

aguscha12


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

galamish


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*TERRESTRIAL AND AQUATIC FAUNA:*

Kamchatka boasts diverse and abundant wildlife. This is due to climates ranging from temperate to subarctic, diverse topography and geography, many free-flowing rivers, proximity to highly productive waters from the northwestern Pacific Ocean and the Bering and Okhotsk Seas, and to the low human density and minimal development. It also boasts the southernmost expanse of Arctic tundra in the world. Commercial exploitation of marine resources and a history of fur trapping has taken its toll on several species.

Among terrestrial mammals, Kamchatka is best known for the abundance and size of its brown bears. In the Kronotsky Nature Preserve there are estimated to be three to four bears per 100 square kilometres. Other fauna of note include carnivores such as wolf, arctic and other fox, lynx, wolverine, sable, several species of weasel, ermine and river otter; several large ungulates, such as bighorn sheep, reindeer, and moose; and rodents/leporids, including hares, marmot, lemming and several species of squirrel. The peninsula is the breeding ground for Steller's sea eagle, one of the largest eagle species, along with the golden eagle and gyr falcon.

Kamchatka contains probably the world's greatest diversity of salmonid fish, including all six species of anadromous Pacific salmon (chinook, chum, coho, seema, pink, and sockeye). Biologists estimate that a sixth to a quarter of all Pacific salmon originates in Kamchatka. Kuril Lake is recognized as the biggest spawning-ground for sockeye in Eurasia. In response to pressure from poaching and to worldwide decreases in salmon stocks, some 24.000 square kilometers (9.300 square miles) along nine of the more productive salmon rivers are in the process of being set aside as a nature preserve. Stickleback species, particularly Gasterosteus aculeatus and Pungitius pungitius, also occur in many coastal drainages, and are likely present in freshwater as well.

Cetaceans that frequent the highly productive waters of the northwestern Pacific and the Okhotsk Sea include: orcas, Dall's and harbor porpoises, humpback whales, sperm whales and fin whales. Less frequently, grey whales (from the Eastern population), the critically endangered North Pacific Right Whale and Bowhead Whale, beaked whales and minke whales are encountered. Blue whale are known to feed off of the southeastern shelf in summer. Among pinnipeds, Steller's sea lions, northern fur seals, spotted seals and harbor seals are abundant along much of the peninsula. Further north, walruses and bearded seals can be encountered on the Pacific side, and ribbon seals reproduce on the ice of Karaginsky Bay. Sea otters are concentrated primarily on the southern end of the peninsula.

Seabirds include northern fulmars, thick and thin-billed murres, kittiwakes, tufted and horned puffins, red-faced, pelagic and other cormorants, and many other species. Typical of the northern seas, the marine fauna is likewise rich. Of commercial importance are Kamchatka crab (king crab), scallop, squid, pollock, cod, herring, halibut and several species of flatfish.

*Steller Sea Lions:*








agaltsoff


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Natalie Fed


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Natalie Fed


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Marianna


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Marianna


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

mis


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

july63


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Губенко Фото


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Leshiy


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

iv702


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Sea eagles:*








Leshiy


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Ka-Valentina-48


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

sorokura


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Кирилл


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

degtyannikovAA


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*11. VOLCANOES OF KAMCHATKA:*

The Kamchatka River and the surrounding central side valley are flanked by large volcanic belts containing around 160 volcanoes, 29 of them still active. The peninsula has a high density of volcanoes and associated volcanic phenomena, with 19 active volcanoes being included in the six UNESCO World Heritage List sites in the Volcanoes of Kamchatka group, most of them on the Kamchatka Peninsula.

The highest volcano is Klyuchevskaya Sopka (4.750 m or 15.584 ft), the largest active volcano in the Northern Hemisphere, while the most striking is Kronotsky, whose perfect cone was said by celebrated volcanologists Robert and Barbara Decker to be a prime candidate for the world's most beautiful volcano. Somewhat more accessible are the three volcanoes visible from Petropavlovsk-Kamchatsky: Koryaksky, Avachinsky, and Kozelsky. In the center of Kamchatka is Eurasia's world famous Geyser Valley which was partly destroyed by a massive mudslide in June 2007.

Owing to the Kuril-Kamchatka Trench, deep-focus seismic events and tsunamis are fairly common. A pair of megathrust earthquakes occurred off the coast on October 16, 1737, and on November 4, 1952, in the magnitude of ~9.3 and 8.2 respectively. A chain of more shallow earthquakes were recorded as recently as April 2006.









agharta1982


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Александр Д.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

alchen2010


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

aguscha12


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Miss-AvA


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*11.1. VOLCANOES OF CENTRAL RANGE FROM NORTH TO SOUTH:*

# Lettunup (1340 m)
# Voyampolsky (1225 m)
# Severny (1936 m)
# Snegovoy (2169 m)
# Ostry (2552 m)
# Tobeltsen (832 m)
# X Cone (2128 m)
# Spokoyny (2171 m) 
# Iktunup (2300 m) 
# Snezhny (2169 m) 
# Atlasova or Nylgimelkin (1764 m)
# Bely (2080 m)
# Alngey (1853 m) 
# Uka (1643 m) 
# Yelovsky (1381 m) 
# Shishel (2525 m)
# Mezhdusopochny (1641 m)
# Titila (1559 m) 
# Gorny Institute (2125 m) 
# Tuzovsky (1533 m) 
# Leutongey (1333 m) 
# Sedankinsky (1241 m) 
# Fedotych (965 m) 
# Kebeney (1527 m)









Maxim Portnyagin


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Late Pleistocene Ostry volcano (at the left) and mid-Holocene X Cone (at the right) seen from the northwest. Ostry slope is destroyed by a large landslide crater formed likely in the early Holocene time:*








Maria Pevzner


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*X Cone seen from the west. Based on tephrochronology and 14C dating the cone and its lava flow formed ~4 ka BP:*








Maria Pevzner


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Spokoiny ("quiet" in Russian) volcano viewed from the east. Spokoiny is the northernmost of the large Holocene Kamchatka volcanoes. It produced at least five minor to moderate explosive eruptions in Holocene, the most recent around 5.4 ka BP. The volcano was mentioned by Nikolay Ogorodov et al. (1972) as Kutina volcano:*








Maria Pevzner


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*The helicopter is heading back to the city. A last glance at the northern Central Range volcanoes. Spokoiny is at the foreground, X Cone is the next one to the left, and a steep white cone of the late Pleistocene Ostry volcano is at the background:*








Maria Pevzner


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Nylgimelkin cinder cones and lava field formed around 5.5 ka BP at the northwestern foot of the old Khuvkhoitun volcano (at the background right). Nylgimelkin eruptive center was mentioned by Nikolay Ogorodov et al. (1972) as Atlasov volcano; the largest cone, however, is named Nylgimelkin on the modern maps:*








Maria Pevzner


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Titila shield volcano viewed from the south. Titila started to form in the late Pleistocene time. The volcano was active 10-8 and 3-2.5 ka BP (14C). A flank vent (a summit in front of Titila) was formed in early Holocene. Its lava flows dammed a river to form Glubokoe ("Deep") Lake (at the far right). Titila eruptives are transitional from medium to high-K basalt:*








Maxim Portnyagin


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Gorny Institute volcano viewed from the south. The volcano is believed to have been active throughout the Holocene based on thin tephra layers and a pyroclatic flow deposit found at its foot:*








Maria Pevzner


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*11.2. KLYUCHEVSKAYA GROUP:*

# Srednyaya Sopka (2978 m)
# Ushkovsky (3943 m)
# Krestovsky (4057 m)
# Klyuchevskaya Sopka (4750 m)
# Kamen (4575 m)
# Bezymyanny (2866 m)
# Bolshaya Zimina (3081 m)
# Malaya Zimina (2242 m)
# Ostry Tolbachik (3682 m)
# Plosky Tolbachik (3140 m)
# Bolshaya Udina (2943 m)
# Malaya Udina (1945 m)
# Kizimen (2485 m)

*View from the space. Klyuchevskaya group at the left upper corner:*








Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

mis


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Ushkovsky:*








mis


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Klyuchevskaya Sopka* is a stratovolcano which is the highest mountain on the Kamchatka Peninsula of Russia and the highest active volcano of Eurasia. Its steep, symmetrical cone towers about 100 kilometres (60 mi) from the Bering Sea. The volcano is part of the natural UNESCO World Heritage Site Volcanoes of Kamchatka.

Klyuchevskaya's first recorded eruption occurred in 1697, and it has been almost continuously active ever since, as have many of its neighboring volcanoes. First climbed in 1788 by Daniel Gauss and two other members of the Billings Expedition. No other ascents were then recorded until 1931, when several climbers were killed by flying lava on the descent. As similar dangers still exist today, few ascents are made.

Klyuchevskaya Sopka is considered sacred by some indigenous peoples, being viewed by them as the location at which the world was created. Other volcanoes in the region are seen with similar spiritual significance, but Klyuchevskaya Sopka is the most sacred of these. It is said that when the god Volkov created the world, this was the point at which he held it, and so it remains unfinished, unsealed, thus the volcanic activity.

Beginning in early January, 2007, the Klyuchevskaya volcano began another eruption cycle. Students from the University of Alaska Fairbanks and scientists of the Alaska Volcano Observatory traveled to Kamchatka in the spring to monitor the eruption. On June 28, 2007, the volcano began to experience the largest explosions so far recorded in this eruption cycle. An ash plume from the eruption reached a height of 32.000 feet before drifting westward, disrupting air traffic from the United States to Asia and causing ashfalls on Alaska's Unimak Island.

As early as 27 February, 2010, gas plumes had erupted from Klyuchevskaya Sopka (reaching elevations of 22.500 feet) and during the first week of March 2010, both explosive ash eruptions and effusive lava eruptions occurred until, by 9 March, the ash cloud was reported to have reached an elevation of 20.000 feet. Also, significant thermal anomalies have been reported and gas-steam plumes extended roughly 31 miles to the north-east from the volcano on 3 March.









elen-elen32


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

YoDA-ZeRO


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

nester412


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

YoDA-ZeRO


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

YoDA-ZeRO


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Klyuchevskaya Sopka and Kamen:*








agaltsoff


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Silenza


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Kamen and Bezymyanny:*








Gerasimenko Anton


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Bezymanny:*








gali17


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Ostry Tolbachik:*








c5659200821


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

ШИШКОВКА. Фотоклуб.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Plosky Tolbachik:*








HomoPhoticus


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Bolshaya Udina:*








Алексей КОТЕЛЬНИКОВ


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

dolmat-olga


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Kizimen:*








Олег Литвинов


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

НАТАЛЬЯ ЯКУШКО


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*DEMOGRAPHICS:*

The population of the Altai Republic is 210.725 inhabitants (2010). As per the 2002 Census, ethnic Russians make up 57.4% of the republic's population, with the ethnic Altay people numbering only 30.6%. Other groups include Kazakhs (6.0%), Telengits (2368, or 1.2%), Tubalars (1533, or 0.8%), Ukrainians (1437 or 0.7%), and a host of smaller groups, each accounting for less than 0.5% of the total population.









ngv2501


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Kuraaltai


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*HISTORY:*

This area is part of a great crossroads in the ancient world. Nomadic tribes crossed through the territory during periods of migration. The nomadic tribes were composed of different peoples. Archeological sites reveal that ancient humans lived in the area. The Altay people are a Turkic people, some of whom have settled here, who were originally nomadic and date back to the 2nd millennium BCE.

The national autonomy for the Altai people was created on June 1, 1922 as Oyrot Autonomous Oblast, part of Altai Krai. The original name for this region was Bazla. On January 7, 1948 it was renamed Gorno-Altai Autonomous Oblast. In 1991 it was reorganized into the Gorno-Altai Autonomous Soviet Socialist Republic (ASSR). In 1992 it was renamed as the Altai Republic.

The head of government in Altai Republic is the Head of the Republic, popularly elected for a four-year term. As of 2006, the Head of the Republic is Alexander Vasilyevich Berdnikov, who succeeded Mikhail Lapshin in this post. The supreme legislative body of the republic is the State Assembly—El Kurultai, with 41 deputies popularly elected every four years. Ivan Belekov is the current Chairman of the State Assembly-El Kurultai from 2006.

The Republic's Constitution was adopted on June 7, 1997.

*Indigenous population of the Altai:*








Андрей И.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

БИЯ*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

naostrove2710


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

mongolia-inside


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*ECONOMY:*

The Altai Republic is a highly agricultural region. However, it does have some industry which includes foodstuffs, non-ferrous metallurgy, chemicals, gold mining, footwear, dairying and timber. Tourism has also begun to make its mark on the economy, and a large number of new hotels and resorts catering towards "New Russians" have begun to appear.

*TRANSPORTATION:*

Due to geographical peculiarities of the Republic, two means of transport—motor transport (over 90% of all kinds of traffic) and air transport (passenger traffic and transport of mail) — were developed. Motor transport is by far the prevailing one, and the vast majority of the Republic's inhabitants live along the main Chuiskiy highway. The extent of automobile roads is more than 3.500 kilometers (2.175 miles), 572 km (355 miles) of which is the Chuiskiy, the route of Federal importance Novosibirsk-Biysk-Tashanta.









НАТАЛЬЯ ЯКУШКО


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*TOURISM:*

With the Soviet Union's collapse, the Altai Republic's tourism industry has greatly expanded. Although wealthy Russians from neighboring Russian republics are the most common sort of tourist in Altai, foreign interest has also grown in the area, especially due to the area's spiritual significance to New Age believers and others.

Popular tourist destinations tend to be concentrated in the north, where the roads are more accessible. They are also almost entirely located along the Chuiskiy highway, which is the main road from the north into the mountains (although it is currently only two lanes wide). The north is also significantly warmer than the elevated southern areas, which tend to be chilly even in the summer.

Some of the more well-known tourist spots in the Altai region include Lake Aiya (a popular bathing spot), Belokurikha (known for its mineral water springs), and the picturesque Chemal region. More adventurous travelers may wish to visit the more remote Lake Teletskoye or Mount Belukha in the south.









БИЯ*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Надежда Орлова


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*EDUCATION:*

There is one university (Gorno-Altaisk State University), twelve colleges, and 205 secondary schools in the republic.

*RELIGION:*

The traditional religion of the native Altaians is shamanism. Ethnic Russians primarily practice Orthodox Christianity, while Kazakhs are traditionally Muslims. Tibetan Buddhism has also recently begun making some inroads by way of neighboring Mongolia and Tuva.

From 1904 until the 1930s, a new religious movement called Burkhanism (or Ak Jang, the "white faith") was popularized among native Altaians. The religion originated in Altai, and emphasized the "white" aspect of shamanistic practice. Burkhanism remains an important component of Altaian national consciousness, and is currently being revived in several forms along with indigenous Altai culture in general.

Russian New Age followers often go on pilgrimages to Mount Belukha, which is considered to be the location of Shambhala both by some New Agers and locals of Altai. One can often find manifestations of shamanistic spirituality in the region; for example, at points along the Katun River, local believers in shamanism are known to tie white ribbons to nearby trees and leave offerings of coins or food to the spirits. Although shamanism is much less widely practiced today, it is regaining popularity as a result of new religious freedom following the collapse of the Soviet Union.

In contrast to the general environment of religious tolerance, Jehovah's Witnesses are being officially repressed by prosecutors and judges in the Altai Republic, as is happening in other sections of the Russian Federation. Jehovah's Witnesses were subject to official persecution, incarceration and deportation in Russia from the 1940s until the late 1980s or early 1990s. This is despite the fact that: "On March 14, 1996, Jehovah’s Witnesses were fully exonerated by a Russian Federation Presidential Decree (No. 378) as victims of political repression".

*Shamanism:*








svetatuvinka


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

SOlAL50


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*12. GOLDEN MOUNTAINS OF ALTAI:*

*Golden Mountains of Altai* is the name of an UNESCO World Heritage Site consisting of the Altai and Katun Natural Reserves, Lake Teletskoye, Belukha Mountain, and the Ukok Plateau. As stated in the UNESCO description of the site, "the region represents the most complete sequence of altitudinal vegetation zones in central Siberia, from steppe, forest-steppe, mixed forest, subalpine vegetation to alpine vegetation". While making its decision, UNESCO also cited Russian Altai's importance for preservation of the globally endangered mammals, such as snow leopard and the Altai argali. The site covers a vast area of 16.178 square kilometres.

*Snow leopard:*








Александр Кондаков


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Lynx:*








Александр Кондаков


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Altai argali:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Link


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*12.1. ALTAI NATURAL RESERVE:*

The Altai region of south-western Siberia is one of the oldest areas of human settlement in all of Russia and Asia. Ancient tribes of Scythian and Turkic herdsmen and hunters left cultural monuments over the millennia. But the rocky peaks and alpine lakes and rivers of the Altai and Sayan mountains eluded man's imprint over time. These pristine and spectacular mountain landscapes are fully protected today by the Altai Natural Reserve. Teletskoye Lake - the jewel of Western Siberia - snakes through peaks and valleys of this nature reserve, offering one of the last great sources of pure water on Earth. Majestic stands of Siberian pine - some trees reaching several hundred years of age - coat mountain slopes in a think green blanket, offering food and shelter to the birds and animals of the Siberian "taiga", or boreal forest.

In 1932 the first nature reserve, Altai Natural Reserve, was established in the mountainous plateau east of the River Chulushman with the aim of protecting Lake Teletskoe and the eastern Altai. While many of the great Siberian Rivers have been polluted by mining, oil exploration, and industrial production, the inaccessibility of the Altai mountains has meant that much of the forests and rivers in the region have remained pristine. However, some adjoining lands to the reserve suffer from overgrazing, logging, and farming activities.

Until 1976, Altai Natural Reserve was the only strictly protected nature reserve in the whole of Western Siberia. Even so, Altai Natural Reserve endured substantial territorial losses when the reserve was closed twice as a result of political whims - first from 1951-1957 and again from 1962-1967. The original reserve protected an enormous 13.000 square kilometers expanse of land, but by the second time the reserve was reopened, the territory had been reduced to 8.638 square kilometers. During the closures, populations of sable, reindeer, and other game were damaged by hunting, and forests near Teletskoye Lake were logged. Today, to ensure protection of the argali sheep, the Altai snowcock, and certain endemic species of plants, the western border of the Natural Reserve should be expanded to include the upper reaches of the Bashkaus River (600 squre kilometers), as well as certain steppe lands on the right bank of the Chulyshman River.

An odd source of pollution in the Natural Reserve comes from the Baikonur rocket launch site in neighboring Kazakhstan. When rockets are launched into space, empty fuel containers and other parts drop from the sky. As a result, some of the most beautiful and remote landscapes on Earth are littered with space trash.









bluesrock


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

AS


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

aleksey-kartashev


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Вадим Осадчий


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

С. Долгов


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Dicus


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

aleksey-kartashev


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Nastasja-84


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

v.katt


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

TantNata


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*12.2. LAKE TELETSKOYE:*

Lake Teletskoye (Altay: Altyn-Kol, literally: "Golden Lake") is the largest lake in the Altay Mountains and the Altai Republic, Russia. It is one of 25 deepest lakes in the world, having a depth of up to 325 meters.

Situated at a height of 434 meters (1.424 ft) above sea level, the lake is 78 kilometers (48 miles) long and 5 kilometers (3 miles) wide and lies between the mountain ridges Korbu and Al-tyntu, on the junction of Sailughem Mountains and Western Sayans. Its surface area is 223 square kilometers (90 square miles); however, due to its considerable depth (325 metres, 1066 ft), the lake contains no less than 40 cubic kilometers (9.6 cubic miles) of fresh water. Annual water level fluctuations are estimated at some 348 sm. The lake transparency is high, with the visibility of the lake water ranging from six to fourteen meters.

About 70 rivers and 150 temporary streams flow into the lake, the largest of them, Chulyshman River, supplying more than half of the lake's water. The lake is drained through a single outlet, the Biya River, which, after its confluence with the Katun River, forms one of Siberia's largest rivers, the Ob River.

The lake is surrounded by mountains of 600-1300 meters in the northern part and about 1700-2400 meters (5600-7900 ft) in the southern part. Lake Teletskoe is included into Altai Nature Reserve. That reserve along with the Katun Natural Reserve and the Ukok Plateau Nature Refuge were listed as one of UNESCO World Natural Heritage Sites under the name "Golden Mountains of Altai".

The Altay people have a legend about the name of the lake in their language, which means Golden Lake. According to this story, once, a rich man had a ingot of gold, which he wanted to use to buy food. He travelled around Altai, but could not find anyone who would sell him any food. Eventually, he threw the gold into the lake; allegedly, this is where the name originates from.

There is a field base of Institute of Taxonomy and Ecology of Animals by Siberian Division of Russian Academy of Sciences at northwest part of the lake, about 6 kilometers from head water of Biya River. On basis of it are performed researches of insect-eaters and rodents of Altai Republic, helminthofauna of vertebrates in biocenoses of taiga, ichthyocenose and animal plankton of Lake Teletskoye. Near of the base is located research-and-production sport-and-sanitary base of Gorno-Altaisk State University. Tomsk State University carries out its investigation more than 50 years. Many years here work ecologists from Institute of Water and Ecological Problems by Siberian Division of Russian Academy of Sciences, and also geologists and archeologists from the Academy. Geomorphologists and geologists scrutinize geological structure of Lake Teletskoye, its paleogeography, age and origin.

It has been known since a long time that there is gold in placers and bedrock deposits in the Altay. The Geomorphologists from Tomsk State University works in the Teletskoye geology-prospecting detachment searching for gold-placers. They managed to establish a new search criterion for a placer. The base for the discovery were the palaeoglaciological studies during the last few years and theoretical models of the diluvial morpholithogenesis. The content of the precious component is everywhere much higher than the lowest accepted industrial standard, sometimes it’s tremendous.

The investigators carried out large-scale exploration routes on vast territories near watersheds of the upper reaches of all the rivers in the northern and western parts of the Teletskoye Lake basin. These explorations included studies of exposures, boring of prospect-holes, pits and hollow wells (up to 15 meters deep). The results of these investigations let us speak about the regularity and reliability of the new criterion. The first 14C-method data for the layered clays on the flat watersheds showed the age of 15 thousand years and younger. This important fact leads to an unavoidable conclusion about the utterly youth of the Teletskoje Lake depression – the post-glacial age of “the last cutting” during the pre-glacial (Late Quaternary) peneplain.









Рысёнок


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Great Слон


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

july63


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

miss-deno


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

anatoly9539


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

KVF47КУДРЯ


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

aleksey-kartashev


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

aleksey-kartashev


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

anatoly9539


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

aleksey-kartashev


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Галина Хвощевская


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

igorpetrofff


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*12.3. KATUN NATURAL RESERVE:*

*Katun State Nature Preserve* is located in the Altai Republic in Siberia, along the border with Kazakhstan. It was established on July 25, 1991. Its area is 1.517 square kilometers. In 1998 Katun became part of the Golden Mountains of Altai UNESCO World Heritage Site. Mount Belukha, the highest mountain in Siberia at 4506 meters (14.500 feet), is located in the preserve.

The reserve features 700 species of plants, 51 mammals, 140 of birds, three types of reptiles and eight fish species. Endangered species include the fawn lily (Erythronium sibericum), peony (Paeonia hybrida), spleenwort (Asplenium exiguum), and, rarely, the snow leopard (Uncia uncia). Ecosystems include glaciers, alpine tundra, meadows, and forests. Much of the terrain has been formed through glaciation, and there are small lakes, streams, waterfalls, and steep slopes.









Molokan


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

UNik2441


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/users/127640/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/users/127640/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/users/127640/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/users/127640/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/users/127640/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/users/241012/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/users/241012/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4062579/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/users/176642/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/users/176642/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/users/191780/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/users/191780/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/users/243438/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/users/191780/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/users/191780/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/users/243438


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/users/191780/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/users/243438


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/users/191780/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/users/228667/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/users/228667/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/users/228667/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Krasnoyarsk. Siberia








http://www.photosight.ru/users/228667/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/users/228667/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/users/228667/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/users/198857/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/users/198857/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/users/352991/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Baikal









http://www.photosight.ru/users/114988/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Cherepovetc









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4062394/


----------



## golov (May 5, 2006)

Wait4me, thanks for the amazing coverage. I love it :cheers:



Wait4me said:


> http://www.photosight.ru/users/228667/


Hehe, my wife's parents are stuck like this at the moment. They went to the countryside to celebrate NY and overnight got completely cut off by a huge snowstorm. Looks like they will have to wait for some heavy tracked vehicles to clear the roads


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Pskov









http://www.photosight.ru/users/55117/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Northern Urals









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4064664/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Altay









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4064634/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Eastern Bosphorus









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4064549/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Murmansk









http://www.photosight.ru/users/76561/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Marble quarry near Chelyabinsk









http://www.photosight.ru/users/218835/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Lake Uvildy









http://www.photosight.ru/users/218835/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Chelyabinsk museum









http://www.photosight.ru/users/218835/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Dagestan









http://www.photosight.ru/users/154916/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Belukha - the highest point in Siberia.









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/6352


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Murmansk region. White Sea. Village Kovda









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/2350


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

The ruins of the towers in the mountains of Ingushetia









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/7676


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Embankment in Yaroslavl









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/1624


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Bread of Russia









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/2181


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Petropavlsk-Kamchatsky









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/2341


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Mountain Semiglavaya. Krasnodar Krai









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/5666


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Kamchatka, Volcano Kronotsky









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/18486


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Temple of Archangel Michael









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/7557


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Bay Suhodol the south of Primorsky Territory









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/4959


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Chemalskoye reservoir









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/16096


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Vladivostok









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/16467


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Big Imereti lake









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/18463


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Ostankino Tower









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/3866


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Krasnodar Krai









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/16962


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Russian field. Yasnaya Polyana, Tula









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/7600


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Salute to the 65 anniversary of Victory. Moscow









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/14628


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Mount Mustag. Siberia









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/12642


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Southern Urals









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/1533


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Homestead Petrovsko - Razumovskaya









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/8057


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Karst caves, Pinezhsky borough, the Arkhangelsk region.









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/15989


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Altay









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/16232


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

KMV, a mountain Beshtau









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/872


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Vladivostok









http://thebestofrussia.ru/photo/26019


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Baikal. Olkhon Island









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/1651


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Tula region, Prilepsky haras









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/2329


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Kanavinsky Bridge. Nizhny Novgorod









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/15048


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Volgograd. Mamaev Kurgan









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/2808


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

St. Petersburg









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/7512


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Chelyabinsk Region, Sim river









http://www.photosight.ru/users/91049/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Ekaterinburg









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/13276


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Vuoksa river









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/18346


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Moscow. Christ the Saviour Cathedral and the Patriarchal Bridge









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/15376


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Moscow Region









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/17480


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Kremlin in Izmailovo









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/17388


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Village Urazovo









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/16811


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Moscow









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/13960


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Verhny Kardyvach lake









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/18532


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Ivangorod Fortress









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/17128


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Scarlet Sails. St. Petersburg









http://thebestofrussia.ru/profile/8976


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Nordmann Fir (Abies nordmanniana)* is a fir native to the mountains south and east of the Black Sea, in Turkey, Georgia, Russian Caucasus and northern parts of Armenia. It occurs at altitudes of 900-2200 m on mountains with a rainfall of over 1000 mm.

It is a large evergreen coniferous tree growing to 60 m tall and with a trunk diameter of up to 2 m. In the Western Caucasus Reserve, some specimens have been reported to be 78 m and even 85 m tall, the tallest trees in Europe.

The leaves are needle-like, flattened, 1.8-3.5 cm long and 2 mm wide by 0.5 mm thick, glossy dark green above, and with two blue-white bands of stomata below. The tip of the leaf is usually blunt, often slightly notched at the tip, but can be pointed, particularly on strong-growing shoots on young trees. The cones are 10-20 cm long and 4-5 cm broad, with about 150-200 scales, each scale with an exserted bract and two winged seeds; they disintegrate when mature to release the seeds.

The species is named after Finnish zoologist Alexander von Nordmann (1803-1866), Professor of Botany at Odessa. Nordmann Fir is one of the most important species grown for Christmas trees, being favoured for its attractive foliage, with needles that are not sharp, and do not drop readily when the tree dries out.

It is also a popular ornamental tree in parks and large gardens. The wood is soft and white, and is used for general construction, paper, etc.









Diogensvistunov


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*English Yew (Taxus baccata):*








sorsw


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Sochi National Park* is a national park in Western Caucasus, near of the city of Sochi, Russia. It is Russia's second oldest national park, established on May 5, 1983. The park covers 1937.37 square kilometres within the Western Caucasus World Heritage Site.

The park occupies the Greater Sochi area, from the border with the Tuapsinsky District between the mouths of Shepsi River and Magri River in the north-west, to the border with Abkhazia along the Psou River in the south-east, and between the Black Sea to the water divide of Greater Caucasus. From this territory, the park does not include the areas of settlement (city of Sochi and various urban and rural settlements) and the area of the Caucasian Biosphere Reserve.









Svetlana-Fink


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

дельФин


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

alexey-ko1984


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*The Western Caucasus* has a remarkable diversity of geology, ecosystems and species. It is of global significance as a centre of plant diversity. Along with the Virgin Komi World Heritage site, it is the only large mountain area in Europe that has not experienced significant human impact, containing extensive tracts of undisturbed mountain forests unique on the European scale.

The site is at the far western end of the Greater Caucasus Mountains within Krasnodar Krai and the republics of Adygea and Karachevo-Cherkessia. It includes a number of units. The largest of these is the Caucasus (Kavkazskiy) state biosphere reserve, together with its 1 km wide buffer zone which runs along much of the perimeter of the reserve except in Karachevo-Cherkessia Republic and where the reserve abuts Georgia (Abkhazia). The second main component of the site comprises the three elements of the most strictly protected zone of Sochi National Park (all in Krasnodar Krai).

The remainder of the site comprises four small areas in Adygea Republic: Bolshoy Thach nature park; the nature monuments of Buiny Ridge, the headwaters of the River Tsitsa and the Pshecha and Pshechashcha rivers. The region is mountainous, ranging in altitude from 250 m to peaks over 3.000 m, of which the highest is Akaragvarta (3.360 m). The geology is very diverse, including sedimentary, metamorphic and igneous rocks from the full span of eras from the Precambrian to the Palaeozoic; it is also very complex, reflecting the origin of the Caucasus Mountains. The north part of the site is characterized by karst limestone massifs with many caves, including 130 in the Lagonaki massif alone. Over the majority of the site the landscape has a typical glaciated relief, with high peaks, 60 remnant glaciers, moraines, and over 130 high-altitude lakes. The main rivers on the north side are the Bolshaya Laba and Belaya, which feed into the Kuban; on the south side the rivers are shorter, flowing into the Black Sea. There are numerous waterfalls, up to 250 m in height.

The flora of the area is characterized by clear zonation, both vertically and from west to east. The western part has oak-hornbeam and beech and beech-fir forests; the higher central parts have fir-spruce forests with birch and maple at high altitudes; and the eastern parts have both fir-spruce and pine-cedar forests. Above the timberline at around 2,500 m are endemic rhododendron thickets as well as subalpine and alpine meadows. In total, 1580 vascular plant species have been recorded on the site. Of the forest plant species, about one-fifth is relict or endemic. Some 160 of the vascular plant species are considered as threatened with extinction in the Russian Federation, Adygea Republic and Krasnodar Krai. There are over 700 species of fungi, including 12 that are nationally threatened.

The fauna is also rich, with 384 vertebrate species, and 60 mammal species, including wolf, bear, lynx, wild boar, Caucasian deer, tur, chamois, and reintroduced European bison which are globally endangered. Signs of snow leopard area are occasionally seen (globally endangered). There are 246 species of bird, including many endemic, of which 24 are nationally threatened and 24 globally threatened. There is also a high species richness of amphibians, reptiles and fish, with many rare species. About 2500 insect species have been recorded from a projected total of 5000.

Since the last glaciation, ecological succession has taken place across the nominated site, resulting in a great diversity of ecosystems. The forests are remarkable on the European scale for their lack of human disturbance, i.e. natural ecological processes have continued over the millennia. Vegetation dynamics and timberline have not been influenced by the grazing of domestic animals; an unusual situation on a global scale. There are important populations of both ungulates and wolves, providing opportunities for studying both competitive interactions between grazing animals and predator/prey interactions. Given the size and untouched nature of the site, it should be considered for inscription under this criterion.

The Caucasus is one of the global centres of plant diversity. The site includes around a third of the 6,000 plant species of the Greater Caucasus, including Tertiary relicts and Mediterranean and Asiatic Turano-Iranian elements. About a third of the high mountain species and about a fifth of the forest species are endemic. The fauna is also very rich. The site is the place of origin and reintroduction of the mountain subspecies of the European bison, and acts as a reservoir for its expansion through the region. There are stable populations of many other large mammals. The avifauna is rich, and includes many endemic species. There are also high levels of species richness and endemicity in the lower orders. Apart from the Virgin Komi Forests of the Urals, the Western Caucasus is probably the only large mountain area in Europe that has not experienced significant human impacts. Its subalpine and alpine pastures have only been grazed by wild animals. Its extensive tracts of undisturbed mountain forests, extending from the lowlands to the subalpine zone, are unique in Europe. The forests include very large specimens.









nazir-n09


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

rasta-ksu


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

urazovsky


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Oshten Mountain:*








rasta-ksu


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

arktu


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

((С улыбкой в душе или где-то рядом))


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Злобный Тась


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

bushy


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Татьяна [Saratov]


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Татьяна [Saratov]


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Неточка Незванова


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Неточка Незванова


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Неточка Незванова


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Неточка Незванова


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

gsm


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

ronya


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

ronya


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

ronya


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

sova


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Штурман


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Штурман


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Непоседа


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Pumch


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

NATA8765


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

k-n-slobodchuk


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

dasha-bistritskaya


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Штурман


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

kudima177ru


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

weskym


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Неточка Незванова


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

Wait4me said:


> Southern Urals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the Southern Urals where it transitions from forest to steppe?


----------



## I`M (Oct 27, 2009)

Denis Burdin


----------



## I`M (Oct 27, 2009)

Denis Burdin


----------



## I`M (Oct 27, 2009)

Denis Burdin


----------



## I`M (Oct 27, 2009)

Denis Burdin


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Dombay, Karachay-Cherkessia*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/Dima_B/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Monastery on the island Stolobny and Peninsula Svetlitsa, 10 km north of Ostashkov. Tver region*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/shanin/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Taman*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/barittono/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Fishing village on the banks of the river Pregolya in Kaliningrad*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/shanin/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*On the Square in Kaliningrad*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/shanin/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Kamchatka*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/Dementievskiy/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Kotuykan's Stone Guards*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/mik_s/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Norilsk*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/tonno/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*View from the Dzhaboev's fortress. Bezengi Valley (Republic of Kabardino-Balkaria)*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/Lecha_MW/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Zuratkul lake. Southern Urals*









http://www.photosight.ru/users/202414/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Zuratkul lake. Chelyabinsk region. Southern Urals*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/vvp_tm/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Republic of Buryatia. Siberia*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/HozaikaMG/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Settlement Bolshoy Istok, Iset river. Sverdlovsk region.*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/vvp_tm/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Baltym Lake. Sverdlovsk region*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/vvp_tm/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*neighborhood of Dvurechensk. Sverdlovsk region*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/vvp_tm/


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

Wait4me said:


> *On the Square in Kaliningrad*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


russia has so much natural beauty..


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Volchihinskoe reservoir. Sverdlovs region*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/vvp_tm/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Falcon stone, Severka river*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/vvp_tm/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Port of Murmansk*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/Chistoprudov/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Murmansk*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/Chistoprudov/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Kirovsk. Murmansk region*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/Chistoprudov/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Moscow region*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/belsasha/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Astrahan region*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/belsasha/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Svetlogorsk. Kaliningrad region*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/fencer-dv/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Astrahan*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/belsasha/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Anapa. Krasnodar region*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/Anapa-new/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Anapa. Krasnodar region*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/Anapa-new/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Anapa. Krasnodar region*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/Anapa-new/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*City of the Dead. Dargavs, Severnaya Ossetia-Alania*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/ivolga21/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Severnaya Ossetia-Alania*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/ivolga21/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*North Ossetia-Alania*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/ivolga21/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Waterfalls "Dragon's mouth" in the gorge of the Mzymta river. Krasnaya Polyana*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/koshka_evk/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Rock "The Sail". Gelendzhik area*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/koshka_evk/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Kamchatka*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/ah_Mari/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Gelendzhik*









http://tourbina.ru/authors/NaAlYr/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Sakhalin Island*









http://zhilina-marina.ya.ru/go.xml


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://lar6633.ya.ru/go.xml


----------



## anmolksharma (Nov 20, 2010)

Very nice photos.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*THE LIST OF RUSSIAN WORLD HERITAGE SITES:*

*14. (UN #980; 2000) HISTORIC AND ARCHITECTURAL COMPLEX OF THE KAZAN KREMLIN (16th-21th century):*

*Brief UNESCO's Description: "Built on an ancient site, the Kazan Kremlin dates from the Muslim period of the Golden Horde and the Kazan Khanate. It was conquered by Ivan the Terrible in 1552 and became the Christian See of the Volga Land. The only surviving Tatar fortress in Russia and an important place of pilgrimage, the Kazan Kremlin consists of an outstanding group of historic buildings dating from the 16th to 19th centuries, integrating remains of earlier structures of the 10th to 16th centuries".*

*Kazan (Tatar: Qazan)* is the capital city of the Republic of Tatarstan, Russia. With a population of 1.138.823 (2010), it is the sixth largest city of Russia. Kazan lies at the confluence of the Volga and Kazanka Rivers in European Russia. In April 2009, the Russian Patent Office granted Kazan the right to brand itself as the "Third Capital" of Russia. In 2009 it was chosen as the "sports capital of Russia". The Kazan Kremlin is a World Heritage Site.

The origin of the name Kazan is uncertain. The Tatar word "qazan" means "boiler" or "cauldron". Alternately, it may have been derived from the Tatar "qazğan", "dug" (with reference to ditches). Qazan is originally a name for a special cooking pan, similar to the wok, but heavier. The belief that the city of Kazan is named after this object comes from the terrain's similarity to a qazan: the city is situated in a U-shaped lowland. Another, more romantic legend tells a story of a Tatar princess Söyembikä, who dropped a golden dish (golden qazan) into the river while washing it, and that the city was founded at that site. Additionally, legends of the Chuvash people refer to the Bulgarian Prince Khusan (this being the Chuvash rendering of the Muslim name Hasan) and that is the Chuvash name for the city.









Сотсков Николай


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Maestro


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Altai*









http://www.photosight.ru/users/66145/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Altai*









http://www.photosight.ru/users/66145/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Baikal*









http://www.photosight.ru/users/66145/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Baikal*









http://www.photosight.ru/users/66145/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Altai*









http://www.photosight.ru/users/66145/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Northern Elbrus*









http://seg-o.livejournal.com/


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Republic of Adygea:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Republic of Adygea, Dah River:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Novorossiysk, Tsemes Bay:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Blagoveshchenskaya Stanitsa, Krasnodar Region:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Bryansk:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Alansky Dormition Monastery, North Ossetia:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Mukhtarov's Sunni Mosque, Vladikavkaz:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Lake Seliger, Tver Region:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Uryupinsk, Volgograd Region:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Borshchovskie catacombs, Torkovichi settlement, Leningrad Region:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Leningrad Region:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Uryupinsk, Khopyor River:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Zaramagskaya Dam, North Ossetia:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Sayano–Shushenskaya Dam, Khakassia Republic:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Moscow Region:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Dzaudzhikauskaya Dam, Vladikavkaz:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*St. Petersburg, Moyka River:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Zaklyuchye Estate, Tver Region:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Krasnoye Ozero ski resort, Leningrad Region:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Murmansk Region:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Kola Peninsula, Murmansk Region:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Uglich, Yaroslavl Region:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Uglich Dam, Yaroslavl Region:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Nizhny Novgorod:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Nizhny Novgorod, Chkalov stairway:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Nizhny Novgorod Kremlin:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Alexander Nevsky Cathedral, Nizhny Novgorod:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Volga River:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Myshkin, Yaroslavl Region:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Assumption Cathedral, Zilant Monastery, Kazan:*








Bacilla-G


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pskov Kremlin:*








Bacilla-G


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Chapel of St. Olga, Pskov:*








Bacilla-G


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Trinity Cathedral, Pskov Kremlin:*








Bacilla-G


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Suzdal, Vladimir Region:*








Nick Birykoff


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Our Lady of the Sign Church, Dubrovitsy, Moscow Region:*








Nick Birykoff


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Cathedral of the Nativity in the Pafnutiyev Monastery, Borovsk, Kaluga Region:*








Nick Birykoff


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Belltower of the Ugreshi Monastery of St. Nicholas, Dzerzhinsky, Moscow Region:*








Nick Birykoff


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Chapel of the Paraskeva Pyatnitsa water well, Sergiyev Posad, Moscow Region:*








Nick Birykoff


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Church of John the Baptist's Nativity, Trinity Lavra of St. Sergius, Sergiyev Posad, Moscow Region:*








Nick Birykoff


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Holy Gates, Trinity Lavra of St. Sergius, Sergiyev Posad, Moscow Region:*








Nick Birykoff


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Savvinsky skete, Zvenigorod, Moscow Region:*








Nick Birykoff


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Dormition Cathedral, Vladimir:*








Nick Birykoff


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Yelokhovo Square, Moscow:*








Nick Birykoff


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Kuskovo, Moscow:*








Nick Birykoff


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Tsaritsino, Moscow:*








Nick Birykoff


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Water bypass canal, Moscow:*








Nick Birykoff


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Kadashyovskaya Enbankment, Moscow:*








Nick Birykoff


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Kolomna, Moscow Region:*








Nick Birykoff


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Tsaritsino, Moscow:*








Nick Birykoff


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Assumption Cathedral, Dmitrov Kremlin, Moscow Region:*








Nick Birykoff


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Khabarovsk*









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Khabarovsk*









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Khabarovsk*









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Chukotka*









http://www.photosight.ru/users/41538/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Chukotka*









http://www.photosight.ru/users/41538/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Chukotka*









http://www.photosight.ru/users/41538/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Chukotka*









http://www.photosight.ru/users/41538/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Chukotka*









http://www.photosight.ru/users/41538/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/users/95696/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Altay*









http://polanna.35photo.ru/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Altay*









http://polanna.35photo.ru/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Novosibirsk State Academic Opera and Ballet Theatre*









http://polanna.35photo.ru/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Altay*









http://polanna.35photo.ru/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Altay*









http://polanna.35photo.ru/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Altay*









http://polanna.35photo.ru/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Altay*









http://polanna.35photo.ru/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Altay, Kamlak*









http://polanna.35photo.ru/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Altay*









http://polanna.35photo.ru/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Academicheskoye Lake. Array Kukisvumchorr, Khibiny, Arctic.*









http://pozhvanov.35photo.ru/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*St. Petersburg. Finnish Bridge*









http://alexdarkside.35photo.ru/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*St. Petersburg*









http://alexdarkside.35photo.ru/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Moscow*









http://tosha.35photo.ru/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Vladivostok*









http://borborisko.35photo.ru/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Vladivostok*









http://borborisko.35photo.ru/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Dalnegorsk. Rudnaya pier.*









http://borborisko.35photo.ru/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://borborisko.35photo.ru/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Ekaterinburg*









http://chabanov.35photo.ru/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*The headquarters of the Volga-Urals Military District*









http://chabanov.35photo.ru/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Gelendzhik*









http://bondkir.35photo.ru/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Novorossiysk*









http://torgachkin.35photo.ru/


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Dormition Cathedral, Omsk:*








KVF47КУДРЯ


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Solovetsky Monastery, Arkhangelsk Region:*








klukva11


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Izmaylovo, Moscow:*








Михалыч !!!


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Transfiguration Cathedral, Valaam Monastery, Republic of Karelia:*








Graff2026&Co.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Lake Kolvitskoye, Kola Peninsula, Murmansk Region:*








Vitaly Zaytsev


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Lake Ladoga - the largest lake in Europe:*








Vitaly Zaytsev


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Moscow:*








romashkovo02


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Epiphany Cathedral at Yelokhovo, Moscow:*








massimo


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*A Farewell to Summer:*








Serz


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Kolomna, Moscow Region:*








Катюня-Лапонька


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*THE LIST OF RUSSIAN WORLD HERITAGE SITES:*

*15. (UN #982; 2000) ENSEMBLE OF THE FERAPONTOV MONASTERY (15th-17th century):*

*Brief UNESCO's Description: "The Ferapontov Monastery, in the Vologda region in northern Russia, is an exceptionally well-preserved and complete example of a Russian Orthodox monastic complex of the 15th-17th centuries, a period of great significance in the development of the unified Russian state and its culture. The architecture of the monastery is outstanding in its inventiveness and purity. The interior is graced by the magnificent wall paintings of Dionisy, the greatest Russian artist of the end of the 15th century".*

*Vologda Region* is a federal subject of Russia (an oblast). Area: 145.700 square km; population: 1.213.657 in 2010. Its largest city is Cherepovets (population: 310.169 in 2010), but the administrative center is Vologda (population: 285.983 in 2010).

Vologda Region borders Arkhangelsk Region (North), Kirov Region (East), Kostroma Region (South-East), Yaroslavl Region (South), Tver Region (South-West), Novgorod Region (South-West), Leningrad Region (West), and the Republic of Karelia (North-West). Vologda Region is located in the Moscow Time Zone.

Vologda Region is rich in historic monuments, such as the magnificent Kirillo-Belozersky Monastery, Ferapontov Convent (a World Heritage Site), medieval towns of Veliky Ustyug and Belozersk, baroque churches of Totma and Ustyuzhna, etc. Large reserves of wood and fresh water are the main natural resources.

*Girl with strawberries, Vologda Gubernorate. Color photo of 1909 (photographer - Sergey Prokudin-Gorsky):*








Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Kirillo-Belozersky Monastery,* loosely translated in English as the St. Cyril-Belozersk Monastery, used to be the largest monastery of Northern Russia. The monastery was dedicated to the Feast of the Dormition of the Theotokos, for which cause it was sometimes referred to as the Dormition Monastery of St. Cyril. By the 20th century, the town of Kirillov had grown nearby.

The monastery was founded in 1397 on the bank of Lake Siverskoye, to the south from the town of Beloozero, in the present-day Vologda Region. Its founder, St. Kirill of Beloozero, following the advice of his teacher, St. Sergius of Radonezh, first dug a cave here, then built a wooden Assumption chapel and a loghouse for other monks.

Being a member of the influential Velyaminov clan of boyars, Kirill relinquished the office of father superior of the greatest cloister in medieval Moscow — the Simonov monastery. His ties with the ruling elite were still close, however, as his letters to sons of Dmitry Donskoy clearly demonstrate. It seems that the Muscovite rulers regarded Kirill's monastery as an important strategic point, both for Northern trade and in their struggle with the Novgorod Republic. By 1427, when Kirill died, the prince of Belozersk-Mozhaisk was the monastery's patron and the monastery was administratively subordinate to the Archbishop of Rostov. Under Hegumen Trifon (1434/5–1447/8), social and administrative reforms were undertaken, including the adoption of an Athonite cenobitic rule. A Byzantine-style secondary school was established at which translations of textbooks on grammar, semantics, geography, and history were used. A lasting legacy of the school were bibliographical studies, exemplified by the elder Efrosin, and text critical studies, exemplified by Nil Sorsky (1433–1508). Nil also founded a skete on the Sora River near the monastery.

In the 16th century, the monastery was the second richest landowner in Russia, after its model, the Trinity Monastery near Moscow. Ivan the Terrible not only had his own cell in the cloister, but also planned to take monastic vows here. The cloister was also important as a political prison. Among the Muscovite politicians exiled to Kirillov were Vassian Patrikeyev, Tsar Simeon Bekbulatovich, Patriarch Nikon, and the prime minister Boris Morozov.

The vast walled area of the monastery comprises two separate priories with eleven churches, most of them dating to the 16th century. Of these, nine belong to the Uspensky (Assumption) priory by the lake. The Assumption cathedral, erected by Rostov masters in 1497, was the largest monastery church built in Russia up to that date. Its 17th-century iconostasis features many ancient icons, arranged in five tiers above a silver heaven gate endowed by Tsar Alexis in 1645. A lot of valuable objects kept in the sacristy are personal gifts of the tsars who visited the monastery.

The smaller Ivanovsky priory is dedicated to St. John the Precursor, the patron saint of Ivan the Terrible. The oldest church of the priory was commissioned by Ivan's father, for the benefit of the "mendicant brethren", soon after his visit to the monastery in 1528. Subsequently, the monks incurred the tsar's displeasure by constructing St. Vladimir's Chapel over the grave of the exiled Prince Vorotynsky. Although the tsar chastised them for having broken canonical requirements, the chapel — which became the first family mausoleum in Russia — survived Ivan's reign and was expanded to its present form in 1623.

The monastery walls, 732 meters long and 7 meters thick, were constructed in 1654-80. They incorporate parts of the earlier citadel, which helped to withstand the Polish siege in 1612. At first construction works were supervised by Jean de Gron, a French military engineer known in Russian sources as Anton Granovsky. After the monastic authorities denigrated his Western-style design as alien to Russian traditions, Granovsky was replaced by a team of native masters. The fortress was the largest erected in Muscovy after the Time of Troubles; its walls feature numerous towers, each built to a particular design. The most remarkable are the Chasuble, the Tent-like, the Vologda, and the Smithy towers.

After the Bolsheviks had the monastery secularised and turned into museum (1924), a wooden shrine from 1485 and several traditional timber structures were put on exhibit on the grounds. During Soviet restoration works, superb 16th-century frescoes were discovered in the gate church of St. Sergius (1560–94). On the other hand, the monastic library and some other treasures were transferred to Moscow or St Petersburg. These included the oldest extant copies of the 12th-century "Daniel's Pilgrimage" and the "Zadonshchina". The larger part of the monastery is still administrated as the Kirillov-Belozersky Museum of History, Art, and Architecture. The monks were readmitted into the higher, or Ivanovsky, priory in 1998.

*Kirillo-Belozersky Monastery (founded in 1397), Kirillov town, Vologda Region:*








Денис Гарипов


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Денис Гарипов


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Денис Гарипов


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Денис Гарипов


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

spokladov


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Medvezhka


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Veliky Ustyug* is a town in Vologda Region, Russia, located at the confluence of the Sukhona and Yug Rivers. Population: 31.784 (2010). Once a major city of the North today barely resembles the glorious days of the past. It is served by Veliky Ustyug Airport.

Origin of the town's name: the first recorded settlement here, the monastic settlement at Gleden, was created near the point where the Yug River flows into the Sukhona River. Downstream from this confluence the two rivers form a single waterway known as the Northern Dvina. By the late fifteenth century the community had acquired the title Great - Veliky.

The town of Veliky Ustyug was first mentioned in a chronicle in 1207. It was a part of the Vladimir-Suzdal Principality. Located at the junction of important trade routes, the city turned into a significant commercial and industrial centre in the sixteenth and seventeenth centuries. Veliky Ustyug lost its key role as a river port with the diminishing importance of the Sukhona river route for trade between China and western Europe. This was particularly exacerbated by the opening of the Suez Canal in 1869. The city is known for its remarkable handicrafts, such as silver filigree, birch bark fretwork, decorative copper binding, and niello.

Veliky Ustyug is also the birthplace of famous explorers Semyon Dezhnev, Yerofey Khabarov and Vladimir Atlasov.

In 1998 Moscow Mayor Yury Luzhkov proposed to officially locate the residence of Ded Moroz (fictional character who plays in Russia a role similar to that of Santa Claus) in Veliky Ustyug (instead of traditional Laplandia). There was established a public (ОАО) company "Ded Moroz" to promote Veliky Ustyug as the official residence of Ded Moroz. In the forest on Sukhona River, 16 km from Veliky Ustyug there is a resort promoted as the Votchina (Estate) of Ded Moroz. There is a special post office here devoted to answering children mail to Ded Moroz that already answered more than 1.2 million letters. There are plans to build an amusement park "12 Months in the Votchina of Ded Moroz" and a museum "Home of Ded Moroz".

*Home of Ded Moroz:*








VileniA


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

VileniA


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Veliky Ustyug, central enbankment:*








Bacilla-G


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Assumption Cathedral (1619-1622, rebuilt in 1639-1658), Veliky Ustyug:*








Александр Кузнецов


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Archangel Michael Cathedral (1653-1656), Veliky Ustyug:*








vlkira Владимир Кириченко


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Transfiguration of Our Savior Church (1689-1696), Veliky Ustyug:*








vlkira Владимир Кириченко


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Ascension Church (1648), Veliky Ustyug:*








vlkira Владимир Кириченко


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Belozersk,* known as Beloozero until 1777 (lit. White Lake Town), is a town in Vologda Region, situated on the southern bank of the Lake Beloye, from which it takes the name. Population: 10.007 (2010).

First chronicled in 862, Belozersk was one of five original Russian towns (the other being Ladoga, Novgorod, Polotsk, and Rostov). On several occasions, the settlement was moved from one bank of the lake to another.

In the 11th century, the region was still inhabited primarily by Finno-Ugric tribes who fiercely resisted attempts at Christianization. In 1071, the local pagan priests rose in rebellion, which was put down by the Kievan commander Yan Vyshatich. The Primary Chronicle reports that the dead bodies of priests were suspended from an oak tree, until they were torn to pieces by a bear (regarded by pagans as a holy animal).

Beloozero was the capital of a small princedom between 1238 and 1370. Its medieval monuments include the Assumption church (1553) and the Transfiguration of Our Saviour cathedral (1668-1670). The wooden shrine of St. Elijah was built in 1690-1696. The neighbourhood is rich in old cloisters, such as Kirillo-Belozersky Monastery and Ferapontov Convent.

*Epiphany Church (1787) and Assumption Church (1553). Color photo of 1909 (photographer - Sergey Prokudin-Gorsky):*








ldni


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Transfiguration of Our Savior Cathedral (1668-1670), Belozersk:*








taurus-foto


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Shrine of St. Elijah (1690-1696), Belozersk:*








Хельга


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Ustyuzhna* is a town in the western part of Vologda Region, located on the Mologa River. It was first mentioned, as Ustyug-Zhelezny, in 1252, and in the following century was called variously Ustizhna, Ustizhnya, Ustyuzhnya, and Yustyzhnya; from the 16th through the 18th centuries it was Ustyuzhna-Zheleznaya or Ustyuzhna-Zheleznopolskaya, but after 1808 it maintained its modern name. The origin of the name is unclear, though it may be related to that of Ustyug. It received town status in 1738. Population: 9.687 (2010).

*Autumn in Ustyuzhna:*








А. Юрьев


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Nativity of the Theotokos Cathedral (1685-1690), Ustyuzhna:*








А. Юрьев


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Kazan Church (1694) with Bell-tower (1764-1767), Ustyuzhna:*








А. Юрьев


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Totma* is a town in Vologda Region. Sukhona River flows through the city. Population: 10.322 (2010).

*Totma, centre of the town:*








Bacilla-G


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Bacilla-G


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Church of entry of Jesus into Jerusalem (1794):*








sobory


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Cherepovets* is the largest city in Vologda Region, located on the bank of the Rybinsk Reservoir of the Sheksna River, a tributary of the Volga River. Population: 310.169 (2010). It is served by Cherepovets Airport. Cherepovets is one of the most significant industrial centers in the north-west of Russia. Frequently the name of the city is associated with the joint stock company "Severstal" products, which are exported to more than fifty countries.

Located in the cross-roads of major Volga-Baltic waterway, West-East railroads, and gas pipelines, and between two Russian federal cities—Moscow and St. Petersburg, Cherepovets is home to natural resource-consuming industries including "Severstal", one of the largest iron-and-steel plants in Russia, as well as some other large factories.

Among the local historians there have been a lot of debates upon the origin of the word "Cherepovets". According to one of the versions the town supposedly received its name from the word "skull" ("cherep" in Russian). In antiquity there was a pagan sanctuary in honor of God Veles on the hill at the confluence of the Sheksna and the Yagorba. The top of the hill was called "skull". Another version suggests that the word "Cherepovets" originates from the name of the tribe "ves", who inhabited the Sheksna banks. According to some legends, "Cherepovets", in the language of local indigenous Veps, means "Veps' fish hill".

The foundation of Cherepovets is traditionally ascribed to the monks Feodosiy and Afanasiy. In 1362 they founded the Resurrection Cathedral, near which a small village Fedosyevo appeared. The historians consider the former village of Fedosyevo to be the heart of modern Cherepovets. It has developed throughout the centuries into the important regional center of trade, manufacture and transportation. It was given the official town status in 1777 by the order of Empress Catherine the Great. In 1811 Cherepovets was granted a coat of arms.

The construction of the Mariinskaya system was one of the most significant events in the city life. The Mariinskaya system connected Cherepovets with the Volga and the Baltic Sea. But in spite of that fact the city developed very slowly. In 1863 the population of the city was only 3.300 people (as compared with more than 300.000 people nowadays). In the 19th century the city brickworks with only seven workers was the sole industrial enterprise in Cherepovets.

The city began growing especially rapidly with the construction of the Metallurgical Works in the late 1930s. The first works' blast furnace was put into operation in 1955. The first Cherepovets iron was produced in August 1955 and steel in May 1958. In February 1959 the first ingot was rolled in a blooming mill and in November of the same year the first hot-rolled plate was produced.

Nowadays complex production processes of iron and steel making are highly mechanized and automatically operated. The works' shops have been modernized according to the latest achievements of engineering and technology of metal production. The joint stock company "Severstal" is one of the global exporters of ferrous and non-ferrous metals: iron, steel, hot-rolled plates, cold roll-formed shapes and other products. Unfortunately, because of these industries, Cherepovets is one of the most heavily-polluted cities in the world.

The passing years have left their mark on the city's appearance. Large scale housing and industrial construction has been carried out in the city. Over the past years hundreds of new multi-storey blocks of flats as well as detached and semi-detached houses have been built in Cherepovets.

Cherepovets is not only an industrial city; it is also a centre of culture, education and sport. Professional associations of local writers, poets, actors, painters, composers, journalists function there. The displays at the Cherepovets museum of local history and arts is rather popular with the citizens. Over the past few years some up-to-date cinema-houses have appeared in the city; the "Kinomir", "Pobeda" and the "Royal-Vio" are among them.

Cherepovets has a lot of educational infrastructures: a state university (the Cherepovets State University), a branch of Saint Petersburg Polytechnical University (Institute for Management and Information Technology), a lot of branches of Moscow high schools, technical and vocational schools etc. The Cherepovets State University is the most prominent among the other educational institutions in the city.

Cherepovets is famous for its sport achievements. The joint stock company "Severstal" regularly holds competitions in the twelve sports. The Cherepovets sportsmen annually take part in the International and All-Russian competitions. The hockey club "Severstal" is one of the leading hockey clubs in Russia.

*October Bridge (1970-1979) in Cherepovets - the first cable-stayed bridge in Russia:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Church of the Nativity (1789), Cherepovets:*








Bacilla-G


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Ressurection Monastery (founded in 1752), Cherepovets:*








Bacilla-G


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Vologda* is a city and the administrative, cultural, and scientific center of Vologda Region, located on the Vologda River. The city is a major transport knot of the Northwest of Russia. Vologda is among the Russian cities possessing an especially valuable historical heritage. There are 224 monuments of history, architecture, culture on the territory of Vologda city.

*For today there are 2 basic versions of the date of Vologda's foundation:*
*1147.* It is the official date first fixed in 1780 by Alexey Zasetsky in the "Stories about miracles of Gerasimus of Vologda". It is the story about the foundation of the Trinity Monastery near the Vologda river which was in fact the foundation of the city. However, according to the current scientific data, that information which represented Vologda as the coeval of Moscow, is considered legendary. The story was written only in 1666 by a certain Foma under the decree of archbishop Markel. Foma admitted that he had no sufficient data about the biography of the sacred. The biography is full of contradictions. Besides, the monastic building in the Russian North and the Northeast was not known in the 12th century: the first monastery in Vladimir was founded in 1152, in Rostov – in 1212, in Belozersk area – in 1251. Archeological excavations do not confirm this date as well. They refer the city foundation to the 13th century.
*1264.* This date is based on the results of archeological excavations that find out Vologda only in the 13th century. In 1264 Vologda was first mentioned in written sources: the Vologda district ("volost") was in the list of suburban possessions of Novgorod in an agreement with the Grand Prince.

Now we can state that that the place of the foundation of Vologda was not its present central part but the area round the "Lazy ground", where the Resurrection Church was settled down. That place was the centre of ancient Vologda up to 1565. And till that time in Vologda there were no stone constructions: all city’s strengthenings, bridges, dwellings, churches, trading and industrial premises were built of wood.

*Monument to the 800-anniversary of Vologda's foundation (1959, Gennady Kontarev and Tekusa Kontareva):*








gelukov


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

The beneficial position of Vologda at the crossroad of waterways made the city the object of internal wars of the Novgorod, Tver and Moscow princes in the 13-15th centuries.

In 1371 three kilometres from Vologda Dimitry Prilutsky founded the Spaso-Prilutsky monastery — the first monastery in the north of Russia where all monks could live together. The monastery building was supported by the Moscow prince Dmitry Donskoy who considered it an advanced post of the Moscow princedom in its struggle against Novgorod for the power in northern lands.

*Spaso-Prilutsky Monastery (founded in 1371), Vologda:*








mashulya


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

voron-from-vologda


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

In 1397 the Grand Prince of Moscow Vasily I attached Vologda to his possessions. However, after that the city was several times attacked by Novgorod. And it was an object of struggle in the Civil war of 1425-1453. As a result of defeat from Dmitry Shemyaka, in 1447 Grand Prince of Moscow Vasily II the Blind was exiled to Vologda. The town was given to him as his possession. From there Vasily II went to the Kirillo-Belozersky monastery where he got a blessing and continued the struggle for the Moscow throne. In 1450 Vologda was besieged by Dmitry Shemyaka's armies, however, they didn't manage to occupy the town.

After Vasily's death in 1462 Vologda passed to the possession of his son Andrey Menshoy and became the centre of the Vologda princedom. In 1481 after the death of Andrey who had no successors, Vologda passed to Grand Prince Ivan III and was obtained by the Moscow princedom.

During the reign of the tsar Ivan the Terrible Vologda became one of the major transit centres in Russia's foreign trade with England, Holland and other western countries on the White Sea water way and in Russia's trade with Siberia on the Sukhona and the Vychegda. The state court yard was built in the city on the river bank. In 1553 Vologda was visited by the English seafarer Richard Chancellor who established the diplomatic relations between Russia and England that year. In 1554 the trading agent John Gass reported to English merchants about Vologda as a city with an abundance of bread where the goods were twice cheaper than in Moscow and Novgorod, and that there was no city in Russia that would not trade with Vologda. After the reports of John Gass in 1555 Englishmen opened in the city a trading office, and the first Russian ambassador directed to England for negotiations was Osip Nepeya, a native of Vologda.

In 1565 Ivan the Terrible introduced the Oprichnina order and included Vologda into the structure of Oprichnina lands. That year he visited the city for the first time and decided to make it the centre of Oprichnina and so the capital of the country. The tsar ordered to build a new fortress. It was decided to build it in another part of the town limited on the one hand by the river, and on the other hand by current Leningradskaya, Oktyabrskaya and Mira streets. Along them a fortress ditch should be digged out. The fortress foundation took place with the tsar's presence on 28 April 1566 on the day of the sacred apostles Jason (rus.: Nason) and Sosipater. Therefore the territory of the fortress located in the new part of Vologda was named the "Nason-gorod" (Nason-city). Other name of the Nason-gorod was the Vologda Kremlin (current inhabitants of Vologda think the Vologda kremlin to be the name not of the former territory of the fortress but only of the Bishop's court yard).

*Vologda, Kremlin Square:*








boris-shubin


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Ipole1


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

In 1568 on the territory of the fortress the construction of a new cathedral began. It was the first stone construction of Vologda – the Sophia Cathedral. Its construction continued till 1570 and was designed like the Dormition Cathedral of the Moscow Kremlin. Thus Ivan the Terrible made his northern residence look like the capital. The construction work headed by the architect Razmysl Petrov went on under control of the tsar who stayed in Vologda many times and for a long period of time. In 1571 Vologda became the centre of the Diocese of Vologda and Perm that was formed in 1492 with its main church situated in the far Perm settlement Ust-Vym. Thereby, along with a trading, military and political eminence there happened a strengthening of Vologda in church affairs. However in 1571 Ivan the Terrible unexpectedly stopped the construction work in Vologda and left it forever. Probably, it was connected with the decision of the tsar to abolish Oprichnina and its assumed centre. But the legend says that when Ivan the Terrible visited the Sophia Cathedral a little stone fell from its roof on the head of the tsar. The superstitious tsar who received a serious head injury took it as an omen of misfortune and decided to leave the city. This legend can be confirmed by the fact that the Sophia Cathedral which Ivan the Terrible even wanted to destroy was not consecrated during his reign. The consecration of the cathedral took place only at his son Feodor I in 1587. Parts of the uncomplete fortress which were later in the 17th century strengthened with wooden walls stayed up to the 19th century when they were disassembled by the city authorities and local residents as a material for stone building.

*Sophia Cathedral (1568-1570, Razmysl Petrov):*








v-mitelkoff


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Vologda, view from the belltower of the Sophia Cathedral:*








Vladimir Cat


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

valya-shiryaeva


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

valya-shiryaeva


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

The Time of Troubles for Vologda began with a plague epidemic in 1605 that captured the whole city. In 1608, when one part of Russia was supervised by the tsar Vasily Shuisky and another part - by False Dmitry II, people of Vologda swore to the impostor. By possessing Vologda he did not only get the control over Russian and English trading warehouses but he could also subordinate the north of Russia. However, the new administration sent to Vologda caused extreme discontent of the population by abusings and boundless requisitions as a result of which Vologda separated from False Dmitry II. Moreover, in February 1609 a national home guard headed by Nikita Vysheslavtsev left Vologda to struggle against False Dmitry II. In 1612 people of Vologda rendered a serious food and military help to Kuzma Minin and Dmitry Pozharsky's home guard in its struggle against the Polish-Lithuanian interventionists. However, after the city directed huge military forces to support the second home guard it did not remain a sufficient numder of military people for its own protection. As a result, on 22 September 1612 one of the Lithuanian extortionate groups seized Vologda without effort. Then the city was burnt and many inhabitants were killed or taken as prisoners.

After 1613 in Vologda there was an economic restoration and the city revived again as the centre of the Russian trade with West European countries. At Peter I Vologda became one of the main military bases of Russia. Military and technical equipment for fortresses and military ships under construction was stored there. Vessels to deliver food supplies to Arkhangelsk were constructed in the city. Besides, Vologda could become the centre of educational swimmings of the created Russian fleet. Peter I intended to hold them on the Kubenskoye Lake (30 km from Vologda). However the Kubenskoye Lake where Peter went from Vologda in 1692 seemed to the tsar improper for that purpose.

Peter I passed through Vologda not less than 10 times, 6 times (in 1692, 1693, 1694, 1702, 1722, 1724) he stayed in the city. The place of stay of the tsar was a small house of the Dutch merchant Johann Goutman which in 1872 was bought by the city authorities and in 1885 was transformed into the museum of Peter the Great and became the first museum of Vologda.

*House of Peter the Great (end of 17th - beginning of 18th century; museum from 1885):*








The Forest person


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

However, after the foundation of St. Petersburg which opened a sea way to Europe through the Baltic sea the importance of Vologda as a centre of the foreign trade of Russia lessoned. Besides, Vologda became no more an administrative centre: in 1708 the city was attributed to the Arkhangelsk governorate. And by Peter's decree of 1722 about the restriction of trade through Arkhangelsk, Vologda found itself away from trading ways and became empty and turned to a usual country town.

The revival began only at Catherine II's time who made Vologda the centre of a special Vologda province ("namestnichestvo") in 1780. In 1796 the Vologda namestnichestvo ruled by the governor-general was transformed to the Vologda Governorate ("guberniya") whose borders stretched up to the Ural mountains. The territory of a present central part of Vologda was built up according to the plan of a provincial city confirmed in 1781, and received that historical image which is characteristic of it today.

A new economic lifting of the city was connected with a steamship movement across the Sukhona river and with the building of a new railroad line connecting Vologda with Yaroslavl and Moscow (1872), with Arkhangelsk (1898), with Petersburg and Vyatka (1905).

In 1871 the Danish merchant Friedrich Buman opened a specialised butter factory in the Vologda manor Fominskoe (13 km from Vologda). It was the first butter factory both in the Vologda Governorate and in Russia. Since that time Vologda became the centre of the butter industry, and Vologda's butter, whose manufacturing technique was invented by Nikolay Vereshchagin and Friedrich Buman, became a world trademark. In 1911 the Fominskoe manor together with the creamery of Friedrich Buman was given to the state, and the Vologda dairy institute was founded on its base. Thereby Vologda turned to one of the largest dairy centres of Russia.

*Vologda butter (invented in 1871 by Nikolay Vereshchagin and Friedrich Buman):*








Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Besides, since the 15th century Vologda was a place for exiles and got a name «Siberia near the capital». In the 19th-20th centuries the city was visited by the exiled Joseph Stalin, Vyacheslav Molotov (the Minister of Foreign Affairs at Stalin), Nikolai Berdyaev (the famous Russian philosopher), Boris Savinkov (the famous terrorist), Maria Ulyanova (Lenin's sister), Anatoly Lunacharsky (the first Soviet educational commissioner).

The Soviet power established in Vologda only in December, 1917 and up to the middle of 1918 co-existed with the zemskoe and municipal governments. Besides, in February, 1918 Vologda became a "diplomatic capital of Russia" for some months. Being afraid of Petrograd's capturing by the German army, some embassies led by the U.S. Ambassador David Rowland Francis evacuated to Vologda. However, under the pressure of Bolsheviks, on 24 July 1918 the diplomats were compelled to leave Vologda and go home through Arkhangelsk. In the days of the Civil war Vologda became the location of the 6th Red Army's headquarters. It opposed Evgeny Miller's White Army and military forces of Antanta in the north of Russia.

In 1929 Vologda lost its value as the provincial centre for a while: the Vologda province was abolished and included into the structure of a new formation called the Northern Land. Territories of the Arkhangelsk and Northern Dvina provinces, and also the autonomous Komi region entered the formation together with Vologda. Arkhangelsk became the administrative centre of the Northern Land. In December 1936 the Northern Land was abolished and divided into the Independent Soviet socialist republic Komi and the Northern area with Arkhangelsk as its administrative centre. But already on 23 September 1937 the Northern area was divided into the Arkhangelsk Region and the Vologda Region by the decision of the Central executive committee of the USSR. According to the same decision districts of the Cherepovets Okrug of the Leningrad Region were attached to the Vologda Region making nowadays the western part of the Vologda province. Thereby the current borders of the Vologda Region were determined.

In 1930s the process of industrialisation went on in Vologda: a flax factory, a coach-repair factory and a factory called «Northern Communard» (wood sawing) were constructed.

During the Second World War the martial law was established in Vologda, and the industrial enterprises changed to the military production. In autumn of 1941 soldiers approached the borders of the Vologda Region. Vologda became a front city. Its inhabitants participated in building of defensive boundaries. Vologda was separated into hundreds of sites of self-defence: bomb-proof shelters and elementary shelters were under construction, systems of air defence which protected the railway junction and the military-industrial enterprises were developed. As a result, though attempts of bombardments were numerous, no bombs fell to the city. To memorize it in Vologda there is a monument to the forces of air defence in the form of an anti-aircraft gun (in Zosimovskaya street).

Besides, Vologda regularly supplied the front by its railway junction and accepted the evacuated equipment and thousands of people. During the war the city was also a large hospital centre. Inhabitants of Vologda donated blood, money and jewellery. The tank column «Vologda Collective Farmer» was organized. To memorize it and also the fighting feats of the city inhabitants participated in the war the monument to the tank T-34 was built (in Peace street).

*Monument to T-34 tank (opened on May 8, 1975):*








q-kaktus


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Eternal Flame (burned on May 9, 1976) to honor the dead of the Great Patriotic War 1941-1945:*








taurus-foto


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

In 1961 Anatoly Drygin became the first secretary of the Vologda regional committee CPSU communist party and the head of the region. During the years of his leadership there were notable changes in all spheres of life and economy both in the city and in the region. The bearing plant, the machinery plant, the optik-mechanical factory were built in Vologda, a poultry farm was founded; the polytechnical institute was opened; the construction of dwellings and the first high-rise buildings was developed. It resulted in the occurrence of new microdistricts (Byvalovo, GPZ, the 5th and 6th microdistricts). In 1976 the trolleybus transport was started up in Vologda.

In November, 1991 the city administration was formed and the reform of local governments began. In October, 1993 Council (Soviet) of People's Deputies of all levels were liquidated. After the Council dissolution in Vologda the City Duma was established. The first elections to it took place on 20 March 1994. Its structure included only 6 deputies. In December, 1995 new elections to the City Duma took place, and its structure was expanded to 30 deputies.

On 25 July 1996 the City Duma accepted the main city document — the Charter of Vologda. On 6 October 1996 the elections of the mayor took place first in the history of Vologda. Alexey Yakunichev won the elections and was the head of the city up to 2008.

In 2003 the construction of a ring highway began. It connects nowadays lines А114 (Vologda – Novaya Ladoga), Р5 (Vologda – Medvezhyegorsk) and М8 (Moscow – Arkhangelsk). On 25 August 1995 the City Duma approved the new Charter of Vologda. But though the deputies introduced more than 400 amendments and the volume of the document increased more than twice, in comparison with the Charter of 1996, the Charter of 2005 did not contain any important changes. On 12 October 2008 a new city leader was elected. Evgeny Shulepov became the Head of the city.

*Former building of the City Duma (end of 18th - beginning of 19th century); since 1919 - 1st City Children Music School:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*15. (UN #982; 2000) ENSEMBLE OF THE FERAPONTOV MONASTERY (15th-17th century):*

*The Ferapontov convent,* in the Vologda region of Russia, is considered one of the purest examples of Russian medieval art, a reason given by UNESCO for its inscription on the World Heritage List.

The monastery was founded by Saint Ferapont in 1398 in the inhospitable Russian North, to the east from the Kirillo-Belozersky Monastery, named after his fellow monk, Saint Kirill of Beloozero. The fame of the monastery started to spread under Kirill's disciple, Saint Martinian, who was to become a Father Superior of the Trinity Lavra of St. Sergius in 1447.

Even after Martinian's death, his monastery was protected and favoured by members of Ivan III's family. The most ancient structure, the Cathedral of Nativity of the Virgin (1490), was built in brick by the masters of Rostov. This edifice is the best preserved of three sister cathedrals erected in the 1490s in the Russian North. All the interior walls are covered with invaluable frescoes by the great medieval painter Dionisius.

During the 1530s, they added a treasury, a refectory, and the unique Annunciation church surmounted by a belfry. At that time the monastery enjoyed special privileges conferred upon it by Ivan the Terrible, and possessed some 60 villages in the vicinity. The tsar himself frequently visited the monastery as a pilgrim.

In the Time of Troubles, the monastery was ravaged by the Poles. During its recovery the last buildings — the tent-like church of Saint Martinian (1641), a two-tented barbican church (1650), and a bell-tower (1680s) — were added to the complex. The belfry clocks (1638) are said to be the oldest in Russia.

As the monastery gradually lost its religious importance, it was being turned into a place of exile for distinguished clerics, such as the Patriarch Nikon. It was abolished by Emperor Paul in 1798, reinstituted as a convent in 1904, closed by the Bolsheviks twenty years later, and turned into a museum in 1975. The museum constitutes a part of the Russian North National Park since 1991.









Тарасовский Александр


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Stanislav-1959


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Тарасовский Александр


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

sergant8383


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Primorsky Krai, bordered by China, North Korea, and the relatively warm - though freezing in winter – waters of the Sea of Japan, is the southeasternmost region of Russia, located between 42° and 48° north latitude and 130° and 139° east longitude. It is stretched in the meridianal direction, the distance from its extreme northern point to its most southerly point being about 900 kilometers (559 miles). Highlands dominate the territory of the krai. Most of the territory is mountainous, and almost 80% of it is forested.









kww-25


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

pri-morie2009


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

The average elevation is about 500 meters (1640 ft). Sikhote-Alin is a mountainous formation, extending for the most part of the Krai. It consists of a number of parallel ranges: the Partizansky, the Siny (Blue), the Kholodny (Cold), and others. There are many karst caves in the South of Primorye. The relatively accessible Spyashchaya Krasavitsa cave (the Sleeping Beauty) in the Ussuriysky Nature Preserve could be recommended for tourists. There are comparatively well-preserved fragments of the ancient volcanoes in the area. The ranges are cut by the picturesque narrow and deep valleys of the rivers and by large brooks, such as the Partizanskaya, the Kiyevka, the Zerkalnaya, the Cheryomukhovaya, the Yedinka, the Samarga, the Bikin, and the Bolshaya Ussurka. Most rivers in the Krai have rocky bottoms and limpid water. The largest among them is the Ussuri, with a length of 903 kilometers (561 miles). The head of the Ussuri River originates 20 kilometers (12 miles) to the East of Oblachnaya Mountain. The vast Prikhankayskaya Lowland extends into the West and the South-West of Primorye, carpeted by coniferous-deciduous forests. A part of the Lowland surrounding the largest lake in the Russian Far East, Khanka Lake, is occupied by a forest-steppe.

*Khanka Lake:*








[email protected]


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

shsm13


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Ussuri River:*








radost2009


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

The geographic location of Primorye accounts for the variety of its flora - there are mountainous tundra areas, conifers and coniferous-deciduous forests, and forest-steppe, which is sometimes called the Far Eastern Prairie, where many ancient plant species have been preserved: ferns, lotus, the Chosenia Willow, etc.

*Lotuses:*








shk0da-13


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

The fauna of Primorye is also diverse. The following animals are found in the Krai: the Ussuri black bear (Ursus thibetanus), the Amur tiger, the Amur leopard, the lynx, the wild boar, the Manchurian deer (Cervus elaphus xanthopygos), the Siberian Roe Deer, the musk deer, Long-tailed Goral (Naemorhedus caudatus), the sika deer, the sable, the mandarinka duck (Aix galericulata), the black stork (Ciconia *****), the scaly goosander (Mergus squamatus), the Chestnut-cheeked Starling (Sturnia philippensis), the black griffon (Aegypius monachus), the large-winged cuckoo (Cuculidae family), and others. Among 690 species of birds inhabiting the territory of the former USSR, 350 are found in Primorye. Rich fisheries of salmon, Hucho taimen, lenok and marine fisheries of crab, pollock and other species make the aquatic and maritime environment a valuable resource for the region. However, the rich diversity of wildlife in Primorye is threatened by poaching and the illegal wildlife trade. Wildlife Conservation Society, World Wildlife Fund, Wild Salmon Center, and Russian NGOs including Phoenix Fund are active in the region's wildlife and habitat conservation.









Виктор Алеветдинов


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*CLIMATE:*

Average annual temperature — near 1 °C (33.8 °F) in the North of the krai, 5.5 °C (41.9 °F) on the southern coast. Average annual precipitation — 600–850 mm.









svl112


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*HISTORY:*

According to archaeological data, the first inhabitants of Primorsky Krai were the Palaeasiatic and Tungus peoples. They probably appeared in this area 50-60 thousand years ago in the Paleolithic period. The descendants of the Tungus-speaking tribes are still inhabiting Primorye and Priamurye. These are the Nanai, the Orochs and the Udege.

From 698 to 926, the Korean kingdom of Balhae occupied northern Korea and parts of Manchuria and Primorsky Krai, consisting of the above-mentioned people and the people of the recently fallen Goguryeo kingdom of Korea. Balhae was an early feudal medieval state of Eastern Asia, which developed its industry, agriculture, animal husbandry, and had its own cultural traditions and art. People of Balhae maintained political, economic and cultural contacts with the Chinese Tang Dynasty, as well as Japan.

From 1115 to 1234, the southern area of the modern Russian Far East was occupied by a more powerful state — The Jurchen Empire, also called the Jin Dynasty. The Jurchen were a Tungusic people. Nomadic stock raising and common agriculture formed their economic basis. They also developed a metallurgical industry, shipbuilding, and the manufacture of luxury articles. The Jin Dynasty conducted independent foreign and domestic policies. The Jurchen established close contacts with the southern Chinese Song dynasty, Korea and Japan. Having conquered northern China, the Jurchens thrived until the Mongol invasions of the 13th century.

*Jurchen stone tortoise (bixi) of Jin Dynasty (1115-1234), Ussuriysk:*








Лана


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

The Jin Dynasty came to an end as a result of the Mongol invasion led by Genghis Khan. The Mongols destroyed the empire's cities and ports along with the sizable Jurchen fleet. The majority of the population was either killed or enslaved, while the survivors retreated into the wilderness. The end result of the Mongol invasion was a permanent social, cultural and economic shift in the region; the remaining population of the area permanently abandoned urbanism and resettled in the remote forests and river valleys of the Amur and Zabaykalye, as well as along the Okhotsky coast and parts of Sakhalin island. Industry and skilled craft faded as the local economy reverted to subsistence fishing and hunting.

The Yongle emperor of the Ming Dynasty conquered the area in the 14th century. Little economic and cultural development occurred in the period following the departure of the Mongols and the arrival of the first Russian settlers in the 17th century.

The acquisition of Siberia by the Tsardom of Russia and the subsequent Russian expansion to the Far East, brought the Russians into direct contact with the Qing Empire. The Nerchinsk Treaty of 1689 demarcating the borders of the two states gave all lands lying south of the Stanovoy Mountains, including Primorye, to the Qing Empire. However, with the weakening of the Qing Empire in the second half of the 19th century, Russia began its expansion into the area. In 1858 the towns of Khabarovsk and Blagoveshchensk were founded.

In 1858, Russian Count Nikolay Muravyov-Amursky, Governor General of Eastern Siberia, signed the Aigun Treaty with China, followed by the Beijing Treaty two years later. As a result of the two treaties the Sino-Russian border shifted south to the Amur and Ussuri rivers; granting Russia full control of Primorye.

*Tomb of Nikolay Muravyov-Amursky (1809-1881) in Vladivostok:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

In the period from 1859 to 1882 ninety five settlements were established in the Primorye region, including Vladivostok, Ussuriysk, Razdolnoye, Vladimiro-Aleksandrovskoye, Shkotovo, Pokrovka, Tury Rog, and Kamen-Rybolov. The population was primarily engaged in hunting, fishing and cultivation. These activities involved more than two-thirds of the territory's inhabitants.

The latter part of the 19th century saw significant economic development in Primorye. Coal mining became a prominent industry as did the export of sea-kale, velvet antlers, timber, crab, dried fish, and trepangs. The rapid economic expansion of Primorye was financed in large measure by Russian and foreign capital investment.

In 1922, shortly before the end on the Civil War Primorye came under Bolshevik control and the economic, scientific, and cultural development of the territory were dictated by the new government. The Soviet Government spent the following ten years combating "bourgeois ideology" in many areas of life and culture. As a result the music, theater, literature, and the fine arts of Primorye were censored.

The period also saw the beginnings of centralized planning. As in the rest of the Soviet Union, priority was given to heavy industry, with a special emphasis on mining and commercial fishing. Rail and sea transit was greatly expanded and new port facilities were constructed.

*Nakhodka, port city in Primorsky Krai:*








Владимир


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

On 1942 April 18, Primorsky Krai became unwillingly involved in World War II as Primorsky Krai became the location of the landing of one of the 16 United States Army Air Corps B-25 Mitchell medium bombers which had been launched from USS Hornet to accomplish the famous Doolittle Raid on Japan. The landing occurred 40 miles (65 km) west of Vladivostok, the bomber's crew deciding to abort their mission while still en route to Tokyo due to excessive fuel consumption.

The 1970s witnessed an expansion of scientific institutions in Primorye, especially in the city of Vladivostok. As a result the city possess several large research institutions such as the Institute of Biology and Agrigulture, The Pacific Institute of Bio-organic Chemistry, The Institute of Marine Biology, The Pacific Institute of Geography, The Pacific Oceanological Institute, as well as several Institutes affiliated with the Far Eastern Division of the Russian Academy of Science.

By the early 1990s the once small enterprises had developed into large companies. Some of the most prominent include the DVMP shipping company, the Dalmoreprodukt seafood concern, Progress Arsenyev Aircraft Works, and Vostok Mining. Commercial fishing plays an important part in the economy of the Primorye and includes firms like Vladivostok Trawling and Refrigerating Fleet (VBTRF), the Active Marine Fisheries Base of Nakhodka, and the Fishing and Marine Transport Fleet of Primorye. Numerous enterprises of the Russian Military Industrial Complex were also established in Primorye.









ivolga4232


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*DEMOGRAPHICS:*

In 2010 the population of the krai was 1.981.970, which is down from 2.071.210 recorded in the 2002 Census. Due to its geographical location, Primorsky Krai boasts a mixture of not only ethnic Russians, but also Korean, Volga German, Udege, Buriat, Nanai, Oroch, and Taz minorities.

There were thirteen recognised ethnic groups of more than two thousand persons each, and the national composition was: Russian (89.89%); Ukrainian (4.54%); Korean (0.86%); Tatar (0.70%); Belarusan (0.56%); Armenian (0.27%); Azeri (0.21%); Mordvin (0.20%) and others.

*ECONOMY:*

Primorsky Krai's economy, the most balanced in the Russian Far East, is also the largest in absolute terms. Food production is the most important sector, represented mainly by fish processing. Annual catch exceeds two million tonnes, or one half of the Russian Far East total. Second is machine building, where half of the output is geared toward the fishing industry and shipyards. Defense is another important sector, producing naval vessels and military aircraft. The construction materials industry here provides for the whole Russian Far East. Lead smelting is conducted in the coastal town of Rudnaya Pristan.

The timber industry, though in recession, is still second only to Khabarovsk Krai's with an annual yield of about 3 million cubic meters of timber. Primorsky Krai is the largest coal producer in the Russian Far East and generates more electricity than any other Russian Far East administrative division, but power shortages are common. Agriculture is also important; the Krai produces rice, milk, eggs, and vegetables.

Primorsky Krai is the Russian Far East's banking and finance center. It has more than 100 banks and affiliates and well-developed futures and stock exchanges.

The Krai's proximity to Pacific Rim markets gives it an edge over most other Russian Far East administrative divisions in developing foreign trade. Major trade items are seafood products, timber products, and ferrous metals. Major trading partners are Japan, China, and Korea.

Primorsky Krai's compact territory is well endowed with infrastructure. Its railway density is twice the Russian average. Railroads connect it with China and North Korea. Vladivostok, the eastern terminus of the Trans-Siberian railway, was surpassed as a port by the nearby Nakhodka-Vostochny Port container, coal and timber terminals. Primorsky Krai-based shipping companies provide 80% of marine shipping services in the Russian Far East. All the Krai's significant ports are now open to international shipping.

Production of grain, soybeans, potatoes, and vegetables is the leading agricultural sector. The breeding of livestock, especially sheep, is well developed in Primorye; a fur farming industry is also being developed through the establishment of fur farms and animal nurseries.

*Port Nakhodka:*








svl112


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

svl112


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

svl112


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Ольга


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Vladivostok* is Russia's largest port city on the Pacific Ocean and the administrative center of Primorsky Krai. It is situated at the head of the Golden Horn Bay, not far from Russia's border with China and North Korea. It is the home port of the Russian Pacific Fleet. The population of the city, as of 2010, is 578.213.

In 2012 Vladivostok will host the 24th Summit of the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation (APEC) forum. In preparation for the event, the infrastructure of the city is being renovated and improved. Two giant cable-stayed bridges are currently under construction in Vladivostok, namely the Golden Horn bridge over the Golden Horn Bay in the center of the city, and the Russky Island Bridge from the mainland to Russky Island, where the summit will take place. The latter bridge will become the longest cable-stayed bridge in the world upon completion.

*Russky Island Bridge:*








akto


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

god


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*HISTORY:*

The territory on which modern Vladivostok is located had been part of many nations, such as the Korean kingdoms of Gojoseon and Balhae, Jurchen, the Mongol Empire, and various Chinese dynasties, before Russia acquired the entire Maritime Province and the island of Sakhalin by the Treaty of Aigun (1858). Qing China, which had just lost the Opium War with Britain, was unable to defend the region. The Pacific coast near Vladivostok was settled mainly by the Chinese, Jurchens, Manchus and Koreans during the Imperial Chinese Qing dynasty period. A French whaler visiting the Golden Horn Bay in 1852 discovered Chinese or Manchu village fishermen on the shore of the bay.

The naval outpost was founded in 1859 by Count Nikolay Muravyov-Amursky, Governor General of Eastern Siberia, who named it on the model of Vladikavkaz, a Russian fortress in the Caucasus. The Russians erected an elaborate system of fortifications between the 1870s and 1890s. A telegraph line from Vladivostok to Shanghai and Nagasaki was opened in 1871, the year when a commercial port was relocated here from Nikolayevsk-on-Amur. Town status was granted on April 22, 1880. The municipal coat of arms, representing the Siberian tiger, was adopted in March 1883.

*150-anniversary of the Vladivostok's foundation:*








Владимир КОБЗАРЬ


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Nikolay Muravyov-Amursky's Fort (1903):*








kassara


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

kassara


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

The first high school was opened in 1899. The city's economy was given a boost in 1903, with the completion of the Trans-Siberian Railway, which connected Vladivostok to Moscow and Europe. In the wake of the Bolshevik Revolution, Vladivostok was of great military importance for the Far Eastern Republic, the Provisional Priamurye Government, and the Allied intervention, consisting of foreign troops from Japan, the United States, Canada, Czechoslovakia, and other nations. The taking of the city by Ieronim Uborevich's Red Army on 25 October 1922 marked the end of the Russian Civil War.

*Monument to the heroes of Great Patriotic War 1941-1945:*








dragongv52


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

As the main naval base of the Soviet Pacific Fleet, the city was officially closed to foreigners during the Soviet years. It was at Vladivostok that Leonid Brezhnev and Gerald Ford conducted the Strategic Arms Limitation Talks in 1974. At the time, the two countries decided quantitative limits on various nuclear weapons systems and banned the construction of new land-based ICBM launchers.

In 2012 Vladivostok will host the 24th APEC summit. Leaders from the APEC member countries will meet on Russky Island, off the coast of Vladivostok. With the planned summit on Russky Island, the government and private businesses are building of resorts, dinner and entertainment facilities, in addition to the renovation and upgrading of Vladivostok International Airport. Two giant cable-stayed bridges are currently under condtruction in preparation for the summit, namely the Golden Horn bridge over the Golden Horn Bay in the center of the city, and the Russky Island Bridge from the mainland to Russky Island (it will become the longest cable-stayed bridge in the world upon completion). The new campus of Far Eastern Federal University will be completed on Russky Island by 2012.

*Golden Horn bridge:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*GEOGRAPHY:*

The city is located in the southern extremity of Muravyov-Amursky Peninsula, which is about 30 km long and approximately 12 km wide.









Владимир КОБЗАРЬ


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Make Love, Not War


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Георгий "Lап"


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Link


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

The highest point is Mount Kholodilnik, the height of which is 257 m. Eagle's Nest Mount is often called the highest point of the city; however, with the height of only 199 m (214 m according to other sources), it is the highest point of the downtown area, but not of the whole city.

Vladivostok shares the same or approximate latitude with Sapporo, Sukhumi, Almaty, Florence, Marseille, La Coruna, Boston, and Toronto.

Railroad distance to Moscow is 9302 km. The direct distance to Moscow is 6430 km. Direct distance to Bangkok is 5600 km, to Darwin—6180 km, San Francisco—8400 km, Lisbon—10100 km, London—8500 km, to Seoul—750 km, to Tokyo—1050 km, to Beijing—1331 km.

*Main Rail Terminal of Vladivostok (1912, Vladimir Planson):*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*CLIMATE:*

Mean annual temperature: 4.8 °C (40.6 °F);
Average temperature in January: -13.2 °C (8.2 °F);
Average temperature in August: 20.6 °C (69.1 °F);
Average annual precipitation: 799 mm (31.5 in) (strong summer maximum);
Köppen climate classification: Dwb (monsoon-influenced humid continental climate, warm summers).









Странник-ДВ


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Роман Толстенков


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*DEMOGRAPHICS:*

The city's population was 578.213 in 2010, while the figure in the 2002 Census was 594.701. This is further down from 633.838 recorded in the 1989 Census. Ethnic Russians and Ukrainians make up the majority of the population.

From 1958 to 1991, only Soviet citizens were allowed to live in Vladivostok or visit it (and even then had to obtain an official permission). Before this closure, the city had large Korean and Chinese populations. Some Koreans who were deported during Stalin's rule from the Russian Far East have since returned, particularly to Vladivostok.

Vladivostok has one of the largest Armenian communities in eastern Russia. There are a number of Armenian bakeries and restaurants in the city. There are also sizable communities of Chechens, Azeris and Tajiks in the city. Immigrants from China began arriving in large numbers in the 1990s.

*All-Russian Children Centre "Ocean":*








Владимир КОБЗАРЬ


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Владимир КОБЗАРЬ









Владимир КОБЗАРЬ


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*International Year of Youth:*








Владимир КОБЗАРЬ









Владимир КОБЗАРЬ


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*ECONOMY:*

The city's main industries are shipping, commercial fishing, and the naval base. Fishing accounts for almost four-fifths of Vladivostok's commercial production. Other food production totals 11%.

A very important employer and a major source of revenue for the city's inhabitants is the import of Japanese cars. Besides salesmen, the industry employs repairmen, fitters, import clerks as well as shipping and railway companies. The Vladivostok dealers sell 250.000 cars a year, with 200.000 going to other parts of Russia. Every third worker in the Primorsky Krai has some relation to the automobile import business. In recent years, the Russian government has made attempts to improve the country's own car industry. This has included raising tariffs for imported cars, which has put the car import business in Vladivostok in difficulties. To compensate, Prime Minister Vladimir Putin ordered the car manufacturing company Sollers to move one of its factories from Moscow to Vladivostok. The move was completed in 2009, and the factory now employs about 700 locals. It is planned to produce 13200 cars in Vladivostok in 2010.

*TRANSPORTATION:*

Vladivostok is the starting point of Ussuri Highway (M60) to Khabarovsk, the eastern most part of Trans-Siberian Highway that goes all the way to Moscow and Saint Petersburg via Novosibirsk. The other main highways go east to Nakhodka and south to Khasan.

The Trans-Siberian Railway was built to connect European Russia with Vladivostok, Russia's most important Pacific Ocean port. Finished in 1905, the rail line ran from Moscow to Vladivostok via several of Russia's main cities. Part of the railroad, known as the Chinese Eastern Line, crossed over into Manchuria, China, passing through Harbin, a major city in Manchuria. During the Soviet era, Vladivostok's status as a closed city meant that ferry-passenger tourists arriving from Japan to travel the Trans-Siberian railway westbound had to embark in Nakhodka. Today, Vladivostok serves as the main starting point for the Trans-Siberian portion of the Eurasian Land Bridge.

Air routes connect Vladivostok International Airport with Japan, People's Republic of China, North Korea, South Korea and Vietnam. It is possible to get to Vladivostok from several of the larger cities in Russia. Regular flights to Seattle, Washington were available in the 1990s but have been canceled since. Vladivostok Air resumed flying to Anchorage, Alaska in July 2008.

*Maritime Terminal (1959-1965, restored in 1991):*








Ди


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*URBAN TRANSPORTATION:*

On 28 June 1908, Vladivostok's first tram line was started along Svetlanskaya Street from the railway station in Lugovaya Street. On 9 October 1912, the first wooden cars manufactured in Belgium entered service. Today, Vladivostok's means of public transportation include trolleybus, bus, tram, train, funicular, ferryboat and cutter. 

*The one of two Russian funicular railways was built in Vladivostok during 1959-1962 (the other was opened in 1930 in Sochi):*








ivb941


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*EDUCATION:*

Vladivostok is home to numerous educational institutions, including seven universities: Far Eastern Federal University, Far Eastern State Technical University, Marine State University, Far Eastern State Technical Fisheries University, Vladivostok State University of Economics and Service, Vladivostok State Medical University, and Pacific State University of Economics.

The Presidium of the Far Eastern Division of the Russian Academy of Sciences as well as ten of its research institutes are also located in Vladivostok, as is the Pacific Research Institute of Fisheries and Oceanography.

*Far Eastern Federal University (founded in 1899):*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*16. (UN #766; 2001) CENTRAL SIKHOTE-ALIN:*

*The Sikhote-Alin* is a mountain range in Primorsky and Khabarovsk Krais, Russia, extending about 900 km to the northeast of the Russian Pacific seaport of Vladivostok. The highest summits are Tordoki Yani (2077 m), Ko Mountain (2003 m) in Khabarovsk Krai and Anik Mountain (1933 m) in Primorsky Krai.









Странник-ДВ


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

shk0da-13


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Sikhote-Alin comprises one of the most extraordinary temperate zones in the world. Species typical of northern taiga (such as reindeer and the Ussuri Brown Bear) coexist with tropical species, the Amur leopard, Siberian tiger, and the Asiatic Black Bear. The region holds very few wolves, due to competition with tigers. The oldest tree in the region is a millennium-old Japanese yew.

*Amur leopard:*








Animalworld


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice photo but it does not look very Russian.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> ^^ Nice photo but it does not look very Russian.


What mean "it look Russian"? :dunno:

This is Gelendzhik Bay of the Black Sea, Krasnodar Region, not so far from Sochi.


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> ^^ Nice photo but it does not look very Russian.


Why? No snow and the bears?)) Or piles of human bodies, tortured gulag?:lol:

Taken on landing on the water in the bay city of Gelendzhik. On board the Be-200ChS aircraft.


----------



## croomm (Apr 17, 2007)

It does like Russian *too*.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

I did not mean the term "Russian" in a negative way. That photo looks a little tropical to me and is not the typical photos that I am use to seeing of Russia. kay:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

AlekseyVT said:


> *Yaroslavl, Dormition Cathedral and Monument near Eternal flame:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amazing architecture:cheers:


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Vladivostok*









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/192711.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Fort of Prince Rurik. Located on the Russky Island*









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/192711.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*View of the bay in the Sea of ​​Japan. In the foreground Tarantsev's Cape, background - the same name of the island*









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/192308.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/192308.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Nakhodka is a port city in Primorsky Krai*









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/192096.html#cutid1


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Nakhodka is a port city in Primorsky Krai*









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.c...96.html#cutid1


----------



## I`M (Oct 27, 2009)

Novorossiysk is a city in southern Russia, in Krasnodar Krai. It is the country's main port on the Black Sea.


«Цемеская бухта» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## I`M (Oct 27, 2009)

«Набережная в Новороссийске» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## I`M (Oct 27, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ann-semer/view/171319/


----------



## I`M (Oct 27, 2009)

>>


----------



## I`M (Oct 27, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B6%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F%20%D0%9D%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B8%D0%B9%D1%81%D0%BA/users/rdk58/view/301032


----------



## I`M (Oct 27, 2009)

>>


----------



## I`M (Oct 27, 2009)

«С Днём Рождения, Новороссийск!» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## I`M (Oct 27, 2009)

Anapa, it is a town in Krasnodar Krai. Anapa, like the other Black Sea coast resorts, has a superb sunny summer climate. Anapa has beautiful, mostly sandy beaches.


«Лента Жизни» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Baikal*









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/193177.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Baikal*









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/193177.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Baikal*









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/193177.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Republic of Buryatia*









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/193354.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Republic of Buryatia*









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/193354.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Republic of Buryatia*









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/193354.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Republic of Buryatia*









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/193354.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Republic of Buryatia*









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/193354.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Siberia. Novosibirsk region*


http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/143069.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Siberia. Novosibirsk region*


http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/143069.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Siberia. Novosibirsk region*


http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/143069.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Siberia. Novosibirsk region*


http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/143069.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Siberia. Novosibirsk region*


http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/143069.html


----------



## Nigelfs (Apr 24, 2011)

Great landscapes.....:cheers:


----------



## Nigelfs (Apr 24, 2011)

file:///Users/fowlersutton/Desktop/Pages/1.html


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Wait4me said:


> *Siberia. Novosibirsk region*
> 
> 
> http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/143069.html




Wow!:eek2: Eternity! You can almost see the curvature of the Earth in this picture.


----------



## I`M (Oct 27, 2009)

Kavkaz. Chegem. Kabardino-Bolkariya.









>>


----------



## I`M (Oct 27, 2009)

>>


----------



## I`M (Oct 27, 2009)

Altai. Kurai.


«Классика» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## I`M (Oct 27, 2009)

«Утро. Розовые горы» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## I`M (Oct 27, 2009)

«Рой» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## I`M (Oct 27, 2009)

«Цветы гор» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## I`M (Oct 27, 2009)

«Горные узоры» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Nalchik, Kabardino-Balkar Republic:*








Vladimir Cat


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pyatigorsk, Stavropol Region:*








Anna


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Anna


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Kislovodsk, Stavropol Region:*








vNika


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Gelendzhik, Krasnodar Region:*








Наташа


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Dombai, Karachay-Cherkess Republic:*








CatTheSun


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Yuzhno-Sakhalinsk, Sakhalin Region:*








Fly


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Sochi Arboretum, Krasnodar Region:*








Kozandrevna


----------



## Lugovoy Igor (Aug 19, 2008)

*Ekaterinburg. Easter.*

30.04.2011


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

North Ossetia









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/197915.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

North Ossetia









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/197915.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

North Ossetia









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/197915.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

North Ossetia









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/197915.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

North Ossetia









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/197915.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

North Ossetia









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/197915.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

North Ossetia









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/197915.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Kabardino-Balkar Republic









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/197655.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Kabardino-Balkar Republic. Blue Lake. The depth of the lake is 368 meters









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/197655.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Kabardino-Balkar Republic









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/197655.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Kabardino-Balkar Republic









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/197655.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Kabardino-Balkar Republic









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/197655.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Kabardino-Balkar Republic









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/197655.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Kabardino-Balkar Republic. Nalchik - the capital city of Kabardino-Balkaria









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/197655.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Karachay-Cherkessia









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/197457.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Karachay-Cherkessia









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/197457.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Karachay-Cherkessia









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/197457.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Karachay-Cherkessia









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/197457.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Karachay-Cherkessia. Elbrus









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/197457.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Karachay-Cherkessia









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/197457.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Karachay-Cherkessia









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/197457.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Karachay-Cherkessia









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/197457.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Karachay-Cherkessia









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/197122.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Karachay-Cherkessia









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/197122.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Karachay-Cherkessia









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/197122.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Karachay-Cherkessia









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/197122.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Karachay-Cherkessia









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/197122.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Chechen Republic. Shatoy









http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/198175.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.torgachkin.ru/


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Vladimir










Photo by me


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://tourbina.ru/authors/Stirh/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://tourbina.ru/authors/Stirh/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://tourbina.ru/authors/Stirh/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://tourbina.ru/authors/Stirh/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://tourbina.ru/authors/Stirh/


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Nigelfs (Apr 24, 2011)

*Fish-eye*

Lake Baikal using a fish-eye lens.....really beautiful. Thanks for posting


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wait4me said:


> http://tourbina.ru/authors/Stirh/



Awesome....kay:....thanks.


----------



## igorp (Apr 14, 2010)

Teberda River. Karachay-Cherkessia


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/popkov-rostov/view/141373/


----------



## igorp (Apr 14, 2010)

market day in town Teberda. Karachay-Cherkessia


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/popkov-rostov/view/141386/


----------



## igorp (Apr 14, 2010)

cableway in Kislovodsk


«На верхней станции канатной дороги-2.» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Photo by me


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

Wait4me said:


> http://tourbina.ru/authors/Stirh/


I love this picture. Where is this? I want to visit


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

ScraperDude said:


> I love this picture. Where is this? I want to visit


Altai Republic, near Chemal.

More photos here:
http://tourbina.ru/authors/Stirh/travels/view/86652/photo/52067/


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

Can you please give us a google maps link?


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

xvoidx said:


> Can you please give us a google maps link?


Google Map


----------



## igorp (Apr 14, 2010)

Bermamyt plateau. Karachay-Cherkessia


«Плато Бермамыт» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## igorp (Apr 14, 2010)

In Kislovodsk resort park. The park is 9.78km2. In the park is situated drinking healing mineral water gallery Narzan.


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/popkov-rostov/view/523567/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://travelworld.livejournal.com/


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^ Where are pictures from?


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

cinxxx said:


> ^^ Where are pictures from?


North-west Russia, Karelia and the Leningrad region


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://travelworld.livejournal.com/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://travelworld.livejournal.com/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Vyborg









http://travelworld.livejournal.com/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Vyborg









http://travelworld.livejournal.com/


----------



## Artemida (Dec 17, 2010)

*Геленджик*

[URL="http://[/URL]


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Rostov the Great









photo by me


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wait4me said:


> http://travelworld.livejournal.com/



Wow!....breathtaking shot...kay:


----------



## Artemida (Dec 17, 2010)

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## autskai (May 23, 2011)

Amazing views


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Saint-Petersburg, Lomonosov Bridge over Fontanka River. My photo.


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

Nizhny Novgorod









http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/82443.html?page=1#comments


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

Nizhny Novgorod








http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/82443.html?page=1#comments


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

Nizhny Novgorod








http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/82443.html?page=1#comments


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

Nizhny Novgorod








http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/82443.html?page=1#comments


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

Nizhny Novgorod









http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/82443.html?page=1#comments


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

Nizhny Novgorod









http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/82443.html?page=1#comments


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

Nizhny Novgorod









http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/82443.html?page=1#comments


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

Nizhny Novgorod









http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/82443.html?page=1#comments


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

Nizhny Novgorod









http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/82443.html?page=1#comments


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Kazan


----------



## westernzoom222 (Mar 3, 2011)

Stavropol


----------



## KGBista (May 16, 2008)

An oak-tree in the village of Sokur in Russia








Source


----------



## KGBista (May 16, 2008)

Winter in Russia








Source


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful!!.....:cheers2:


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Kabardino-Balkar Republic*









http://4044415.livejournal.com/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Kabardino-Balkar Republic*









http://4044415.livejournal.com/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Kabardino-Balkar Republic*









http://4044415.livejournal.com/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Kabardino-Balkar Republic*









http://4044415.livejournal.com/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Kabardino-Balkar Republic*









http://4044415.livejournal.com/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Kabardino-Balkar Republic*









http://4044415.livejournal.com/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Kabardino-Balkar Republic*









http://4044415.livejournal.com/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Republic of Dagestan*









http://4044415.livejournal.com/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Republic of Dagestan*









http://4044415.livejournal.com/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Republic of Dagestan*









http://4044415.livejournal.com/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Republic of Dagestan*









http://4044415.livejournal.com/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Republic of Dagestan*









http://4044415.livejournal.com/


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Republic of Dagestan*









http://4044415.livejournal.com/


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Gorki Leninskiye









photo by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

photo by me


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Mount Elbrus:*








mg5642


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*The Way:*








genych.baldaris


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

photo by me


----------



## dinkosta (Aug 16, 2011)

Baikal clouds










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sav-in-stas/tags/байкал/view/333561?page=1


----------



## dinkosta (Aug 16, 2011)

Nakhodka bay










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vladsv66/tags/японское море/view/362193?page=1


----------



## dinkosta (Aug 16, 2011)

Sochi










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1094581&page=19


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

dinkosta said:


> Baikal clouds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful :cheers2:


----------



## dinkosta (Aug 16, 2011)

Lake Seliger










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Валдайская /users/koromelena/view/389623?page=1&how=rating&type=image


----------



## dinkosta (Aug 16, 2011)

Belokurikha, Altai










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ven110-22/view/238857?page=3


----------



## dinkosta (Aug 16, 2011)

Vladikavkaz










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/everfastman/tags/владикавказ/view/282284?page=18


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Sergey_A said:


> photo by me


hno:


----------



## dinkosta (Aug 16, 2011)

Zheleznovodsk, Stavropol region










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Железноводск/users/spokladov/view/228100?page=0&how=rating&type=image


----------



## dinkosta (Aug 16, 2011)

Zheleznovodsk










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Железноводск/users/chigik-a/view/379464?page=8&how=created&type=image


----------



## dinkosta (Aug 16, 2011)

Zheleznovodsk










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Железноводск/users/teekva/view/12804?page=7&how=rating&type=image


----------



## dinkosta (Aug 16, 2011)

Zheleznovodsk










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Железноводск/users/ninna67/view/511269?page=9&how=created&type=image


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

dinkosta said:


> Nakhodka bay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So beautiful....:cheers:


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Kabardino-Balkaria*


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

*Kabardino-Balkaria*









http://piclet.livejournal.com/22983.html


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

Fascinating Russia! Keep it up!


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice photos, we need more


----------



## alar (Jan 30, 2010)

*Kazan*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely shot....:cheers2:


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/92007.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/92007.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/92007.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/92007.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/92007.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/92007.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/92007.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/92007.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/92007.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/92007.html


----------



## alar (Jan 30, 2010)

autumn and winter in Kazan


----------



## kol82 (Mar 2, 2012)

Im vietnamese but in my heart You ( Russian or Serbian ) like my brother. Happy when i found this topics. thanks for share


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Russia is stunning :applause::applause::applause:...indeed a great European country :cheers:


----------



## Celine75 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi ! I like all pictures !!! Thank you !!
Voyances


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible photos of the Russian countryside, spectacular landscape...:cheers:


----------



## Akril (Dec 27, 2007)

Suzdal


----------



## dinkosta (Aug 16, 2011)

Plyos (Плёс)










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yulenochekk/tags/плес/view/511954?page=0


----------



## dinkosta (Aug 16, 2011)

Summer rain in Ulyanovsk










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/missis-galcka2012/tags/ульяновск/view/642660?page=2


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

From the southern seas to the polar lands
Spread are our forests and fields.
You are unique in the world, one of a kind –
This native land protected by God!




South-Desert in Astrakhan oblast










http://russiatrek.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/astrakhan-oblast-russia-sand-dune-2.jpg
​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

> Caspian Depression-s a low-lying flatland region encompassing the northern part of the Caspian Sea, the largest enclosed body of water on Earth.












http://russiatrek.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/astrakhan-oblast-russia-sand-dune-4.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://russiatrek.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/astrakhan-oblast-russia-sand-dune-10.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Russian Far East-Land of fire and ice, Kamchatka*










http://www.meteovesti.ru/pictures/63486060453.jpg
​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Klyuchevskaya Sopka(4835m)










http://image.tsn.ua/media/images2/original/Oct2012/383684166.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

> Klyuchevskaya Sopka (Russian: Ключевская сопка; also known as Kliuchevskoi, Russian: Ключевской) is a stratovolcano which is the highest mountain on the Kamchatka Peninsula of Russia and the highest active volcano of Eurasia. Its steep, symmetrical cone towers about 100 kilometres (60 mi) from the Bering Sea. The volcano is part of the natural UNESCO World Heritage Site Volcanoes of Kamchatka.












http://lumixclub.ru/forums/uploads/gallery/1322563244/gallery_14288_36_4961.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://media.lonelyplanet.com/lpi/12517/12517-2/681x454.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Nature of Russian Far East*










http://danna.gorod.tomsk.ru/uploads/16875/1263608064/4268010a62df2d059356e446fa925633.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://danna.gorod.tomsk.ru/uploads/16875/1263608064/6990f9210e93dbf9f26828703358160f.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://danna.gorod.tomsk.ru/uploads/16875/1263608064/92c9a8d829a53455dd7df8ca58d4d1ba.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://danna.gorod.tomsk.ru/uploads/16875/1263608064/c80eb5f2f2cc56a43665fcd84d35d373.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://danna.gorod.tomsk.ru/uploads/16875/1263608064/821daa74e7a471d9f9730bc6ad910c1c.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

One of the photos taken by the researchers who first sighted the white orca, or killer whale, with fellow members of a pod off Kamchatka 










http://gdb.rferl.org/D8DDCB9E-2BC5-4520-AAE7-FF4F04B7A1F8_mw1024_s.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Mackerel shark in Russian Far East seas










http://danna.gorod.tomsk.ru/uploads/16875/1263608064/1dd4598718f459fac5e96ec4bc93d2bf.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Siberian(Amur)tiger-(Panthera tigris altaica), also known as the Amur tiger, is a tiger subspecies inhabiting mainly the Sikhote Alin mountain region with a small subpopulation in southwest Primorye province in the Russian Far East.*The Siberian tiger is the largest living felid(big cat like lion and other tigers) and ranks among the biggest felids to ever exist.*










http://animal.discovery.com/tv/tiger-spy-jungle/tigers-world/images/amur-tiger.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Polar bear(Ursus maritimus)-*The polar bear is the largest terrestrial carnivore, being more than twice as large as the Siberian tiger*










http://www.adventuretravelnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Polar_Bear_and_Zodiac.jpg
​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://danna.gorod.tomsk.ru/uploads/16875/1263608064/4ed5e692ada91dfdc42020024104d8ad.jpg​


----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

^^Sweet black earth

Very nice updates. 
I waited verly long for them.

Thank you very much.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Gamov peninsula- Peter the Great Gulf(largest gulf of the Sea of Japan) *










http://media.englishrussia.com/newpictures/fshes090-69.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://media.englishrussia.com/newpictures/solitude040-58.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

[









http://media.englishrussia.com/newpictures/solitude040-60.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://media.englishrussia.com/newpictures/solitude040-62.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://media.englishrussia.com/newpictures/fshes090-55.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://englishrussia.com/images/newpictures/solitude040-64.jpg​


----------



## xtrum (Jul 4, 2012)

Nature is perfect, I think Russia should invest more tourism, it would be ideal to travel drive car around Russia from Kaliningrad to Kamchatka :cheers:


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

It's very difficult for roads because of harsh climate. Asphalt can't take for long time. And mother nature in summer created big rivers from melted snow and ice whose leaks very widely. Roads exist but are very bad in area of Kolyma, you must go there if you want to come Kamchatka with land roads. And 6 months and more roads are under ice with temperature -50 or -60 Celsius degrees.
High-speed rail is for Russia much better options, that include transport of vehicles from far north/north-east.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Tunkinsky National Park*
Established in 1991, this 1,200,000 km² park extends from the south shore of Lake Baikal and includes more than two hundred thermal springs. 










http://englishrussia.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/big.photo163.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Not a cheerful scenery for an early morning.









http://englishrussia.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/big.photo3_.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

The canyon river coils










http://englishrussia.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/big.photo12.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

This lake is the source of the River Il’chir. A view from the Il’chir Pass. On the right, through the fog you can see the peak of Geologov










http://englishrussia.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/big.photo18.jpg
​


----------



## Los Earth (Jun 23, 2011)

No1 said:


> Not a cheerful scenery for an early morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not? I'd love it


----------



## valeray12 (Nov 15, 2012)

Where can i get Russia christmas photos?


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

valeray12 said:


> Where can i get Russia christmas photos?


Christmas or New Year photos?

In Russia, Christmas is a secondary holiday in comparison with New Year. Only truly Orthodox believers celebrates Christmas while New Year is a holiday for all Russian people independently from their religious views.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Kronotskoye lake is the biggest freshwater lake of Kamchatka, its area is 242 km2 (150 square miles). Its average depth is 51 meters (168 ft), maximum depth is 148 meters (485 ft). The lake was formed about 10 000 years ago.










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/kamchvolc1/kamchvolc005-26.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

There are eleven islands along the eastern shore of the lake










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/kamchvolc1/kamchvolc005-29.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Ten rivers fall into the lake.










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/kamchvolc1/kamchvolc005-27.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*A desert surround by ice mountains*










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/chara/chara005-3.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

It’s Elbrus there










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/balkariamountains/kabardinomountains001-34.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

The height is 3200 m










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/balkariamountains/kabardinomountains001-32.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

It’s in the upper reaches of the Kuban river.










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/balkariamountains/kabardinomountains001-29.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

It’s the view from Tyuyubashi mountain.










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/balkariamountains/kabardinomountains001-39.jpg​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

great pics


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Sand Desert in the Astrakhan Oblast










By Dmitry Mordolff​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

By Dmitry Mordolff​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Desert road in Astrakhan Oblast










By Dmitry Mordolff​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Bactrian Camel in steppe. Russia, Astrakhan Oblast










By Dmitry Mordolff​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Riding on the steppe road. Russia, Astrakhan Oblast










By Dmitry Mordolff​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Panorama of church and bell tower in village Nikolsky, Astrakhan Oblast, Russia










by Dmitry Mordolff​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Buddhist temple. Astrakhan Oblast, Russia










By Dmitry Mordolff​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Panoramic view of Astrakhan city, Russia
Astrakhan city is largest city in the desert with population of 520 000 










by Dmitry Mordolff​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Astrakhan is a major city in southern European Russia and the administrative center of Astrakhan Oblast. The city lies on the left bank of the Volga River, close to where it discharges into the Caspian Sea at an altitude of 23 metres below sea level.

*Astrakhan Kremlin at sunrise*










by Dmitry Mordolff​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Krasnodar Krai*










http://www.best-camp.ru/images/photogallery/vid_anapa.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://www.sgu.ru/files/nodes/69703/fotos/More.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://сайт-нудистов.рф/skrin/dga4.JPG:lol:​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://t2r.ru/assets/images/krasnodarskiy%20krai/anapa/anapa/kassandra/e826dc8cf809ba4153bbab503533b98e.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Gelendzhik-Krasnodar krai
Blue Bay Beach










http://www.krin-tour.ru/upload/medialibrary/099/hhvswqzd%20tjgbwmddlluplf%20udcggainsz.jpg
​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Gelendzhik Bay









http://mygazeta.com/i/2011/03/0_c32d_9a2b8077_orig.jpg
​


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/roofsofkazan7/roofsofkazan007-25.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/roofsofkazan7/roofsofkazan007-26.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/roofsofkazan7/roofsofkazan007-36.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/roofsofkazan7/roofsofkazan007-39.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/roofsofkazan7/roofsofkazan007-43.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

* Abandoned objects*








http://englishrussia.com/images/112012/litobjects1/litobjects001-8.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/litobjects1/litobjects001-13.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/litobjects1/litobjects001-25.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

Religion









http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/theterofjoy/joyter001-45.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://englishrussia.com/images/112012/theterofjoy/joyter001-10.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/theterofjoy/joyter001-15.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/theterofjoy/joyter001-17.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/theterofjoy/joyter001-19.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/theterofjoy/joyter001-20.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/theterofjoy/joyter001-29.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/theterofjoy/joyter001-30.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/theterofjoy/joyter001-31.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/theterofjoy/joyter001-35.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/theterofjoy/joyter001-43.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

_Baikal_








http://englishrussia.com/images/112012/korzhbaik/daniilkorzhonov001-5.jpg


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/tolbachik2/ploskytolbachik002-19.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Beaches of Sochi 










http://englishrussia.com/images/sochi/17.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://englishrussia.com/images/sochi/16.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Krasnodar krai(near Sochi)










http://englishrussia.com/images/sochi/15.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://englishrussia.com/images/sochi/14.jpg​


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/pogorelovo/pogorelovo006-13.jpg


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Belukha Mountain(4 506m)-Altai*










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/belukha1/altaibelukha001-52.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/belukha1/altaibelukha001-53.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Kamchatka*










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/tolb6/tolbach006-58.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/tolb6/tolbach006-59.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/tolb6/tolbach006-60.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Khasan, Far East of Russia, Pacific ocean *










http://us.123rf.com/400wm/400/400/tatisol/tatisol1211/tatisol121100004/16300545-surf-in-sea-of-japan-far-east-of-russia-pacific-ocean-sea-and-sky-khasan.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Kamchatka










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/tolb7/tolb007-12.jpg
​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*National park Taganai-southern Urals*










http://englishrussia.com/images/112012/taganaipark/taganaipark001-10.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/taganaipark/taganaipark001-22.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Siberian tiger(Panthera tigris altaica)-Safari park of the Primorye, Far East of Russia(The Siberian tiger is the largest living felid(cat-lions, tigers, panthers etc.) and ranks among the biggest felids to ever exist)*










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/parkoftigers/parkoftigers001-24.jpg​


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Ust-Katav, Chelyabinsk Region*









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Сергей Крылов


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

All people who celebrate Christmas on Julian calendar-Merry Christmas!

*Taymyr Peninsula- is a peninsula in the Far North of Russia, in the Siberian Federal District, that forms the northernmost part of mainland Eurasia and Asia.*










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/summertundra/sumtundra001-59.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

The coasts of the Taymyr Peninsula are frozen most of the year, between September and June on average. The summer season is short, especially on the shores of the Laptev Sea in the northeast. The climate in the interior of the peninsula is continental. Winters are harsh, with frequent blizzards and extremely low temperatures. 










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/summertundra/sumtundra001-61.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

The climate is closely connected with permafrost: when the sun doesn’t shine, the air is getting cold fast.










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/summertundra/sumtundra001-66.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

And even in such conditions the vegetation of Taimyr is rich enough










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/summertundra/sumtundra001-72.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/summertundra/sumtundra001-79.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/summertundra/sumtundra001-70.jpg​


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://englishrussia.com/images/112012/bestofrussia12/thebestofrussia003-8.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/bestofrussia12/thebestofrussia003-10.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/bestofrussia12/thebestofrussia003-11.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/bestofrussia12/thebestofrussia003-13.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/bestofrussia12/thebestofrussia003-14.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/bestofrussia12/thebestofrussia003-15.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/bestofrussia12/thebestofrussia003-16.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/bestofrussia12/thebestofrussia003-17.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/bestofrussia12/thebestofrussia003-18.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/bestofrussia12/thebestofrussia003-19.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/bestofrussia12/thebestofrussia003-20.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/bestofrussia12/thebestofrussia003-21.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/bestofrussia12/thebestofrussia003-22.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/bestofrussia12/thebestofrussia003-23.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/bestofrussia12/thebestofrussia003-24.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/bestofrussia12/thebestofrussia003-26.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/bestofrussia12/thebestofrussia003-79.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/bestofrussia12/thebestofrussia003-80.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/bestofrussia12/thebestofrussia003-81.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/bestofrussia12/thebestofrussia003-82.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/bestofrussia12/thebestofrussia003-84.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/bestofrussia12/thebestofrussia003-85.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/bestofrussia12/thebestofrussia003-86.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/bestofrussia12/thebestofrussia003-90.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://photo.thebestofrussia.ru/119234/1120.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://photo.thebestofrussia.ru/119237/1120.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://photo.thebestofrussia.ru/119238/1120.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://photo.thebestofrussia.ru/119111/1120.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://photo.thebestofrussia.ru/119140/1120.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://photo.thebestofrussia.ru/119141/1120.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://photo.thebestofrussia.ru/119110/1120.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://photo.thebestofrussia.ru/119133/1120.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://photo.thebestofrussia.ru/119143/1120.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://photo.thebestofrussia.ru/119142/1120.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://photo.thebestofrussia.ru/119019/1120.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://photo.thebestofrussia.ru/119137/1120.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://photo.thebestofrussia.ru/118310/1120.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://photo.thebestofrussia.ru/117011/1120.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://photo.thebestofrussia.ru/117300/1120.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

http://photo.thebestofrussia.ru/117131/1120.jpg


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Lake Onega-Karelia, Leningrad Oblast and Vologda Oblast


> Second largest lake in Europe after Lake Ladoga. The lake is fed by about 50 rivers and is drained by the Svir River.












*Onega petroglyphs*

They are located on the eastern coast of the lake and date back to 4th–2nd millennia BC










http://www.hronika-2012.com/_nw/20/79657154.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

There are about 1200 petroglyphs scattered over the 20 km area including several capes, such as Besov Nos










http://www.hronika-2012.com/_nw/20/11950890.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

The engravings are 1–2 mm deep and depict animals, people, boats and geometrical shapes of circular and crescent shapes.










http://rcdl2009.krc.karelia.ru/photo/karelia/big/petrogliph5.JPG​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

> Karelia holds over 4000 monuments of history and culture: Europe's biggest cluster of rock art, Europe's southernmost Sámi sanctuary, etc. Important pieces of global and national heritage are the Kizhi Pogost - the largest monument of wooden architecture in Russia, situated on Kizhi Island in Lake Onego; Valaam Monastery - a gem of the Russian North, a major religious centre in Russia, situated on Valaam Archipelago islands in Lake Ladoga.












http://rcdl2009.krc.karelia.ru/photo/karelia/big/karelia6.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Valaam
Spaso-Preobrazhensky Cathedral of Valaam Monastery










http://rcdl2009.krc.karelia.ru/photo/karelia/big/Valaam.jpg
​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://www.temples.ru/private/f000133/133_0003572b.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3382/3512445863_469806d125_z.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Church of the of the Transfiguration of Jesus, the bell tower, the church of the Holy Virgin. Kizhi churchyard in the Historic Area of Kizhi. Medvezhiegorsk region, Karelia.










http://www.temples.ru/private/f000260/260_0013338b.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Kizhi churchyard in the Historic Area of Kizhi. Medvezhiegorsk region, Karelia. In the foreground, the Transfiguration Church, followed by the Intercession. Right Lazarus church steeple visible for mill Archangel Michael Chapel.









http://www.temples.ru/private/f000133/133_0002021b.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Petrozavodsk. Onego Lake Embankment










http://rcdl2009.krc.karelia.ru/photo/karelia/big/petrozavodsk_naberezhnay.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

The Solovetsky Islands, or Solovki , are an archipelago located in the Onega Bay of the White Sea, Russia










http://img.tourister.ru/files/4/4/9/4/7/3/clones/870_653_fixedwidth.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://img.tourister.ru/files/4/4/9/4/7/6/clones/870_653_fixedwidth.jpg​


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

No1 said:


> *Onega petroglyphs*
> 
> They are located on the eastern coast of the lake and date back to 4th–2nd millennia BC
> 
> ...


Thank you. I didn't know that.


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

No1 said:


> Church of the of the Transfiguration of Jesus, the bell tower, the church of the Holy Virgin. Kizhi churchyard in the Historic Area of Kizhi. Medvezhiegorsk region, Karelia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice :cheers:


----------



## Evgeni60rus (Apr 16, 2011)

Manor Rimsky Korsakov, Pskov region.


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

Can please somebody delete the off- pics...


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Meshchyora Lowlands, Ryazan Region:*








KMA


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Meshchyora Lowlands, Ryazan Region:*








KMA


----------



## veresk (Dec 19, 2012)

*National park Curonian Spit, Kaliningrad region*









http://citypicture.ru/rossiya/kaliningradskaya-oblast-kurshskaya-kosa/


----------



## veresk (Dec 19, 2012)

National park Curonian Spit, Kaliningrad region









http://citypicture.ru/rossiya/kaliningradskaya-oblast-kurshskaya-kosa/


----------



## Artemida (Dec 17, 2010)

«Миндаль» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Artemida (Dec 17, 2010)

«Нарцисс» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

AlekseyVT said:


> *Meshchyora Lowlands, Ryazan Region:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the kind of Russian landscapes I like the most, with the interminable forests and small hamlets or houses lost in that wilderness.


It also evoque me the amazing paintings of Shishkin.


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

Beautiful images! Russia is the best!


----------



## veresk (Dec 19, 2012)

*National park Curonian Spit, Kaliningrad region*









http://citypicture.ru/rossiya/kaliningradskaya-oblast-kurshskaya-kosa/


----------



## Artemida (Dec 17, 2010)

«Юбилейный микрорайон» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Artemida (Dec 17, 2010)

«уг. улиц Мира и Красной» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

It would be wonderful if little maps were added to show where on Russia are located those places.


----------



## veresk (Dec 19, 2012)

*Kaliningrad region*








http://golodranec.ru/index.php?keyword=49


----------



## veresk (Dec 19, 2012)

Kaliningrad region








http://golodranec.ru/index.php?keyword=49


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Please credit those photos you posted, or i will have to delete them


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

Vladimir, 150 km east from Moscow. Uspensky cathedral, 12th century. Photo made by me.


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

another one from Vladimir

St.Nikita's church, 1765


photo made by me


----------



## veresk (Dec 19, 2012)

*Kaliningrad region*









http://mr-sad.ru/?p=281


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

veresk said:


> http://mr-sad.ru/?p=281


Lost East Prussia


----------



## veresk (Dec 19, 2012)

Not that lost.


----------



## Los Earth (Jun 23, 2011)

Brr.. feels chilly


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Arkhyz*
























































North Church Cathedral of the 10th -13th centuries.





































Alanian warrior










Тhe face of Christ



















http://www.nashikurorty.ru/blog/arxyz-kosmicheskij/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Gatchina*








































































































































http://www.on-line.spb.ru/towns.php?id=gatchina


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Please add the credits on these photos, otherwise will be gone (deleted).


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Sarai-Batu * reconstruction capital cities of the Golden Horde





































http://residum.gallery.ru/watch?ph=hix-dc176


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Tower on Mount Akhun in Sochi*










http://blogsochi.ru/content/bashnya-na-gore-akhun


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Rosa Hutor in Olympic Sochi*




























http://blogsochi.ru/content/gostinitsy-kurorta-%C2%ABroza-khutor%C2%BB-0


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

beautiful Russia :cheers:


----------



## Los Earth (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ It's only one photo per post


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

^^Right, Mr German :cheers:


----------



## Los Earth (Jun 23, 2011)

Donodöner said:


> ^^Right, Mr German :cheers:


My computer is slow...


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Vladivostok*










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6523/53403055.143/0_8faad_b520fd3e_XXL










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6417/51604349.c6/0_83cdf_c9759fee_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6414/154918759.74/0_9be56_bd8e347_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6602/154918759.49/0_8e2d7_c2ebbbc4_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6605/53403055.12e/0_8aac4_6b3eaa39_XXL










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6608/51604349.b8/0_7de56_6be8b4f9_XXL.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i515/1212/59/5cbafee23518.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kinzelyuksky waterfall in the Eastern Sayan Mountains in Tofalaria, Krasnoyarsk*










http://24warez.ru/main/photo/1157417206-kinzelyukskiy-vodopad.html


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos from Russia...thanks Zig Zag. :cheers:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

All the best - people


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Samur forest* Only one liana subtropical forest in Russia, Dagestan. Here grow hornbeam, oak, alder, poplar, maple, walnut, ash, and some apple, pear, loquat, walnut, hazelnut, and more. There are trees, sycamores and giant cork.
































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dtp-tanq/album/148284/?p=1


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

^^ Second photo you have taken the Url from the top bar and not from the img

Btw can you grow there vine?


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Of course it is possible, even in the Altai people grow up, and it's Caucasus, subtropical climate, the god ordered. Daghestan is famous for cognac, they at # 2 for the production of wine after Kuban.
You're not from Russia?

Oh, you're probably about the grapes in the woods  but it grows wild but is not as grapes which are grown plantations, edible i not know


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

Yes, excuse me, my question was not precisly enough. 
Wine you can grow even in south-england but can you grow something like in Spain?

You know the soil is important. I don't mean primary the climate.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Derbent* Dagestan. Derbent has archaeological structures over 5,000 years old.










http://i057.radikal.ru/1206/c8/d1a84b6800fb.jpg










[URL="http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5406/delion.15/0_41667_33943f59_orig.jpg"][URL="http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5406/delion.15/0_41667_33943f59_orig.jpg"]
[/URL]









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4914/104520267.10/0_578e1_4da0e0b6_-1-XXL










http://kyfow.pisemnet.users.photofile.ru/photo/kyfow.pisemnet/200589667/206094462.jpg










http://img4.tourbina.ru/photos.4/9/6/7/8/2/1328769/big.photo/Derbent-avtostopom-noyabr.jpg










http://img4.tourbina.ru/photos.4/1/7/7/8/2/1328771/big.photo/Derbent-avtostopom-noyabr.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Waterfall Tobot* in Dagestan





































http://artstudio-3d.livejournal.com/1393.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Wild Kamchatka*










































































http://shpilenok.livejournal.com/pics/catalog/428/158594


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Blacksmith's house Kirillov in Kunar*










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6400/80712279.44/0_8c39d_47bf5092_XL.jpg


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Dagestan looks seems a interesting place to visit kay:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

The-E-Vid said:


> Dagestan looks seems a interesting place to visit kay:


Yes, interesting from the hospitable people, but is not well developed and without the necessary infrastructure


----------



## veresk (Dec 19, 2012)

Kaliningrad. Hotel Nesselbeck.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Nevyansk*




























http://www.nr2.ru/ekb/398422.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Primorsky Krai (Primorye)*










http://vladsv.livejournal.com/195681.html


----------



## veresk (Dec 19, 2012)

*Kaliningrad region*


























http://gs-reklama.ru


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Ivolginsky Datsan in Buryatia*




























http://www.tamqui.com/buddhaworld/%D0%98%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B3%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9_%D0%94%D0%B0%D1%86%D0%B0%D0%BD


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Vladikavkaz*




























http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/timag82/album/122522/?p=7


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Rostov the Great*










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pavel-paladiev/view/666277/?page=0


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Sochi*






































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1468455&page=22


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Vyborg* is a town in Leningrad Oblast, its population reaches 80 000 people. 











http://s54.radikal.ru/i144/1108/8b/33bdb0ea08b5.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4509/fotosait99.92/0_3e5f9_ee8870ed_XXL










http://s40.radikal.ru/i089/1108/8e/c02e7f40df3c.jpg










http://i023.radikal.ru/1108/84/04a9f3ea8375.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/31/fotosait99.b/0_15bec_afc14107_orig










http://s42.radikal.ru/i095/1108/7c/1d5ae41eb6a3.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kamchatka Valley of Geysers (Doliinna geyzerov)*










http://www.ridus.ru/_ah/img/oTnx59mwItQzp_GYsERZhg










http://www.mnr.gov.ru/img/pics/mpr/velikan.jpg




























http://ekitoki.com/world/1064-dolina-geyzerov-na-kamchatke-21-fotovideo.html










http://ekitoki.com/uploads/posts/2013-03/1364113514_doliinna-geyzerov-22.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kabardino-Balkaria*










http://ptitchka.livejournal.com/pics/catalog/460/370995


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Ataman* - etnoturistichesky complex Cossack village life-size open air on the Taman Peninsula (Krasnodar krai).























































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C&


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

as I already stated in a previously post, Russia is a very vast and diverse country, I like it, the most advanced of the Slavic countries.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^

Maybe, but in many regions is still no connection, no Internet or railroad where it held no gas, in some regions, low wages or high unemploymenthno:. Although the European part and the oil-bearing regions of the sufficient development that would say that the most developed, but it is not the whole Russia.


----------



## veresk (Dec 19, 2012)

Nevertheless, the nature is amazing in every spot of Russia


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Original Chukotka* (Chukotka Autonomous Okrug)






















































































































http://bigpicture.ru/?p=112099

http://bigpicture.ru/?p=112131

http://bigpicture.ru/?p=112169










Natural 100% Chukcha


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Vladivostok*



















http://s019.radikal.ru/i605/1304/21/f37ec30fdce4.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Novocherkassk*




























http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1704246/?from_post


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Voronezh*











http://cs421117.userapi.com/v421117029/1577/Eh6TlyVHkTw.jpg


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

beautiful, splendid thread, keep it up!! 



Zig_Zag said:


> *Nevyansk*


Russian Pisa? :lol: 
is it accidental? or just planned to build it like that?


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Mussoda said:


> Russian Pisa? :lol:
> is it accidental? or just planned to build it like that?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leaning_Tower_of_Nevyansk
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Inclined_towers


----------



## croomm (Apr 17, 2007)

Mussoda said:


> beautiful, splendid thread, keep it up!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Russian Pisa


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Island Valaam* Republic of Karelia









































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B0%D0%BC


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Sunset in Sochi*










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8&search_author=alisaicompany&&p=1


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Tura* Krasnoyarsk Krai










http://s018.radikal.ru/i507/1305/f9/b21dc6246b03.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Yuzhno-Sakhalinsk* Sakhalin island










http://photos.sakhalin.name/?photo=291039&b_id=


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Great Russia , nice pics ..


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Church of the Vladimir Icon of the Mother of God* Bykovo, Moscow region.










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5642/137106206.25c/0_a9b3b_19e596f3_orig.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6004/77958993.2e/0_8748d_2143979a_orig.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Iturup* island of the South Kuril Islands.





































http://cs9836.vk.me/u150645618/153314522/z_33a04092.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Iturup* island of the South Kuril Islands.














































http://vk.com/iturup


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Fortress Por-Bajin in Lake Tere-Khol* Tyva Republic










http://10russia.ru/sights/5/851


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Mount Bolshoye Bogdo* (Big Bogdo) mountain in the steppe in Astrakhan Oblast.



















*Salt lake Baskunchak*




















http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%B1%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D1%88%D0%BE%D0%B5+%D0%B1%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%B4%D0%BE&


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Russia has real WILD! even vary various. amazing!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Mussoda said:


> Russia has real WILD! even vary various. amazing!


Thanks, you're right wild and dangerous nature, is hosting over most of Russia  especially mosquitoes


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Tkhaba-Yerdy Church* Republic of Ingushetia

According to the evidence the earliest structures of Tkhaba-Yerdy dates back before 8th-9th centuries. 










http://i076.radikal.ru/1305/22/7566ae7bc1a1.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Sterlitamak shikhany* Republic of Bashkortostan










http://s004.radikal.ru/i205/1305/b7/fe1c326405f0.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Irkutsk, 130 quarter* Irkutsk sloboda 




























http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=130+%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BB


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Volgograd - Volgograd Oblast



Volgograd landing stage # by Billogs, on Flickr









​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

bozenbdzh, Thanks for the actual photos, but today this city is called Stalingrad


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Stalingrad* (Volgograd) *Mamayev Kurgan*





































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%B5%D0%B2+%D0%BA%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B3%D0%B0%D0%BD&


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*"Alyosha"* (Defenders of the Soviet Arctic during the Great Patriotic War) in Murmansk










http://photos.lifeisphoto.ru/70/0/708696.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Khibiny Mountains* - the largest mountain range in the Kola Peninsula.










http://i017.radikal.ru/1305/f4/acba5f76789f.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Waterfall Gedmishh* Kabardino-Balkar Republic



















http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%92%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%B0%D0%B4%20%D0%93%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%BC%D0%B8%D1%88%D1%85&search_author=sashkakirilenko&


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Kislovodsk is a spa city in Stavropol Krai




































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%BA%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%81%D0%BA


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ it has very various architectural styles in one place, awesome.


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Khabarovsk

Far East of Russia

Courtesy of Glad


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Sheremetievskiy castle in Yurino* Mari El Republic





































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%AE%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%BE


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Shikotan* islands of the Kuril Islands





































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D1%88%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD&search_author=ruslantrushin&


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Manpupuner rock formations* Komi Republic




























http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%A1%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B1%D1%8B+%D0%B2%D1%8B%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Nakhodka* city in Primorsky Krai. Population: 159,719 










http://vladsv.livejournal.com/178367.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Winter village in Yaroslavl oblast*




























http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%B7%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BD%D1%8F%D1%8F%20%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%BA%D0%B0&search_author=Marina-mashulya&


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Russian north church* Arkhangelsk Oblast





































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D1%80%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D1%81%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80&search_author=fotokot.ru&


----------



## sergeyj (Jan 16, 2012)

Beautiful I need tog o back and visit!!!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Pskov* is a city and the administrative center of Pskov Oblast. Population: 203,279. First mentioned 903


















http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%BF%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2&search_author=foto-kot&


----------



## preseant (Feb 7, 2009)

Keep it posting Zig_Zag. Very interesting stuff :cheers:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Zig_Zag said:


> *Manpupuner rock formations* Komi Republic



the Manpupuner rocks are really interesting, even so big, comparing with people


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Russia's Far East has some of the world's most amazing landscapes IMO !


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

Mussoda said:


> the Manpupuner rocks are really interesting, even so big, comparing with people



Yes, they are called the 7 brothers, I think.

Even more interesting is that nowhere else you can find in that area solid rock stone.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Akhty* selo in the Republic of Dagestan. Population: 13,405. It was founded around the mid-1st millennium BCE. In the 1st century CE, it had the name Turi. 










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/63668152.jpg










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/50729284.jpg










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/50729302.jpg










http://s005.radikal.ru/i212/1305/1c/51837fc24bfb.jpg










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/50728309.jpg










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/50728297.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/71/%D0%98%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%BD_%D0%BC%D1%83%D1%8C%D0%B3%D1%8A.jpg


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ *One *photo per post please, Thanks.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

bozenBDJ said:


> ^^ *One *photo per post please, Thanks.


^^^^
No  I'm not called this topichno:. But to open a separate branch for yourself clogging up the forum also not going to . If this is the case you interfere, I can suggest to contact a moderator and ask rename this theme.

*preseant* 

Thank you. Of course, to be much more interesting

*little universe*

Maybe you're right, there is very beautiful. It will still be a lot of pictures of the Far East and even more beautiful. Do not forget to browse


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ :dunno: I am *not interested *in making any photography-related threads (for now.) :bash:. rename *this *thread ?


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Matsesta Spa Resort* in big Sochi Krasnodar Krai





































Northern tea










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%BC%D0%B0%D1%86%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0


----------



## preseant (Feb 7, 2009)

bozenBDJ said:


> ^^ *One *photo per post please, Thanks.


Don't create problems that don't exist, please. Thanks.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Astrakhan barkhan* Astrakhan Oblast











https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-1TQptXQM2Sw/TooKv9PIGdI/AAAAAAAAF8k/J2TDTh-oYZg/s900/2011.09-Astrakhan-054.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6418/139924544.2/0_88819_cc1a38f4_XL.jpg











http://img0.liveinternet.ru/images/attach/c/1//60/17/60017112_1275923946__MG_0859.jpg










http://bambadam.ru/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/strakhanexpedition004-24.jpg


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing photos. :cheers:


----------



## veresk (Dec 19, 2012)

Kaliningrad.
Bastion.


----------



## sergeyj (Jan 16, 2012)

love it


----------



## veresk (Dec 19, 2012)

Kaliningrad


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Altai Republic*





































http://qzmn.livejournal.com/15099.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Tuimsky failure* Republic of Khakassia










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%A2%D1%83%D0%B8%D0%BC%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BB/users/moskalarisa/view/627082?page=0&search_author=moskalarisa&how=week&type=image


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ the spectacular scenery of Altai is really awesome!! I like the sort.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Balneotherapy facilities in Yessentuki * fronted by statues of Asclepius and Hygieia in Stavropol Krai










http://s017.radikal.ru/i431/1305/dc/39e6c1ebe287.jpg


----------



## veresk (Dec 19, 2012)

*Rominten forest preserve (Rominten heide)*,* Kaliningrad region, Nesterov district*


----------



## veresk (Dec 19, 2012)

*Baltic sea, Kaliningrad region*


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Wrangel Island, Chukotka 2*

Nature reserve










zapoved.net


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

alexey-bezrukov.livejournal.com


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Heritage of GULAG*

Abandoned and deserted villages in Chukotka (Chaunskiy raion)

Baranija. The village declared unprofitable and closed in 1999. Officially abolished in 2008.










Komsomolskiy. In 1998, the town was officially eliminated. Despite this, the village still has two gold mining companies: "Chukotka" and "Quasar".










Krasnoarmeyskiy. Founded March 31, 1940 at a tin mine "Pyrkakay." In honor of the victories of the Red Army, 9 January 1942 the village was given its present name. In 1998, the liquidated.










Mayskiy. Was founded in 1978, abolished in 1991.










Fotos from Wikipedia.

Gyrgychan. Represents the remnants of the Gulag settlements with two-story buildings and one-story stone buildings. In 1980, near the village still were working, but in the years of perestroika and village mines went into decline in the 90s were abandoned.










Sorry for my English. Assisted by Google.... :dunno:

Foto from - foto.chukotken.ru


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Anadyr (town), Chukotka*










krestalex.ru










mosintour.ru


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

Omolon river










7yaiya.ru


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Temple "Golden Abode of Buddha Shakyamuni"* *in Elista. Kalmykia Republic*










http://s017.radikal.ru/i415/1306/e2/ef1244fea7e1.jpg










http://i036.radikal.ru/1306/34/80a7888938e3.jpg




























http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%97%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B0%D1%8F%20%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8C%20%D0%91%D1%83%D0%B4%D0%B4%D1%8B%20%D0%A8%D0%B0%D0%BA%D1%8C%D1%8F%D0%BC%D1%83%D0%BD%D0%B8&search_author=andrey.petrosyan&










http://i064.radikal.ru/1306/d5/788949a18dae.jpg










http://s41.radikal.ru/i092/1306/06/6e6af0dbfd05.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Tanais - a former ancient Greek colony in Rostov Oblast*









































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%B8%D1%81


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kalyazin is a town in Tver Oblast*





































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%9A%D0%B0%D0%BB%D1%8F%D0%B7%D0%B8%D0%BD


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

:crazy:
To much colors in one place.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

^^^^

During the polar night is the best choice against depression, along with vodka :cheers2: :lol:


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

From one extreme to another ^^


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing images from Russia, beautiful Kalyazin. :cheers:


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Field of rapeseeds in the Bryansk Region:*








omut


----------



## veresk (Dec 19, 2012)

*Sergiyev Posad*

































pics by me


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kamchatka snow cave*























































http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/turmalin_black/post272079104/


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Kamchatka, Kumroch mont.*










Foto from Wikipedia


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Kamchatka, Nerpichie lake*










shamora.info


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Saransk Republic of Mordovia*










http://10russia.ru/sights/7/2102


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Bolshoi Utrish in Krasnodar Krai*














































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%91%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D1%88%D0%BE%D0%B9%20%D1%83%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%88&search_author=v.mitelkoff&










http://anapahtl.ru/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/vodopad.gif


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Shoaninsky temple (10th century) in Karachay–Cherkess Republic*










http://s019.radikal.ru/i616/1306/ea/09d3f3cc59c1.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4704/marina-saif.f8/0_6617f_a21f832b_XL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4911/marina-saif.f8/0_6610f_5a3cd045_XL.jpg


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Dormition Cathedral, north side of Cathedral Square of the Moscow Kremlin in Russia


Vladimir by Max_Ryazanov, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Tsaritsyno park, Moscow


Tsaritsyno by Max_Ryazanov, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Tsaritsyno Grand Palace, Tsaritsyno park, Moscow


Tsaritsyno Grand Palace by Max_Ryazanov, on Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Diamond mine "Mir"The Republic of Sakha (Yakutia)*




























http://10russia.ru/sights/4/1622


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Sunset at Sjamozero, Essoyla, Kareliya, Russia


Setting sun at Sjamozero by Mika*S, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Church of the Savior, St. Petersburg | Russia 


Church of the Savior on Blood by Eric Esquivel, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Somewhere in Kostroma, a historic city and the administrative center of Kostroma Oblast, Russia


Kostroma by Max_Ryazanov, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

A bridge of Vyborg town in Leningrad Oblast, Russia


clrldbrdg by ryc9ka, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Church of Signs of the Blessed Virgin Mary, Dubrovsky District, Bryansk Oblast, Russia


Church of Signs of the Blessed Virgin Mary In Dubrovitsy by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

tunggp said:


> Dormition Cathedral, north side of Cathedral Square of the Moscow Kremlin in Russia
> 
> 
> Vladimir by Max_Ryazanov, on Flickr


^^^^^^
This is Dormition Cathedral in the ancient city of Vladimir (200 km east of Moscow), not in Moscow Kremlin. It was built in 1158-1160 and modified in 1186-1189. The Dormition Cathedral in Vladimir served as a model for Italian architect Aristotele Fioravanti when he designed the eponymous cathedral in the Moscow Kremlin in 1475-1479. Like Dormition Cathedral in Moscow Kremlin, it's also part of the World Heritage Site.



tunggp said:


> Church of Signs of the Blessed Virgin Mary, Dubrovsky District, Bryansk Oblast, Russia
> 
> 
> Church of Signs of the Blessed Virgin Mary In Dubrovitsy by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr


^^^^^^
This is the church in the Dubrovitsy settlement in Moscow Region/Oblast (36 km from Moscow center), not in the Dubrovsky District of Bryansk Region/Oblast.


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

tunggp said:


> Church of the Savior, St. Petersburg | Russia
> 
> 
> Church of the Savior on Blood by Eric Esquivel, on Flickr


Like out of a fairytail :cheers:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*lake Samotlor Khanty-Mansi Autonomous Okrug*










http://10russia.ru/sights/6/3607


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Camel Hill Orenburg Oblast*



















http://10russia.ru/sights/7/1747


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Askario said:


> Kazan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Vyborg town in Leningrad Oblast
Founded -1293
Population - 79,962 inhabitants*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4894307/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*"Olympic Park" Ufa, Republic of Bashkortostan*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5089948/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Noginsk Moscow Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5079922/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*St. Paphnutius Borovsky Monastery in Kaluga Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5078016/


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Zig_Zag said:


> *Noginsk Moscow Oblast*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## veresk (Dec 19, 2012)

Boyshow said:


> No comment...
> I was just 24 hours in Moscow, I've to back to visite this wonderful country


You should take a tour not only to the biggest cities but also to Altai, Baikal and Karelia, for example. The nature there is simply breath-taking!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

veresk said:


> You should take a tour not only to the biggest cities but also to Altai, Baikal and Karelia, for example. The nature there is simply breath-taking!


Thank you , I'll do it :cheers:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Donodöner said:


> ^^ Is that you Edward Snowden? :happy:


lol, you make my day..:lol:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Citadel Naryn-Kala in Derbent, Republic of Dagestan*


















































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%8B%D0%BD+%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B0&


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

flatron said:


> *Saint Petersburg*


:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Far East Marine Biosphere Reserve in Primorsky Krai*


















































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%94%D0%B0%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BD%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B9%20%D0%BC%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B9%20%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BA&search_author=vladsv66&


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Minusinsk town in Krasnoyarsk Krai*
*
Founded - 1739
Population - 71,170 inhabitants*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5104950/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5099555/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Acheshbok Republic of Adygea*



















http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%90%D1%87%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%B1%D0%BE%D0%BA+


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Veliky Novgorod (Novgorod the Great)*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3425568/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Zig_Zag said:


> *Acheshbok Republic of Adygea*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Golden Gate in Vladimir
Built in 1164*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4576993/










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%BE%D1%82%D1%8B%D0%B5%20%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B0%20%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%B8%D1%80/users/Tarjana/view/845087?page=0&search_author=Tarjana&how=week&type=image


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*St. Petersburg*






http://s5.favim.com/orig/51/st-petersburg-winter-snow-Favim.com-552214.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Holy Cross Church Ivanovo Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5089371/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Rabocheostrovsk Republic of Karelia*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5001324/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5031983/?from_member


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Stunning pics of Russia!



Zig_Zag said:


>


What's the area of this?? :nuts:

Looks huge!


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ Krasnoyarsk Krai


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*FAAN*
Yes, it's Krasnoyarsk krai, the second largest constituent of the Russian Federation, the first is the Republic of Sakha (Yakutia), which is larger in area of Argentina 

*Yakutsk is the capital city of the Sakha (Yakutia) Republic
Founded - 1632
Population - 269,601 inhabitants*


















































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D1%8F%D0%BA%D1%83%D1%82%D1%81%D0%BA


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Beautiful Russia! :cheers:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Smolensk Smolensk Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5108902/


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Oh! Siberia*

Labytnangi town, Yamalo-Nenets Autonomous Okrug, Russia


panorama labitnangi by f.arkan, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

ALTAI, SIBERIA



Road to the Harp by f.arkan, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Novosibirsk, Novosibirskaya Oblast, Russia


Novosibirsk, Russia by tensiin, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Altai mountains in southern Siberia


Altai Mountains by evtitov, on Flickr


Altai Mountains by evtitov, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

River in Altai mountains


Altai Mountains by evtitov, on Flickr



Altai Mountains by evtitov, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Sunset at Ust-Ilimsk town in Irkutsk Oblast, Russia


Summer sunset in Ust'-Ilimsk by Valery Chernodedov, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

The Amur River or Heilong Jiang is the world's tenth longest river, forming the border between the Russian Far East and Northeastern China (Inner Manchuria).



The Amur river by Sveta_leo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Siberian summer landscape by Valery Chernodedov, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

beauty of Russia!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Abrau-Dyurso in Krasnodar Krai*













































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%90%D0%B1%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%83-%D0%94%D1%8E%D1%80%D1%81%D0%BE&


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kirovo-Chepetsk is a town in Kirov Oblast

Founded - mid-15th century
Population - 80,921 inhabitants*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4485500/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4485500/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Рlateau Bermamyt Karachay–Cherkess Republic*














































http://www.photosight.ru/search/search_word/?query=%D0%91%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BC%D1%8B%D1%82&look_at=all


----------



## DaveyCakes (Jun 17, 2008)

tunggp said:


> Novosibirsk, Novosibirskaya Oblast, Russia
> 
> 
> Novosibirsk, Russia by tensiin, on Flickr


This is Novorossiysk in Krasnodar Krai, not Novosibirsk


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Saratov State Conservatory Saratov
*









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3281615/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2047261/


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

Shikhani, Volga Federal District






















http://10russia.ru/object_12


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

Far east











http://10russia.ru/object_8


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

Vulcano Tyatya





























http://10russia.ru/object_1


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

Elbrus, Caucasus , Russias and Europes highest mountain





























http://10russia.ru/object_34


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

Jack London lake, Far east



















http://10russia.ru/object_4


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

Arkaim, Ural Okrug






































http://10russia.ru/object_58


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

Volga Federal District






























http://10russia.ru/object_19


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Incredible works of nature :cheers:


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Fortress at St. Petersburg*


fortress by victoriousviktor, on Flickr


neva by victoriousviktor, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Station on the bank of Fontanka river, St. Petersburg, RU*


"мир" was a really good space station by Alexey Tyudelekov, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*The Smolny Cathedral in St. Petersburg, Russia - one of the most beautiful churches in Russia*



Smolny Cathedral: built 1748-1764 by sftrajan, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*The Finnish Lutheran Church, Aleksandrovka, St. Peterburg*


Finnish Lutheran Church, Tsarskoe Selo / Pushkin by sftrajan, on Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Yekaterinburg (Ekaterinburg) administrative center of Sverdlovsk Oblast
Founded - November 18, 1723
Population - 1,349,772 inhabitants*










http://s019.radikal.ru/i636/1307/ac/f381d4a9314a.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9091/141633378.9/0_9e928_536b0818_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9166/31421102.7b/0_929b1_407946ac_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9316/31421102.7f/0_93fec_7e75a6da_XXL.jpg










http://i053.radikal.ru/1307/93/8007daea2266.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6711
/31444761.17/0_bb437_7e779a40_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6710/161492422.11/0_b88e1_2b4fb72c_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6714/31421102.79/0_927af_ecf32f90_XXL.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

Zig_Zag said:


> *http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9166/31421102.7b/0_929b1_407946ac_XXL.jpg*



Amazing building on the right side. Can anybody give me some info of it?


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

Kamchatka












Fotopedia.com


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Dodö, This Sevastianov House 
Can help the Russian wikipedia?*


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94%D0%BE%D0%BC_%D0%A1%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%8C%D1%8F%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0











http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%94%D0%BE%D0%BC%20%D0%A1%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%8C%D1%8F%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0/users/p-vld/view/565611?page=0&search_author=p-vld&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%94%D0%BE%D0%BC%20%D0%A1%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%8C%D1%8F%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0/users/Tarjana/view/658523?page=0&search_author=Tarjana&how=week&type=image


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

so many awesome pictures!!


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

Far east






















Michele Solmi, Flickr


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

more... 




















Michele Solmi, Flickr


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

more...



















Michele Solmi, Flickr


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

more...




























Michele Solmi, Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Okinskiy District of the Republic of Buryatia*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4974757/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4967412/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4963687/?from_member


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Zabaykalsky Krai* - Kodar Mountains and other landscapes




Kodar Mountains, Siberia by Alf Gillman, on Flickr





Kodar Mountains, Siberia by Alf Gillman, on Flickr




Siberia by Alf Gillman, on Flickr





Siberia by Alf Gillman, on Flickr





Chara, Siberia by Alf Gillman, on Flickr





Chara, Siberia by Alf Gillman, on Flickr







Uryach, Siberia by Alf Gillman, on Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Thank PRIMEVAL, feeling that photos from the lost world* 
*
Kazan Republic of Tatarstan*










http://s020.radikal.ru/i717/1307/82/2d265b909f58.jpg










http://s52.radikal.ru/i135/1307/13/aa51127d5875.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Svetloe Lake Krasnoyarsk Krai*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4562386/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2975064/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kronstadt*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4372632/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Teriberka Murmansk Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3385442/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3404148/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3405968/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3404137/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3488808/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Sarai Batu reconstruction capital cities of the Golden Horde, the Mongol kingdom in the Astrakhan Oblast.*


















































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D1%81%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%20%D0%B1%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%83&search_author=destirh&how=week&type=image&


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Suzdal Vladimir Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3227061/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Vladivostok Primorsky Krai*










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9325/53403055.156/0_9eceb_79f4cb1b_XXL.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Altai Republic*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5062287/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Volcano Ploskiy (flat) Tolbachik in Kamchatka Krai*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5026727/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4948435/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4954973/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4942754/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4941433/?from_member


----------



## Salvatierra (Feb 23, 2011)

Unity in diversity, that's what i think when i see Russia, A country that is such incredibly inmense that the world has to squirm itself to showit in all its splendor, where the states are larger than countries, a country conformed by so many cultures that you would need a hundred of lives if you want to know all of them, Russia it's a whole world by itself...

I kneel down in front Russia and the russians people, they have a culture and a country that i will ever admire.:master::master::master:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Gunib rural locality in Republic of Dagestan*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2850703/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4201375/?from_member










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=41&with_photo_id=51624106&order=date_desc&user=560049


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Pass Katu-Yaryk Altai Republic*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4581821/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4660133/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4421892/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3240162/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4670270/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*White cliffs in Iturup island of the Kuril Islands, Sakhalin Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4049485/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3397059/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3551143/?from_member


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

Just a magical country :master::master:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Church of the Surb Hatch in Rostov-on-Don, Rostov Oblast*










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%A6%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8C%20%D0%A1%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B1%20%D0%A5%D0%B0%D1%87/users/vladim-bas/view/328415?page=0&search_author=vladim-bas&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%A6%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8C%20%D0%A1%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B1%20%D0%A5%D0%B0%D1%87/users/grigor848/view/568846?page=0&search_author=grigor848&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%A6%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8C%20%D0%A1%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B1%20%D0%A5%D0%B0%D1%87/users/ol-pershi/view/478301?page=0&search_author=ol-pershi&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%A6%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8C%20%D0%A1%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B1%20%D0%A5%D0%B0%D1%87/users/k.n.slobodchuk/view/606184?page=0&search_author=k.n.slobodchuk&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%A6%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8C%20%D0%A1%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B1%20%D0%A5%D0%B0%D1%87/users/bagirra93/view/43346?page=0&search_author=bagirra93&how=week&type=image


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

(Around) Kurils









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6051/5911482679_7696cdc9c1_b.jpg










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4380434756/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

more...









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sophie_atkinsons_photos/3913271765/sizes/l/in/photostream/


By iselly,Flickr


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

more...









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2337/1878858948_a338cd2e7a_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3614/3485176515_8d29a799a5_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3511/3914039764_dcd5ab5df4_b.jpg


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

*Kamchatka, Far east*

Andy Wolff


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

more...
also by Andy Wolff









An eagle is hidden here


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

more.. also by Andy Wolff


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

more.. also by Andy Wolff


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*"Damn Gate" Kolyma highway, Sakha (Yakutia) Republic*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4665486/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4665487/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*"Lenskie Stolby" National Nature Park In Lena River Sakha (Yakutia) Republic*


















































































http://vvtrofimov.livejournal.com/164433.html


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

Russian Caucasus






720p, 45 min



My 1600# post


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

Sichoti-Alin-Nature Reserve, 
Primorsky Krai, Far east


The Amur






























Wild Russia


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

more....






























Wild Russia


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

more...





























































Wild Russia


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

more...






























Wild Russia


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

more...































Wild Russia


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

more of that region...




















A fubu with a pacific seastar



















Wild Russia


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

last part...




















A crab with his house





























Wild Russia


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Mount Sunduk "dower chest" Republic of Khakassia*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4438444/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4421065/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4400775/?from_member


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

*Karachay-Cherkessia* North- Causasus

Ekaterina Sotova









The rest: Getta Veronika


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kargopol is a town in Arkhangelsk Oblast

The first mention in 1146
Population - 10,214 inhabitants*


















































































http://stage1.10russia.ru/sights/3/366


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Donodöner said:


> *Karachay-Cherkessia*


This North Zelenchukskiy temple erected in 914-916 and is it beautiful. Took pride of place on my desktop  Thanks Dodö


----------



## veresk (Dec 19, 2012)

*Pravdinsk, Kaliningrad region*








































Alexey Lagutin


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

*Sovetsk/Tilsit* Kaliningrad Oblast

Namesake of Tilsit Cheese

kyselak








Click here for 2592 X 1944


kyselak








Click her for 1944 X 2592

kyselak









kyselak










dlisbona










And last but not least a pretty water tower
Kenan2








Click her for 2848 X 2136


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Lena River, Sakha (Yakutia) Republic.*









vaskovich.alex


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Lena River, Sakha (Yakutia) Republic.*









vaskovich.alex









vaskovich.alex


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Lena River, Neelov Bay, Laptev Sea.*









vaskovich.alex


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

AlekseyVT said:


> *Lena River, Sakha (Yakutia) Republic.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really would like to visit these places. I think that they're more than images, I mean, the air, the smells, sounds etc, all are pure and refreshing.


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

^^But I guess these palces won't be ever touristic hotspots. 
Maybe is it better so. Too much people would ruin the mysticism.


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

*Memorial for Ekaterina II.* Krasnodar



















10Russia.ru


Statue of Peter the Great in St. Petersburg









Wikipedia


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

*Solovetsky Archipelago* North-West Okrug































































10Russia.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Donodöner said:


> *Memorial for Ekaterina II.* St.Petersburg


^^^^^^
*This famous monument is located in Krasnodar (formerly known as Yekaterinodar), not in St. Petersburg:*
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Памятник_Екатерине_Великой_в_Краснодаре.jpg?uselang=ru


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

Dolina Geisirov Kamchatka























































10Russia.ru


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

*Dalmatovsky Uspensky Monastery* Ural Okrug

















































10russia.ru


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

*Smolensk Kremlin* Centralny Okrug




















































































10Russia.ru


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

*Qolşärif (Cool Sharif) Mosque* Kazan,Tatarstan







































































10russia.ru


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

*Wild Russia* The secret forest


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

*Ulan Ude* Buryatia

Buddhist Temple Ivolginsky Datsan 

bag_lady


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

Ancient tombs in *Rostov
*





















Both by Kalidetron


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

_About 14.000 years old art in Sikachi-Alyan (40 miles east from Khabarovsk)_





















A deer :cheers:









A face









Photos by smakogon











[URL="http://www.ildebote.ru/images/russia_map.jpg"]http://www.ildebote.ru/images/russia_map.jpg[/URL]


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

_Kostroma_





















































Photos by troika.travel









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/2a/Kostroma_in_Russia.svg/800px-Kostroma_in_Russia.svg.png


----------



## DaveyCakes (Jun 17, 2008)

"Malaya Zemlya" memorial complex in Novorossiysk, Krasnodar Krai. My own photos



















http://mamayevkurgan.wordpress.com/2013/08/06/malaya-zemlya-memorial-complex-novorossiysk-russia/


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

^^Reminds me of the heart easter egg in GTA IV


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kolomna (Коломна) ancient city of Moscow Oblast
Founded - 1177
Population - 144,589 inhabitants*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3677634/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5162442/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3830213/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5077334/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Savior-Transfiguration Cathedral in Rybinsk (Рыбинск) Yaroslavl Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3617542/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Fort "Emperor Alexander I» in Kronstadt*










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6604/137106206.12d/0_921e4_203a61b5_orig.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6409/137106206.12d/0_921f2_c8126cdb_orig.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6507/137106206.12d/0_9220b_b3c467b_orig.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6606/137106206.12d/0_921e7_3d0c43c6_orig.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Znamenskaya Church in Dubrovitsy, Moscow Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3799106/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Pacific Ocean coast Kamchatka Krai
*









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5172116/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*ERYDAG Republic of Dagestan*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1666557/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1705525/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1697787/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kunashir Island is the southernmost island of the Kuril Islands, Sakhalin Oblast*




































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%9A%D1%83%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%88%D0%B8%D1%80+


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*EGIKAL Republic of Ingushetia*
































































http://stage1.10russia.ru/sights/8/732

http://timag82.livejournal.com/177685.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Verhnee Inhelo Republic of Dagestan*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3894210/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Crag Parus (Sail rock) in Krasnodar Krai*










icon.s.photosight.ru/img/1/f8d/5176336_large.jpg


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Beautiful Russian nature.kay:

My favorite places in Russia are the Caucasus region, Saint Petersburg, Moscow, Siberia and Southern Russia (Southern Federal District) including the Stavropol Krai.

I hope to visit Russia one day when I am done with my studies at the university. Maybe during the World Cup in 2018?


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words *Hassani*. In 2018 the tourists will have no problem in visiting Russia, but the tournament will be only a small part of the country, so if you want to visit the North Caucasus, Siberia and other regions will have to come early , that would be all to see. We will be happy and all the teach English 

*Zhigulevsky nature reserve Samara Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4992111/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5038473/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5119642/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5116219/?from_member


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

You are welcome, Zig_Zag.

Yes, I imagined that. I suspect that you need at least a few months to see those regions I mentioned if not a whole year. 

I also hope that many Russian tourists will visit Qatar during the 2022 World Cup. Then they could maybe visit other parts of the Arabian Peninsula or the wider Arab world.kay:

*View from Mount Elbrus, The Kabardino-Balkar Republic
*

View from the Mount Elbrus by dobrolyubova, on Flickr

*Moscow, Novodevichy Monastery, Federal city of Moscow*


Moscow, Novodevichy Monastery by russian_flower, on Flickr

I posted those two photos not to spam the thread.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Bay the lion's mouth in Iturup, Kuril Islands, Sakhalin Oblast*










http://secretworlds.ru/_nw/29/30522346.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Holy Resurrection Cathedral, Tutayev, Yaroslavl Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4102247/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Winter Astrakhan, Astrakhan Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3126877/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Klyuchevskaya Sopka is a stratovolcano, the highest mountain on the Kamchatka*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4364463/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5008675/


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Great Photos Zig Zag!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Zig_Zag said:


> *Klyuchevskaya Sopka is a stratovolcano, the highest mountain on the Kamchatka*


^^

Woooooooow...those volcanoes in Kamchatka Peninsula!!!
Once again I have to say Russia's Far East Rocks! 
Zig_Zag, thx for posting those awesome photos!  :cheers:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Tihaya (quiet) Bay, Sakhalin island*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4397395/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4377934/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Bell tower in town Shuya, Ivanovo Oblast*





































http://stage1.10russia.ru/sights/1/168


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Holy Trinity Cathedral - the world's largest Orthodox wooden church, Anadyr, Chukotka Autonomous Okrug*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5182970/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*The Church of the Pokrov on the Nerli (Intercession on the Nerl), Vladimir Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4846691/










http://bigpicture.ru/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/35.jpg










http://icon.s.photosight.ru/img/0/543/3767292_large.jpg










http://bigpicture.ru/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/213.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Farmstead Bryanchaninovs, Vologda Oblast
*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%A3%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%B4%D1%8C%D0%B1%D0%B0%20%D0%91%D1%80%D1%8F%D0%BD%D1%87%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D1%85/users/Labutin.pv/view/997837?page=0&search_author=Labutin.pv&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%A3%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%B4%D1%8C%D0%B1%D0%B0%20%D0%91%D1%80%D1%8F%D0%BD%D1%87%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D1%85/users/deni-spiri/view/517685?page=1&search_author=deni-spiri&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%A3%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%B4%D1%8C%D0%B1%D0%B0%20%D0%91%D1%80%D1%8F%D0%BD%D1%87%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D1%85/users/Labutin.pv/view/997841?page=0&search_author=Labutin.pv&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%A3%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%B4%D1%8C%D0%B1%D0%B0%20%D0%91%D1%80%D1%8F%D0%BD%D1%87%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D1%85/users/Labutin.pv/view/997848?page=0&search_author=Labutin.pv&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%A3%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%B4%D1%8C%D0%B1%D0%B0%20%D0%91%D1%80%D1%8F%D0%BD%D1%87%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D1%85/users/Labutin.pv/view/997849?page=0&search_author=Labutin.pv&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%A3%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%B4%D1%8C%D0%B1%D0%B0%20%D0%91%D1%80%D1%8F%D0%BD%D1%87%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D1%85/users/Labutin.pv/view/997851?page=1&search_author=Labutin.pv&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%A3%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%B4%D1%8C%D0%B1%D0%B0%20%D0%91%D1%80%D1%8F%D0%BD%D1%87%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D1%85/users/Labutin.pv/view/997846?page=0&search_author=Labutin.pv&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%A3%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%B4%D1%8C%D0%B1%D0%B0%20%D0%91%D1%80%D1%8F%D0%BD%D1%87%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D1%85/users/Labutin.pv/view/997844?page=0&search_author=Labutin.pv&how=week&type=image


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Nizhny Novgorod
Founded - 1221
Population - 1,250,619 inhabitants*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3615258/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3604411/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Saratov Bridge, Saratov, Saratov Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5187160/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5092601/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Northern Lights over Verhnetulomskaya of water reservoirs, Murmansk Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4879839/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4923354/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4878840/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Mussoda said:


> this one is very interesting, rock itself is a church?


Yes church dug into the chalk hill, and even further, dug many tunnels that go to different places, and some still have not been fully investigated because of landslides
*
Akhun tower, Sochi, Krasnodar krai*











http://s003.radikal.ru/i203/1306/5b/8bbf0ca277b6.jpg










http://s58.radikal.ru/i159/1306/20/c1a923f2c213.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i607/1306/18/3c4c25f16af0.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i424/1306/c9/c31a654b545f.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Waterfalls on the River Chinook, Altai krai*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4887709/










http://icon.s.photosight.ru/img/e/b32/4887712_large.jpg










http://icon.s.photosight.ru/img/c/a39/4893904_large.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4916884/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Volgograd debarkader, Volgograd oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3559312/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Church of St. Sergius of Radonezh, Orenburg, Orenburg Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4957077/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4453675/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4163278/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Bay in Primorsky krai*










http://s020.radikal.ru/i721/1309/30/aaeb4f8cbd47.jpg










http://s54.radikal.ru/i143/1309/65/8f6f97ede31a.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kuzova Archipelago, Republic of Karelia*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3517237/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5147540/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5211186/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Novorossiysk (Новороссийск) is a city in Krasnodar Krai, It is the country's main port on the Black Sea.
Founded - 1838
Population - 241,952 inhabitants*










http://s017.radikal.ru/i425/1110/fd/8b03ec7089a5.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i417/1110/26/6d22c0f33f16.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i435/1110/76/ffa425cc7750.jpg










http://s46.radikal.ru/i113/1110/1f/d907f0cd4ad5.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i407/1111/05/2280a847d537.jpg










http://s016.radikal.ru/i337/1110/43/4ead8d729810.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i403/1111/e4/d5ddb431a4f3.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i406/1111/d5/6b047002c10d.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i401/1111/11/6eb391125a2c.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i406/1112/3f/c1feeec6a885.jpg


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Love those Pics!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Ioanno-Bogoslovsky monastery, Ryazan oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4981764/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4715731/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Glaciers in the Kodar Mountains, Irkutsk oblast*


















































































http://stage1.10russia.ru/sights/5/536


----------



## silesius (Nov 8, 2007)

Russia as biggest land of the World has enormous lot to offer.. Really beatiful land.


But i have one opinion- for friends.. Some translations from russian (places, names) into roman alphabet are really strange and exotic. Better for Russians could be using something simplier.. In my opinion alphabet developed by Jan Hus used till today in Czech Republic is best translation of the slavic language into roman alphabet. In my opinion could be pefect for russian..


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*silesius*

You might not believe it, but some of the places and names in other languages ​​also sound pretty funny in Russian language, but it's not a reason to change the alphabet and words of other nation. In addition, I am more than sure most Russians perceive this proposal as an disrespe to their culture and history.
*
Hut "Grif" at Krasnoyarsk Pillars, Krasnoyarsk krai*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4241335/


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Excellent Pics :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Beautiful and glorious Russia! :drool:


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Very good thread. :cheers:

Vyborg, Leningrad Oblast


The view from Inside Vyborg Castle by Katerina Kubatina, on Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Сhockh village(Aul), Republic of Dagestan*














































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%A7%D0%BE%D1%85%20&p=0&search_author=amishami&how=week&type=image


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Cheboksary in air, Chuvash Republic
First mentioned - 1469
Population - 453,721 inhabitants*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4309193/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2665766/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2657646/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3035195/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3977553/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Saransk capital of the Republic of Mordovia
Founded - 1641
Population - 297,415 inhabitants*



















http://elohoff.livejournal.com/5852.html


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Vologda, Vologda Oblast


St. Sofia Cathedral and Ensemble of the Vologda Kremlin by kamanovanata, on Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Lighthouse Aniwa, Sakhalin Oblast*










http://cdn1.vesti.ru/r10/pictures/gallery/615/1.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6202/59259679.80/0_79e3d_e4dad8e1_XXL.jpg










http://cdn1.vesti.ru/r10/pictures/gallery/490/3.jpg










http://cdn1.vesti.ru/r10/pictures/gallery/210/84.JPG


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Zig_Zag said:


> *Mount Elbrus (Elevation - 5,642 m), Kabardino-Balkar Republic*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful landscape :cheers:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*The Sochi Arboretum, Krasnodar Krai*






















































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%B9+%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Astrakhan Sands, Astrakhan oblast*


















































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/oleg-smoliy/album/257539/?p=0

http://maxik2k.livejournal.com/90073.html#cutid1


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Lazovsky Nature Preserve, Primorsky Krai*









































































http://vladsv.livejournal.com/pics/catalog/6272


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Splendid views from Russia's Far East as always! thx, Zig_Zag! 




Zig_Zag said:


> *Lazovsky Nature Preserve, Primorsky Krai*


^^

This one...giant fish fossil? :nuts:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Zig_Zag said:


> *The Sochi Arboretum, Krasnodar Krai*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est unique!!! :applause:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Sotchi​*








http://www.swissolympic.ch/fr/Portaldata/41/Resources/02_olympisches/winterspiele/sotschi_2014/Bolshoy-Ice-Dome_cb.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://www.rts.ch/2013/03/14/12/28/4738389.image?w=534&h=301​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Sentinsky temple (Х century), Karachay–Cherkess Republic*



















http://id4098590.35photo.ru/photo_375771/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Landscapes of the Krasnodar krai from the air, Krasnodar krai*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/46446013










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/46445945










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/46445970










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/46445907


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*The Sakhalin Regional Museum, Yuzhno-Sakhalinsk, Sakhalin Oblast*










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D1%87%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D0%BC%D1%83%D0%B7%D0%B5%D0%B9%20%D0%9A%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%84%D1%83%D1%82%D0%BE/users/LinaLenok/view/562346?page=0&search_author=LinaLenok&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D1%87%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D0%BC%D1%83%D0%B7%D0%B5%D0%B9%20%D0%9A%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%84%D1%83%D1%82%D0%BE/users/LinaLenok/view/572223?page=0&search_author=LinaLenok&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%A1%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D1%87%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D0%BC%D1%83%D0%B7%D0%B5%D0%B9/users/LinaLenok/view/561984?page=1&search_author=LinaLenok&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D1%87%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D0%BC%D1%83%D0%B7%D0%B5%D0%B9%20%D1%8E%D0%B6%D0%BD%D0%BE%20%D1%81%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BA/users/natali.vnu/view/776794?page=0&search_author=natali.vnu&how=week&type=image


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Sovetsk (Tilsit) is a town in Kaliningrad Oblast 

Population - 41,705 inhabitants
Founded - 1288*






















































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%81%D0%BA%20%D0%A2%D0%B8%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%B8%CC%81%D1%82%20&search_author=skarachin&


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Cave waterfall near the aul (village) of Salta, Republic of Dagestan*





































http://gmurad.35photo.ru/photo_576620/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Dolina Roz (Rose valley), Kislovodsk, Stavropol Krai*










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0%20%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B7/users/ninon2410/view/535020?page=0&search_author=ninon2410&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%81%D0%BA%20%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0%20%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B7/users/chudentsev/view/804793?page=0&search_author=chudentsev&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0%20%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B7/users/pavnp/view/525449?page=0&search_author=pavnp&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%81%D0%BA%20%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0%20%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B7/users/chudentsev/view/804823?page=1&search_author=chudentsev&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%81%D0%BA%20%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0%20%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B7/users/quake-city/view/1187785?page=0&search_author=quake-city&how=week&type=image


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Khurul in Elista, Republic of Kalmykia*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4143560/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3911557/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4146037/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*The Hussein-Bek Mausoleum (XIV century), Republic of Bashkortostan*

The tomb of the first Bashkir imam Hussein-Bek. The mausoleum of the first Bashkir preacher of Islam was built by Tamerlan (Emir Timur) and become a sacred place for Muslim pilgrims at that time.





































http://www.drive2.ru/users/viy4eg/blog/626646/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Turkish Bath in Pushkin (Tsarskoe Selo)*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4353534/?from_member


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*LE MUSÉE DE L’HERMITAGE À SAINT-PÉTERSBOURG*
































































http://www.terresdecharme.com/voyag...e-russie_week-end-luxe_voyage-sur-mesure.aspx


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you for the wonderful pictures, *Boyshow*

*Rostov Veliky (Rostov the Great), Yaroslavl Oblast*










http://realgallery.ru/painters/author/bylgakov/picture/114544


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*White cliffs of the island Iturup, Sakhalin Oblast*














































http://aleksey1965.35photo.ru/photo_574856/


----------



## Hager86 (May 14, 2013)

СУРГУТ


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*The Volga Delta, Astrakhan Oblast*




































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%94%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8C%D1%82%D0%B0+%D0%92%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B3%D0%B8


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kuthiny Bahty, Kamchatka Krai*














































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/andrey5d/album/138002/?p=0


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Srednemultinskoe lake, Altai Republic*



















http://andigo.35photo.ru/photo_620950/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Diveevo, Nizhny Novgorod Oblast *










http://pics-akamai.slickpic.com/MjgxMzU3NTdmMzQ3MA,,/20120813/MTYwNTg2ODQ1ZjU,/p/1600/1.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Stone City, Perm krai*























































http://vk.com/id42090470?z=photo42090470_168756065%2Fphotos42090470


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kucherlinskoye lake, Altai Republic*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5311858/


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Smolensk, Smolensk Oblast


Smolensk_2011_08_189 by Gjabu, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Opala volcano, Kamchatka Krai


volcan Opala by ilona.., on Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Сanyon Psakho, Krasnodar Krai*










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C%D0%BE%D0%BD%20%D0%9F%D1%81%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%BE/users/buntib2/view/826980?page=0&search_author=buntib2&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C%D0%BE%D0%BD%20%D0%9F%D1%81%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%BE/users/buntib2/view/829982?page=0&search_author=buntib2&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C%D0%BE%D0%BD%20%D0%9F%D1%81%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%BE/users/buntib2/view/826988?page=0&search_author=buntib2&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C%D0%BE%D0%BD%20%D0%9F%D1%81%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%BE/users/andre14269y/view/591759?page=0&search_author=andre14269y&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C%D0%BE%D0%BD%20%D0%9F%D1%81%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%BE/users/buntib2/view/829838?page=0&search_author=buntib2&how=week&type=image


----------



## pixxxel.org (Nov 26, 2013)

*Kursk*

picture from www.pixxxel.org


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Tobolsk, Tyumen Oblast

Population - 99,694 inhabitants
Founded - 1580*










http://photosibir.org/assets/images/2012/sibir_341_gorod_skazka.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Tsugolsky Datsan, Zabaykalsky Krai*










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%A6%D1%83%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D0%94%D0%B0%D1%86%D0%B0%D0%BD/users/Byzinov/view/573438?page=0&search_author=Byzinov&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%A6%D1%83%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D0%94%D0%B0%D1%86%D0%B0%D0%BD/users/Byzinov/view/573437?page=0&search_author=Byzinov&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%A6%D1%83%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D0%94%D0%B0%D1%86%D0%B0%D0%BD/users/Byzinov/view/573445?page=0&search_author=Byzinov&how=week&type=image


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Makhachkala is the capital city of the Republic of Dagestan

Population - 572,076 inhabitants
Founded - 1844*



























































































http://odnoselchane.ru/?com=photogallery&page=photos_of_category&sect=58


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kalbak Tash, Altai Republic*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3847768/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Chukotka Autonomous Okrug landscape*










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6521/15986828.10/0_66e57_60901ad_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5818/15986828.f/0_5c556_19a935c_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6511/15986828.f/0_66a0e_27f603f8_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4404/15986828.f/0_5ea91_13cd7f05_-1-XXL.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Yaroslavl is a city and the administrative center of Yaroslavl Oblast

Population - 591,486 inhabitants
Founded - 1010*










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6442/110416849.56/0_7774c_2e00e421_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4131/110416849.56/0_7762f_5a8ea918_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4137/110416849.53/0_7637f_10ead7b8_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5629/110416849.51/0_712d4_6050d843_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4116/110416849.53/0_75bc1_9219ff19_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4129/110416849.4d/0_70400_f97e7ee2_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4129/110416849.4d/0_70406_dd7587a2_XXL.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Telposiz Mount (1,617 m), Komi Republic *










http://vk.com/photo42090470_310057964










http://vk.com/photo42090470_310057961


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Waterfalls on the Putoran Plateau, Krasnoyarsk Krai*










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BF%D0%BB%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%BE%20%D0%BF%D1%83%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B0/users/msupt/view/238590?page=0&search_author=msupt&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BF%D0%BB%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%BE%20%D0%BF%D1%83%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B0/users/msupt/view/238589?page=2&search_author=msupt&how=week&type=image


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Vyborg is a town in Leningrad Oblast

Population - 79,962 inhabitants
Founded - 1293*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5320213/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5302009/?from_member


----------



## zehraguler (Dec 2, 2013)

very good


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Shoaninsky temple (10th century), Karachay–Cherkess Republic*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5222549/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4722202/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Marble Quarries, Republic of Karelia*










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%B8%D1%8F/users/Starinov-Alex/view/540475?page=1&search_author=Starinov-Alex&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%B8%D1%8F/users/starinov-alex/view/540478?page=1&search_author=Starinov-Alex&how=week&type=image#preview










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%B8%D1%8F/users/starinov-alex/view/540488?page=1&search_author=Starinov-Alex&how=week&type=image#preview










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%B8%D1%8F/users/Starinov-Alex/view/540489?page=3&search_author=Starinov-Alex&how=week&type=image


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*"Roza Hutor" Sochi, Krasnodar Krai*





































http://www.blogsochi.ru/content/sneg-na-bazovoi-stantsii-rozy-khutor


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Zemlya Frantsa-Iosifa (Franz Josef Land) archipelago in Arkhangelsk Oblast*


















































































http://www.roadplanet.ru/home/reports/1360/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Veliki Oustioug, Oblast de Vologda, Russie*










panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Panoramio


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Khanty-Mansiysk town and the administrative center of Khanty-Mansi Autonomous Okrug

Population - 80,151 inhabitants
Founded in 1930*




































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%82%D1%8B+%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%B8%D0%B9%D1%81%D0%BA


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Zig_Zag said:


> Vyborg is a town in Leningrad Oblast


The most swedish among russian cities 
Is there any project to renovate city center?


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

^^^^
Restoration is coming, but very slowly and in small volume. Hopefully soon replace and paving. Really a shame that the city in such a state of neglect despite the fact that it is close to the border, and in a lot of tourists

*Lake Hudozhnikov (painter), Ergaki, Krasnoyarsk Krai*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5322969/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Dargavs, City of the Dead, Republic of North Ossetia–Alania*










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%94%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B3%D0%B0%D0%B2%D1%81/users/oberechka/view/372207?page=0&search_author=oberechka&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%94%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B3%D0%B0%D0%B2%D1%81/users/oberechka/view/371990?page=0&search_author=oberechka&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%94%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B3%D0%B0%D0%B2%D1%81/users/oberechka/view/485951?page=0&search_author=oberechka&how=week&type=image#preview


----------



## Perkūnas (Oct 1, 2013)

Zig_Zag said:


> *Khanty-Mansiysk town and the administrative center of Khanty-Mansi Autonomous Okrug
> 
> Population - 80,151 inhabitants
> Founded in 1930*


Is it the most rich city in Russia per capita?


----------



## Perkūnas (Oct 1, 2013)

Rombi said:


> The most swedish among russian cities
> Is there any project to renovate city center?


Swedish? You probably meant Finnish? :|
Formerly it was known as Viipuri, the second largest in Finland (ca. 100 000 inhabitants), after the war was transferred to the USSR, Leningrad oblast.

Will be nice town once again, I hope! :cheers:


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

The last post is amazing Zig Zag :applause:


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Perkūnas;109605505 said:


> Swedish? You probably meant Finnish? :|
> Formerly it was known as Viipuri, the second largest in Finland (ca. 100 000 inhabitants), after the war was transferred to the USSR, Leningrad oblast.
> 
> Will be nice town once again, I hope! :cheers:


Vyborg was founded by Swedes and it belonged to Sweden hundreds of years ago.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Perkūnas;109605449 said:


> Is it the most rich city in Russia per capita?



*Perkūnas*

Given the small population and it may be the richest per capita in the Khanty-Mansi Autonomous Okrug, but there Surgut and higher salaries but also more people with different incomes. And the leaders in Russia goes Yamalo-Nenets AutonomousOkrug where the highest salaries and Novy Urengoy is the richest city in Russia. Novy Urengoy is the capital of Gas mining. Interestingly, the Urengoy translated from the local language means "Death Trap"


*Novy Urengoy, Yamalo-Nenets Autonomous Okrug

Population - 104,107 inhabitants
Founded - 1975*










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9264/130635483.96/0_c7550_172283c2_XXL.jpg










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/warryg/view/819827/?page=0










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9507/130635483.9c/0_cd3a1_1fe4f864_XXXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9109/130635483.97/0_c8272_de2c7aa9_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9165/130635483.96/0_c7536_60dc6698_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9110/130635483.98/0_c8ab6_d79cf2b3_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9172/177485845.1/0_c4421_f0a3d733_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4115/41519905.23/0_a430d_2f5a2a72_XXL.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

wow!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Dzamarashdon Valley, Republic of North Ossetia–Alania*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2841403/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Lazovsky District, Primorsky Krai*










http://vk.com/sikhote?z=photo-30073899_317245769%2Fwall-30073899_242










http://vk.com/sikhote?z=photo-30073899_317245770%2Fwall-30073899_242










http://vk.com/sikhote?z=photo-30073899_316294188%2Fwall-30073899_233










http://vk.com/sikhote?z=photo-30073899_317245771%2Fwall-30073899_242










http://vk.com/sikhote?z=photo-30073899_316294190%2Fwall-30073899_233










http://vk.com/sikhote?z=photo-30073899_317245773%2Fwall-30073899_242


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Yoshkar-Ola is the capital city of the Mari El Republic

Population - 248,782 inhabitants
Founded - 1584*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4540407/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4523647/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4551011/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4534015/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4556268/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4545465/?from_member










http://www.udikov.ru/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Novaya_ulitca.jpg










http://www.udikov.ru/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Most.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Altai landscape, Altai Republic
*









http://img-f.photosight.ru/1bd/4627032_large.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4628098/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Caves Kutuk Tracts, Republic of Bashkortostan*














































http://www.nedoma.ru/articles/171130.html?PAGEN_1=2&ID=171130#nav_start


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*The New Jerusalem Monastery, Istra, Moscow Oblast*










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yulenochekk/view/315991?page=0


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful photos Zig Zag :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Rain Drops

*Tseyskoe gorge, Sanctuary Recom, Republic North Ossetia*




























http://timag82.livejournal.com/97380.html#


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Yoshkar-Ola is really beautiful city.


----------



## Urbanaticum (Dec 23, 2006)

Stunning!


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*White Christmas in Moscow, Russia*









https://scontent-b-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1522290_616301531756898_1186052939_n.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Rabocheostrovsk, Republic of Karelia
*









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3215913/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4365370/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*East Sayan, Republic of Buryatia*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5210832/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5218756/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5218001/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5258275/?from_member


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lake Baikal, Republic of Buryatia*


Lake Baikal by demmz11, on Flickr


pure water by demmz11, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sochi2014/11033274844/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Absolutely Stunning Places through all Russia, from Kamchatka to Kaliningrad, from Russian Arctic Region to the Seashore of the Black Sea, you name it! 

Thx for all the wonderful visual treats you've offered us here this year, Zig_Zag!

Merry Xmas and Happy New Year, Russkiyes!  :cheers:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank *little universe* for your kind words and for your congratulations. Indeed you have seen all photos from Kamchatka to Kaliningrad and and I am very pleased that there are some really interesting places deepest Russia that I know with you. And thanks for the photos of Baikal way I do not spread. All the best 

*Frosty Irkutsk, Irkutsk Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5349056/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5345648/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5341617/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5349755/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Parus Rock (Sail Rock), Krasnodar Krai*










http://kostenkoanna.35photo.ru/photo_632421/


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

*Lake Onega​*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Belogorie landscape, Belgorod Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5139516/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5067312/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5164440/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Khabarovsk Krai landscape*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2858671/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3250884/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3096112/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3191309/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2924655/?from_member


----------



## okach1 (Jan 7, 2011)

*Southern Part Of Republic Sakha (Yakutia)*


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Altai Republic*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5354176/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Winter waterfalls, Krasnodar krai*










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3812/makolyada.2/0_29c7e_72fafe15_orig










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3908/makolyada.2/0_29c78_c53b338a_orig


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Veliky Ustyug, is a town in the northeast of Vologda Oblast

Population - 31,665 inhabitants
First mentioned - 1207*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4926676/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5000163/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4924026/?from_member


----------



## mergedbear (Aug 28, 2011)

The world's largest country and the most beautiful!!! :drool:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

I'd like to ride horse there on the snow,


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Lake Seliger, Tver Region*









Atachenka


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*New Year's Eve in Orenburg, Orenburg Oblast

Population - 548,331 inhabitants
Founded - 1743
*









http://cs311324.vk.me/v311324586/b2f2/wz9vfphV8fQ.jpg










http://cs311324.vk.me/v311324586/b2aa/dralDG-CY_s.jpg










http://cs311324.vk.me/v311324586/b2bc/HU6a0xCUI6k.jpg










http://cs311324.vk.me/v311324586/b2c5/BtySqfNZ8TE.jpg










http://cs311324.vk.me/v311324586/b2ce/a7bRAjCxsrc.jpg










http://cs311324.vk.me/v311324586/b379/53l1t1x_fNM.jpg










http://cs311324.vk.me/v311324586/b38b/WA4t7jdrWcU.jpg










http://cs311324.vk.me/v311324586/b304/Ue-7TSl4nH0.jpg










http://cs311324.vk.me/v311324586/b328/6VQc-28stKQ.jpg










http://cs311324.vk.me/v311324586/b343/lj6bD6BpwS0.jpg










http://cs311324.vk.me/v311324586/b3ca/HSKsRxvtkG0.jpg










http://cs311324.vk.me/v311324586/b3ee/W6pV_Mcewgs.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Siberian village, Kemerovo Oblast
*









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5363075/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4766136/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4763274/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Merry Christmas*

*Church of the Intercession on the Nerli, Vladimir Oblast*










http://img-0.photosight.ru/543/3767292_large.jpg


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*Kronotsky Volcano (3,527 m) Kamchatka Krai*​








http://shpilenok.livejournal.com/?skip=10&tag=%D0%B2%D1%83%D0%BB%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BD%20%D0%9A%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%BE%D1%86%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%8F%20%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%BA%D0%B0​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Naval Cathedral in Kronstadt*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5133948/


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Merry Christmas! Trinity Lavra of St. Sergius, Moscow Region*









Наталья Чебыкина


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Ruskeala failure, Republic of Karelia*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4962289/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4962294/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4962298/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4962296/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*New Year's Grozny, Chechen Republic

Population - 271,573 inhabitants
Founded - 1818*










http://s019.radikal.ru/i600/1401/43/7046f8ccf4f4.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i623/1401/22/dc30318b9789.jpg










http://i019.radikal.ru/1401/f0/6303136c2a8a.jpg










http://i023.radikal.ru/1401/ec/da0083d42b15.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i608/1401/32/a86a836ad3dd.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i502/1401/20/fd3ff4f8d9c9.jpg


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*Moscow Region​*








http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/сергиево-посадский%20район/users/romzzs/view/704426?page=0&search_author=romzzs&how=created&type=image​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Dalnegorsk is a town in Primorsky Krai

Population: 37,519 inhabitants
Founded - 1897*










http://palermo.35photo.ru/photos/20120630/382834.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Mount Elbrus (Elevation - 5,642 m), Karachay–Cherkess Republic*










http://img-5.photosight.ru/b7d/4365185_large.jpg










http://img-1.photosight.ru/b7b/4351091_large.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lermontovo*




























http://www.panoramio.com/photo/20443377


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kraï de Krasnodar*























































http://www.panoramio.com/photo/60412601


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Grove of Yews and Boxwood, Sochi, Krasnodar Krai*


















































































http://geomerid.com/ru/place/652/photo/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Azov sea coast, Rostov Oblast*










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tryfaldino/view/779050?page=1










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tryfaldino/view/779038?page=1










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tryfaldino/view/779059?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tryfaldino/view/779055?page=0


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Lake Hudozhnikov (Painters), Ergaki, Krasnoyarsk Krai*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4806449/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Poselok Severniy (Village North), Perm Krai*










http://www.vokrugsveta.ru/photo_of_the_day/194377/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Towers in Argun Gorge, Chechen Republic*










http://s020.radikal.ru/i711/1401/93/58aa46a4bf2d.jpg










http://i031.radikal.ru/1401/1a/d0414cb1231c.jpg










http://i066.radikal.ru/1401/33/a72235b37c5f.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Sebezh is a town in Pskov Oblast

Population - 6,375 inhabitants
First mentioned - 1414
*



































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D1%81%D0%B5%D0%B1%D0%B5%D0%B6&search_author=Royce80&
http://one-in.livejournal.com/23320.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Tsumadin area, Republic of Dagestan*










http://id8008405.35photo.ru/photo_579469/


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Beautiful.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Nomadic lifestyle Nenets people, Yamalo-Nenets Autonomous Okrug*




























http://danil.35photo.ru/albums/3055/


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*By Skyscrapercity*


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Zig_Zag said:


> Nomadic lifestyle Nenets people, Yamalo-Nenets Autonomous Okrug http://danil.35photo.ru/albums/3055/


BBC did an interesting documentary on the Nenets some years ago. How widespread is this sort of lifestyle in today's Russia?


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

^^^^

Certainly reduced the number of nomads, their increasingly moved to the city and live there. But they are still quite a lot, all the Russian north east of the Urals, as well as the southern steppes of Asiatic Russia still inhabit the nomads live in yurts and engaged in subsistence farming

*North Urals, Komi Republic*
































































http://aventure.35photo.ru/photo_254362/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Chater Tau, Republic of Tatarstan
*









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3432445/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3488119/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3453370/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3039822/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Vladimir is a city and the administrative center of Vladimir Oblast

Population - 345,373 inhabitants
Founded - 990 *










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5378843/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Menhir in Republic of Khakassia*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5126921/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5225344/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5277392/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Belogorie landscape, Belgorod Oblast*










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bernadita/view/574503?page=4










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bernadita/view/805655?page=12










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bernadita/view/619383?page=7










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bernadita/view/824259?page=16










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bernadita/view/950392?page=19


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Zig_Zag said:


> ^^^^ Certainly reduced the number of nomads, their increasingly moved to the city and live there. But they are still quite a lot, all the Russian north east of the Urals, as well as the southern steppes of Asiatic Russia still inhabit the nomads live in yurts and engaged in subsistence farming North Urals, Komi Republic


Thanks. Yeah the people in the documentary that I've mentioned lived part-time in a city.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Dombay, Karachay-Cherkess Republic*










http://www.fresher.ru/manager_content/images2/fantasticheskie-sooruzheniya-sovetskoj-arxitektury/big/1.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Estuary river Partizanskaya, Primorsky Krai*










http://thekievtimes.ua/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/081.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kizhi, Republic of Karelia*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5385057/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Hunzah area, Republic of Dagestan*










http://vk.com/photo15880289_306572919










http://vk.com/photo-37715357_308925534










http://vk.com/photo-37715357_308033852










http://vk.com/photo-37715357_308032998


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*The Catherine Palace, Tsarskoye Selo (Pushkin)*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5205239/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5239823/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5226481/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5233363/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5320855/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5310147/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5218361/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5233509/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Lazovsky Nature Preserve, Primorsky Krai*










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BA/users/igor.zhabscky2013/view/981924?page=0&search_author=igor.zhabscky2013&how=week&type=image










http://s020.radikal.ru/i721/1401/94/027d19deb30b.jpg










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BA/users/rapir2013/view/546393?page=0&search_author=rapir2013&how=week&type=image










http://s52.radikal.ru/i138/1401/ca/e9bcfb03655c.jpg










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BA/users/vladsv66/view/891069?page=0&search_author=vladsv66&how=week&type=image










http://i056.radikal.ru/1401/b4/dca1c3de67c5.jpg










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BA/users/lena.chaykina/view/702086?page=0&search_author=lena.chaykina&how=week&type=image


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Falshivaya (False) bay, Kamchatka Krai*










http://loveopium.ru/content/2012/01/priroda/24.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Khakassia landscape, The Republic of Khakassia*










http://s019.radikal.ru/i607/1401/8b/baa1ea13d00e.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Ridge Tiger-Tisch, Kemerovo Oblast*










http://s020.radikal.ru/i712/1401/b2/ff19c2458074.jpg










http://i069.radikal.ru/1401/f7/5db9dc389b72.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i719/1401/4b/a603781541d2.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Chateau Erken, The Kabardino-Balkar Republic*




























http://yablor.ru/blogs/chateau-erken-shato-erken/2423810


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Moscow​*


----------



## QN (Jan 27, 2010)

^^


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Sakhalin nature, Sakhalin Oblast*










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BD/users/andrew-aleksandrovich/view/1068234?page=0&search_author=andrew-aleksandrovich&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BD/users/andrew-aleksandrovich/view/1088974?page=0&search_author=andrew-aleksandrovich&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BD/users/andrew-aleksandrovich/view/1088972?page=2&search_author=andrew-aleksandrovich&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BD/users/andrew-aleksandrovich/view/1079939?page=25&search_author=andrew-aleksandrovich&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D1%81%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BD&search_author=andrew-aleksandrovich&&p=34


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Zig_Zag said:


> *Chateau Erken, The Kabardino-Balkar Republic*



^^ 

From that beautiful vineyard one could even see the Mount Elbrus. :drool:

Nice found Zig_Zag!  :cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Sotchi*









http://fr.ria.ru/images/20017/70/200177075.jpg









http://sochimediacenter.ru/images/93528/87/935288766.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://www.sport.fr/photos/jo-2014-les-medailles-de-sotchi-devoilees-311304.jpg









http://sportetsociete.files.wordpress.com/2013/05/sochi-2014-olympic-winter-games-medals.jpg

​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://www.omegawatches.com/uploads/tx_imagecarousel/2014_Sochi_d_17.jpg









http://i.eurosport.fr/2013/09/29/1100049-17450043-640-360.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://i.eurosport.com/2013/01/14/936867-15478302-640-360.jpg









http://cdnolympic.files.wordpress.com/2013/12/05480638.jpg?w=660

​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Tract "Kordon", Astrakhan Oblast*














































http://www.ahtubinsk.ru/photogallery/thumbnails.php?album=13&page=1


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Phanagoria (Φαναγόρεια) was the largest ancient Greek city in the Russia, Krasnodar Krai*










http://i021.radikal.ru/1401/64/f2cdc30c019c.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i717/1401/d6/62b6d49832cb.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Mosque in Zakan-Yurt, Chechen Republic*




























http://zubbairakov.livejournal.com/4274.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*River Usva, Perm Krai*










http://vk.com/id42090470?z=photo42090470_180152810%2Fphotos42090470










http://vk.com/id42090470?z=photo42090470_168755926%2Fphotos42090470










http://vk.com/id42090470?z=photo42090470_168755922%2Fphotos42090470










http://vk.com/id42090470?z=photo42090470_168755923%2Fphotos42090470


----------



## Hager86 (May 14, 2013)

Сургут зима -50 градусов


----------



## Hager86 (May 14, 2013)

Сургут


----------



## Hager86 (May 14, 2013)

Сургут Surgut


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kamchatka nature, Kamchatka Krai*
































































http://loveopium.ru/rossiya/vulkany-kamchatki-2.html


----------



## Hager86 (May 14, 2013)

Sochi2014 

Сочи 2014 Открытие



>


----------



## Hager86 (May 14, 2013)

discussion
Олимпийские Игры в России The Olympic Games in Russia


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Khasansky District, Primorsky Krai*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/69991526










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=64&with_photo_id=69181437&order=date_desc&user=2600240










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=9&with_photo_id=42272637&order=date_desc&user=4608900










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=56&with_photo_id=69286939&order=date_desc&user=2600240










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/79962684


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Olympic Sochi, Krasnodar Krai*










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6726/83978550.55/0_ac461_bb3011ea_XXXL.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Korela Fortress (13th century), Leningrad Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5403659/


----------



## Hager86 (May 14, 2013)

СОЧИ 2014 


>


----------



## Hager86 (May 14, 2013)

*Сургут*


----------



## Hager86 (May 14, 2013)

Sochia/ Сочи


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Fortress-village Kala-Koreish (IX century), Republic of Dagestan*





































http://culture.ru/atlas/object/1594


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Sanatorium "Metallurg", Sochi, Krasnodar Krai*


















































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%A1%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D0%9C%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%BB%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B3%20&search_author=eugene.ost&

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%A1%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D0%9C%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%BB%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B3%20&search_author=s42s&


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

Rename the thread to "Russia - 5-10 photos per post"


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Big Country - lots of photos! 

*landscapes of Khakassia, Republic of Khakassia*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3203005/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4059911/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3547539/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5145520/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Pskov is a city and the administrative center of Pskov Oblast

Population - 203,279 inhabitants
First mentioned - 903*










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yulenochekk/view/507716?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yulenochekk/view/590947?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yulenochekk/view/562631?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yulenochekk/view/606450?page=2










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yulenochekk/view/510483?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yulenochekk/view/508167?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yulenochekk/view/589585?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yulenochekk/view/603467?page=1










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yulenochekk/view/606346?page=2










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yulenochekk/view/605094?page=1


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Altai landscape, Altai Republic*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5226960/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5226574/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Plateau Bermamyt, Karachay–Cherkess Republic*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5092752/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5095746/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5120696/?from_member


----------



## Hager86 (May 14, 2013)

Сочи | Sochi 2014



>


Сочи | Sochi 2014


----------



## Hager86 (May 14, 2013)

Олимпийский сочи 2014 

Olympic Sochi 2014


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novokouznetsk*




























http://www.panoramio.com/photo/95751240


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Snow cave, Kamchatka Krai*










http://www.photokamchatka.ru/upload/iblock/e9b/e9b9d6a14de47ce0dd2ec1da9dbc2033.jpg










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/85004166










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/82291930










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/81968665










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/104209780


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Gorky Gorod resort complex in Sochi, Krasnodar krai*










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%81%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F%20%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8F%D0%BD%D0%B0/users/int510031/view/562726?page=0&search_author=int510031&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%81%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F%20%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8F%D0%BD%D0%B0/users/int510031/view/562735?page=1&search_author=int510031&how=week&type=image#preview










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%81%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F%20%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8F%D0%BD%D0%B0/users/int510031/view/562725?page=0&search_author=int510031&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%81%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F%20%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8F%D0%BD%D0%B0/users/int510031/view/562764?page=0&search_author=int510031&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%81%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F%20%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8F%D0%BD%D0%B0/users/int510031/view/562742?page=1&search_author=int510031&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%81%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F%20%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8F%D0%BD%D0%B0/users/int510031/view/562744?page=1&search_author=int510031&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%81%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F%20%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8F%D0%BD%D0%B0/users/int510031/view/562746?page=1&search_author=int510031&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%81%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F%20%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8F%D0%BD%D0%B0/users/int510031/view/562736?page=1&search_author=int510031&how=week&type=image


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kurai Steppe, Altai Republic*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5278052/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5293896/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5268865/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Salt lake Elton, Volgograd Oblast*
































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%9E%D0%B7%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BE%20%D0%AD%D0%BB%D1%8C%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BD&search_author=MRT-2002&


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Srednyaya Bay, Primorsky Krai*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5141106/










http://zapovednyk.ru/component/option,com_true/Itemid,38/func,detail/catid,107/id,703/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Wrangel Island reserve, Chukotka Autonomous Okrug*
































































http://gorshkov-sergey.livejournal.com/42675.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Hell's settlement, Sverdlovsk Oblast*





































http://doner.livejournal.com/126835.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Souhauzkaya mount (Elevation - 3, 500 m.), Kabardino-Balkar Republic*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4119780/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4089166/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Barchan Sarah Kum, Republic of Dagestan*




























http://yp36.livejournal.com/753.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Belokurikha is a town and a balneological resort in Altai Krai

Population - 14,661 inhabitants
Founded - 1803*
































































http://airebis.livejournal.com/200380.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*South Urals, Orenburg Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4719150/?from_member










http://img-a.photosight.ru/e44/4887067_large.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4719134/?from_member


----------



## mergedbear (Aug 28, 2011)

Zig_Zag said:


> *Wrangel Island reserve, Chukotka Autonomous Okrug*


Looks like another planet, amazing!


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Kazan*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...47332048539.448166.12795478538&type=1&theater


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

^^
a parking disaster


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

jackass94 said:


> ^^
> a parking disaster


I like what they did with the old trams though, always happy to see them preserved :cheers:


----------



## QN (Jan 27, 2010)

^^The driver of this tram #24 - Hero of the Soviet Union Ivan Karbushkin.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*North Urals, The Komi Republic*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4986221/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4985188/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4984467/?from_member


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

Amazing , just a wonderful country :cheers:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kirovsk, Murmansk Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4529743/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Belukha Mountain (Elevation - 4,506 m), Altai Republic *










http://s43.radikal.ru/i101/1403/ea/64f557d9a535.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Ergaki National Park, Krasnoyarsk Krai*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5428123/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5414006/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5406002/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5411294/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4963677/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4843361/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5322810/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Stavropol landscape, Stavropol Krai
*









http://akphoto.ru/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Photo-KMV.jpg










http://akphoto.ru/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Mashuk-Beshau-Yuca.jpg










http://akphoto.ru/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Prostori-KMV.jpg










http://akphoto.ru/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Yuca-KMV.jpg


----------



## pgeoffroy (Mar 28, 2014)

Oh my, Russia is so vast and beautiful!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*The Vovnushki, Republic of Ingushetia *










img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9494/139924544.3/0_f42a1_1cd74ce4_XXL.jpg










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BD%D1%83%D1%88%D0%BA%D0%B8/users/oleg.smoliy/view/1000099?page=0&search_author=oleg.smoliy&how=week&type=image


----------



## Redmadhatt3r (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kirovsk, Murmansk Oblast

Population - 28,625 inhabitants
Founded - 1929*










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%9A%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA%20/users/schurik-2008/view/703725?page=0&search_author=schurik-2008&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%9A%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA%20/users/sav-in-stas/view/425016?page=0&search_author=sav-in-stas&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%9A%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA%20/users/vvk21/view/890733?page=0&search_author=vvk21&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%9A%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA%20/users/a.m.bas/view/448997?page=0&search_author=a.m.bas&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%9A%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA%20/users/marina.pol2/view/786803?page=1&search_author=marina.pol2&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%9A%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA%20/users/leonid.ka73/view/711927?page=0&search_author=leonid.ka73&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%9A%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA%20/users/mk265/view/668934?page=0&search_author=mk265&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%9A%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA%20/users/djveell/view/432415?page=0&search_author=djveell&how=week&type=image


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Curonian Spit, Kaliningrad Oblast *










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/es-1974/view/401739?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/es-1974/view/396638?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/es-1974/view/396625?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/es-1974/view/401738?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/es-1974/view/401754?page=1


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*St Petersburg: Portico of Atlantes at the Hermitage*


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Nugush River, Republic of Bashkortostan
*









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5407407/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5348054/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5335100/?from_member


----------



## Eiropro (May 18, 2013)

Good job zig zag, probably you spent a lot of time finding and posting this beautiful photos.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

^^
This is not a problem  Beauty requires sacrifice 

*Divnogorie, Voronezh Oblast*










http://victorborisov.ru/professor/october_04_2009/photo_09.jpg










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3495059/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3448861/?from_member










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4002/victorprofessor.1/0_2aee0_13c60f30_orig










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3645905/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3468269/?from_member










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3713/victorprofessor.1/0_2aede_7c564b43_orig


----------



## Hager86 (May 14, 2013)

Сибирь


----------



## Hager86 (May 14, 2013)

Сибирь


----------



## Hager86 (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Hager86 (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Hager86 (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Hager86 (May 14, 2013)

Республика Чувашия

Black woodpecker or black woodpecker (Dryocopus martius) is a very rare bird listed in the Red Book of Chuvashia:


----------



## Hager86 (May 14, 2013)

Республика Чувашия


----------



## Hager86 (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Hager86 (May 14, 2013)




----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Kremlin, Moscow










Photo seen at: Visit Russia


----------



## Ame wolf (Jan 20, 2014)

Zig_Zag said:


> Ame wolf
> 
> Реальная Россия это живая природа каждого региона которую здесь и выкладывают, а не весеннее фото двора в Сыктывкаре, как это сделал ты. Ты кстати в жизни хоть раз ходил на субботник, не считая школьных?!


Zig_Zag wrote: Real Russia is nature of it's regions.

I don't think so. As for me nature is apolitical and nongovernmental. So real Russia is the things that people see every day. Because of this i think backyard characterizes the state better than nature.
Я собирался сегодня на субботник, но проспал его(вставать надо было в 7, чтобы к 9 приехать в Тушино). А вообще, мы с мамой летом на даче ходили в лес за грибами и заодно немного там убрались.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Saint Petersburg










Photo seen at: Visit Russia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Adler-Sochi, Kasnodar Krai

Fisht Stadium, Tseremoniya Otikriya, Zimnie Olimpiyskiy Igry Dve Tisyachi Chetirnadtsatogo
Fisht Stadium, Opening Ceremony 2014 Winter Olympic Games 


02-07-2014










Photo seen at: Visit Russia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Volgograd, Volgograd Oblast










Photo by: NATASHA FROM RUSSIA


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

St. Petersburg at Night











Photo seen at: La Voce della Russia (Redazione Online)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Shaman Rock, Lake Baikal, Irkutsk Oblast










Photographer: Elena Anosova


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorokin's dacha, Tutaev, Yaroslavl Oblast









More photos:
http://russiatrek.org/blog/photos/the-remains-of-beautiful-sorokins-dacha/

There's something hauntingly beautiful and poetic about this ruin.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Lake Kucherlinskoe


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Valley of Geysers, Kamchatka Peninsula


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Ministry of Foreign Affairs








http://www.flickriver.com/photos/[email protected]/3629276270/


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ame wolf said:


> Zig_Zag wrote: Real Russia is nature of it's regions.
> 
> I don't think so. As for me nature is apolitical and nongovernmental. So real Russia is the things that people see every day. Because of this i think backyard characterizes the state better than nature.
> Я собирался сегодня на субботник, но проспал его(вставать надо было в 7, чтобы к 9 приехать в Тушино). А вообще, мы с мамой летом на даче ходили в лес за грибами и заодно немного там убрались.


You're the only one interested in that kind of images, so why don't you make a thread for them instead of trolling this one?


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Hello my dear Russian friends and those who know this place, could you help me where in Russia is this?










I saw this at Russia Gateway Tours


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Another beautiful photo of Russia, but where is this?










Photo from: Russia Gateway Tours


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

And another, with no idea where in Russia is this










Photo seen at: Russia Gateway Tours


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Photo seen at: Russian Gateway Tours

How cute are these "Misha(s)" (Bears)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Church of Our Lady of Smolensk, Uglich, Yaroslavl Oblast










Photo seen at Russia Gateway Tours


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*Khibiny Mountains*


«...весенная...» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Banner for today, Tobolsk, Tyumen Oblast


----------



## str2208 (Dec 29, 2012)

A little of Novorossiysk City (Krasnodar region, Black Sea coast)






Maritime University










all photos from http://vk.com/nvrsk


----------



## Logic Puzzle (Apr 25, 2011)

hugodiekonig said:


> And another, with no idea where in Russia is this
> 
> Photo seen at: Russia Gateway Tours


Possible, this is Altai region mountain lakes: Lake Teletskoye, Karakol lakes, or Northern Causasus region lakes: Blue lakes, Cezenoj-am.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Logic Puzzle said:


> Possible, this is Altai region mountain lakes: Lake Teletskoye, Karakol lakes, or Northern Causasus region lakes: Blue lakes, Cezenoj-am.


Will search for that. Thank you1 Bol'shoe spacibo! :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Sochi and the Black Sea


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*Kizhi Pogost*

«Остров Кижи. Спасо-Кижский погост » на Яндекс.Фотках


«Остров Кижи. Дом Ошевнева из д. Ошевнево» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Остров Кижи. Дом Сергина из деревни Мунозеро (70-е годы 19 века)» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Остров Кижи. Баня из д. Усть-Яндома . Мельница ветряная из д. Волкостров» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Остров Кижи. Причал и вид на Спасо-Кижский погост» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^Amazing wooden church!

Tank Corps monument, Volgograd
















http://stevethings.wordpress.com/2012/06/15/day-25-rostov-to-volgograd/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Anadyr, Chukotka Okrug









Photo seen at: Visit Russia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

I guess this in St. Petersburg










Photo seen at: St Petersburg Guide


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Kazan, Tatarstan Republic










Photo by: Natasha from Russia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Church of Transfiguration, Kizhi Island, Karelia Republic










Photo by: Natasha from Russia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Kostroma, Kostroma Oblast










Photo by: Liudmila Gerasimova


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Klyuchevskaya Sopka, Kamchatka Krai










Photo by: Vladimir Kirillov


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Stavropolie in the air, Stavropol Krai*














































http://postav.livejournal.com/28336.html


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Chulyshman River valley in Altai Republic










Photo seen at: Russia Beyond the Headlines


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Легендарный Мариинский
Legendarniy Mariinskiy
Russia's legendary Mariinsky theatre











Photo seen at: St Petersburg Guide


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Solovetsky Islands, Arkhangelsk Oblast










Photo by Alexander Bobretsov.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Moscow










Photo by Alexey Leonadze via Moscow In Your Pocket City Guide


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Pokrovsky Cathedral, Marfo-Mariinsky Convent of Mercy, Moscow











Photo by: NATASHA FROM RUSSIA


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bagulnik, a flower found on the forests of Far eastern part of Russia



















Photos seen at: Natasha from Russia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood, St. Petersburg



> It was built on the embankment of Catherine Canal where on March 1st, 1881 Alexander II was killed by populists. The same year the church was electrified and its illumination was provided by 1689 lamps. The height of the church is 81 meters, it symbolizes the year when the tsar-liberator was killed.The iconostasis of the church was made in Genoa. Marble of different colours was used to create its stunning pallete. Its upper part seems to be made from wood-cut elements.





















Photo seen at NATASHA FROM RUSSIA


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more of this very beautiful church!! 




























Photos seen at: Natasha from Russia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Murmansk, Murmansk Oblast





















> Murmansk is the biggest city in the Arctic circle. Besides, it is the only Russian deep-water seaport. It has the base of the world’s only fleet of nuclear icebreakers. About 200 days a year the biggest industrial city of the polar region is covered with snow.


Photographer: Dmitry Chistoprudov


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Ice Town in Perm, Perm Krai



















Photographer Viktor Melnik


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lake Baikal ice










Photo by Pavel Ageychenko


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Temple of the Sign of Holy Virgin in Dubrovitsy, Bryansk Oblast










Photo: Artur Demchenko
Source: www.photo.orthodoxy.ru


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Vyborg City, Leningrad Oblast










Photo: Alexander Polyantsev
Source: deugenio.livejournal.com
Photo seen at: Russia Art & Architecture


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

Krasnodar Krai









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mat1yash/view/755012


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

Koryakskaya Sopka









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/galanyan/view/845864


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Domes of the St. Basil Cathedral, Moscow










Photo by: Natasha from Russia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The Bogolyubov Monastery, Suzdalsky district, Vladimir Oblast










Photo by: nanotrip


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Kazan, Tatarstan Republic











Photo seen at: Natasha from Russia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Cathedral of Immaculate Conception - a Catholic Cathedral in Moscow










Photo seen at: Moscow In Your Pocket City Guide


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Hugo needs help!

Where in Russia is this?










Photo seen at: nanotrip


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Cathedral of the Assumption, Yaroslavl, Yaroslavl Oblast










Photo seen at: nanotrip


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Another, where in Russia is this?










photo seen at: nanotrip


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Gateway Church of the Nativity of St. John the Baptist, Moscow Oblast

Built in 1693 - 1699










Photo by: Soulim Mikhail
Photo seen at: nanotrip


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Novgorod, Novgorod Oblast










Photo seen at: nanotrip


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Monastery of Kostroma, Kostroma Oblast










photo seen at: nanotrip


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Frozen Giants - Manpupuner Stone Pillars, Komi Republic



> The Manpupuner rock formations or the Seven Strong Men Rock Formations or Poles of the Komi Republic are a set of 7 gigantic abnormally shaped stone pillars located north of the Ural mountains in the Troitsko-Pechorsky District of the Komi Republic. These monoliths are around 30 to 42 m high and jut out of a hilly plateau formed through the weathering effects of ice and winds.
> 
> According to a local legend, the stone pillars were once an entourage of Samoyeds giants walking through the mountains to Siberia in order to destroy the Vogulsky people. However, upon seeing the holy Vogulsky mountains, the shaman of the giants dropped his drum and the entire team froze into the stone pillars.
> 
> Deemed one of the Seven Wonders of Russia, the Manpupuner rock formations are a very popular attraction in Russia, though not well known internationally and relatively unspoiled by tourism. Their height and abnormal shapes supposedly make the top of these rock giants inaccessible even to experienced rock-climbers.












Photo seen at: Visit Russia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Kandalaksha Bay, Murmansk Oblast










Photo by: misha-grizli (grizzly bear  )


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Kazan, Republic of Tatarstan










Photo: aul1
Source: fotki.yandex.ru
Seen at: Russia Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Victory Arc, Moscow

The third and the oldest surviving Triumphal Arch in Moscow was built in 1829-34 on Tverskaya Gate Square to Joseph Bove's designs in order to commemorate Russia's victory over Napoleon. It replaced an earlier wooden structure built in 1814. The current arch was built to Bove's original designs in 1966-68 in the middle of Kutuzov Avenue, close to the Victory Park. An open space surrounding the arch is known as the Victory Square.

Photo: grishinslawa
Source: fotki.yandex.ru
Seen at: Russia Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Yekaterinburg, Sverdlovsk Oblast










Photo: revenger.666
Source: fotki.yandex.ru
Seen at: Russia Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Verkhoturie, again at Sverdlovsk Oblast










Photo: KLIKUN966
Source: fotki.yandex.ru
Seen at: Russia Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Kazan, Tatarstan Republic










Photo: more-more-m
Source: fotki.yandex.ru
Seen at: Russia Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Plyusnins’ Merchant House (now a library) and its one-century-old rolling shutters

Built 1900-1902 in Khabarovsk, Khabarovsk Krai Russia










Photo seen at: Russia Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Vyborg, Leningrad Oblast










Photo by: Notia SV via yandex


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Krasnoyarsk, Krasnoyarsk Krai










Вид на вантовый мост на о. Татышев. Зима. Вид на запад by Dmitry Antipov


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Yekaterinburg, Sverdlovsk Oblast









00:05 a.m. by Andrey Bogdanov









Sunset lights by Andrey Bogdanov


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Arkhangelsk, Arkhangelsk Oblast










Photo seen at: Visit Russia


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

Altai Mountains, Алтай









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kernelapi/view/656326


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Rostov Kremlin, Yaroslavl Oblast










Photo seen at: Russia In Your Pocket


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The aurora over the Lake Imandra, Murmansk Oblast.










Photo by Valentin Zhiganov.


----------



## str2208 (Dec 29, 2012)

Novorossiysk (Krasnodar region) - Black Sea regatta







photo from http://vk.com/nvrsk


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lake Baikal in ice










Russia In Your Pocket


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Sochi in Krasnodar Region now silent after the Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games (I am so much missing of it already)




























Russia In Your Pocket


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lake Baikal again










The Small Sea Strait, Lake Baikal

Photo by Vladislav Rink.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Borisoglebsk cathedral, built in 1796. Torzhok, Tver Oblast.

Photo by Anatoly Maksimov.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

> The ballroom in the Catherine Palace
> The Rococo palace located in the town of Tsarskoye Selo (Pushkin), 25 km southeast of St. Petersburg, Russia. It was the summer residence of the Russian tsars.












Photo seen at: Russia Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The Holy Trinity Scanov Convent, Penza, Penza Oblast



> The Holy Trinity Scanov Convent is a convent in Narovchat, the Penza region of Russia. It was built in the 17th century and its architecture demonstrates the transition from baroque to classicism.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


Source: 
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troitse-Scanov_Convent
http://narovchat.archive.pnzreg.ru/
Seen at: Russia Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Happy 311th Birthday St. Petersburg!

:cheers1::cheers2:











Photos from: Visit Russia









Photographer: fuzzylogic (Lux Sergei)









Photographer: Josse Beaumont


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Since it is your birthday St. Petersburg, you deserve more feature today

more loads of photos of St. Petersburg









Samson fountain, Peterhof









from: St. Petersburg Guide









Photographer: Igor Litvyak









Photographer: rondo









Photographer: Korochkin Andrei


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Last load of St. Petersburg Photos



> 311 years ago Peter the Great founded St. Petersburg. It was the capital of Russia for 200 years



















Photos seen at: Natasha from Russia

















Photographer: Serzh Rogozyansky


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Novaya Zemlya



> Novaya Zemlya is an archipelago in the Arctic Ocean in the north of Russia. Its indigenous population from 1872 to the 1950s consisted of about 50–300 Nenets people. They subsisted mainly on trapping, fishing, reindeer herding, seal hunting and polar bear hunting. In 1950s Nenets people were resettled to the mainland. During the Cold War Novaya Zemlya was a sensitive military area and it is still used nowadays.







































Photos seen at: Natasha from Russia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Kucherla Lake, Altai Mountains










wikipedia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lake Zolotarnoye, Ergaki mountain range in West Sayan mountains










Photo seen at: Natasha from Russia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Ryazan Kremlin, Ryazan Oblast










Photo: Андрей Симонайтес
Source: www.tmfoto.ru via Russia Art and Architecture









Estate house of Baron von Dervis in Kiritsy, Ryazan region


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Totma, Vologda Oblast










Source: strana.ru/media/images/original/original21140526.jpg via Russia Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

beautiful!! 

Granovitaya Palata (Faceted Palace) interior, Moscow










Photo seen at: Russia Art & Architecture









www.obzor-smi.ru via Russia Art and Architecture

A Daycare center in Moscow Oblast








www.esosedi.ru via Russia Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Oh man this is ...BEAUTIFUL!!!!! ETO KRASIVO!!! 

Lake Kucherla. Location: the Altai Mountains, Siberia.

Photo by Svetlana Shupenko. via Russia in Your Pocket


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Now part of Russia

Yalta, Crimea










Russia In Your Pocket


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Yoshkar, Mari El Republic










Russia In Your Pocket


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Vyborg, Leningrad Oblast










Russia In Your Pocket


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

> "Operation Y and Shurik's Other Adventures" is a 1965 Soviet slapstick comedy film directed by Leonid Gaidai. It is still one of the most favorite movies for millions of Russians of all ages. In the picture you can see a statue of Shurik and Lida, two main characters of the movie. The statue is located in Krasnodar.












Russia In Your Pocket


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Viewers of this photo in Russia In Your Pocket were asked to identify the location of this place.

Some say this is in Vladivostok


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Brown Bears of Kamchatka




























Russia In Your Pocket


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

> This amazing photo was made at sunset in the ancient town Suzdal - essential place of the Russian cultural heritage.












Visit Russia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lake Baikal on Ice










Photo by Kaskov Sergey.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Yekaterinburg, Sverdlovsk Oblast










Russia in Your Pocket


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

St. Michael's Castle or the Engineers' Castle 



> It is a former royal residence in the historic centre of Saint Petersburg, Russia. Architects: Vincenzo Brenna and Vasili Bazhenov. Built in 1797-1801. The castle looks different from each side, as the architects used motifs of various architectural styles such as French Classicism, Italian Renaissance and Gothic


--------------------------
Photo: Inna Gor
Source: fotky.yandex.ru via Russian Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Moscow

Lala..lala..lalalalalala... _Я Шагаю По Москве (Ya shagayu po Moskve / Walking the streets of Moscow_ :dj: 









Photo by Kirill Karataev









Photo by Vladimir Arkhipov









Photo by Kirill Karataev


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Altai Mountains 










Russia In Your Pocket


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The city of Tarko-Sale, Yamalo-Nenets Autonomous Okrug.

Photo by Sergey Rusanov.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Ergaki Mountains, Southern Siberia










Andrey Grachev


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Kizhi, Republic of Karelia










Photo from: www.russika.ru via Russia Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Murmansk, Murmansk Oblast

The largest city above Arctic Circle










Photo seen at: Russia In Your Pocket


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Sakhalin Krai



> Moneron Island is located in the basin of Tatar strait 50km to the West of Southern edge of Sakhalin Island. The length from the North to the South is 7 km, from the West to the East - 4km. Small but so beautiful!






























Photos seen at: Russia In Your Pocket

And under the sea


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

"The Motherland Calls" statue in Volgograd, Volvograd Oblast










Russia in Your Pocket


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Novokuznetsk, Kemerovo Oblast










Russia In Your Pocket


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Siberian Winter 










Photo seen at: Russia In Your Pocket


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

"Lake of painters", Yermakovsky District, Krasnoyarsk Krai.

Photo by Andrey Grachev


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Diwnogorje, Voronezh Oblast.
Photo by A. Denisova


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Ivolginsky datsan, Buryatia










Photo seen at: Russia In Your Pocket


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Izmailovo kremlin, Moscow










Photo by: Sobolev Igor


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

I am missing Sochi Olympics again. it is very hard to get over it.

North Pole










Photo seen at: Russia In Your Pocket


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

WOW!!! :bow: :bow:

Kamchatka has really so many beautiful wonders of nature.



> Kamchatka, Tolbachik Volcano. The eruption began in November 2012 and stopped by mid-September 2013.


Photo by Denis Budkov via Russia In Your Pocket


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Hmmm somewhere in Siberia I guess. The source doesnt provide any information on where is this place










Photo from: Russia in Your Pocket


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

> The Solovetsky Islands or Solovki are an archipelago located in the Onega Bay of the White Sea in the Arkhangelsk region.












Photo from: Russia in Your Pocket


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lake Baikal










Photo from: Russia in your Pocket


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Rostov (Rostov the Great)*



















pictures by me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lake Baikal










Photo by: Vladimir Smirnov


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Magadan, Magadan Oblast


















Magadan by Магадан (Magadan) via flickr










Sea of Okhotsk seen from the nagaevo bay Maarten Takens via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Verkhoyansk Mountains, Sakha Republic










Verkhoyansk mountains Shaka republik , Yakutia Russia by Maarten Takens via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Siberia










Russia In Your Pocket


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

At Omsk










Photo seen at: La Voce della Russia (Redazione Online)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Hidden Gems of Russia - Yoshkar-Ola, Mari El Republic



> Yoshkar-Ola is the capital city of Mari El Republic. Founded in 1584, the city stands on the river Malaya Kokshaga - the left inflow of Volga, in the center of Volga-Vyatka area.
> 
> The population of Yoshkar-Ola makes about 253 thousand people. The total area occupied by the city exceeds 11000 hectares.
> 
> Yoshkar-Ola as translated from the Mari language is “Red city”, which means “beautiful”. The city has been recognized the greenest city of Russia. Yoshkar-Ola is the cultural center of the republic. It is a venue of various international and sports events, and one of the centers of the Finno-Ugric movement.












Visit Russia


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Brrr... Hugo this page is cold: Siberia, Baikal, Sakha, Magadan, let me add a little sun and sea 

*Bugazskaya Spit, Krasnodar Krai*
































































http://www.poezdkin.com/famous_travelers/sergeydolya/255-kak-otdyhayut-kaytery.html :naughty:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Zig_Zag said:


> Brrr... Hugo this page is cold: Siberia, Baikal, Sakha, Magadan, let me add a little sun and sea
> 
> *Bugazskaya Spit, Krasnodar Krai*


epper:epper:epper:epper: HOT!!!!


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bolshoi Theater, Moscow










La Voce della Russia (Redazione Online)


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

hugodiekonig said:


> Hmmm somewhere in Siberia I guess. The source doesnt provide any information on where is this place


*Hugo, this is ...*

*Kurkurek, Altai Republic*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4805668/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4372925/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4381730/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4786540/?from_member


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ спасибо Зиг Заг! (Thank You Zig Zag!) :hug: 

The source does not provide the exact location of this place, but says this is along the Golden Ring of cities northeast of Moscow 










Photo from: nanotrip


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Радоновое озеро, Ленинградская область. (Padonovoe Ozero, Leningradskaya Oblast')
Фото: Анна Кривицкая.

Radon lake, Leningrad Oblast
Photo: Anna Krivitskaya


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Kucherlinskoye Lake, West Siberia










Photo from: "Окно в Россию" (Okno v Rossiyu)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

A Way to Temple, Patmos, Altai



> Patmos Island on the Katun River is situated at outskirts of the village Chemal, Altai. One can get to the island across the monkey bridge. The island got its name in honour of the Greek island where St. John the Evangelist prayed. There is a legend saying that in a dream he saw two temples as hovering over the water, one of them was in the Mediterranean sea, the other one was in Altay back country. The first Chemal temple of St. John the Evangelist was built in 1849. It was built not on the island. In 1915 the old temple was taken to Patmos Island.







































Photo seen at: Natasha from Russia

I'm not sure what Altai is this because there are 2 Altai(s) - one Republic and one Krai
Shown: Altai Krai


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Stretch!

Wild Siberia




























Photos from: "Окно в Россию"


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Yamal Peninsula, Yamal-Nenets autonomous district 




> Summer Evening in the Yamal Peninsula












Photographer: Sergey Anisimov


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Olkhon, Lake Baikal










credits to photographers, photo seen at Russia In Your Pocket


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Theaters 

Bol'shoy, Moscow









Mariinskiy Theater, Saint Petersburg









From: "Окно в Россию"


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ featuring Bol'shoy Theater









© Константин Станиславский. (by Konstantin Stanislavskiy)









© Илья Ильф (by Ilya Ilf)









© Александр Островский (by Aleksandr/Alexander Ostrovskiy)









© Джордж Баланчин (by Dzhordzh Balanchin)

all photos seen at: "Окно в Россию" (Window to Russia)

Moscow


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

> The Republic of Adygea is a federal subject of the South of Russia and simply an amazingly beautiful region. It is full of mountains, forests, fast rivers and famous for its delicious cheese. Adygea is great for horseback riding, trekking and hunting.





















From: Go Active Russia


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

hugodiekonig said:


> from: Visit Russia
> 
> Ivanovo Oblast




Like taken from a fairy tale, beautiful! :cheers:


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Mirny, republic of Yakutia









google maps


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Astrakhan, Astrakhan Oblast

This is one of the settings of the Arabian story of Alf Layla wa Layla (A Thousand and One Nights)






































Photos seen at: "Окно в Россию" (Okno v Rossiyu / Window to Russia)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Рязанцы, Московская область (Ryazantsy, Moskovskaya Oblast' / Ryanzan, Moscow Oblast)

Фото: Максим Евдокимов / Photo: Maksim Evdokimov


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Sensation Night, Saint Petersburg 
:rock::rock::righton::dj::apple::banana:epper:










Photo from: St Petersburg Guide


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lake Pozarim, Khakassia Republic
Озеро Позарым - Хакасия, Россия.

Фото: Данил Барашков / Photo: Danil Barashkov


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

> Bell Tower of St. Nicholas Church is a historical and architectural monument located on artificial island in Uglich reservoir 200 meters away from the bank of Kalyazin town, Tver region, Russia. The Bell Tower was constructed in 1800 and was a part of Nikolo-Zhabensky monastery. In 1930s under the project of creating Uglich reservoir and Uglich hydroelectric power plant on Volga river Nikolskiy monastery was demolished and the Bell Tower was partly flooded. Later its foundation was reinforced and a little artificial island with a berth was built around the Tower. The Tower rises 75 meters high (approx. 25-store building). The Tower has always been a main local landmark attracting tourists throughout the year.


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...74232933.36481.105834646112723&type=3&theater


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Happy National Day Russia! Greetings from the Philippines! we also celebrate our national day today :hug:


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

hugodiekonig said:


> Happy National Day Russia! Greetings from the Philippines! we also celebrate our national day today :hug:


I would also say: Happy National Day Russia! Have a great day, and the same to you Hugo in Philippines :grouphug:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Northon said:


> I would also say: Happy National Day Russia! Have a great day, and the same to you Hugo in Philippines :grouphug:


Thanks a lot Northon! :grouphug:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

> Kremlin in Kolomna, Moscow Oblast Russia
> 
> The stone Kolomna Kremlin was built from 1525—1531 under the Russian Tsar Vasily III. Before its reconstruction in 1531, the Kolomna Kremlin was made of wood.












Photo by: avangard-buro.ru via Russia Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Vtorov house, Irkutsk, Irkutsk Oblast










Photo seen at: Russia Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Igumnov's house. Moscow

This is the residence of the French Ambassador to Russia









Igumnov's house. Moscow, Russia by Andrey via flickr

inside:










Photo seen at: Russia Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Some Moscow Photos









Red Square GUM stores 01 by michael clarke stuff via flickr









Moscow, Old boat station by michael clarke stuff via flickr









Moscow Kremlin 01 by michael clarke stuff via flickr









Moscow Kremlin Garden by michael clarke stuff via flickr









Moscow River by michael clarke stuff via flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

ThatOneGuy said:


>


What a sweet old lady  

For sure, I've seen that picture on facebook I recall...


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Saransk, Republic of Mordovia



> Hidden Gems of Russia - Saransk
> 
> Saransk is a city in central European Russia and the capital of the Republic of Mordovia. It was founded in 1641 as a fortress. The name "Saransk" refers to the city's situation on the Saranka river. Nowadays it`s one of the most beautiful cities in Russia. Saransk is world-famous for it`s sport achievements. The home town for many Olympic and World champions, host city for the 2018 FIFA World Cup. Very modern and European looking streets are attracting thousands of tourists from all over the country. It combines historical buildings, fascinating sport objects, crowded malls and cosy parks.












photo from: Visit Russia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lake Ladoga, located at Leningrad Oblast and Karelia Republic



> Natural Wonders of Russia - Lake Ladoga
> 
> Ladoga is the largest lake in Europe, it covers an area of 17,600 sq km. The lake is the source of drinking water for the second largest city of Russia - Saint-Petersburg.
> 
> ...












photo from: Visit Russia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Oh so lovely St. Petersburg Photos

Photos from: St. Petersburg Guide




































Photo: Nicolas Videment









Photo: DenyTro


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Some latest Moscow Photos from Moscow In Your Pocket City Guide


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Sevastyanov's House in Yekaterinburg, Sverdilovsk Oblast










Source: www.tfevrazia.ru via Russia Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The Cathedral of the Transfiguration of the Saviour (1824), the Leaning Tower (1722-1732), in Nevyansk, Sverdlovsk Oblast










Source: http://ural-fairy-tale.ru/ via Russia Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

A view of the Goritsky Monastery of Dormition in Pereslavl-Zalessky, Yaroslavl Oblast. 
It was supposedly established it early 14th century during the reign of Ivan I of Moscow










Source: http://club.foto.ru/ via Russia Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The Amber Room, St. Petersburg



> National Treasures of Russia - The Amber Room
> 
> The fabled Amber Room was a room that was made entirely of amber; a masterpiece of Baroque art. It was an extravagent gift given to Czar Peter the Great of Russia in 1716 by Frederick Wilhelm I, King of Prussia. Czar Peter of Russia was taken with its opulence and it forged a lavish gesture of friendship between Russia and Germany until the Nazi invasion of the Soviet Union in 1941. After remaining in the possession of Russia until 1941, the Amber Room mysteriously disappeared. What happened to it is not fully known. The amber panels were removed from the room and stored in Novosibirsk. Later, the room was crated up and transported to Kaliningrad. The amber panels were again moved in 1945 at the end of World War II and the room's trail was lost. Since then the panels have been restored.
> 
> In the Catherine Palace at Tsarskoe Selo, the amazingly beautiful, intricately decorated Amber Room was re-opened, following a restoration that had lasted decades. Decorated with artfully assembled pieces of various kinds of amber (including unique amber pictures), restoration of the room has involved successive generations of restorers. Now at last, this masterpiece of the age of Catherine the Great can again be seen by citizens of St. Petersburg and tourists from all over the world.












Photo from: Visit Russia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Novosibirsk, Novosibirsk Oblast










photo by: [email protected], via La Voce della Russia (Redazione Online)










Novosibirsk Opera Theatre by Oleg Zdorik via flickr










Photo by Mario Gersabeck via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Vladivostok, Primorsky Krai










Photo by: Andrey Savin


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Musical Theater, Republic of Karelia










larger version: https://z-n.ak.fbcdn.net/z-1-sconte...329_651505121587713_6428178490664527282_o.jpg



















Photo from: Musical theatre of the Republic of Karelia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Yakutia (Sakha) Republic





























Photos from: YakutiaPhoto.com


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

more of yakutia photos


















Photographs by Bolot Bochkarev










YakutiaPhoto.com


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

More of Yakutia photos




























YakutiaPhoto.com (Facebook)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Last load of Yakutia photos for now




























Photos from: YakutiaPhoto.com


----------



## QN (Jan 27, 2010)

*Tatarstan, Kazan City Racing:*

Photo by Timur_iz_kzn:









Photos by D_O:


















Photo by Ринат Сафин:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Nizhny Novgorod, Nizhny Novgorod Oblast

Photo: Dimitry Sadov via La Voce della Russia (Redazione Online)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Moscow's Komsomol'skaya metro Station in Panoramic view

Please scroll >>>>










Photo seen at: La Voce della Russia (Redazione Online)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Crimea



> Swallow's Nest in Crimea is the neo-Gothic castle perches 130 feet above the Black Sea in Crimea. It was built by Russian architect Leonid Sherwood in 1912 as a residence for a German noble. The flamboyant seaside residence is now a popular tourist destination. It is built literally on the edge of the cliff with parts of the balconies and patios actually extending beyond the rock face.







































Photos seen at: Natasha from Russia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Dormition Cathedral (Moscow)









Dormition Cathedral by Anders Wikström via flickr









Dormition Cathedral by Jacob via flickr









Dormition Cathedral Panorama by Alan Cordova via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ another beautiful photo that I found in flickr:









Inside the Church of the Spilled Blood St Petersburg by *Psycho Delia* via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Photos of the Hermitage Museum, St. Petersburg









Staircase inside the Hermitage Museum by Erwyn van der Meer via flickr









Pavilion Hall, Hermitage Museum, St. Petersburg by Joe deSousa via flickr









Hermitage Museum, St. Petersburg by Garrett Ziegler via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Scarlet Sails, Saint Petersburg

quoted caption written 8 hrs ago by Natasha from Russia



> Today “Scarlet sails” will held in St Petersburg. It is a celebration event for the high-school graduates and bright performance for citizens and guests of the city. “Scarlet sails” is also one of the brightest water shows in the world. The holiday starts late in the evening and spreads on multiple grounds of St. Petersburg. Huge screens are set in several places of the city that broadcast different events from throughout St. Petersburg. The traffic is closed on Nevsky Prospect and thousands of citizens gather in the city center. The prom begins at the Palace Square at 23:00 sharp with the involvement of well-known musicians, singers and dancers. After 01:00 a.m. in the morning fantastic multi-level water, light and pyrotechnic show takes its rise at the site of the Neva from Troitskiy to Dvortsoviy Bridge.











Photo seen at Natasha from Russia

Congratulations!!! :cheers2::drunk::banana::apple::carrot:epper:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Moscow









Stalin skyscraper by Nikolay Loubet via 500pix









Moscow-61 by Nikolay Loubet via 500pix


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Izmailovskiy park, Moscow









Izmaylovskiy Park by Nikolay Loubet via 500pix


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Yaroslavl, Yaroslavl Oblast









Yaroslavl by Paula Funnell via flickr









Yaroslavl 16 by Alexxx Malev via flickr









 by Tjukka2 via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Wrangel Island, Chukotka









Snow Geese by Rick Leche - Photography via flickr









www.lifeonthinice.org










Timber Shelter Arctic Tundra Landscape Wrangel Island UNESCO World Heritage Site Russia by ngaire hart (lawson) via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

More of Wrangel Island, Chukotka









Arctic Tundra Landscape Wrangel Island UNESCO World Heritage Site Russia by ngaire hart (lawson) via flickr









Timber Shelter Arctic Tundra Landscape Wrangel Island UNESCO World Heritage Site Russia  by ngaire hart (lawson) via flickr









Snow Geese Flying Landscape Doubtful Wrangel Island UNESCO World Heritage Site Russia Arctic by ngaire hart (lawson) via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Some latest photo posts of St. Petersburg from The St. Petersburg Times




> On June 22, 1668, the Solovetsky Monastery Uprising began. A power struggle between Moscow and the Old Believers over the centralization of the Russian Orthodox Church, the rebels on the island in the White Sea would hold out for seven-and-a-half years before the Tsar's troops brutally suppressed the uprising in 1676.












(June 20) 


> Congratulations to the Class of 2014! How are you going to celebrate Aliye Parusa tonight? (Photo: Lev Turnas)















> Sometimes it's difficult to tell which end is up on a Sunday morning...
> (Photo: Alexander Sheremetov)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

New Jerusalem Monastery, Moscow



















Inside the rotunda of the Church of the Holy Supelchre in the New Jerusalem Monastery, Russia

Photo: Boris Katorgin, Found on www.photoforum.ru










Photos seen at: Russia Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Dombai, Zelenchugsky, Karachayevo-Cherkesiya










Found on: www.parusvlg.ru via Russia Art and Architecture


Please scroll >>>








Dombai Panorama by *~Anastasia~* via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

This is a UNESCO World Heritage Site

Sliding Hill Pavilion in Oranienbaum, west of St. Petersburg









Sliding Hill (2). Oranienbaum. by Oleg Kovalenko via flickr









Photo: photo-wave.ru/alisa-v via Russia Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The National Museum of the Republic of Tatarstan



> It is the largest museum in Tatarstan. It was founded as a Kazan Town Scientific and Industrial Museum in 1894 and opened on April 5, 1895. The museum occupies the former building of Gostinniy dvor (guest house), a monument of architecture and history of Russian Federation and the Republic of Tatarstan.


Source: www.russianmuseums.info/M1299
http://gazetadaily.ru/ via Russia Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Magnitogorsk, Chelyabinsk Oblast




> The monument Rear-to-Front was opened in 29 June 1979 in Magnitogorsk, Russia.
> It is the first part of a triptych, which consists of The Motherland Calls in Volgograd and Soviet War Memorial in Berlin. Rear-to-Front is a composition of a worker and a warrior, who are holding a sword in their hands.


Photo: Alexander Sysuev
Source: http://rasfokus.ru/
http://www.prosv.ru/ via Russia Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Magnitogorsk, Chelyabinsk









USSR. Russia. by Socialism Expo via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Nizhny Novgorod Oblast

Merchant Rukavishnikov’s Estate in Nizhny Novgorod, Nizhny Novgorod Oblast
Built 1877
Found on www.sdelanounas.ru/blogs/25630 via Russia Art and Architecture


















forest and camp by oenvoyage via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Dormition Cathedral in the Tula Kremlin
XVI century

Source: http://oppps.ru/ via Russia Art and Architecture


----------



## QN (Jan 27, 2010)

The World Heritage Committee (of the United Nations Educational Scientific and Cultural Organization - UNESCO) this morning inscribed property in the Russian Federation on the *World Heritage List*.

This is the *Bolgar Historical and Archaeological Complex (Tatarstan)*. This property lies on the shores of the Volga River, south of its confluence with the River Kama, and south of the capital of Tatarstan, Kazan. It contains evidence of the medieval city of Bolgar, an early settlement of the civilization of Volga-Bolgars, which existed between the 7th and the 15th centuries, and was the first capital of the Golden Horde in the 13th century. Bolgar represents the historical cultural exchanges and transformations of Eurasia over several centuries that played a pivotal role in the formation of civilizations, customs and cultural traditions. The property provides remarkable evidence of historic continuity and cultural diversity. It is a symbolic reminder of the acceptance of Islam by the Volga-Bolgars in 922 AD and remains a sacred, pilgrimage destination to the Tatar Muslims.

Photo by fndoder:









Photo by RENALD:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Kamchatka









Kamchatka by Eugene kaspersky via flickr









Kamchatka by Eugene kaspersky via flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

QN said:


> The World Heritage Committee (of the United Nations Educational Scientific and Cultural Organization - UNESCO) this morning inscribed property in the Russian Federation on the *World Heritage List*.
> 
> This is the *Bolgar Historical and Archaeological Complex (Tatarstan)*. This property lies on the shores of the Volga River, south of its confluence with the River Kama, and south of the capital of Tatarstan, Kazan. It contains evidence of the medieval city of Bolgar, an early settlement of the civilization of Volga-Bolgars, which existed between the 7th and the 15th centuries, and was the first capital of the Golden Horde in the 13th century. Bolgar represents the historical cultural exchanges and transformations of Eurasia over several centuries that played a pivotal role in the formation of civilizations, customs and cultural traditions. The property provides remarkable evidence of historic continuity and cultural diversity. It is a symbolic reminder of the acceptance of Islam by the Volga-Bolgars in 922 AD and remains a sacred, pilgrimage destination to the Tatar Muslims.


Amazing site and very important for the history of Bulgaria, as from ths place came those who gave the present name of the country and people (though not much other things).


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Sunflower fields in Russia









sunfield by Konstantin Leonov via flickr









Sunflowers by Evgeniy Isaev via flickr

The second photo is located in Gelendzhik, Krasnodar Krai


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Dmitrov, Moscow Oblast









Dmitrov by Sergey Rodovnichenko via flickr









DSCN3869 by Sergey Rodovnichenko via flickr









20130509_181732.jpg by Sergey Rodovnichenko via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Candlemas Church in Dmitrov

Photo: eleoevа
Source: fotki.yandex.ru









Photo: Леонид Добряков
Found on rasfokus.ru









Bird's Eye view of Dmitrov Kremlin
Source: http://korabley.net/









via Russia Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Krasnaya Polyana near Sochi, Krasnodar Krai

Photos from: Russia - Official Country Page


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Massandra Wine Factory, Crimea





































Photos from.....
.
.
.
from....
.
.
from....
.
.
hey from what?????
.
.
... :drunk::drunk: Mihail Mokrushin/RIA Novosti via Russia - Official Country Page


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

RaaRRrrarRRRRrrRRRrrRrRrRRRrRrRrRRRrRRRRrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 













Siberian Tigers in Primorye Safari Park, Primorsky Krai

They are Amur and Taiga

Photos by Vitaly Ankov. RIA Novosti via Russia - Official Country Page


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Anadyr, Chukotka

sorry for showing cold pics despite this hot summer 














































Russia - Official Country Page


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Sakhalin Oblast

Yuzhno-Sakhalinsk









Bogdan Khmelnitsky volcano



























Photos by: Photo by Sergei Krivosheyev. RIA Novosti via Russia - Official Country Page


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Great pictures kay: , I really like it, thank you hugodiekonig
*
Peterhof *










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5560554/?from_member


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Zig_Zag said:


> Great pictures kay: , I really like it, thank you hugodiekonig
> *
> Peterhof *
> 
> ...


thanks Zig Zag!!! all for the love of the country that I have learned to love since Sochi Olympics - Россия!! :rock:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Altai Republic from Russia - Official Country Page


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more of Altai Republic from Russia - Official Country Page


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Novospassky (New Savior) Monastery, Moscow

Photos from: Russia - Official Country Page


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Kolomna



















Russia - Official Country Page


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Krasnoyarsk, Krasnoyarsk Krai




























Russia - Official Country Page


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Trans Siberia










Photo seen at: Russian Tour


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

Koryakskaya Sopka, Kamchatka Krai


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mistepenko/view/737669


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mistepenko/view/737683


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Altay Republic











Photo seen at: Russian Tour


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Some Moscow Photos

Ya shagayu po Moskve :dj::rock:
Я шагаю по москве




























Photos from: Russian Tour


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Peschanaya (Sandy) Bay, Lake Baikal, Irkutsk Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5418473/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5416603/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/users/158378/?pager=3










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5418495/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Shankhorye area, Kabardino-Balkar Republic*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5196728/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5198846/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Engozero, Republic of Karelia*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4357666/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4386807/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*The Putorana Plateau, Taymyr Peninsula, Krasnoyarsk Krai*










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6604/38887145.17/0_91464_2c2e7886_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6506/38887145.1b/0_9167f_c51fe8c5_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6409/38887145.19/0_91601_30035d_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6604/38887145.17/0_91470_5fc3de1e_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6608/38887145.1b/0_91677_68d5c031_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6505/38887145.19/0_91619_90a4dc72_XXL.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Tobandya lake, The Sakha (Yakutia) Republic*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5403941/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5567114/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5537937/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5234435/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Southern Kamchatka, Kamchatka Krai *










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4753080/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4780847/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4801259/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4758929/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Nakhodka, Primorsky Krai

Population - 159,719 inhabitants
Founded - 1907*










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6704/40291259.d/0_90e7b_82607e8a_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4412/103816011.3/0_5db69_987e30ce_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9491/40291259.d/0_94896_149461cb_XXL.jpg


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The 13th Sky Fair international hot air balloon festival in Kungur, Perm region. Photos by Pavel Lisitsyn, RIA Novosti





































Russia - Official Country Page


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Sochi Park (in Krasnodar Krai) built in the Imereti Valley for the 2014 Sochi Winter Olympics became the largest amusement park in Russia.














































Russia - Official Country Page


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Omsk*


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Shavla Lower Lake, Altai Republic*










http://s020.radikal.ru/i705/1407/f9/0b4ee9e810e7.jpg


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Natural Wonders of Russia - Klyuchevskaya Sopka



> Klyuchevskaya Sopka (known also as Klyuchevskoi Volcano and Kamchatskaya Gora) is a stratovolcano, the highest active volcano in Europe and Asia. Its steep, symmetrical cone towers about 100 kilometres from the Bering Sea. The volcano is part of the natural UNESCO World Heritage Site Volcanoes of Kamchatka.
> 
> Interesting facts: Grey steam and gas puffs over its top are a usual thing to observe. In calm weather, they might go up to the sky and stretch flatly when reached atmospheric streams. At the same time, sudden explosions can happen and illuminate surroundings with magic red color. Such state of Klyuchevskaya Sopka volcano can last for one or even two years, but active phases take place once in 5-6 years.


Visit Russia

















28. Bath-time with a view by Henry Patton via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Very cute 












> Notable Places of St. Petersburg - Chesme Church
> 
> This fairytale gothic church is one of St. Petersburg's most unusual and most delightful, although it is a little off the beaten track for most tourists. Located in the far south of the city, it was built under Catherine the Great as the house church for the Chesme Palace, a resting post between St. Petersburg and the Summer Palace in Tsarskoe Selo. It has since been subsumed in a mostly Stalinist residential region, and is now well within the city limits.
> 
> One of two fascinating gothic churches designed by the German-Russian court architect Yury Felton, the Chesme Church was consecrated in 1780, on the tenth anniversary of Russia's naval victory over the Turkish fleet at Chesme Bay, which occurred on the birthday of John the Baptist, hence the church's name. Used as a burial site for war heroes almost since its consecration, the area around the church became a graveyard for soldiers who died during the Siege of Leningrad. In the 1970s, the church became a Museum of the Battle of Chesme, and was eventually returned to the Orthodox Church in 1990. It is now an extremely popular church, with regular services and numerous visitors who come to pay their respects to the victims of the war.


Visit Russia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Caucasus Mountains

Lake Kazenoy Am in Chechnya Republic








Photo by: Abdullah Bersaev

Mt. Elbrus, Karachay-Cherkessia Republic









Alexey in his mountains ~ Alexey Shustrov, NewRoute leader by twiga269 ॐ FEMEN via flickr









Mystical place by Sasha Fujin via flickr


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*Kola Peninsula*


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

peak Zvezdnyi 2265m, West Sayan









http://loveopium.ru/priroda/xakasiya-s-vysoty.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Lastochkino gnezdo (Swallow's Nest), Republic of Crimea*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3793502/


----------



## str2208 (Dec 29, 2012)

Novorossiysk City, Krasnodarsky region

extraterrestrial craft)))


Black Sea cost


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Verkhneshavlinskoye lake, Altai










Photo seen at: Russia In Your Pocket


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*River Ai, Republic of Bashkortostan*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5549333/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5534248/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5570715/?from_member


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lena River, Yakutia (Sakha) Republic





































Natasha from Russia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Necropolis in the village of Dargavs in the North Ossetia-Alania Republic










Photo: popgun.ru via Russia Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Penza Oblast

Tarkhany








Photo: papulinkot.livejournal.com via Russia Art and Architecture









DSC08271 by Russian Sparrow via flickr


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Novosibirsk*

The city-celebration day









The Opera and Ballet Theatre


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Fantastic landscapes in last post, especially the last photo, a feeling of immense and far away wilderness. 

Probably there are several villages of Old Believers in Siberia, that took refuge there to escape religious or political persecutions.

For those who don't know, here is a documentary about a family that lived without contact with the rest of the world for 70 years, the individuals developing some interesting features


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Novorossiysk, Krasnodar Krai

Tall ships taking part in the Black Sea tall ship regatta at the Novorossiysk port. Mihail Mokrushin/RIA Novosti RIA Novosti





































Russia - Official Country Page


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Териберка, Мурманская область. Автор фото: Сергей Малинин.
Teriberka, Murmansk Oblast. Photo from: Sergey Malinin via National Geographic Россия










Летняя ночь на Малом Вудъявре, Мурманская область. Автор фото: Роман Горячий. - National Geographic Россия


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Kenozerye, Arkhangelsk Oblast










Автор фото: Даниил Коржонов. Photo by: Daniel Korzhonov. via National Geographic Россия


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Nearby villages at Batluh, Dagestan










Photo by: Abdullah Hanif via National Geographic Россия


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

St. Petersburg

Фотограф: Игорь Литвяк. - National Geographic Россия









Евгений Юршин. (Evgeniy Yurshin)









Рамиль Галеев. (Ramil Galeev)









Photo by: Igor Masnik

National Geographic Россия


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Летние цветы Горного Алтая (республика Алтай)
Summer Flowers at Gorny, Altai Mountains, Altai Republic










Автор фото: Светлана Шупенко (Svetlana Shupenko) via National Geographic Россия


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more of Altai Mountains from Svetlana Shupenko







[/URL]


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more from Svetlana Shupenko


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Natural Wonders of Russia - Lake Seliger















> Lake Seliger, located approximately 400 kilometers from Moscow, is an ideal place to get away from the hectic city, relax in nature, and regain spiritual balance. Nestled between the Tver and Novgorod Oblasts, Lake Seliger – one of the largest lakes in Russia – was formed by a glacier. Its total area comprises 260 km2, but its coastline is more than 500 km long.
> 
> Seliger was first mentioned in Russian chronicles in the 12th century. In Finnish, "Seliger" roughly means "rugged lake," a reference to its unusual shape. Archaeological evidence suggests that man began to settle around modern-day Seliger in the Neolithic period. Ancient boulders with animal carvings bear witness to these ancient settlements. Over the course of its long history, the lake has passed hands many times: ancient Finns, Lithuanians and Mongols have all settled there.


Visit Russia

another photo:



















Photos source


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lovely St. Petersburg!!! :heart:












> Tonight is the first opportunity this year to see a #supermoon, when the moon appears larger and brighter than other full moons. If you miss it tonight, don't despair. There will also be chances on Aug. 10 and Sept. 9.


Visit Russia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Vyborg, Leningradskaya (Leningrad) Oblast


Vyborg Castle












> Hidden Gems of Russia - Vyborg Castle
> 
> For centuries the area around Vyborg saw the bitter rivalry between Russia and its neighbors. The Vyborg Castle, built in 1293 on a small island Linnan-Saari off the Baltic coast, was a powerful Swedish stronghold. The castle was blocking a major trade route between the Russian merchant city of Novgorod and the Baltic Sea, through the Ladoga Lake via the Vuoksa River and the Russian fortress Karela (the modern-day town of Priozersk).
> 
> ...


Visit Russia


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Wild Kamchatka, Kamchatka Krai*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3490102/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5408462/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5393176/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4013872/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3957479/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5510009/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5500564/?from_member










http://img-a.photosight.ru/b6d/3654926_large.jpg


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lake Baikal










Photo from: Russian Tour


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Jack London Lake, Magadan Oblast*










http://i031.radikal.ru/1407/ea/e3e4067baf82.jpg


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bryansk Oblast

Снимок сделан в Брянской области. Автор фото: Максим Шилин. - National Geographic Россия


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Dawn on the Lake Ordosno, Pskov Oblast

Рассвет на озере Ордосно, Псковская область. Автор фото: Петр Косых (Peter Kosykh) - National Geographic Россия


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Mari El landscape, The Mari El Republic*
































































http://mordolff.livejournal.com/46674.html


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Tula Oblast



> "Schuchie settlement." In the Tula region near Sturgeon River in ancient times was a big old Russian town, and now high on a hill above the river visible shafts settlement.












Photo by: liseykina, - National Geographic Россия


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Stavropolie landscape, Stavropol Krai*














































http://mordolff.livejournal.com/49375.html


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Kizhi Island, Karelia









IMG_0059 (2) by ninara via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Novosibirsk Opera House, Novosibirsk, Novosibirsk Oblast









Trans-Siberian Express, mei/ juni 2011 by Martha de Jong-Lantink via flickr









Trans-Siberian Express, mei/ juni 2011 by Martha de Jong-Lantink via flickr\









Trans-Siberian Express, mei/ juni 2011 by Martha de Jong-Lantink via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Novodevichy Monastery, Moscow









Novodevichy Monastery by Lyudmila Izmaylova via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Chulchinsky Falls, Altai Republic*











Large Falls Chulchinsky by Serge Bystro via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Chulyshman Valley, Altai Republic*










Valley Chulyshman, sunset by Serge Bystro via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Смотровая площадка (Smotrovaya Ploshchadka), Vladimir, Vladimir Oblast*









Vladimir by Serge Bystro via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tosna River`s Waterfall, Leningrad Oblast*











Tosna River`s Waterfall by Artyom Kozhjemyakin via flickr


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

eager for the world cup


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

TEBC said:


> eager for the world cup


me too!!! :banana::banana::banana: in 46 months time


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Odintsovo, Moscow Oblast*









Одинцово Можайское шоссе \ Odintsovo Mozhaiskoe highway by Valeri Pizhanski via flickr









Парк Малыш \ Park Malish by Valeri Pizhanski via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Saint Isaac's Cathedral, Saint Petersburg*










Russia_2971 - Saint Isaac's Cathedral by Dennis Jarvis via flickr









Russia_1848 by Dennis Jarvis via flickr









Russia_1850 - Look up to see the Dove (large is great) by Dennis Jarvis via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Gorodets, Nizhny Novgorod Oblast*

*Hidden Gems of Russia - Gorodets*



> On the steeply sloping banks of the Volga, 53km upriver from Nizhny Novgorod, lies the quaint historic town of Gorodets, considered to be one of Russia's oldest settlements. The town has been linked with the semi-legendary city of Little Kitezh, supposedly destroyed by the Mongol Hordes, whilst its sister city Greater Kitezh escaped by sinking into the depths of Lake Svetloyar, leaving behind only the echoes of ghostly singing that, with a large dose of wishful thinking, can still be heard today. Over the years Gorodets has experienced both good luck and bad but thrives today as a centre for the folk crafts for which the region is famed. Its small, elegant nineteenth century streets hark back to a time when industry was associated with wealth and skill rather than more gloomy connotations. Any souvenir you've bought in Russia - there's a strong chance it was made in Gorodets.












Visit Russia









Gorodets by Aleksandr Zykov via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Zyuratkul National Park, Chelyabinsk Oblast
*


*Natural Wonders of Russia - Zyuratkul National Park*


> Zyuratkul is one of the largest eco parks in Russia. It is located in the southern part of Satka district, Chelyabinsk region, 200 km west of the regional center of Chelyabinsk. The park was established in 1993. Its territory covers the most mountainous part of the South Urals and stretches from the north to the south for 49 km, from the west to the east – for 28 km. The park area is 88,249 ha.
> 
> The national park got its name from the high mountainous lake Zyuratkul, the only one on the western slope of the South Urals (724 m above sea level) and one of the mountain ranges whose pronounced woodless peak can be easily observed from Chelyabinsk-Ufa roadway.
> 
> The park boasts a unique diversity of plants and animals. It is rich in inimitable natural sites, historical, archaeological and hydro technical artifacts. Excursions to this site of the South Urals are arranged all year round. The park has developed hiking and water routes starting in towns and villages where the park possesses tourist bases. All the routes have forest huts.











Visit Russia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

> Did you know that St. Petersburg is one of a group of 7 cities which are often called “The Venice of the North”? It shares this name with Amsterdam, Bruges, Copenhagen, Hamburg, Manchester and Stockholm. All these cities are in Northern Europe and like Venice have a network of beautiful canals, hence “The Venice of the North”.











Visit Russia









St Petersburg Guide​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Park Kultury (Circle Line) Moscow Metro station*




> Park Kultury (Circle Line) Moscow Metro station station was opened in 1950 and got its name after the nearby Maxim Gorky Park of Culture and Leisure. The architect Igor Rozhin applied a classic sport theme to match the connotation with the ancient-Greek inspired transfer station. Park Kultury station features massive grey marble walls that are flared. The floor is riveted with grey granite and looks like a carpet. The track walls are faced with black marble and labradorite. The pylons are decorated with 26 white marble bas-reliefs depicting the life of Soviet young people. At the end of the station is a large marble wall with a small profile bas-relief of Maxim Gorky.


Photographer: Alexander Popov


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Street Art in Perm City, Perm Krai*



Photographer Alexander Litmanen


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Baikal Lake
*











Source of the Angara River, Port Baikal by Serge Bystro via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Church of the Dormition, Saint Petersburg*










St. Petersburg by Serge Bystro via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Gogol House, Moscow*

Did you know Nikolay Gogol wrote the second volume of Dead Souls in Moscow at Nikitsky Boulevard 7A? Visit the beautiful Gogol House and see where he spend the last years of his life.​









Moscow In Your Pocket City Guide​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lena Pillars along Lena River, Yakutia (Sakha) Republic*










Yakutia by Eugene Kaspersky via flickr









Yakutia by Eugene Kaspersky via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Chuya Steppe, Altai *











Chuya Steppe, Altai by Andrew Kudrin via flickr​


----------



## sergeyj (Jan 16, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

sergeyj said:


> Beautiful


Indeed!!!! This country has a lot to discover!!! :cheers:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Barguzinsky Reserve , Buryatiya Oblast*











Путешествия по России


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Belgorod, Belgorod Oblast*











Belgorod, Russia (Explored) by Gena Golovskoy via flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*The Genoese Medieval fortress in Sudak, Republic of Crimea*























































http://mordolff.livejournal.com/40904.html


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mayakovskaya Station, Moscow*





















La Voce della Russia (Redazione Online)​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kur-Kechu, Altai Republic*











Спортивно-туристический комплекс “Кур-Кечу” by Serge Bystro bia flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Chulyshman Valley, Altai Republic*











Chulyshman valley - Mountain pass Katu-Yaryk by Serge Bystro via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Arkhyz, Karachay-Cherkess Repubic*











Arkhyz by Vladislav Yuldashev via flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Voronezh, Voronezh Oblast*











voronezh by Alexandr Syachin via flickr









voronezh by Alexandr Syachin via flickr









voronezh by Alexandr Syachin via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Воспоминания о лете. 
Reminiscent of summer.*











Evgeny Sokolnikov - St Petersburg Guide​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Glazovo village, Plesetsky District, Arkhangelsk Oblast*











Russia In Your Pocket​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Izmailovo Kremlin, Moscow*











Photo by: Sobolev Igor - Росси́я - Российская Федерация - Russia​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bogolyubovo Monastery in Suzdal*











Photographer Richard Seaman​


----------



## serg16 (Aug 26, 2014)

Yelets. ZNAMENSKY MONASTERY AT STONE MOUNTAIN

the monastery - http://vif-vrn.ru/viewtopic.php?t=704


----------



## QN (Jan 27, 2010)

*Nizhny Novgorod (colloquially shortened to Nizhny) is the fifth largest city in Russia and the administrative center of Nizhny Novgorod Oblast. *

The Kremlin - is the historic city center (photo from the Wikimedia Commons):










The Chkalov Staircase (1943-1949) connecting the Kremlin with the Volga river offers a panoramic view of the surroundings (photo by Alexander Ivasenko):


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*The monument Grateful Russia , Smolensk*





> The monument Grateful Russia – the heroes of 1812 is one of the most famous monuments built in Smolensk city. Two eagles are sitting on a head of the rock and defending their nest from a Gaul creeping to it. This monument symbolizes the strength of Russia.











Discover Russia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tyatya volcano, Kuril Islands, Sakhalin Oblast*











Kuril Islands - Kunashir, Tyatya volcano by Eugene Kaspersky via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Krenitsyn volcano, Kuril Islands, Sakhalin Oblast*











Kuril Islands - Onekotan, Krenitsyn volcano by Eugene Kaspersky via flickr









Kuril Islands - Onekotan, Krenitsyn volcano by Eugene Kaspersky via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Novosibirsk*




> Novosibirsk is the third most populated city in Russia after Moscow and St. Petersburg. It is home to exotic animals such as the liger, and in winter people practice the interesting sport of snow-kiting. Novosibirsk has many interesting places.






























Russia - Official Country Page​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tambov, Tambov Oblast*











Тамбов, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev via flickr









Тамбов, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev via flickr










Тамбов, Россия, Свято-Преображенский кафедральный собор by Andrei Dmitriev via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Veliky Novgorod, Novgorod Oblast*











Великий Новгород, Россия, река Волхов(Peka River) by Andrei Dmitriev via flickr










Великий Новгород, Россия, Знаменский собор by Andrei Dmitriev via flickr










Великий Новгород, Россия, Ансамбль церквей Михаила Архангела и Благовещения на Торгу by Andrei Dmitriev via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Svetlogorsk, Kaliningrad Oblast*











Светлогорск, Россия, набережная by Andrei Dmitriev via flickr










Светлогорск, Россия, центральный военный санаторий by Andrei Dmitriev via flickr


----------



## grimekid (Sep 19, 2014)

Novorossiysk, Krasnodar Krai


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*The Hermitage Museum, St. Petersburg*











Photographer: Malik Zemmouri ​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Suzdal, Vladimir Oblast*











Суздаль, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev via flickr










Суздаль, Россия, Рождественский собор by Andrei Dmitriev via flickr









​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Curonian Split, Kaliningrad Oblast*










Куршская коса, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev via flickr​


----------



## Algor (Feb 3, 2008)

grimekid said:


> Novorossiysk, Krasnodar Krai


It is Gelendzhik near Novorossiysk!


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tula, Tula Oblast*











Тула, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev via flickr









Тула, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Nizhniy Novgorod*











Нижний Новгород, Россия, Канавинский мост через Оку by Andrei Dmitriev via flickr










Нижний Новгород, Россия y Andrei Dmitriev via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more of Nizhniy Novgorod










Нижний Новгород, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev via flickr










Нижний Новгород, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Moscow
*




















Росси́я - Российская Федерация - Russia​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kursk, Kursk Oblast*











Курск, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev via flickr









Курск, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

test post from fotki yandex


*Moscow*



http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/mosco...w=week&search_author=yulenochekk&grouping=off​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana: Thank you Alexnik!! :banana::banana::banana:

The photo above was Pashov house in Moscow


Continuing,


*more of Moscow*



http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/mosco...w=week&search_author=yulenochekk&grouping=off


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/mosco...w=week&search_author=yulenochekk&grouping=off


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/mosco...w=week&search_author=yulenochekk&grouping=off​


----------



## serg16 (Aug 26, 2014)

view more http://s16-n425.livejournal.com/32725.html


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Arkhyz, Republic of Karachay–Cherkessia*











Arkhyz by Vladislav Yuldashev via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Landscape by Vladislav Yuldashev via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Voronezh, Voronezh Oblast*


tags: sunset , Europe










Photo by Oleg Kharseev


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kizhi Pogost, Karelia Republic*










Russia In Your Pocket​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Primorskiy Raion, Arkhangelsk Oblast*











Whiteland by Alexander Kozlov via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*The Kamchatka Peninsula*











Sunglint on the Bering Sea (NASA, International Space Station, 04/22/14) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kondyor Massif*











Russia by NASA Goddard Space Photo and Video​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Moscow Flower Day - July 31, 2014*











Moscow by AlWiPa via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kuril Islands, Sakhalin Oblast*


tags: Island , islands , pacific










Kuril Islands - Ushishir by Eugene Kaspersky via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Arkhangel'sk, Arkhangelsk Oblast*











Sun & frost by Alexander Kozlov via flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kuzova archipelago, Republic of Karelia*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5624373/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5625110/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5549421/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5620911/?from_member


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Arkhangel'sk, Arkhangelsk Oblast*











Northern Dvina at night by Alexander Kozlov via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tobalchick Volcano, Kamchatka Krai*











Tolbachik Eruption, Kamchatka by Eugene Kaspersky via flickr









Tolbachik Eruption, Kamchatka by Eugene Kaspersky via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Saint Petersburg*











Russia - Saint Petersburg by AlWiPa via flickr​


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*Altai*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/semanton77/view/680788


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

*Novosibirsk*


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

*more novosibirsk*


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

state concert hall named A. M. Katz









Novosibirsk Opera and ballet theatre


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

state concert hall named A. M. Katz









Novosibirsk Opera and ballet theatre


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

1. Theatre "Red torch"









2. Theatre "Globe"









3. The house of culture (or the culture centre) name of M. Gorky


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

1. The intersection of the TRANS-Siberian and Altai railway









2. Dmitrovsky bridge exit


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

1. Alexander Nevsky Cathedral









2. Ascension Cathedral


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

1. Circus


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

1. Wedding Palace


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Waterfront.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

*Moscow city*


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

*Yekaterinburg city*


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Saransk. The Capital Of The Republic Of Mordovia. Population 299195 people.

1. Mordovian State University




















2. the Cathedral of the righteous warrior Feodor Ushakov


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

The memorial to the victims wars


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

1.The Church of the Kazan icon of the Mother of God










2.Train station


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Streets and interesting buildings Saransk


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

The Church Of St. John The Theologian


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Vladivostok*


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Novosibirsk*

All photos by gelio.


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Novosibirsk*

All photos by gelio.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

1. The Opera and ballet theatre



















2. Hotel









3. The Church Of St. Nicholas


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Novosibirsk Philharmonic society


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Novosibirsk state choreographic College


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

A little more about Novosibirsk


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Академгородок Новосибирск


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

A little about Krasnoyarsk


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

A little about Ekaterinburg


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

1. Children's railway


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Interior of Znamensky Cathedral, Kursk*











Photographer Artyom M


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vologda, Vologda Oblast*











Photographer Mikhail Arkhipov


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sylva river, Sverdlovsk Oblast - Perm Krai*












Photo by Vladimir Prokoshin.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*White Mosque in Bolgar, Spassky District, Republic of Tatarstan*












Photo by Nikolay Knyazev.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hermitage Pavillion, St.Petersburg*












Russia In Your Pocket​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kamchatka Krai*











Russia In Your Pocket​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Assumption Cathedral, Plyos, Ivanovo Oblast*











Russia Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Borisoglebsky Monastery, Torzhok, Tver oblast*











Photo: Maxim1981


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

A little about Moscow. Old streets.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

*Maroseyka street and Pokrovka Street*


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Art Nouveau in Moscow. Eight of the most famous projects of the architect Bogdan Nilus.

1. The building of the State Bank of Russia, built in collaboration with the architect Konstantin Bykovsky in 1894.










2. 2. In 1914 appeared on Nikitsky the complex of residential buildings. Now is a multi-family, United by a series of arches.










3. Apartment house, built in the early 20th century.























































5. In Nastasyinskiy Lane is a building loan of the Treasury, made in the traditions of old Russian architecture. Together with the architect Vladimir Pokrovsky, 1913-1916.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

A little already old photo (up to 2009) from the wonderful talented photographer Slava Stepanov.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Putorana Plateau near Norlisk, Krasnoyarsk Krai*











Putorana Plateau waterfall by Eugene Morozov via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spassk, Penza Oblast*











Spassk by Eugene Morozov via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Maly Semyachik Volcano, Kamchatka Krai*











Kamchatka by Eugene Kaspersky via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Uzon Caldera, Kamchatka Krai*











source​


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

*The streamer in the mountains of North Ossetia near the village of Lower #Zaramag.*


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Few people know that in Ekaterinburg, in the Museum of local lore is one of the most unique items in the world - More Siwarski idol is the oldest wooden sculpture on the planet, made in the eighth Millennium BC - in the Mesolithic, even before the building of the Egyptian pyramids!


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

130th quarter in Irkutsk is a specially created area of historic buildings, including dozens of unique monuments of wooden architecture of the city.



















































































Вечерний Иркутск.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Orda cave, located in the Perm region, is the longest underwater cave in Russia, the second longest in Eurasia, and the world's largest gypsum cave.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

*Western Siberia (Tyumen,Tomsk,Novosibirsk and Omsk region)*


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

One only Kamchatka is 129 volcanoes, of which 20 are active. The most powerful active volcano is Klyuchevskaya Sopka. Its height is about five thousand feet. This is the highest active volcano on earth.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

*Karelia*


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

The world's largest Russian stove - three stories high!

This bleached giantess became the center of the complex "Museum of the Russian stove" in the Kaluga region. It is surrounded by a dozen huts of different people and styles, built according to the canons and traditions of different regions of Russia. Each master potters have recreated these stoves from different parts of Russia.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

The Kronid Gogolev - master of woodcarving. Ideas for his works he inspired from rural and provincial life in Northern regions of Russia. Using simple tools he can turn rough pieces of wood into a masterpiece.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Before you St. Petersburg district library. Gogol. A library of them. Gogol read books sitting on the shelves and lying on the grass, in addition there is a robot librarian, transforming computer room bookshelves, sofas and hilly floor.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Even Siberia.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

The Cape Bar on the Kuril Islands Kunashir island (Sakhalin region) is a unique geological formation in the form of solid stone ledge, rising on the shores of the sea high vertical wall.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

*The lake of Mountain spirits, Altai*


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Colored salt mine, the Verkhnekamskoe potash salts, Perm region. Millions of years nature has formed these beautiful patterns that are now mined and used in different spheres of industry and agriculture.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Art objects from natural materials on the waterfront in the city of Irkutsk


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Sulak canyon in the Republic of #of Dagestan. The deepest canyon in Russia and one of the deepest in the world, in its depth (1 920 m) it is much higher than his famous brother, the Grand Canyon of the Colorado river (depth up to 1 800 m). On its walls is based Cherkaska HPP is the largest hydroelectric power station Caucasus.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Grozny, Chechnya


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Death valley is a deadly place on the territory of poluostrov Kamchatka. Found it in 1975 zoologist Century Kalyaev and volcanologist Century Leonov. The site occupies a small area of about 2 km long and from 100 to 500 m in width. The valley is littered with the corpses of animals and birds, from the very small to large predators. The cause of mass deaths of animals is a large concentration of toxic gases. Scientists had discovered a pattern in the deaths of the animals. The time of their death coincides with the period of liberation from snow valley from may to оctober.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Veliky Ustyug, the home of Santa Claus.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Nikolai Aldunin - master of miniatures.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Home "Ear" ("mountain", "drop", "snail", "wave"). Intending to overcome the sharpness of the angles and bored with the monotony of forms, the author of the project was proposed to complement the arc plan arc silhouette, sharply turning in a circle.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Home "Beehive". The Melnikov house in Krivoarbatsky lane in Moscow - the world famous monument of architecture - residential building in the style of Russian constructivism, built in 1929 for his family the founder of this architectural style Konstantin Melnikov.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

On Pokrovka, 22, is an ancient building of the princes Apraksina-Trubetskoy, built in the Baroque style of the Elizabethan era. In people it is called House of drawers. If you look at it from afar, the building resembles an antique chest of drawers or Desk with many drawers and Chainikov. It was built in the second half of the eighteenth century by an unknown master of the school Century. Rastrelli. It is rare in Moscow civic monument in the style of Elizabethan Baroque. The house is still called the Moscow Winter Palace in miniature.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Spanish yard. (1895-1899) the Building is designed in a Moorish style and is popularly called "Spanish compound". The monument (Federal) Arseny Morozov Mansion (now the Government reception House of the Russian Federation; from 1959 until the late 1990s - the House of friendship with peoples of foreign countries) - mansion in Central Moscow, Vozdvizhenka street (house No. 16).


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

"Chinese pagoda". House Perlova on Masnick (a Tea shop Perlova) a dwelling house and tea shop in Moscow, located at street Masnick, 19. Built in the years 1890-1893 R. I. Klein for cedarhouse Sergei Vasilievich Perlova.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

And much more.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

*Norilsk* is a city of regional subordination of the Krasnoyarsk region. The administrative center of the urban district of the city of Norilsk. Located on the North edge to the South Taimyr Peninsula[4], approximately 90 km to the East of the Yenisei river. This is the second after Murmansk, the largest by population city in the world, located beyond the polar circle. Population - 176 559[2] people (2014). The city of Norilsk and Dudinka do not have the status closed city, but their visits by foreign nationals (including citizens of the Republic of Belarus of 25 November 2001 possible only by permission of the authorities. Before that, for ten years (since 1991) entry to foreigners was free. Norilsk is in many ways a unique city. Being located at 69 latitude, three hundred kilometers North of the Arctic circle, it is not only in the five northernmost cities in the world, but is especialty example of a large industrial center that exists in the extreme conditions of the Far North.

The area that caused Norilsk, attracted the attention of the people since ancient times, due to the fact that it was located rich ore deposits. The evidence of this is found by archaeologists near the outskirts of the city Parking people of the bronze age, which is preserved in the device for melting and casting. From the XVII century, the development of these fields began to engage themselves with the Russian Siberia. One of the most heavily polluted cities in the world. Environmental hazard for the population of the city and adjacent areas caused by the fact that the city is "derivative" of one of the largest mining and, at the same time, metalloproteases plant (the so-called forming complex). Analogues industrial district "Norilsk" (including the city) anywhere in the world is no longer there. Norilsk has extremely harsh subarctic climate type. This is one of the coldest cities in the world, much colder than Murmansk, located almost on the same latitude.

Winters are long and cold (average January temperature is about -28 °C), the characteristic feature of which is the frequent establishment of cold weather combined with strong and very strong winds. A period of sustained frost lasts about 280 days a year, although there are more than 130 days with snowstorms. From November to February thaw excluded.

Climate winter lasts from the beginning of the second decade of September and the first week of may. Snow cover lasts from 7.5 to 9 months of the year.
The short summer (late June to late August), cool (+10,7 °C) and cloudy; climate summer occurs only in some warm years.
The average annual temperature in Norilsk equal -9,8 °C, annual variations in absolute temperature is 96 degrees. The annual average relative humidity is around 76 %.
Norilsk is among the five most windy settlements on the planet. Also sub-zero temperatures can reach minus 50" or more degrees Celsius.
Incredibly, the residents love their city.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

So, Norilsk.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes, like that. And now a beautiful photo. Incredibly romantic when such conditions.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Inside Bolshoi Theatre, Moscow*


Photographer Anton Golubev


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kargopol town, Arkhangelsk Oblast*











Photographer @rccam


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Trinity church in Ostankino, Moscow *











Discover Russia​


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

I warn you once, now will be a lot of photos. I stumbled on skyscrapercity to another branch in the photo Perm. I can't say that this is the most beautiful city or the most accurate or the most pure, but something about him is that... some kind of harmony. I think, fell in love.  
Thus, the Perm is a city in the East of European part of Russia, in the Urals region, the administrative center of Perm Krai, the port on the Kama river, a hub on the TRANS-Siberian railway, urban district. Large diversified industrial, scientific, cultural and logistic center of the Urals.
The city was founded in 1723, from 1940 to 1957 was called Molotov. 
Population - 1 026 477[3] people (2014).
In 1876 through the Perm was the first in the Urals and in Siberia railway, in 1916, was the opening of the first in the Urals University.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Just can't stop. I hope no one is tired.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

^^ Very nice photos!
But note that in this thread apply 1 picture in 1 post. More posts - more likes!


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Katarzyna DJ said:


> ^^ Very nice photos!
> But note that in this thread apply 1 picture in 1 post. More posts - more likes!


I understand, but I wouldn't have enough patience. Sorry, but I really want everyone to share, but in the future I will try to improve.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Now, the last photo.


----------



## croomm (Apr 17, 2007)

really nice fotos of Perm. Thank you!)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Moscow State University, Vorob'Yevo, Moscow*



Untitled by Anna Utkina, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Inta Raion, Komi Republic*




eldorado by Sergey S Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

*Russia - one Perm per thread*


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

uhm what i could only say is that the one photo per post rule has long been violated until posting more than a photo per post has been the common practice even before I became active in this thread. I got no problems on "violating" the one-photo per post in this forum and on the other forumers as well.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Bay Valentin, Primorsky Krai*










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3305/115919061.18/0_b9c30_25fd8d9_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6805/115919061.18/0_b9c32_c5460a95_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3105/115919061.18/0_b9c33_f60b21a5_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4509/115919061.18/0_b9c31_11e126e1_XXL.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Cape Orlov (Kloster Kamp), Khabarovsk Krai*










http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/natpopova/15728936/1560122/1560122_original.jpg


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Novodevichy Convent, Moscow*
Fall October 2014


Russia. Moscow. In the park of the Novodevichy Convent. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. In the park of the Novodevichy Convent. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Novodevichy Monastery, Moscow*


Novodevichy monastery by Varvara_R, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bogolyubsky Monastery, Bogolyubovo, Vladimir Oblast*



Russia. Bogolyubovo. Bogolyubsky monastery. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Uspensky Cathedral, Vladimir, Vladimir Oblast*



Russia. Vladimir. Uspensky Cathedral. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Moscow, October 4, 2014*



Rooftops by iHitklif, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ladoga lake, Karelia*



from the top of the island by Mike Reva, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Russian Winter*



Winter's finally at it's best by Mike Reva, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Demerdzhi, Crimea*



Demerdzhi, Crimea by Mike Reva, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Orehovo, Leningrad Oblast
*


light pillars by Mike Reva, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Russian Autumn*



autumn pallet by Mike Reva, on Flickr​


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Yekaterinburg.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Yekaterinburg.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Yekaterinburg. Evening.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Night lights Yekaterinburg.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kuperlya waterfall, Ural Mountains*



Ice waterfall by musckata, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Chapel of Our Lady of Tikhvin in Kronstadt, St. Petersburg*



RU-2379908 by helen_orlova, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Commander islands waterfalls, Kamchatka Krai*



P8151408 by Andrey Narchuk, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tosna River`s Waterfall, Ul'yanovka, Leningrad Oblast*



Tosna River`s Waterfall by numesmat, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sylva river, Sverdlovsk Oblast, Perm Krai. *












Photo by Vladimir Prokoshin.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sheremtyevo Airport, Moscow Oblast*



Airport Moscow - Sheremetyevo (SVO / UUEE) by serge.gordei, on Flickr]



Moscow Sheremetyevo study by maximus shoots, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ipatiev Monastery, Kostroma, Kostroma Oblast*



Russia :: Kostroma by -yury-, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Qolsharif Mosque, Kazan, Tatarstan Republic*



russia - kazan by Retlaw Snellac Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Christ the Savior Cathedral, Moscow
*


Moscow, Russia by d.r.i.p., on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Gatchina Castle, Gatchina, Leningrad Oblast*



[ 52 - 39 ] Cloudy Reflection to Gatchina Castle ( St-Petersburg - Russia ) by Yannick Lefevre, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kanal Griboedova, Saint Petersburg*



IMG_4168 by ossero, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mikhailovsky Theater, Saint Petersburg*



Michael Maniezzo ©2014 by Michael Maniezzo, on Flickr


DSC_3066 - Russia / San Petersburg - Mikhailovsky Theater by JR1994, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Voronezh, Voronezh Oblast*




DSC_0620 by danila.matveev, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*St. Nicholas , Saint Petersburg*











Photographer: Victor Yakovlev​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

* Iturup Island, Kuril Islands, Sakhalin Oblast*











Visit Russia​


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Rostov-on-don. In my opinion, a very beautiful and interesting city. Many interesting old buildings, but don't want to cheat, not all in good condition. Hope for world Cup 2018, the city transformed, he deserves it.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Rostov-on-don.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kazan Cathedral, Saint Petersburg*



Kazan Cathedral by Andrew Kudrin, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Chuysky Tract, Kuray, Altai Republic*



Road in Kurai steppe by Andrew Kudrin, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Saint Petersburg Aerials*
September and October 2014




Saint Isaac Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by BaikalNature, on Flickr



Peterhof Palace, Saint Petersburg, Russia by BaikalNature, on Flickr


The Trinity Lavra of St. Sergius by BaikalNature, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Phalaza Mountain, Primorsky Krai*




Mtn “Phalaza”, 1270 m (4233 ft) by Pete.J.Dunham, on Flickr



Pastel by Pete.J.Dunham, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Oka river, Ryazan Oblast*



Oka river near Konstantinovo, Russia. The birthplace of poet Sergei Yesenin by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Царицыно, Москва
Tsaritsyno Park, Moscow*



Figured "Grape" Gate in Tsaritsyno by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr



Bridge over Middle Tsaritsyno Pond by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr



Autumn in Tsaritsyno park by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr





​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more of Tsaritsyno Park, Moscow



View at the Upper pond of Tsaritsyno by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr



The Grand Ppalace in Tsaritsyno by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr


Figured Bridge in Tsaritsyno by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Formula One Grand Prix Russia - Sochi, Krasnodar Krai*
October 11-12, 2014



_W2Q3502 by CaterhamF1, on Flickr



Formula One World Championship by SaharaForceIndiaF1Team, on Flickr



Formula One World Championship by SaharaForceIndiaF1Team, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Московский международный деловой центр "Москва-Сити"
Moscow International Business Center "Moscow-City" *

September 17, 2014



Moscow International Business Center "Moscow-City" by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Павильон Оранжерея, Москва
The Orangerie (Oranzhereya), Kuskovo, Moscow*



The Orangerie, Kuskovo Estate by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr


Panorama of Kuskovo by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Zhukovsky, Moscow Oblast*



Zhukovsky / Жуковский by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Arkhangelskoe, Moscow Oblast*



View at "Arkhangelskoe" by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr



Distant view of the Grand Palace by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr



Sanatorium by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Krasnaya Polyana, Krasnodar Krai*



Krasnaja Poljana by SebastianBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mt. Elbrus, Kabardino-Balkar Republic*



Olympic Flame reaches Europe's highest point by Sochi 2014 Winter Games, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lake Baikal*



Baikal 03 by Evgeny Shcherba, on Flickr​


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Sports and tourist complex "Kezen-Am" in the Vedeno district of the Chechen Republic.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lake Baikal*



Baikal 07 by Evgeny Shcherba, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Banner for today, October 23, 2014

:applause::applause:


*Kalyazin, Tver Oblast*



The Flooded Belfry in Kalyazin by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vladivostok, Primorsky Krai
*



Золотой мост, Владивосток by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^

*FMX13 in Vladivostok*



FMX13 by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr


FMX13 by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr



FMX13 by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Триумфальная арка цесаревича Николая
Triumphant Arch of Crowned Prince Nicholas, Vladivostok*



Триумфальная арка цесаревича Николая by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Русский, Владивосток
Russkiy, Vladivostok*




о.Русский, Владивосток by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr



полуостров Вятлина, о. Русский, Владивосток by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Khabarovsk, Khabarovsk Krai*



IMG_9388.jpg by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr



IMG_9403.jpg by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr



IMG_9399.jpg by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more



IMG_9383.jpg by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr



IMG_9382.jpg by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kolomenskoye, Moscow Oblast*













Wooden palace in Kolomenskoye by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr



Wooden palace in Kolomenskoye by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr


View at wooden palace in Kolomenskoye by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more



Front gates, 1671–73. by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr



Church of the Ascension, UNESCO by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr



Church of Our Lady of Kazan, Kolomenskoye by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more



View at Moscow river by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr


View at Moscow river and Church of the Ascension by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Rostov, Yaroslavl Oblast*



Spaso-Yakovlevsky Monastery (Monastery of St. Jacob Saviour), Rostov, Russia by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr



Odigitri church in Rostov Kremlin by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more



Spaso-Yakovlevsky Monastery (Monastery of St. Jacob Saviour), Rostov, Russia by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr



The main square, Rostov, Russia by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^

*Rostov Kremlin from Nero Lake*



View of Spaso-Yakovlevsky Monastery in Rostov from Nero Lake by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr



View of Rostov Kremlin from Nero Lake by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Konstantinovo, Moscow Oblast*



Oka river near Konstantinovo, Russia. The birthplace of poet Sergei Yesenin by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr



Купель в Пощупово / Poschupovo by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr



St. John the Theologian monastery in Poschupovo by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Moscow*



Red Square / Красная площадь by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr


The Cathedral of Vasily the Blessed / Храм Василия Блаженного by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Alexander Gardens, Moscow*



Alexander Gardens / Александровский сад by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr


Alexander Gardens / Александровский сад by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

* Храм Христа Спасителя
The Cathedral of Christ the Saviour , Moscow*




Untitled by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr


The Cathedral of Christ the Saviour / Храм Христа Спасителя by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Nikolaevsky Palace, St. Petersburg*











Russia_2962 - Folklore Show by Dennis Jarvis via flickr









Russia_2830 by Dennis Jarvis via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cathedral of Our Lady of Kazan, St. Petersburg*











Russia_2433 - Cathedral of Our Lady of Kazan by Dennis Jarvis via flickr 









Russia_2422 by Dennis Jarvis via flickr ​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Taiga forest in the Komi Republic*











Taiga forest by United Nations Development Programme in Europe and CIS via flickr









Ural mountains by United Nations Development Programme in Europe and CIS via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Taymyria Autonomous Okrug*
(A part of Krasnoyarsk Krai)











Taimyr landscape by United Nations Development Programme in Europe and CIS via flickr









Taimyr landscape by United Nations Development Programme in Europe and CIS via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*more of Taymyria*











A river in theTaymir peninsula by United Nations Development Programme in Europe and CIS via flickr









Tamyr plateau by United Nations Development Programme in Europe and CIS via flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Nalychevo Nature Park, Kamchatka*











Winter in Nalychevo by  United Nations Development Programme in Europe and CIS via flickr via flickr









Nalychevo National Park by United Nations Development Programme in Europe and CIS via flickr via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*More of Kamchatka Area*











Commandorsky reserve by United Nations Development Programme in Europe and CIS via flickr 









Flying over Kamchatka by United Nations Development Programme in Europe and CIS via flickr 









Volcanoes of Kamchatka in eruption photo Adriana Dinu by United Nations Development Programme in Europe and CIS via flickr​


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Иркутск.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

More Irkutsk.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*South Machevina , Kamchatka Krai*




Kamchatka landscape by Tim Melling, on Flickr



Evening Sunshine in Kamchatka by Tim Melling, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Winter at Kamchatka Krai*



2290_2014-03-21_04-40-58_IMGP9152_ig by MrGrin7, on Flickr



2100_2014-03-20_08-02-28_IMGP9062_ig by MrGrin7, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*at Kamchatka Krai*



Kamchatka, Russia. by Marie-Laure Even, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Avacha Volcano, Kamchatka Krai*



Avacha Volcano by Frostgrim, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Zhupanovsky, Kamchatka*



Zhupanovsky, Kamchatka, Russia. by Marie-Laure Even, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Magadan Oblast*



Охотское море by dgaripov, on Flickr



2010-07-28 03-59-15 by The Noble One, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Solikamskiy Raion, Perm Krai*



Untitled by Dmitriy Shardakov, on Flickr


Untitled by Dmitriy Shardakov, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Komi Republic*



Stone idols of Komi by UNDP in Europe and Central Asia, on Flickr


4.3b Landscape of the Komi Republic, Russia, photo Michael R Appleton by UNDP in Europe and Central Asia, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Wrangel Island, Chukotka*




Nesting Cormorants Birding Cliffs Landscape Arctic Sunset Wrangel Island UNESCO World Heritage Site Russia by eriagn, on Flickr



Nesting Birds Cliffs Landscape Wrangel Island UNESCO World Heritage Site Russia by eriagn, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

* Ichalkovskiy cave, Nizhny Novgorod Oblast*



Warm cave in Ichalkovskiy pine-tree forest (2) by Evgeny Gorodetskiy, on Flickr



Cold cave in Ichalkovskiy pine-tree forest by Evgeny Gorodetskiy, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Krenitsyn volcano, Kuril Islands, Sakhalin Oblast*











Kuril Islands - Onekotan, Krenitsyn volcano by Eugene Kaspersky via flickr









Kuril Islands - Onekotan, Krenitsyn volcano by Eugene Kaspersky via flickr​


----------



## Silent soul (Nov 17, 2010)

*Береснятский водопад, Советский район, Кировская область/Beresnyatsky waterfall, Sovetsky district, Kirov region: *



















*The place on the map: Яндекс.Карты*


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Modern Moscow*



The modern Moscow by Bernt Nielsen, on Flickr
​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Dagestan landscape, Republic of Dagestan*










http://gmurad.35photo.ru/photo_593202/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*South Urals, Orenburg oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5547205/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5592830/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Cloud forests of Primorye, Primorsky Krai*










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3608/buddha-7.a/0_141fe_6b365dc_orig










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3511/buddha-7.a/0_141fc_bb438257_orig










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3613/buddha-7.a/0_14c60_fe8e8e7d_orig










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3609/buddha-7.a/0_14c66_3b77817_orig










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3611/buddha-7.a/0_14c67_fe4c33dd_orig










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3510/buddha-7.a/0_14c4d_700ab199_orig


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*Charskaya valley. Zabaykalsky Krai*










source


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sochi, Krasnodar Krai*



Formula One GP Sochi / Oct 2014 by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr



Formula One GP Sochi / Oct 2014 by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Russian Formula One Grand Prix in Sochi*



Formula One GP Sochi / Oct 2014 by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr



Formula One GP Sochi / Oct 2014 by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more



Formula One Russia GP / Oct 2014 by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr



Formula One GP Sochi / Oct 2014 by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Chusov, Perm Krai*












Discover Russia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Onego lake*



Onego lake by irinbalerin, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ladoga Lake
*



Ladoga lake by gavrish_ka, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Svir river, Karelia Republic*




Svir river by gavrish_ka, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bolshoy Zayatskiy island, Karelia Republic*




Landscape of Bolshoy Zayatskiy island by gavrish_ka, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Saratov, Saratov Oblast*


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

source of previous post ^^



*Kargopol, Arkhangelsk Oblast*


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sakhalin Oblast*




DSC_5974 by Brysnichniy_Mors, on Flickr

photo_panoram_5830_r01 by Brysnichniy_Mors, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Serednina Lake, Altai*



середина озера by Brysnichniy_Mors, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Barguzin, Republic of Buryatia*




pano_dsc_6292_r01 by Brysnichniy_Mors, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cherskogo mountain, Magadan Oblast*




Cherskogo mountain by Brysnichniy_Mors, on Flickr
​


----------



## SkyXP (May 2, 2012)

*Gedmysh waterfall, Kabardino-Balkar Republic*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nvvas/view/521415?p=0


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Yenisey River




















Photographer Ilya Naymushin


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mt. Elbrus, Kabardino-Balkar Republic*




Elbruz East & West Summits (5621m & 5642m), with Lenticulars ... by twiga269 ॐ FEMEN, on Flickr



West side of Mount Elbruz, 5642m by twiga269 ॐ FEMEN, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Yakutsk, Sakha Republic*




Yakutia by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr



Yakutia by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Pillars of Lena, Sakha Republic*




Yakutia by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr



Yakutia by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ from the air



Yakutia by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr



Yakutia by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr​


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Naberezhnye Chelny* and the *KAMAZ* factory













































Photos by gelio


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Could you help me where is this located?







2014-04-18-19,44,06.jpg by Alessandro Brancato, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Church of the Twelve Apostles , Moscow*




十二使徒大教堂 | Church of the Twelve Apostles (Explored 2014.08.31) by Owen Wong (Thanks for all the comments and favs), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tsarskoye Selo, Aleksandrovka, Saint Petersburg *




Tsarskoye Selo 27.06.2014 Царское Село by a-kappa, on Flickr


CMG_5954 by world's views, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Saint Petersburg Square*




CMG_5261 by world's views, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Nilo-Stolobenskiy monastery, Seliger, Tver Oblast*




Seliger, Nilo-Stolobenskiy monastery. by singareev, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Znamenskoe-Raek mansion, Tver Oblast*




vdn_20140614_95786 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr


vdn_20140614_95897 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr



vdn_20140614_95999 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Uspensky Cave Monastery, Bakhchisaray mountains, Crimea*




Uspensky Cave Monastery, Bakhchisaray mountains, Crimea / RU, 2014 by william veerbeek, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

* Verkoyansk mountains, Oymyakonskiy District, Sakha Republic*



River through Verkoyansk mountains, Yakutia, Siberia, Russia by Alex_Saurel, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*a Striped island at Karelia Republic *



striped island by Arina Borevich, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Altai Mountains, Mukhor-Tarkhata, Altai Republic*




Altai Mountains by Serge.By., on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tolbachinsky, Mil'kovskiy Raion, Kamchatka Krai*



Lava Curves (2:1) by Kaiser Sozo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Raschet said:


> Это Новодевичий монастырь в Москве.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Novodevichy_Convent


Великий! Болшьое Спасибо, мой друг!! :hug:


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

CATHEDRALE SAINT BASILE LE BIENHEUREUX DE LA PLACE ROUGE A MOSCOU

CATHEDRALE SAINT BASILE LE BIENHEUREUX DE LA PLACE ROUGE A MOSCOU by CEDREAMS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Koryaksky volcano seen from the foot of the Avachinsky volcano in the early morning (Russia, Kamchatka).

DSC_9981-27 by kuhnmi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Saint-Petetsburg @ Night

SPb-Scape by ValerySabram, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Saint Petersburg

SPb-Scape by ValerySabram, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

IMG_6534-2 by Malinko Design, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

IMG_6476 by Malinko Design, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Priozersk, Karelia Republic*



Orthodox Church in Priozersk Town, Karelian Republic by BaikalNature, on Flickr



Korela Fortress, Priozersk Town, Karelian Republic by BaikalNature, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Яркая осень by reloni, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

parade by Sergey S Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Аптекарский огород осенью by reloni, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*The Trinity Lavra of St. Sergius (Sergiev Possad), Moscow Oblast*




The Trinity Lavra of St. Sergius by BaikalNature, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Peterhof Palace, Saint Petersburg*




Peterhof Palace, Saint Petersburg, Russia by BaikalNature, on Flickr



Peterhof Palace, Saint Petersburg, Russia by BaikalNature, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more of Peterhof Palace




Peterhof Palace, Saint Petersburg, Russia by BaikalNature, on Flickr


Peterhof Palace, Saint Petersburg, Russia by BaikalNature, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Church of the Savior on Blood. Saint Petersburg*




Church of the Savior on Blood, Saint Petersburg by BaikalNature, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Stone garden in Barguzin valley, Buryatia Republic*




Stone garden in Barguzin valley near Baikal Lake by Catuncia, on Flickr



Stone garden in Barguzin valley near Baikal Lake by Catuncia, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Another of Barguzin Valley in Buryatia*



5757 Buryatia, Бурятия, Barguzin, Баргузин by igor.meiden, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

More of Barguzin Valley, Buryatia Republic



Barguzin Valley, Rocky Outcropping With View Of Village by jschrod3, on Flickr



Barguzin Valley, Garden Of Glacier Rocks by jschrod3, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

last load of Buryatia photos. These located at the northern part of Baikal Lake



Barguzin Valley, northern Baikal region by AlpineFox, on Flickr


Barguzin valley, the river Garga by AlpineFox, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kuril Islands, Sakhalin Oblast*




Geothermal landscape and volcanic caldera, Kuril Islands, Sakhalin Oblast, Russia by arshdhillon, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Yuzhno-Sakhalinsk, Sakhalin Oblast*




Yuzhno-Sakhalinsk by Jim Boud, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*More of Sakhalin Oblast*




photo_panoram_5822_r01 by Brysnichniy_Mors, on Flickr



photo_panoram_5933_r01 by Brysnichniy_Mors, on Flickr



DSC_3714 by Brysnichniy_Mors, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cherskogo mountains, Siberia*




Cherskogo mountains by Brysnichniy_Mors, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*South Chuysky range, Altai Mountains*




New Routing in Southern Siberia by Greg Annandale, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mt. Belukha Park, Altai Republic*



Altai Republic, Siberia, Russia by Ted Wood Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iturup island, Sakhalin Oblast*













Russia - The Russian Federation - Россия's Photos

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kazan Cathedral, Saint Petersburg*













Росси́я - Российская Федерация - Russia​


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

hugodiekonig said:


> *Iturup island, Sakhalin Oblast*




Wow... :applause: :cheers:​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Saint Petersburg*













Росси́я - Российская Федерация - Russia​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Catherine Palace, Saint Petersburg*













Росси́я - Российская Федерация - Russia​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Oymyakon, Sakha Republic*




After sunset ... near Oymyakon in Yakutia .. by Maarten Takens, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Pillars of Lena River, Sakha Republic*




Yakutia by VixtoriR, on Flickr



Yakutia by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The following are photos of Kuril Islands, Sakhalin Oblast

2 photos per post

*Ushishir, Kuril Islands, Sakhalin Oblast*



Kuril islands, Ushishir by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr



Kuril islands, Ushishir by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more of Kuril Islands



Kuril islands, Ushishir by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Kuril islands, Ushishir by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more



Kuril islands, Ushishir by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr



Kuril islands, Ushishir by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more 



Kuril Islands - Ushishir by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Kuril Islands - Simushir by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ last load of Kuril Island photos



Kuril Islands - Simushir by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr



Kuril Islands - Simushir by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Golden Dunes at Blagoveshchenskoye, Krasnodar Krai*




Golden Dunes by Kaiser Sozo, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kazan, Tatarstan Republic*




Volga River Back There by Kaiser Sozo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Poperechnoe Lake, Ust-Koksinsky District, Altai Republic*




Poperechnoe Lake by Kaiser Sozo, on Flickr



Blue Lagoon by Kaiser Sozo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bela-ak-kaya, Dombay, Karachay-Cherkess Republic*




Bela-ak-kaya top (3861 m) by Kaiser Sozo, on Flickr



Semenov-bashi peak (3602 m) by Kaiser Sozo, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Burhan cape, Olkhon Island, Irkutsk Oblast*




Baikal Stones by Kaiser Sozo, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kugyuk Lake, Ust-Koksinsky District, Altai Republic*




Panoramic View at Kuyguk Lake by Kaiser Sozo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lake Pleshcheyevo, Pereslavl-Zalessky, Yaroslavl Oblast*




Forty Martyrs Church by Kaiser Sozo, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tolbachik, Kamchatka*




Ostry (Sharp) Tolbachik (3682 m) by Kaiser Sozo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Big fissure Tolbachik eruption*




The River of Lava by Kaiser Sozo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Achishkho, Sochi, Krasnodar Krai
*



Achishkho. Caucasus by domrik, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

* Lake Uzhin, Novgorod Oblast*




Pine Grove by Kaiser Sozo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

More photos at previous page


*Primorskiy Krai*











dao-45969-74 by mutolisp via flickr









dao-45869-76 by mutolisp via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kostroma, Kostroma Oblast*











Kostroma 9 by Alexxx Malev via flickr









Kostroma 9 by Alexxx Malev via flickr









Kostroma. Ipatiev Monastery by Alexxx Malev via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Suzdal, Vladimir Oblast*




Suzdal Home by Matthew Goulding, on Flickr



Suzdal Home by Matthew Goulding, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Peterhof Gardens, Saint Petersburg*




Grand Palace and Cascades from the Ground by Matthew Goulding, on Flickr



Tulip Garden, Peterhof by Matthew Goulding, on Flickr


Peterhof Gardens by Matthew Goulding, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Central Naval Museum, Saint Petersburg*



中央海军博物馆（旧圣彼得堡证券交易所） | Central Naval Museum by Owen Wong (Thanks for all the comments and favs), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Smolny Convent of the Resurrection , Saint Petersburg*




斯莫尔尼大教堂 | Smolny Convent by Owen Wong (Thanks for all the comments and favs), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

* Wall of Trinity Lavra of St. Sergius, Sergiev Posad, Moscow Oblast*



圣三一修道院城墙 | Wall of Trinity Lavra of St. Sergius by Owen Wong (Thanks for all the comments and favs), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sergiyev Posad, Moscow Oblast*



謝爾吉耶夫鎮 | Се́ргиев Поса́д | Sergiyev Posad by Owen Wong (Thanks for all the comments and favs), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kirov, Kirov Oblast*



on the edge of two worlds by Sergey S Ponomarev, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Imisskoye, Krasnoyarsk Krai*



Summer 2014 Siberia by Papava, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Moscow*



DSC_6223 by aleksandrsannikov, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Novodevichy, Moscow*




Russia_Moscow_Novodevichy_Convent_n_Lake_May_2014[1] by bleemingjuen, on Flickr

Russia_Moscow_Novodevichy_Lake_n_Ducks_May_2014[1] by bleemingjuen, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Verkhoyansk Mountains, Sakha Republic*



Verkhoyansk mountains, Yakutia, Siberia, Russia by Alex_Saurel, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Olkhon island, Republic of Buryatia*




Ice Lake Baikal on winter, from Olkhon island, Buryat, Siberia, Russia by Alex_Saurel, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tobol'sk, Tyumen Oblast*




Russian church, Tobolsk, Siberia, Russia by Alex_Saurel, on Flickr​


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

St. Petersburg









Moscow


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Novodevichy Convent, Moscow*
Fall October 2014


Russia. Moscow. In the park of the Novodevichy Convent. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. In the park of the Novodevichy Convent. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Novodevichy Monastery, Moscow*


Novodevichy monastery by Varvara_R, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bogolyubsky Monastery, Bogolyubovo, Vladimir Oblast*



Russia. Bogolyubovo. Bogolyubsky monastery. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Uspensky Cathedral, Vladimir, Vladimir Oblast*



Russia. Vladimir. Uspensky Cathedral. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr​


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*The Russky bridge in Vladivostok *
The world's longest cable-stayed bridge & the second highest.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kurgenitsy, Karelia Republic*



2014-09-28-14-34-16-Кижи-090 by Bavelso Habeji, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Somewhere in Moscow City*



2014-10-15-11-19-14-5D3_6401 by tsup_tuck, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Новоспасский монастырь 
Novopasskiy Monastery, Moscow*



vdn_20140327_91109 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Holy Trinity Monastery, Sergiev Posad, Moscow*



11d16h09m_Russia_Moscow_Moskva_Sergiev_Posad_Holy_Trinity_Monastery_Lavra_11-Aug-2014_355 by James Hyndman, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*A church in Saint Petersburg*



IMG_2117 by Andrea Omizzolo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ouchkovsky, Kamchatka Krai*



Ouchkovsky, Kamchatka, Russia. by Marie-Laure Even, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Zhupanovsky, Kamchatka*




Zhupanovsky, Kamchatka, Russia. by Marie-Laure Even, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Some photos of Moscow*



IMG_1984 by Andrea Omizzolo, on Flickr



IMG_1948 by Andrea Omizzolo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ GUM Mall



IMG_2024 by Andrea Omizzolo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^


IMG_1913 by Andrea Omizzolo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ Bolshoi Theater



IMG_1905 by Andrea Omizzolo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ Moscow Subway



IMG_2054 by Andrea Omizzolo, on Flickr



IMG_2051 by Andrea Omizzolo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kuelporr Mountain, Murmansk Oblast*



Clasical View to the Kuelporr Mountain by Kaiser Sozo, on Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Sharypovsky District, Krasnoyarsk Krai*










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4706/24332511.5a/0_5de25_20f952a4_XXL










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4707/24332511.5a/0_5de26_c3015387_XXL










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5809/24332511.5a/0_5de27_ea01a28b_XXL










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4706/24332511.5a/0_5de2a_b5740aa5_XXL










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4706/24332511.5a/0_5de35_bb54d8f5_XXL


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Gamov peninsula, Primorsky krai*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Gamov peninsula, Primorsky krai*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Gamov peninsula, Primorsky krai*


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Chuloma, Kostroma Oblast*











source​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Viazma, Vyazemsky District , Smolensk*











Путешествия по России​


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Cape Stolbchaty, Kunashir Island, Sakhalin (Island north of Japan)

















































Basalt columns formed when lava cools and hardens in a special way.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Dagestan landscape, Republic of Dagestan*










http://id8008405.35photo.ru/photo_738617/










http://id8008405.35photo.ru/photo_486485/










http://id8008405.35photo.ru/photos/20130808/561682.jpg


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mutnovsky, Kamchatka*



Mutnovsky, Kamchatka, Russia. by Marie-Laure Even, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sunset on Udina volcano, Kamchatka Krai*



Sunset on Udina volcano #2. by Marie-Laure Even, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Imisskoye, Krasnoyarsk Krai*




Summer 2014 Siberia by Papava, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Caucassus*



Terra Mater: The Caucasus by Ars Electronica, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Achinsk, Krasnoyarsk Krai*



Autumn flowers. by Papava, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Achinsk, Krasnoyarsk Krai*



Main temple of of the city Achinsk. by Papava, on Flickr​


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Tyumen. Photo belongs Tmn_72.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

More.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

A little winter Tyumen. Photo posted Nhoi.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Vladivostok
The author of photo - http://stardust-1978.livejournal.com/


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Chelyabinsk. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=788896&page=120


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

More Chelyabinsk.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Baltiysk is a seaport town in Kaliningrad Oblast*

*Founded - 13th century
Population: 32,697*





































http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/159694.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Gamsutl, Republic of Dagestan*










http://images.chistoprudov.ru/lj/travel/russia_2014/april/05_gamsutl/08_s.jpg










http://images.chistoprudov.ru/lj/travel/russia_2014/april/05_gamsutl/00.jpg










http://images.chistoprudov.ru/lj/travel/russia_2014/april/05_gamsutl/01.jpg


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Manpupuner Rock Formations, Ural Mountains, Komi Republic


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Samara


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Selennyakh ridge, Sakha (Yakutia) Republic
*









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5689920/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Khibiny Massif, Murmansk Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5763622/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Gamova peninsula, Primorsky Krai*























































http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/162083.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Altai steppe, Altai Republic*














































http://nikolapic.livejournal.com/75939.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Bip castle, Pavlovsk*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5764700/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kamchatka landscape, Kamchatka Krai*




























http://smelov.photo/category/kamchatka


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Monchetundra, Murmansk Oblast*














































http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/61254.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Dagestan landscape, Republic of Dagestan*














































http://nikolapic.livejournal.com/74119.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Prussian road, Kaliningrad Oblast*










http://images.chistoprudov.ru/lj/travel/russia_2014/june/4_cities/30.jpg










http://images.chistoprudov.ru/lj/travel/russia_2014/june/4_cities/02.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Poppy field in Crimea, Republic of Crimea*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5507460/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5507360/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5506466/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5519724/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Khakassia steppe, Republic of Khakassia*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5595543/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5593728/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5604019/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5602917/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Astrakhan Nature Reserve, Astrakhan Oblast*


















































































http://sergeydolya.livejournal.com/310739.html


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Penza


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

^^
Wonderful, wild Russia. Thanks for sharing!  :applause: :cheers2:


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Church Of The Assumption Of The Blessed Virgin Mary, Vasilievsky Island.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Krasnoyarsk, Krasnoyarsk Krai

Founded - August 19, 1628
Population - 1,035,528*




























http://feelek.livejournal.com/129980.html


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Nizhny Novgorod, Russia.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Nizhny Novgorod Kremlin


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

http://www.gorodgorky.ru/
https://www.google.kz/search?q=Nizhny+Novgorod,+Russia.&es_sm=122&tbm=isch&imgil=L2D42YTbMxZhdM%253A%253B6Z2qdGYih_mjMM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fgoaleurope.com%25252F2012%25252F03%25252F27%25252Foutsourcing-to-russia-eastern-europe-nizhny-novgorod%25252F&source=iu&pf=m&fir=L2D42YTbMxZhdM%253A%252C6Z2qdGYih_mjMM%252C_&usg=__YhLJsRQ74t8ufOF4pJkmZ0KuzdQ%3D&biw=1920&bih=955&ved=0CDMQyjc&ei=hyagVIeiI-TkyAPno4DYDA#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=Qu22WkJDwtp1LM%253A%3BRSN7t-ebzgYWCM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fus.123rf.com%252F450wm%252Fjackf%252Fjackf1208%252Fjackf120800205%252F14721199-nizhny-novgorod-russia--july-19-pedestrian-street-in-old-city-in-july-19-2012-in-nizhny-novgorod-rus.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.123rf.com%252Fphoto_14721199_nizhny-novgorod-russia--july-19-pedestrian-street-in-old-city-in-july-19-2012-in-nizhny-novgorod-rus.html%3B900%3B618


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Arman pass, Magadan Oblast*














































https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/krylov-production/album/209576/


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Saransk


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*New Year's Eve in Astrakhan, Astrakhan oblast *























































http://vk.com/irinlinden?z=album123816057_184324620


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*The Dragon Park, Primorsky Krai*
~They could have shot some epic fantasy movie there~


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Chersky Range*, *Magadan Oblast*


The Chersky Range (nearly Yagodnoe) by postmarxism, on Flickr



The Chersky Range/Siberia by postmarxism, on Flickr


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Togliatti, Samara region*


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pskov*



























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=760044


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Krasnoyarsk, Russia


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Sochi, Russia.











David Storm sold candy in Sochi.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*The Sikhote-Alin range, Primorsky krai* 
3,000 metres up in the air.













_photos by saprpavel & funnyshots_


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Samara


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

@rtem said:


> Samara


Awesome! Do you have these photos in high res? cause they cannot be googled or yandexed((


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Dober_86 said:


> Awesome! Do you have these photos in high res? cause they cannot be googled or yandexed((


Ты мне в личку что ли не мог написать? 
https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/stroysamaru/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Rocky ridge of the Greater Caucasus, Kabardino-Balkar Republic*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5785376/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5789856/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Simushir island near the center of the Kuril Islands, Sakhalin Oblast*














































http://yachta-kotoyarvi.narod.ru/K-09.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Tolbachik Eruption, Kamchatka Krai*


Tolbachik Eruption, Kamchatka by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Tolbachik Eruption, Kamchatka by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Tolbachik Eruption, Kamchatka by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Tolbachik Eruption, Kamchatka by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Tunkinskaya valley, Republic of Buryatia*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3994464/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3929225/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3955010/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Taganay is a group of mountain ridges in the Southern Urals, Chelyabinsk Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3513356/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3505463/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3523666/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3532139/?from_member


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vladivostok,* *the capital of Primorsky krai*


----------



## bezbuldirabez (Oct 18, 2014)

Kazan, Russia


----------



## bezbuldirabez (Oct 18, 2014)

Kazan


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Volcano Tolbachik area, Kamchatka Krai*
































































http://nikolapic.livejournal.com/77710.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Garibaldi castle, Samara Oblast*




























http://yurymihalich.livejournal.com/458695.html


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Primorsky krai,* *Khasansky district*


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Shikotan island, Sakhalin Oblast*


Kuril Islands - Shikotan by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Kuril Islands - Shikotan by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Kuril Islands - Shikotan by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Kuril Islands - Shikotan by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Kuril Islands - Shikotan by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Kuril Islands - Shikotan by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Kuril Islands - Shikotan by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Kuril Islands - Shikotan by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Kuril Islands - Shikotan by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Balaklava Bay, part of the federal city of Sevastopol*










http://s004.radikal.ru/i205/1501/c8/210351d37008.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i521/1501/3a/b46b1083f203.jpg


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Zig_Zag said:


> *Shikotan island, Sakhalin Oblast*


These photos are taken by the creator of the best antivirus in the world, Kaspersky himself! 






Some more by him:

*Kuril Islands, Sakhalin Oblast*


Kuril Islands - Ushishir by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr







Kuril Islands - Ushishir by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr









Kuril Islands - Iturup Hot Springs by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr









Kuril Islands - Iturup, Atsonupuri Volcano by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr









Kuril islands, Ushishir by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lena Pillars and River*, Yakutia




Lena Pillars - Yakutia by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr









Lena Pillars - Yakutia by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr








Yakutia by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Kamchatka *





Kamchatka by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr










Kamchatka by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr










Kamchatka by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr










Kamchatka by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Blue lake, Samara Oblast.
Sinkhole depth of 30 meters with blue clear water saturated with hydrogen sulfide.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Aurora borealis, Murmansk Oblast*




























http://nikolapic.livejournal.com/70067.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Pereslavl-Zalessky in the air, Yaroslavl Oblast

Population - 41,925 inhabitants
Founded - 1152*





































http://andigo.35photo.ru/photo_757954/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Bolshoe Bogdo mount, Astrakhan Oblast*














































http://vladomir.livejournal.com/1181.html#cutid1


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Gelendzhik is a resort town in Krasnodar Krai

Population - 54,980 inhabitants
Founded - 1831*










http://piligrim4x4.ru/sites/default/files/nochnoy_gelendzhik_-_panorama_gelendzhika.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Marble Lake in Ruskeala, Republic of Karelia*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5331109/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Erydag mountain (Elevation: 3925 m.), Republic of Dagestan*




























http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/151349.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Lake Zolotarnoe, Krasnoyarsk Krai*










http://img-a.photosight.ru/750/3094743_large.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Big Thach mount (Elevation: 2368 m.), Republic of Adygea*



















http://plexanov.35photo.ru/photo_799037/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Por-Bajin fortress in Tere-Khol lake, Tyva Republic*










http://s017.radikal.ru/i416/1501/9c/446912cbcb0f.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Providensky District, Chukotka Autonomous Okrug*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3558429/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3551943/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Zehnovo village, Arkhangelsk Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4705346/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Teriberka River, Murmansk Oblast*




























http://andigo.35photo.ru/photo_754235/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Lake Kezenoy-am, Chechen Republic*














































http://openkavkaz.com/che/kezenoy-am/#photos


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Sands of the Astrakhan Barkan, Astrakhan Oblast*
































































http://russia-photo.ru/photoalbum/Astrahanskie-peski


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Gelendzhik is a resort town in Krasnodar Krai

Population - 54,980 inhabitants
Founded - 1831*










http://s020.radikal.ru/i709/1501/56/977978ba14dc.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Ancient sanctuary "Myat-Seli", Republic of Ingushetia*










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4802/81807755.104/0_a7a81_b3eaf804_orig.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Prussian town in Kaliningrad Oblast*
































































http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/159283.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Chirkey reservoir, Republic of Dagestan*





































http://nikolapic.livejournal.com/73678.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Taganay is a group of mountain ridges in the Southern Urals, Chelyabinsk Oblast*














































http://www.drive2.ru/c/1598958/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Pyatigorsk area, Stavropol Krai*










http://akphoto.ru/pejzazh










http://akphoto.ru/pejzazh


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Franz Josef Land, Arkhangelsk Oblast*
































































http://vnao.ru/news/kray-polyarnyh-snov


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Peak Terskol Observatory, Kabardino-Balkar Republic*










http://s42.radikal.ru/i095/1502/c0/4ea228b19a94.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Paypudynsky ridge, Yamalo-Nenets Autonomous Okrug*
































































http://turbina.ru/guide/Yamalo-Nenetskiy-avtonomnyy-okrug-Rossiya-86626/Foto/Osennyaya-fotosessiya-na-Polyarnom-Urale-62715/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*White Mosque in Bolgar, Republic of Tatarstan*










http://cdn1.share.slickpic.com/u/JuliaDemidova/NTE1MDYzMw/org/DSC_0206/web.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Providence Bay, Chukotka Autonomous Okrug*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4446318/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Yuryuzan River, Republic of Bashkortostan*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3266500/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Mountainous Shoria, Kemerovo Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4080509/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4106824/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*The Grand Cascade and Grand Peterhof Palace*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4808397/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Sinyaya River, Sakha (Yakutia) Republic*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3807511/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3857553/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4944504/?from_member


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Novodevichy monastery, Moscow*












Moscow In Your Pocket City Guide​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Muzeon park , Moscow*











Moscow In Your Pocket City Guide​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Baikal of the air, Irkutsk Oblast*









































































http://loveopium.ru/priroda/bajkal-s-vertoleta.html:cheers:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Navalishensky Canyon, Sochi, Krasnodar Krai*
































































http://geomerid.com/ru/place/297/photo/


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Khasansky district*, *Primorsky krai*


----------



## Karpalak (Feb 6, 2015)

Its huge after all,so the varieties arent that surprising.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Karpalak said:


> Its huge after all,so the varieties arent that surprising.


You mean Russia? Yeah, it's as big as Pluto so it's a world in its own right, there one can find almost any geographical zone, type of terrain, climate, flora, and fauna except equatorial  
Deserts and great mountain ranges, deepest lakes and grand rivers, volcanoes and waterfalls, subtropical seas and the Arctic ones, evergreen forests and tundra; anything in the range from palm trees, bamboo and leopards to cranberry, arctic fox and polar bears.

Most likely, only the US can bear comparison.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Rocky Сape in the Trinity bay, Khasansky district, Primorsky krai*









_photo by National Geographic_


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Derbent is a city in the Republic of Dagestan
*
*Population: 119,200 inhabitants*
*First mentioned VI BCE*
































































http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/149673.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kucherlinskoye lake, Altai Republic*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4082040/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Tuva landscape, Tyva Republic*









































































http://www.drive2.ru/l/4455980/


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

The Murmansk region. The Khibiny tundra.










https://vk.com/vk_pycckue?z=photo-77632328_348811404%2Falbum-77632328_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

The castle of Baron von Derviz, village of Kiritsy, Ryazan region





































https://vk.com/vk_pycckue?z=photo-77632328_347405302%2Fwall-77632328_1907


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Mountain Altai


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

School in Yoshkar-Ola




























https://vk.com/vk_pycckue?z=photo-77632328_343765783%2Fwall-77632328_1022


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

https://vk.com/vk_pycckue?z=photo-77632328_343305718%2Falbum-77632328_00%2Frev


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Livadia Palace, Republic of Crimea*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2871290/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2871293/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2866763/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Dusse-Alin ridge, Khabarovsk Krai*























































http://mavlanov-baht.livejournal.com/542.html


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

"Gravity". Lake Sunkel, Mountain Altai. Photographer: Veta Casino.










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_345714803%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Northern lights over the White sea.










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_345251185%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

The Republic Of Tyva.









































































https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_345002555%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Suzdal. Evening.










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_344428023%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

"The water witch....." (19.09.14) near Moscow suburbs.










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_343910660%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Mon Repos Park. Vyborg.


















































































https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_343907130%2Fwall-41847326_18590


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

The Republic of Karelia : Kizhi island : the Chapel of the Saviour.










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_343052564%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

The Church of St. Andrew on the Vuoksa. Gordeev Edward.



















https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_342900411%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Filmed at night for a few minutes before climbing Elbrus. Point shooting is about 4500 m.










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_342732699%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

The river is the Thesis, the village of Danilovo, Ivanovo region. The complexes of the Annunciation monastery of the Holy Dormition convent (in the background). 
Nikolay Sapronov.









https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_341911511%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Saratov city Park.










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_340866231%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Castle Princess of Oldenburg, Ramon, Voronezh region.










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_340836763%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Astrakhan region.




























https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_340253648%2Fwall-41847326_18279


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Ladoga. Photo by Gordeeva Eduard.










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_339158669%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Sunset in Smolensk.










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_338973376%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Author photo: Eugene Tyurin. Rapeseed field near the village of Thomas, Sverdlovsk region.










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_335990063%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

"Soaking up the last rays before the storm". Khvalynskoye district, Saratov region. The picture was taken in June 2014. Author photo: Ivan Kurmashov.










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_334216143%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

The Murmansk region.










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_331071774%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Perm Krai, the Usva river. On the pictures the main outlier Alsviksky pillars - "Devil's finger", a height of 70 meters.










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_340256554%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Great photos Ello ! :applause:


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Pop Bogdan said:


> Great photos Ello ! :applause:


Thank you very much. Sadly, I don't personally photographed.


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Altai Krai. Filmed near the road Altai - Biysk.


















































































https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_341889132%2Fwall-41847326_18423


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

More Perm Krai, the Usva river.





































https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_341422990%2Fwall-41847326_18390


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

The next morning on the mountain Karabash, this time the weather has graced us with its chic fog, which did not disperse until lunch. South Ural. Photo by Vadim Balakin.










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_342464640%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

The Republic Of Altai. The River Katun.














































https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_342618043%2Fwall-41847326_18484


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Oka region. The Republic Of Buryatia.










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_342792922%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Lake Baskunchak and Mount Bogdo, Astrakhan Oblast*














































http://www.interesmir.ru/baskunchak-krasnyie-skalyi-goryi-bolshoe-bogdo/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Lake Shadhurey, Kabardino-Balkar Republic*










http://s018.radikal.ru/i516/1503/4b/bc37a2b340fe.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Constantine Palace in Strelna, part federal city of St. Petersburg*














































http://smelov.photo/category/saint-petersburg-suburbs


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kinzelyuk Waterfall (Height - 328 m), Krasnoyarsk Krai*










https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B99neasIcAAlLTn.jpg:large


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Sunduki Mountains, Republic of Khakassia*










http://s008.radikal.ru/i306/1503/83/4b44dd7539e4.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Arakul lake, Chelyabinsk Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4383210/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Petrozavodsk is the capital city of the Republic of Karelia

Population - 261,987 inhabitants
Founded - 1703
*









http://blog.parkinn.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/7/2013/11/Park-Inn-by-Radisson-Petrozavodsk.jpg










https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6842/10247275.1c/0_cd321_fa003345_XXL.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6220/6245533533_cecb557a57_b.jpg










https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4409/24006781.257/0_ba634_37506ac_XXL.jpg










https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4408/24006781.257/0_ba608_756be6ab_XXL.jpg










http://s014.radikal.ru/i327/1503/47/8529bec3e918.jpg










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/55427544.jpg










http://www.cakarelia.ru/public/i/persons/frolov_e_b/15_1.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i409/1503/94/408092395528.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i707/1503/e8/43a2b290935d.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Sheehan Toratau, Republic of Bashkortostan*










http://s018.radikal.ru/i521/1503/49/a9b02cab7481.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Jack London Lake, Magadan Oblast*










http://s020.radikal.ru/i704/1503/49/6e86f9002e6f.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Franz Josef Land, Arkhangelsk Oblast*










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/yachtpeter1/album/166024/view/411229?page=0










https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4420/136334912.0/0_64685_e29c2a97_XXL.jpg










https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4420/136334912.1/0_646e2_84505289_XXL.jpg










https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5820/136334912.0/0_6432c_bd863d57_XXL.jpg










https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5818/136334912.0/0_6468b_ba28e1d7_XXL.jpg










https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5412/136334912.0/0_64682_a1c50763_XXL.jpg










https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5313/136334912.0/0_6432a_aef59465_XXL.jpg


----------



## alex-Zam (Feb 14, 2015)

Moscow timelapse. Urban life in huge metropolis.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Gelendzhik bay, Krasnodar Krai*










http://s017.radikal.ru/i430/1503/bb/cc415f25f348.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Siberian nature, Omsk oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4156154/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3777213/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3799518/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3825894/


----------



## arnoldjake (Mar 22, 2015)

like like~


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Bald island, Baikal, Irkutsk Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3252618/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Stavropolie landscape, Stavropol Krai*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2835576/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2805233/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3239902/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Volsk is a town in Saratov Oblast

Population - 66,508 inhabitants
Founded - 1699*










http://sizz.name/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/21_IMG_8661.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Foggy morning, Tula Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5596550/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5593376/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5606870/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Shaman Rock, Lake Baikal, Irkutsk Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5418875/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Dargavs "City of the dead", North Ossetia–Alania*























































http://loveopium.ru/neobychnoe/gorod-mertvyx-2.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Man-Pupu-Nyer, Komi Republic*










http://s017.radikal.ru/i444/1504/ac/307072c87956.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Russian Village, Nizhegorod Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5487370/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5486333/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5424308/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5016871/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5010004/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kodar mountains, Zabaykalsky Krai*





































http://lesnyanskiy.livejournal.com/170449.html


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

Zig_Zag said:


> *Kodar mountains, Zabaykalsky Krai*


Beautiful, wild Russia again...Love it. :applause: :cheers:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Taganrog is a port city in Rostov Oblast

Population - 257,681 inhabitants
Founded - September 12, 1698*













































































































https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/junkers-tlt/album/190288/


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Irkutsk, Irkutsk Oblast* 
*Founded 1661
City proper 613,000
Metro 1,074,000*


























































































https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mi-kolo70/album/479700/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Bii-Chem River, Republic of Tuva﻿*










http://s020.radikal.ru/i709/1504/b9/f61179ef282e.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Foothills of the Altai, Altai Krai*










http://i016.radikal.ru/1504/65/df294f7595bd.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i411/1504/b0/38110e19c782.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i502/1504/80/3582ead44176.jpg










http://s009.radikal.ru/i310/1504/93/0f309ea4afc9.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Eco-hotel LeapRus on Elbrus, Kabardino-Balkar Republic*





































http://www.baunetzwissen.de/objektartikel/Gebaeudetechnik-Eco-Hotel-Leaprus-3912-im-Kaukasus_3424763.html?img=13&layout=galerie


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Anadyr is a port town, Chukotka Autonomous Okrug

Population - 14,029 inhabitants
Founded - 1889*










http://s013.radikal.ru/i323/1504/f5/65badfe007a7.jpg


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

^^ Thanks to Abramovich and his personal investments into the town, Anadyr looks that neat.


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Samara
*


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Olympic Cauldron and Flame, Sochi-Adler


Olympic Cauldron and Flame, Sochi-Adler, Russia by John David Whalen, on Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Ursul River, Altai Republic*










http://s018.radikal.ru/i527/1504/8d/be54accdd0a9.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Talica river, Sverdlovsk Oblast*










http://s018.radikal.ru/i512/1504/e3/d551b7348038.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i402/1504/e1/2478cc0ee632.jpg










http://i004.radikal.ru/1504/ed/42bf597347ff.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*The Tsemes Bay (Novorossiysk Bay), Krasnodar Krai*










http://s020.radikal.ru/i720/1504/b8/f5fb418ece37.jpg


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*The Malaya Nerpa Bay,** Primorsky Krai*

[Ihttp://vladsv.livejournal.com/2627494.html[/I]


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Rostov-on-Don, Rostov Oblast 
City proper 1,115,000
Metro 2,016,000*


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Please visit my thread "Architecture of pre-Petrine Russia and Russian Revival":

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1810806

It's brutally awesome!










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/repbyf49/album/70918/view/190404


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Chuya River, Altai Republic*










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/albertozavr/album/209378/view/630742?page=2










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/albertozavr/album/209378/view/630743?page=2










https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9803/73309607.34/0_9a27a_c3307447_XXL.jpg









https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/15573/73309607.37/0_aad01_2b0f0c97_XXL.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Lighthouse at Elagina Cape, Primorsky Krai*










https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9264/103816011.15/0_bd9ec_5ed94458_XXXL.jpg


----------



## ---Hambug--- (Apr 8, 2015)

Amazing Russia


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kostroma is a historic city and part of the Golden Ring of Russian towns, Kostroma Oblast

Population - 268,742 inhabitants
Founded - 1152*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5580706/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5605545/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5568532/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5559229/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5552725/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5543749/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5543773/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5543761/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Mountain Village, Republic of Dagestan*










http://s020.radikal.ru/i723/1504/4b/b725e91089ad.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i434/1504/7b/1aaf84fe8e80.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i512/1504/db/b993b0d92b5c.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i523/1504/d3/66891f6858f7.jpg


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Theater of Opera and Ballet, Novosibirsk


Novosibirsk, Russia by GetUpStudio, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

^^ Russia's largest theatre building


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*The Kamchatka Peninsula*


dmi341 said:


> *И НЕМНОГО КАМЧАТКИ*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Chardym river, Saratov oblast*




























http://sizz.name/6662-na-volge-v-rajone-chardyma


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Crimea*


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

> Еще в начале ХХ века Сергей Михайлович Прокудин-Горский первым осознал исключительную миссию цветной фотосъемки: только фотография "в натуральных цветах" в полной мере сохранит облик того, что может быть утрачено в любой момент.
> Он -- не просто один из родоначальников мировой цветной фотографии, автор первых в Российской империи цветных открыток и издатель журнала "Фотограф-любитель".
> Профессор поставил перед собой фантастическую цель: объездить и запечатлеть на фотокамеру всю Российскую империю, чтобы оставить потомкам полную "коллекцию достопримечательностей".
> Результаты первых экспедиций -- проекции цветных стеклянных пластин с изображениями дальних уголков империи -- были показаны царю 3 мая 1909 года в Александровском дворце Царского села. Пораженный увиденным Николай II поручает поддержку проекта Прокудина-Горского министру путей сообщения. Профессору предоставлен служебный транспорт. Заручившись помощью царя, Прокудин-Горский запечатлел тысячи объектов на территории всей Российской империи.
> ...


http://www.prokudin-gorsky.ru/









Сергей Михайлович Прокудин-Горский. По реке Каролицхали, ок. 1907-1915. Цифровое цветное изображение. Отдел эстампов и фотографий, Библиотека Конгресса.. (LC-DIG-ppmsc-0399
лінк на фото в бібліотеці Конгресу США
Чудеса фотографии: восстановление фотографического наследия С. М. Прокудина-Горского


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Lena River, Sakha (Yakutia) Republic*


Yakutia by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Yakutia by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Yakutia by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Lena Pillars - Yakutia by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*The Baklan Stacks (kekurs), Primorsky krai *


























_https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/cheslav-dv/album/216064/fullscreen/493941?page=0_


----------



## golov (May 5, 2006)

^^ Just makes you want to go for a refreshing dip!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Norilsk is an industrial city in Krasnoyarsk Krai

Norilsk is the world's northernmost city with more than 100,000 inhabitants
Population - 175,365 inhabitants
Founded - 1935*














































http://loveopium.ru/rossiya/norilsk-s-vysoty.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Steppe tulips, Republic of Kalmykia*










https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/15520/40016362.243/0_baeed_2ea1dd74_orig.jpg










http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/shpilenok/17995238/548811/548811_original.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i436/1504/bc/f8c62cd3a287.jpg


----------



## Topoliok (Apr 8, 2010)

*Kondyor Massif* - (горы Кондёр) is a perfect circular intrusion, about 8 kilometres (5 mi) in diameter, in *Khabarovsk Krai*, Far Eastern Federal District, Russian Federation, roughly 600 km (373 mi) west-to-southwest of Okhotsk, or some 570 km (354 mi) south-east of Yakutsk. It is reached from Yakutsk by road via Amga. It is an important source of platinum.

Since 1984 Artel starateley «Amur» (part of the Russian Platinum group) develops this unique field of alluvial platinum.










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kondyor_Massif

See it at Google Maps









http://www.restbee.ru/guides/ekskursii/massiv-kondior-nash-otviet-bashnie-d-iavola.html


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Kuibyshev Square, Samara


kuibyshev-square-samara by stevejordan, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

golov said:


> ^^ Just makes you want to go for a refreshing dip!


In Primorye that's indeed possible as the season lasts form late June till the end of September.


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

xJamaax said:


> Kuibyshev Square, Samara
> 
> https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5230/5607334546_96e038da78_b.jpg[/ img][/url]
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/9xv4cQ]kuibyshev-square-samara[/url] by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]stevejordan[/url], on Flickr[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kunashir Island is the southernmost island of the Kuril Islands, Sakhalin Oblast*


Kuril Islands - Kunashir, Cape Stolbchaty by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr

Kuril Islands - Kunashir, Cape Stolbchaty by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Kuril Islands - Kunashir, Cape Stolbchaty by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Kuril Islands - Mendeleev volcano by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Kuril Islands - Mendeleev volcano by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Kuril Islands - Kunashir, Cape Stolbchaty by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Kuril Islands - Kunashir, Cape Stolbchaty by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Kuril Islands - Kunashir, Cape Stolbchaty by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


----------



## anm (Aug 25, 2005)

Mirny
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirny,_Sakha_Republic


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Gamov peninsula, Khasansky district, Primorsky Krai*













































_http://7chudes.info/2014/11/%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%83%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2-%D0%B3%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0/_


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Chara Sands, Zabaykalsky Krai*





































http://lesnyanskiy.livejournal.com/170449.html


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Samara*


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Mendeleev volcano, Kunashir Island, Sakhalin Oblast*


Kuril Islands - Mendeleev volcano by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Kuril Islands - Mendeleev volcano by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Kuril Islands - Mendeleev volcano by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Sevastopol*


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kamchatka landscape, Kamchatka Krai*










http://s020.radikal.ru/i704/1504/a1/e7c944300e92.jpg


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vladivostok, Primorsky Krai*

*Population:
City proper 630,900
Metro area 804,411
Founded July 2, 1860
*


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Ridge Zaga-Duc, Republic of Ingushetia*










http://openkavkaz.com/ing/magote/#photos










http://openkavkaz.com/ing/magote/#photos


----------



## ReiLoco (May 3, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Gunib area, Republic of Dagestan*














































http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/155604.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*The Oldenburg Palace at Ramon, Voronezh Oblast*





































http://muph.livejournal.com/413558.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Khakass landscape, Khakassia Republic*










http://s04.radikal.ru/i177/1505/be/352d5de116da.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i428/1505/03/c4c10e7a18d9.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i632/1505/88/92e4c85660ac.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i713/1505/ed/fe4da06a407d.jpg


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Monastery in the village Vinnovka


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Crimea*


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Sevastopol*












































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Baikal ice, Irkutsk oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5000160/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5009736/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Valley of Ghosts, Republic of Crimea*










http://i004.radikal.ru/1505/3e/2c2d52c690f3.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i707/1505/0e/369546604d3d.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Storozhevskoy bridgehead, Voronezh Oblast*














































http://muph.livejournal.com/tag/%D0%9F%D0%B5%D0%B9%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%B6


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Momski Gulag, Sakha (Yakutia) Republic*























































http://tolstyakov.livejournal.com/131587.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Yelets is a city in Lipetsk Oblast

Population - 108,404 inhabitants
First mentioned - 1146*


















































































http://muph.livejournal.com/361985.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Ural village, Republic of Bashkortostan*










http://img-f.photosight.ru/73c/5699457_xlarge.jpg


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Igumnov's House (Mansion of Igumnov) | Moscow, 1888-95 | Architect Nikolay Pozdeyev
French Embassy (Consulate of France) | >>> Gallery of Interiors <<<









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/nvirtiuga/album/331346/view/613100









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/nadezda-mni/album/228528/view/537968 | High Resolution









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/lucyak/album/196859/view/596093 | High Resolution









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/rimial/album/120849/view/810475 | High Resolution









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/pavlova-lena-pavlova/album/134986/view/392188 | No High Resolution


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kurkurek, Altai Republic*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4786540/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Novorossiysk is a port town in Krasnodar Krai

Population - 241,952 inhabitants
Founded - 1838*










http://cs618930.vk.me/v618930455/f8ed/Il5GMToRC5Y.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Aurora Borealis, Komi Republic*










http://loveopium.ru/content/2015/03/best/30.jpg


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Zig_Zag said:


> *Aurora Borealis, Komi Republic*


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Mountains Dolgie, Orenburg oblast*





































http://marateaman.livejournal.com/42742.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*View from Mount Mashuk, Stavropol Krai
*

Виды с горы Машук


Виды с горы Машук. Юца, Джуца и Эльбрус


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Rural locality Teriberka, Murmansk Oblast*










http://rasfokus.ru/photos/topmonth/photo1545959.html


----------



## canuck orca (Nov 6, 2014)

What a beautiful images


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*The lighthouse at Cape Povorotniy, Primorsky Krai*


3223.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kirillo-Belozersky Monastery, Vologda Oblast*










http://s017.radikal.ru/i409/1505/c5/b4788db866b9.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Franz Josef Land, Arkhangelsk Oblast*










http://s017.radikal.ru/i418/1505/b7/6089e93fb237.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Altai field, Altai krai *










http://rasfokus.ru/photos/photo1320155.html


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Republic of Crimea*


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kalmyk dunes, Republic of Kalmykia*










http://s012.radikal.ru/i320/1505/34/ebeb31d1e115.jpg










http://i072.radikal.ru/1505/0c/1575e1d59ba5.jpg










http://s005.radikal.ru/i209/1505/c9/8b8241983c9d.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i719/1505/57/82b3e4e58448.jpg


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Sevastopol*


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Lake Seidozero, Murmansk Oblast*










http://s017.radikal.ru/i431/1505/35/dd451157d1d5.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kislovodsk is a spa city in Stavropol Krai

Population - 128,553 inhabitants
Founded - 1803*


Кисловодск. Вокзал и Филармония


Кисловодск. Курортный бульвар


Кисловодск. Курортный бульвар


Кисловодск


Кисловодск. Колоритная улочка


Курортный проспект


Кисловодск август 2012 года.


Кисловодск. Литературно-музыкальный музей "Дача Шаляпина"


Кисловодск. У нарзанной галереи


Кисловодский парк. Долина роз


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Siberian nature, Krasnoyarsk Krai*










http://img-6.photosight.ru/f0a/5126212_xlarge.jpg










http://img-1.photosight.ru/d95/5133883_xlarge.jpg










http://img-1.photosight.ru/19f/4768636_large.jpg










http://img-2.photosight.ru/a17/4750117_large.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Ridge Urenga, Chelyabinsk Oblast*










http://marateaman.35photo.ru/photos/20150115/825647.jpg










http://marateaman.35photo.ru/photos/20150112/824019.jpg


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Zig_Zag said:


> *Ridge Urenga, Chelyabinsk Oblast*


What a feeling of limitless wilderness!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*The Avacha Bay, Kamchatka Krai*










http://s015.radikal.ru/i332/1505/a9/8279dfa59223.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Azov coast, Rostov oblast*


***


В мир, где правит тишина...


***


***


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Sarai-Batu (Reconstruction), Astrakhan Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4323962/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4327759/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Siberian nature from the air, Novosibirsk Oblast*























































http://gelio.livejournal.com/95331.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Devil finger, Perm krai*










http://korovinvladimir.35photo.ru/photo_770371/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Baikal bay, Irkutsk Oblast*




























http://svmakar.35photo.ru/photo_247876/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Aul Chokh, Republic of Dagestan*










http://cs6057.vk.me/v6057181/66fd/fc-uLfA8lbc.jpg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Tseyskoye Gorge, Northern Osetia








http://xn--100-pddf6el5a.xn--p1ai/index.php?id=40


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Samara








http://desconto.ru/samara/499197/absolyut-tur









http://webmandry.com/aziya/rossiya/arenduem-zhile.html









http://www.scaleforum.ru/showthread.php?s=dcc69423ae81d39ebefe848bbd69…









http://line-profi.ru/1809201/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/345296/









http://gorodskoyportal.ru/samara/news/news/4343776/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

city of Vladivostok








http://vladivostok3000.ru/city/2656-bolshoj-gorod-vladivostok-po-versi…


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Znamenskoye Estate, Area of city of Tver








http://terraoko.com/page/268/?paged=27


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Anadyr, Tchukotka autonomous region








http://Anadir.BezFormata.ru/listnews/anadiryu-ispolnilos-123-goda/5737…


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

The city of Zelenogradsk, Kaliningrad area








http://prekrasnij-mir.ru/rossiyskie-analogi-inostrannyim-krasotam-neme…


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Mosque in the city of Nizhnekamsk, Republic of Tatarstan








http://IslamCenter.ru/?item=525


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

del


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Altai Republic










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_366353836%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

The Sayano-Shushenskaya HPP.










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_366454822%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*National Park "Ergaki", Krasnoyarsk Krai*










http://s017.radikal.ru/i438/1505/69/ca1c7c5542db.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*River Krasivaya Mecha, Tula Oblast*










http://s017.radikal.ru/i409/1505/98/c80de740a954.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kucherlinskoye Lake, Altai Republic*










http://s019.radikal.ru/i636/1505/95/34839b8e3a8c.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Lake Imandra, Murmansk oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5377029/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Chara Sands, Zabaykalsky Krai*










http://lesnyanskiy.livejournal.com/170449.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Stepan Razin's Cliff, Saratov Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5944054/?from_member


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

March 8, 2015

Scientists of Primorye captured an image of a big family of the Amur tigers.
Leading is a large male, the mother is following, three cubs are trailing behind.


stfv said:


> *Ученые в Приморье сфотографировали многодетную семью амурских тигров*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Atop Sestra (Sister) Mountain, in the city of Nakhodka, Primorsky Krai*








_https://vk.com/nhk_love?z=photo-50109163_368773662%2Falbum-50109163_00%2Frev_


----------



## kelly008 (May 29, 2015)

"Lake Baikal" is a very nice place to visit. Very nice place to spent summer.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

"Medoviye"(Honey) waterfalls, Republic of Karachayevo-Cherkessk, Caucasus








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3960975/









http://t.agulife.ru/community/travel/146202/


















http://fotokto.ru/photo/view/700823.html


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Smolensk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3521682/









http://uchise.ru/smolensk-foto.html









http://www.soyuztelecomstroy.ru/unctions/index.php?con=res&req=Смоленс…









http://uchise.ru/smolensk-foto.html


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Big Tchulchinskiy Waterfall, Repunlic of Altai








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5103000/









http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/myvavstrii/album/52968785838330/5574960778…









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5807674/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Sovietsk, Kaliningrad area








http://komilfotur.ru/otdyh-v-kaliningrade/ekskursii/individualnye-eksk…









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=88904592









http://www.kaliningrad.net/news/46436/









http://sovetsk-foto.ru/2009/05/sovetsk-ploshhad-lenina/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

"Bolshoi proval" Cave, Sverdlovsk area








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3922579/









http://dr-ural.ru/vseobjekt/feed/atom/Page-12.html









http://lovimom.ru/shares/single/3138









http://www.olen.ur.ru/node/28


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Vyborg Castle, City of Vyborg, Leningrad area








http://www.iPetersburg.ru/guide/culture/museums/?jsonDistricts=[0,1,2,…









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4377915/









http://clubs.ya.ru/4611686018427409275/replies.xml?item_no=11059









http://www.geo-photo.ru/details.php?image_id=1452&mode=search


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Churh in Dubrovitsy, Moscow area








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3323235/









http://kirill.chuvilin.pro/group70112772/post2847.html









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5783820/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3799106/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Coast of Azov Sea








http://www.vidpochivay.com/azovskoe-more-i-stanica-golubickaya/?replyt…









http://vizit.resort-system.com/statyi









http://unashorosho.ru/peresip.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*National Park "Zyuratkul", Chelyabinsk Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3941836/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Moscow
russia 152 by cisco image , on Flickr


----------



## canuck orca (Nov 6, 2014)

lovely picture


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Russian NAVY in Sevastopol

Russian Navy, Sevastopol, Crimea by Alexander Andreychenko, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Novgorod Velikiy

Владимирская башня Новгородского Детинца by Лана Алпатова, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Peterhof

Summer in Peterhof by Andrius Venclova, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Shirayevo Settlement, Samara oblast

Shiraevo. Ширяево, Самарская область. by Evgeniy P, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

St. Petersburgh

Bridge of Four Lions. Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Izmailovo Kremlin

Izmailovo Kremlin/Измайловский кремль by Alexander Sokolov, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Moscow

Untitled by Nasty P., on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Vladimir oblast








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5964449/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Maashey Lake, Altay








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5964337/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Tula Kremlin








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5964516/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Novorossiysk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5964223/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Ekaterinburgh








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5964413/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

St. Petersburgh








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5963545/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Arena-Omsk, City of Omsk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5963314/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Sochi








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5962862/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Nizhny Novgorod








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5963359/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Omsk








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5962436/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Tsaritsyno








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5962045/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Tolbachik volcano eruption, Kamchatka Krai*














































http://lusika33.livejournal.com/34832.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Menhirs, Republic of Khakassia*














































http://waler.35photo.ru/photo_899378/#author/899378


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Crimean landscape, Republic of Crimea*










http://rasfokus.ru/photos/photo1617534.html










http://rasfokus.ru/photos/photo1610859.html










http://rasfokus.ru/photos/photo1168033.html










http://rasfokus.ru/photos/photo1292329.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*The Great Gatchina Palace, Leningrad Oblast*


Гатчина осенью


Гатчина


Осень Гатчина


Гатчина осенью


Гатчина осенью


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Breathtakingly Beautiful Russia as always!
Thx Zig_Zag and other contributors to this thread.  :hug:


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Tarkhany.* Penza region.
The place where the great Russian poet Mikhail Lermontov spent his childhood in her grandmother's estate, as well as the burial place of the poet.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Primorsky krai*









_http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5943532/?from=users%2F305836_


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Elista is the capital city of the Republic of Kalmykia

Population - 103,749 inhabitants
Founded	1865*


Элиста. Панорама площади Ленина.


Элиста. Пагода семи дней.


City-Chess в Элисте


City-Chess (Элиста)


Вход в храм - Западные ворота


Калмыкия. Элиста.


Утро в Элисте


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Dolgie mountains, Orenburg Oblast*










http://marateaman.35photo.ru/photos/20140624/731366.jpg










http://35photo.ru/photos_series/562/562392.jpg










http://marateaman.35photo.ru/photos/20150222/846247.jpg










http://35photo.ru/photos_series/562/562391.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*National Park Bolshoy Thach, Republic of Adygea*



















http://aer.35photo.ru/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Franz Josef Land, Arkhangelsk Oblast*























































http://vvptm.35photo.ru/albums/4798/


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Holy Trinity monastery. the city of Alatyr. Chuvashia.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Mountain Aushtash, Republic of Bashkortostan*










http://marateaman.35photo.ru/photo_784757/#author/784757


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

Beautiful wild landscape of Russia, again...Love it.  Thank you...:cheers2: kay:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Isakii Cathedral, St.Petersburgh








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5972385/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Village Gigatl, Republic of Dagestan*










http://id8008405.35photo.ru/photo_427383/#author/427383


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Kostroma, Kostroma Oblast


The watchtower by Andrey Senov, on Flickr


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

*St. Pertersburg* 

Photos by Gelio


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

continuing


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

continuing


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Beautiful shots


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Ivangorod Fortress (Russian-Estonian border), Leningrad Oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5976732/?from=users%2F427373


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Gamov lighthouse and surroundings, Khasansky district, Primorsky krai, Russia *

A28C0219 by hoochie - coochie, on Flickr

A28C0266 by hoochie - coochie, on Flickr

Old cannon
A28C0364 by hoochie - coochie, on Flickr

The Languishing Heart Island (остров Томящегося сердца)
A28C0376 by hoochie - coochie, on Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Vilage Nizhnyaya Kabardinka, Kabardino-Balkar Republic*










http://s020.radikal.ru/i720/1507/73/461d48b49905.jpg


----------



## anm (Aug 25, 2005)

*Far East, Primorskiy Kray*


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Lake Heart, Republic of Buryatia*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5615267/?from=users%2F413270%2F%3Fpager%3D8


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Babushka bay, Lake Baikal, Irkutsk oblast*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5994429/?from=users%2F413270


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Valley Kyzyl Chin, Altai Republic*










http://s008.radikal.ru/i306/1507/6f/2c3d2a3b52ac.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i425/1507/d0/0148d2631525.jpg


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

mouth-watering beauty of Rossiya!!!! :drool:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Basegi Nature Reserve, Ural Mountains*













Visit Russia​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Khoboy Cape, Olkhon Island, Irkutsk Oblast*













Visit Russia​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Por-Bazhyn, Tuva Republic*













Visit Russia​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bolshoy Gostiny Dvor, Saint Petersburg*













Visit Russia​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Alexander Nevsky Lavra (Monastery), Saint Petersburg









​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Pechenga Monastery, Murmansk Oblast*












Visit Russia​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Russky Bridge, Vladivostok, Primorsky Krai*












Visit Russia​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Belogorsky Monastery of St. Nicholas, Perm Krai*













Visit Russia​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lake Elton, Volgograd*












Visit Russia​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Gamsutl Ghost Village in North Caucasus*











Visit Russia​


----------



## serg16 (Aug 26, 2014)

Ramon - http://vif-vrn.ru/viewtopic.php?t=695


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Tower complex Hyani, Republic of Ingushetia*




























http://openkavkaz.com/ing/hyani/#photos


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Woohoo that's out of this world. Simply stunning!


----------



## RaiKIR (May 11, 2015)

*Кабардино-Балкария*

Чегемское ущелье



















*Долина Приэльбрусья, Кабардино Балкария*





































*Балкарское ущелье, Кабардино-Балкария*



















*Ледник "Семерка" Приэльбрусье*










*Эльбрус и виды с его верхушки (высота 5000 метров)*


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Altai landscape, Altai Republic*










http://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_371627960%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*River White Yus, Republic of Khakassia*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5798981/?from=users%2F363257%2F%3Fpager%3D4










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5797891/?from=users%2F363257%2F%3Fpager%3D4


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*The Languishing heart Island, Khasansky District, Primorsky Krai*

This island is definitely one of the most beatiful natural landmarks of Primorye and a must-see for all romantics. 

At the farthermost point of the island there's a place which gets every vistor intrigued - it looks like a tub of brine. There's a boulder inside this makeshift bath so when the sea is stormy the tide makes it shift and produce sounds that remind of a heartbeat, thus the name of the island. 

You can meen larga (spotted) seals here as well, charming animals - wild yet unafraid of humans, and well known for being extremey curious. 

Photo by National Geographic








_http://www.nat-geo.ru/photo/330311/
_

The langushing heart









Largas


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Vyborg is a town in Leningrad Oblast

Population - 79,962 inhabitants
Founded - 1293 *


Бухта Большой Ковш


Крепостной мост


Здание бывшей Выборгской ратуши


2015.06.13 Выборг. Здание бывшего Выборгского отделения Банка Финляндии (1910 г.).JPG


2015.06.13 Выборг. Вокзальная улица в конце которой виден дом АО «Отсо» (1905 г.).JPG


2015.06.13 Выборг. Крепостная улица.JPG


2015.06.13 Выборг. Круглая башня (1550 г.) - сейчас ресторан.JPG


2015.06.13 Выборг. Краснофлотская улица.JPG


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Bashkiria landscape, Republic of Bashkortostan *










http://marateaman.35photo.ru/photo_924572/#author/924572


----------



## John_Q (Oct 29, 2012)

*Tyumen*. Tyumen Oblast.

Tyumen was the first Russian settlement in Siberia.


----------



## John_Q (Oct 29, 2012)

*Tyumen.* Tyumen Oblast. Founded in 1586


----------



## John_Q (Oct 29, 2012)

*Tyumen*. Tyumen Oblast. (last winter)


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Evolution Tower, 241 m, 54 fl, Moscow *


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kiji Island at Sunset, Russia*









Kiji Island at Sunset, Russia by Pascal, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The exterior of GUM Mall on Red Square during a light rain. Moscow*









Shine on GUM Mall by Greg Benz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*GUM Mall, Moscow*









GUM Mall by Greg Benz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow*









Sans titre by Andrey Avtomonov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow*









Peter by Vladimir Dimitroff, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Across the river far and wide, Moscow*









Across the river far and wide by Vladimir Dimitroff, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow Luzhniky Olympic Stadium*









Moscow Luzhniky Olympic Stadium by Klaus Brandstaetter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow, Russia, Kremlin Gardens*









Moscow, Russia, Kremlin Gardens by Mary Warren, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Enisey River, Republic of Tuva , Russia*









Enisey River, Republic of Tuva , Russia by Denis Bachurin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mongolian Yurts,Republic of Tuva , Russia*









Mongolian Yurts,Republic of Tuva , Russia by Denis Bachurin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*khakassia*









Sans titre by Olga Filonenko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Двойная гроза*









Double storm by Olga Filonenko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*khakassia*









Sans titre by Olga Filonenko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow*









Moscou 680_1_2Enhancer Panorama by Rich pick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow assumption cathedral*









Moscow assumption cathedral by Rich pick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow Tufafiya tower*









Moscow Tufafiya tower HDR by Rich pick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Siberia*









Siberia by james070856, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tuva *









Siberia meridionale: il Piccolo Yenisei visto dalle alture sopra Sizim nella Repubblica indipendente di Tuva in Russia. by big camera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Siberia*









Aralar by Jon Garcia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Siberia*









Siberia by Jon Garcia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Мурманск*









Мурманск by kuzzzma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Собо́р Каза́нской ико́ны Бо́жией Ма́тери*









Собо́р Каза́нской ико́ны Бо́жией Ма́тери by Rich pick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Северодвинск | пр. Ленина*









Северодвинск | пр. Ленина by kuzzzma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow Kremlin Panorama - Beklemishevskaya tower - from Bolshoy Moskvoretsky Most*









Moscow Kremlin Panorama - Beklemishevskaya tower - from Bolshoy Moskvoretsky Most by Rich pick, sur Flickr


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

Boyshow said:


> *Siberia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Beautiful countryside...:cheers2: kay:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Last vision of the steppe in Tuva, Siberia*









Last vision of the steppe in Tuva, Siberia, Russia by onesecbeforethedub, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Архангельск | ул. Чумбарова-Лучинскго*









Архангельск | ул. Чумбарова-Лучинскго by kuzzzma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow Saint Bazil *









Moscow Saint Bazil HDR by Rich pick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow. Hotel Radisson "Ukraine"*









Russia. Moscow. Hotel Radisson "Ukraine". by Yuri Degtyarev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the steppe in Tuva, Siberia*









Last vision of the steppe in Tuva, Siberia, Russia by onesecbeforethedub, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Усадьба Гальских | Помещичий дом*









Усадьба Гальских | Помещичий дом by kuzzzma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Basil, Red Square, Moscow*









Saint Basil, Red Square, Moscow HDR by Rich pick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow. View from Pushkinskaya Embankment on Frunze Embankment.*









Russia. Moscow. View from Pushkinskaya Embankment on Frunze Embankment. by Yuri Degtyarev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*steppe in Tuva, Siberia*









Last vision of the steppe in Tuva, Siberia, Russia by onesecbeforethedub, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Вологда | Соборная горка*









Вологда | Соборная горка by kuzzzma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow. Berezhkovskaya embankment*









Russia. Moscow. Berezhkovskaya embankment. Cogeneration plant №12. by Yuri Degtyarev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Altai republic*









DSC_4208 by Aleksandr Gladilin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Altai republic.*









DSC_3424 by Aleksandr Gladilin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Katun River Gorge*









Katun River Gorge by Nathan Gray, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Altai Mountains / Алтай*









DSC_3091 by Aleksandr Gladilin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Вологда | Церковь Александра Невского*









Вологда | Церковь Александра Невского by kuzzzma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Великий Новгород | Кремль*









Великий Новгород | Кремль by kuzzzma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow. Fireworks in the City Day.*









Russia. Moscow. Fireworks in the City Day. by Yuri Degtyarev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chuya River Taiga*









Chuya River Taiga by Nathan Gray, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Altai republic.*









DSC_3081 by Aleksandr Gladilin, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

gnesener said:


> Wow! Beautiful countryside...:cheers2: kay:


Rather wilderness  (countryside = rural area)


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Nizhny Novgorod


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Dolgie mountains, Orenburg Oblast*










http://marateaman.35photo.ru/photo_999741/#author/999741


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Chukotka landscape, Chukotka Autonomous Okrug*










http://taarus1978.35photo.ru/photo_997412/#author/997412


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/polina-ko2014/album/448097/view/1279583

*The Joy of Russian Architecture Series:*

— Moscow
— Russian Baroque
— Russian Wooden Homes
— Modern Russian Churches ★★★★★
— Magnificent Saint Petersburg
— Neo-Byzantine Style in Europe
— Pre-Petrine Russia & Russian Revival


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise in Olympic stadium is beautiful each morning. (Pre-games), Sochi*









Olympic Rings HDR by Jarrett Frazier, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Великий Новгород | Круизные корабли*









Великий Новгород | Круизные корабли by kuzzzma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow-City.*









Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ridge Overlooks the Katun (Altai)*









Ridge Overlooks the Katun by Nathan Gray, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Altai republic*









DSC_3079 by Aleksandr Gladilin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Великий Новгород | Пляж*









Великий Новгород | Пляж by kuzzzma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow. Berezhkovskaya embankment.*









Russia. Moscow. Berezhkovskaya embankment. by Yuri Degtyarev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chuya River*









Chuya River by Nathan Gray, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Altai republic*









DSC_3049 by Aleksandr Gladilin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Великий Новгород | Софийский собор*









Великий Новгород | Софийский собор by kuzzzma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow. View of the city center.*









Russia. Moscow. View of the city center. by Yuri Degtyarev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chuya River and the Chuya Ridge*









Chuya River and the Chuya Ridge by Nathan Gray, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Altai republic*









DSC_3046 by Aleksandr Gladilin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iskitimskiy Raion*









8885 | Summer was on sunday by Aleksei Nikolaevitch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow kremlin*









Moscow kremlin by Pavel Kazachkov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Кронштадт | Маяк*









Кронштадт | Маяк by kuzzzma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow. Frunzenskaya embankment.*









Russia. Moscow. Frunzenskaya embankment. by Yuri Degtyarev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Altai *









DSC_3018 by Aleksandr Gladilin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow river*









Moscow river by Pavel Kazachkov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Night view of Demakova street in Novosibirsk*









7457 by Aleksei Nikolaevitch, sur Flickr


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

Novosibirsk by gelio 








Akademgorodok








NSK Region








livejournal


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Кронштадт | Обводный канал*









Кронштадт | Обводный канал by kuzzzma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Russia. Moscow. Entrance to the Russian State Children's Library.*









Russia. Moscow. Entrance to the Russian State Children's Library. by Yuri Degtyarev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Altai republic.*









DSC_3013 by Aleksandr Gladilin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*State Historical Museum, Moscow*









State Historical Museum by Pavel Kazachkov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Altai Mountains*









9180 by Aleksei Nikolaevitch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Вологда | Проспект Победы*









Вологда | Проспект Победы by kuzzzma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow. Kremlin.*









Russia. Moscow. Kremlin. by Yuri Degtyarev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Altai republic*









DSC_2786 by Aleksandr Gladilin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Красный октябрь. Стрелка. Памятник Петру I*









Красный октябрь. Стрелка. Памятник Петру I by Pavel Kazachkov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ко́ндома*









4436 by Aleksei Nikolaevitch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Вологда | Я играю на гармошке*









Вологда | Я играю на гармошке by kuzzzma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Saint-Petersburg. Egyptian Bridge.*









Russia. Saint-Petersburg. Egyptian Bridge. by Yuri Degtyarev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Altai republic. *









DSC_2726 by Aleksandr Gladilin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Московский кремль. Река Москва. Большой каменный мост.*









Московский кремль. Река Москва. Большой каменный мост. by Pavel Kazachkov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winter in Altai*









1247 by Aleksei Nikolaevitch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Вологда | Река Вологда*









Вологда | Река Вологда by kuzzzma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow. Kremlin.*









Russia. Moscow. Kremlin. by Yuri Degtyarev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zavyalovo, Novosibirsk oblast*









DSC_2239 by Aleksandr Gladilin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow city. Night.*









Москва-сити by Pavel Kazachkov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sochi. Sochi River"*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alexx...Td-nCcjFr-rbEVM2-pXwWqb-rdcz1z-oZNcBp-x211ix/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Вологда | Речные прогулки*









Вологда | Речные прогулки by kuzzzma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow-City.*









Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novosibirsk night*









DSC_0944-2 by Aleksandr Gladilin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Москва-сити. Ночь.*









Москва-сити. Ночь. by Pavel Kazachkov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kreml', Oblast Arkhangelsk*









DSC_1079.jpg by Pavel Pribytkin, sur Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Dawn in Tomsk | Рассвет в Томске*










by *constantiner*


----------



## Mishael007 (Oct 26, 2014)

A small river near Sysert, Urals


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Early winter in St. Petersburg*










by *Lebeninpiter*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*At Kiertämäjoki river*









At Kiertämäjoki river by Gregor Samsa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Inegen, Altay, Russia*









Inegen, Altay, Russia by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*River Chaya*









River Chaya by Valery Titievsky, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Petersburg*









DSC_3714 by Vasiliy B. Ivanoff, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luzhniki, Moscow*









Cloud by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sortavala*









DSC_4614 by Vasiliy B. Ivanoff, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sochi. Sochi River*









Sochi 6 by Alexxx Malev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Evening in Tarkhany Estate, Russia Penza Region*









Evening in Tarkhany Estate, Russia Penza Region by Oleg Anisimov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Сортавала*
Sortavala









DSC_4613 by Vasiliy B. Ivanoff, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Вологда | Октябрьский мост*









Вологда | Октябрьский мост by kuzzzma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow. Hotel Radisson "Ukraine".*









Russia. Moscow. Hotel Radisson "Ukraine". by Yuri Degtyarev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chuya Highway, Altay*









DSC_0863 by Aleksandr Gladilin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Москва. Третье транспортное кольцо.*









Москва. Третье транспортное кольцо. by Pavel Kazachkov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ruskeala, Mramornyi Kar'er*









Ruskeala, Mramornyi Kar'er by Pavel Pribytkin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Another panorama from Velikoretskoe, Vyatka region"*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ponom...Td-nCcjFr-rbEVM2-pXwWqb-rdcz1z-oZNcBp-x211ix/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Вологда | Дом дворянки Чуровской*









Вологда | Дом дворянки Чуровской by kuzzzma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint-Petersburg. Station metro Narvskaya.*









Russia. Saint-Petersburg. Station metro Narvskaya. by Yuri Degtyarev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chuya Highway, Altay*









DSC_0845 by Aleksandr Gladilin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Москва. Улица Кузнецкий мост.*









Москва. Улица Кузнецкий мост. by Pavel Kazachkov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ruskeala, Mramornyi Kar'er*









Ruskeala, Mramornyi Kar'er by Pavel Pribytkin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Happy graffiti - Severodvinsk*









Happy graffiti - Severodvinsk (Russia) by Eugene Kaspersky, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Happy graffiti - Severodvinsk *









Happy graffiti - Severodvinsk (Russia) by Eugene Kaspersky, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuril Islands*









Kuril Islands by Eugene Kaspersky, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Formula One Russia GP / Oct 2014 (Sochi)*









Formula One Russia GP / Oct 2014 by Eugene Kaspersky, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Formula One GP Sochi / Oct 2014*









Formula One GP Sochi / Oct 2014 by Eugene Kaspersky, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sochi*









Formula One GP Sochi / Oct 2014 by Eugene Kaspersky, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sochi *









Formula One GP Sochi / Oct 2014 by Eugene Kaspersky, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sochi Sunset*









Formula One GP Sochi / Oct 2014 by Eugene Kaspersky, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sochi*









Formula One GP Sochi / Oct 2014 by Eugene Kaspersky, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Formula One GP Sochi / Oct 2014*









Formula One GP Sochi / Oct 2014 by Eugene Kaspersky, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sochi*









Formula One GP Sochi / Oct 2014 by Eugene Kaspersky, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow*









Red dress by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow*









Grey day again by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arbat Street. Moscow*









Arbat Street.. by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow*









Chocolate factory... by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow*









Water colors by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Botanic garden, Moscow*









Botanic garden by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alley of Cosmonauts / VDNH, Moscow*









Up by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victory parade rehearsal at Novy Arbat Street, Moscow*









С Днем Победы! / Happy Victory Day! by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow*









Once upon April morning.. by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow*









One more winter memory - New Year decor at GUM by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow*









Gray day colors by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow*









Evening charm by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belorussky train station - one of the famous historical places in Moscow*









Vacation starts here.. by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Arbat street, Moscow*









Way to horizon by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stoleshnikov Lane, Moscow*









Stoleshnikov Lane by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snowy street, Moscow*









Snowy street by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Moscow*









Yesterday evening by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rainy Arbat, Moscow*









Rainy Arbat by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Moscow*









Blue house with heart by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow*









November glow by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stary Arbat Str / Moscow*









Stary Arbat Str / Moscow by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Icarus, Moscow*









Icarus by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Tsaritsyno park / Moscow*









Evening at Tsaritsyno by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nikolskaya Str / Moscow*









On the way to Kremlin by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*At Tsaritsyno park / Moscow*









Sans titre by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Tsaritsyno / Moscow*









Sunset at Tsaritsyno / Moscow by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bolshaya Dmitrovka Str / Moscow*









Bolshaya Dmitrovka Str / Moscow by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stoleshnikov lane / Moscow*









Stoleshnikov lane / Moscow by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Green shadows / Moscow*









Green shadows by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"Friendship of nations" fountain, Moscow*









Gold by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trinity St. Sergius Lavra*









Saturday travel by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*At Sergiev Posad*









Saturday travel_2 by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novodevichy lake*









Novodevichy lake by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Patriarshy pond, later time, Moscow*









Also Patriarshy pond, later time by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Patriarshy pond, Moscow*









Evening at Patriarshy Pond by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Moscow


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Moscow


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Petersburg*









saint petersburg by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Pavlovsk Park. Saint Petersburg, Russia. 2015*









saint petersburg by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Petergof. Saint Petersburg, Russia. 2015*









saint petersburg by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg*


DSC_1022 by Ben Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg*


DSC_1027 by Ben Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg*


DSC_1070 by Ben Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg*


DSC_0829 by Ben Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg*


DSC_0867 by Ben Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg*


DSC_0932 by Ben Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg*


DSC_0947 by Ben Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg*


DSC_0797 by Ben Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg*


DSC_0950 by Ben Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg*


DSC_0993 by Ben Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg*


DSC_0948 by Ben Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg*


DSC_0703 by Ben Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg*


DSC_0698 by Ben Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg*


DSC_0697 by Ben Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg*


DSC_0680 by Ben Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg*


DSC_0666 by Ben Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg*


DSC_0702 by Ben Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg*


DSC_0651 by Ben Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg*


DSC_0684 by Ben Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg*


DSC_0664 by Ben Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Holy Trinity Trifonov Pechengsky monastery in Murmansk region.





































https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_394261333%2Fwall-41847326_23137


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Barguzinsky nature reserve, Buryatia.










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_393951506%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

The Yenisei river at dawn.










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_393630352%2Falbum-41847326


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

The Lena River.




























https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_393595093%2Fwall-41847326_23004


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Holy Trinity Ipatiev monastery, Kostroma.




























https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_393573747%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Lake Baikal.










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_393496839%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

St. Petersburg from the roof of the theater "music Hall"
© Ivan Smelov










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_393527091%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev

Winter St. Petersburg.










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_393224183%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Shatura, Moscow region.



















https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_393370837%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Korabelnayа (ship) thicket on the border of the Republic of Komi and the Arkhangelsk region.





































https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_393391565%2Fwall-41847326_22955


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

The Putorana plateau, North Evenkia, Krasnoyarsk territory.



















https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_393336533%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Angara Village is a settlement in the Irkutsk district of the Irkutsk region of Russia.





































https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_393040966%2Fwall-41847326_22874


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Altai.























































https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_392990050%2Fwall-41847326_22865


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Beautiful.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kamchatka Peninsula*









Kamchatka Peninsula, Russia by Eric Pheterson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*River Ay. Cikiyaz. Souf Ural*









River Ay by Dmitrii Efremenkov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*on River Ay*









Big prites by Dmitrii Efremenkov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*River and clouds* 
River Ay








River and clouds by Dmitrii Efremenkov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kamchatka (Explore)*









this is kamchatka (Explore) by Sergey Ponomarev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Бажгалы, Oblast de Kirov*









winter rules by Sergey Ponomarev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*aurora on 19th of march, Orekhovo*









aurora on 19th of march by Михаил Рева, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Exchange Building, Saint-Petersburg"*









Exchange Building, Saint-Petersburg by Daniil Drozdov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Green water, blue sky, Moscow*









Green water, blue sky by Roman Remizov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Way home. Kemerovo, December*









Way home. Kemerovo, December by Edward Metlinov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Perterburg*









吹泡泡的街頭藝人 by Bibi Paradise, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Uvil'dj, Oblast de Tcheliabinsk*









NP2B7911_HDR.jpg by Sergey_Fotogray, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Midnight over Hawk's lake*









Midnight over Hawk's lake by Михаил Рева, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A panorama of Vyatka City from across the river.*









parade of lights by Sergey Ponomarev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Ural*









South Ural by Dmitrii Efremenkov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint-Petersburg*









IMG_2883.jpg by Andrei Troitskiy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roman Catholic Cathedral, Moscow*









Римско-католический кафедральный собор / Roman Catholic Cathedral, Moscow by Photo Man, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arkhyz*









Arkhyz by Vladislav Yuldashev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Altai*









20110813_altai_0973.jpg by ssopach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chocolate factory "Red October" Moscow*









Chocolate factory "Red October" by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lake Baikal viewed from above:*

Lake Baikal by Stuart Rankin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Ice on the northern part of the Lake Baikal:*

Turquoise-Ice-Northern-Lake-Baikal by Fairy Harey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rostral column, Saint-Petersburg*









Rostral column, Saint-Petersburg by Daniil Drozdov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fontanka river, Saint-Petersburg*









Fontanka river, Saint-Petersburg by Daniil Drozdov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prince Vladimir's cathedral, Saint-Petersburg*









Prince Vladimir's cathedral, Saint-Petersburg by Daniil Drozdov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nevsky prospect, Saint-Petersburg*









Nevsky prospect, Saint-Petersburg by Daniil Drozdov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kazansky cathedral, Saint-Petersburg*









Kazansky cathedral, Saint-Petersburg by Daniil Drozdov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*view of Red Square from insider St. Basil's Cathedral, Moscow*









St. Basil's view of Red Square by Brandon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On Red Square, Moscow*









red square people by Brandon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow State Historical Buidling, Red Square, Moscow*









red on Red Square by Brandon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*fall foliage in Moscow*

[








fall foliage in Moscow by Brandon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Some gents taking photos in front of the Kremlin. *









serious by Brandon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Caucas *









Caucas 2 by Xevi V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elbrus*









Elbrus 12 by Xevi V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Summit Elbrus*









Summit Elbrus by Xevi V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elbrus *









Elbrus 10 by Xevi V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Katun River, Altay*









Katun River, Altay, Russia; Река Катунь, вид на Инигень by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sofiyskiy glacier, Altai*









Sofiyskiy glacier, Altai. Долина Аккол и Софийский ледник, Алтай by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elbrus*









Elbrus 9 by Xevi V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elbrus"*









Elbrus 8 by Xevi V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Irik Chat pass, East route to climb Mount Elbrus."*









Irik Chat pass by Alexey Popov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Led tower, Saint Petersburg"*









Led tower by Daniil Drozdov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kirillovskoye*









DSC06907 by paparazzistas, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kemerovo, Count how many traffic lights*









Kemerovo, Count how many traffic lights by Edward Metlinov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Petersburg*









St. Petersburg by Bibi Paradise, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chelyabinsk*









NP2B7257 by Sergey_Fotogray, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Heavily storming, breathtaking show over Saint-Petersburg*









Heavily storming on 8 of october II by Михаил Рева, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Multa river*









The Multa river by Liliya Boldyreva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The gorgeous sunset in the estate Vvedenskoye*









The gorgeous sunset in the estate Vvedenskoye by Liliya Boldyreva, sur Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kazan Railway Station *









russia - kazan by retlaw snellac, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Theotokos Monastery of Kazan and the icon Our Lady of Kazan.*









russia - kazan by retlaw snellac, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yaroslavl, Russia*









Winter sketches by Liliya Boldyreva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Tolgsky Nunnery of the Introduction into Temple of the Mother of God*









The Tolgsky Nunnery of the Introduction into Temple of the Mother of God by Liliya Boldyreva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Volga embankment in Yaroslavl*









In the winter attire by Liliya Boldyreva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Church of Prophet Ilyas *
Built in the 17th century in Yaroslavl. 









The Church of Prophet Ilyas by Liliya Boldyreva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Theotokos Monastery of Kazan and the icon Our Lady of Kazan*









russia - kazan by retlaw snellac, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Theotokos Monastery of Kazan and the icon Our Lady of Kazan.*









russia - kazan by retlaw snellac, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Church ensemble "Korovniki" in Yaroslavl*









Church ensemble "Korovniki" in Yaroslavl by Liliya Boldyreva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saints Peter and Paul Cathedral (Kazan, Russia).*









russia - kazan by retlaw snellac, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Baikal. *









The symbol of Baikal by Liliya Boldyreva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kazan, the capital of the Republic of Tatarstan*









russia - kazan by retlaw snellac, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Urals: The Chusovaya River*









The Urals: The Chusovaya River by Liliya Boldyreva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kazan, the capital of the Republic of Tatarstan (Russia).*









russia - kazan by retlaw snellac, sur Flickr


----------



## BogKY (Nov 17, 2013)

*Omsk. Lubinskiy av. at night*

​

The GPS tag is available - see photo on the map through link


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Urals: The Chusovaya River*









The Urals: The Chusovaya River by Liliya Boldyreva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Cabinet of Ministers of Kazan*









russia - kazan by retlaw snellac, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Urals: The Chusovaya River*









The Urals: The Chusovaya River by Liliya Boldyreva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baikal: the Shamanka Rock*









Baikal: the Shamanka Rock by Liliya Boldyreva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lenin Square (Kazan).*









russia - kazan by retlaw snellac, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Katuny River*









The Katuny River by Liliya Boldyreva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Statue of Pushkin (Kazan).*









russia - kazan by retlaw snellac, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barrels*









Barrels by Xevi V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Voskresenky Gate*









Voskresenky Gate by Xevi V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El'brusskiy Raion*









Douguz Orun 5 by Xevi V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Startrails above Shuhovskaja tower*









Startrails above Shuhovskaja tower by Alexey Popov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Russian museum, Saint-Petersburg*









The Russian museum, Saint-Petersburg by Daniil Drozdov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Church of the Savior-on-blood, Saint- Petersburg*









Church of the Savior-on-blood, Saint- Petersburg by Daniil Drozdov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow"*









Moskva 2 by Xevi V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Russian Sky*









Lightning strike by Alexey Popov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*English bridge, Saint-Petersburg"*









English bridge, Saint-Petersburg by Daniil Drozdov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kirillovskoye*









DSC06904 by paparazzistas, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kemerovo*









Kemerovo, Sunday, 2 pm by Edward Metlinov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow*









620A5247 by Bibi Paradise, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chelyabinsk*









[Group 0]-NP2B7336_NP2B7338-3 images by Sergey Bestcenny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*early morning over Imandra, Khibiny*









early morning over Imandra, Khibiny by Михаил Рева, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Another Kamchatka picture, August 2015.*









a hard day's night by Sergey Ponomarev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tuva landscape - Siberia *









Tuva landscape - Siberia - Russia by Rita Willaert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Petersburg*









IMG_2456.jpg by Andrei Troitskiy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"33 водопада" - туристический маршрут*









_MG_3444 by Photo Man, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arkhyz*









Arkhyz by Vladislav Yuldashev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Мост через Кучерлу (Altai)*









20110802_altai_0529.jpg by ssopach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novodevichy Convent, Moscow*









Novodevichy Convent_7 by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## BogKY (Nov 17, 2013)

*Omsk. Serafimo-Alekseevskaya Chapel*

​
The GPS tag is available - see photo on the map through link


----------



## BogKY (Nov 17, 2013)

*Omsk. Night view to Om-river embankement*

​
The GPS tag is available - see photo on the map through link


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*English bridge, Saint-Petersburg*









English bridge, Saint-Petersburg by Daniil Drozdov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basalt *









Basalt 2 by Xevi V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pulkovsky park, Saint-Petersburg*









Pulkovsky park, Saint-Petersburg by Daniil Drozdov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dianthus Caucasus*









Dianthus Caucasus by Xevi V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Douguz Orun*









Douguz Orun 4 by Xevi V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elbrus*









Elbrus 4 by Xevi V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pulkovsky park, Saint-Petersburg*









Pulkovsky park, Saint-Petersburg by Daniil Drozdov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow*









Plaça Roja by Xevi V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Douguz Orun, Elbrus*









Douguz Orun 2 by Xevi V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Douguz Orun, Elbrus*









Douguz Orun 3 by Xevi V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pulkovsky park, Saint-Petersburg'*









Pulkovsky park, Saint-Petersburg by Daniil Drozdov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Els Cabells de la Noia*









Els Cabells de la Noia by Xevi V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Russia Kirillovskoye-Kamenka*









DSC06903 by paparazzistas, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moskva Crossing*









Moskva Crossing by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stalinist Tower, Moscow*









Stalinist Tower by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow Skyline*









Moscow Skyline by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Kostroma


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Suzdal - Russia


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Rostov


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stalinist Tower, Moscow*









Stalinist Tower by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*classical architecture in Moscow*









Moskva Crossing by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Clouds pass overhead over the Triumphal Arch of Moscow*









Russian Victory by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A large column towers over Victory Park in Moscow*









Victory Park by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A dramatic sky over Hotel Ukraina in Moscow*









Dramatic Design by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow Gold*









Moscow Gold by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow Beauty*









Moscow Beauty by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Moskva River leading past the walls of the Kremlin - a fortress in the heart of Moscow.*









Kremlin Twilight by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Red Square in Moscow*









Red Square Icons by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iconic Mosow*









Iconic Mosow by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iconic Theatre *
A fountain in front of the iconic Bolshoi Theatre in Moscow









Iconic Theatre by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Russian icons line Red Square in Moscow*









Red Square Twilight by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Statues and fountains in Alexander Gardens*









Moscow Monuments by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A dramatic sky frames the White Column of Kolomenskoye.*









The White Column by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belgorod tavrovo solomino*









morning bridge by Gena Golovskoy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Роза Хутор. Отели на набережной*









Роза Хутор. Отели на набережной by Vlad Feoktistov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kazan city*









Kul-Sharif mosque by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belgorod*









L1061434 by Gena Golovskoy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Роза Хутор. Отели на набережной*









Роза Хутор. Отели на набережной by Vlad Feoktistov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kazan*









*** by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow-City*









Moscow-City by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Sunshine by Gena Golovskoy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Orthodox, Somewhere in Russia*









January's landscape by Gena Golovskoy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ТРЦ Мандарин. Пешеходная улица*









ТРЦ Мандарин. Пешеходная улица by Vlad Feoktistov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kazan city '*









**** by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow*









_GVL9526 by Gena Golovskoy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Adler*









ТРЦ Мандарин. Пешеходная улица by Vlad Feoktistov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kazan city *









**** by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Petersburg*









Church of the Icon of the Mother of God "Reigning" by Sergey Smirnoff, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Petersburg*









Griboyedov Canal, 50 by Sergey Smirnoff, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Griboyedov Canal Embankment, St. Petersburg*









Griboyedov Canal Embankment by Sergey Smirnoff, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* St. Petersburg*









On the way to the temple by Sergey Smirnoff, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Petersburg*









St. Petersburg by Sergey Smirnoff, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kazan*









**** by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Petersburg. Peter and Paul Fortress.*









St. Petersburg. Peter and Paul Fortress. by Margo, just Margo ..., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Petersburg.*









St. Petersburg. by Margo, just Margo ..., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Petersburg. View of the Church of the Savior on the Spilled Blood.*









St. Petersburg. by Margo, just Margo ..., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Petersburg.*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/margo828/9920407265/in/album-72157635490179151/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Вечером около Никольского*









Вечером около Никольского by Sergey Smirnoff, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kursk city*









*** by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kremlin, Moscow*









_GVL0071 Kremlin, December by Gena Golovskoy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sochi*









ЖК Новая Александрия by Vlad Feoktistov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buildings on the territory of the Kazan Kremlin.*









Buildings on the territory of the Kazan Kremlin. by Anatoliy *, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Autumn. Saint Peterburg*









Golden Autumn. by Margo, just Margo ..., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Львиный мостик. Санкт-Петербург*









Львиный мостик. Санкт-Петербург by Sergey Smirnoff, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belgorod city*









*** by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Red orthodox church*









IMG_0674 by Gena Golovskoy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sochi*









Sochi by Vlad Feoktistov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Kazan*









A copy of the carriage of Catherine II, in which the queen has arrived in Kazan by Anatoliy *, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sankt-Peterburg Raion*









Autumn. by Margo, just Margo ..., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sankt-Peterburg Raion, saint Petersburg*









Autumn colors. by Margo, just Margo ..., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Никольский собор. Санкт-Петербург*









Никольский собор. Санкт-Петербург by Sergey Smirnoff, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belgorod city *









*** by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Temple of sacred apostles Peter and Pavel, Belgorod*









IMG_0638 by Gena Golovskoy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tetyushi: Church*









Tetyushi: Church by Vlad Feoktistov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mitchourinsk, Oblast of Tambov*









Nikon AF-S Nikkor 28 mm f/ 1.8 G by Anatoliy *, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belgorod city *









*** by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Petersburg*









Autumn colors. by Margo, just Margo ..., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Staraya Derevnya, Saint Petersburg*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/margo828/10214738766/in/album-72157635490179151/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Дворцовая набережная. Санкт-Петербург*









Дворцовая набережная. Санкт-Петербург by Sergey Smirnoff, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tula city*









*** by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Свято-Троицкий Холковский мужской монастырь*









IMG_0170 by Gena Golovskoy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tetyushi: Volga River*









Tetyushi: Volga River by Vlad Feoktistov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stepanishchevo, Oblast of Tambov*









Voigtlander AF 19-35 mm f/ 3.5-4.5 Ultragon VMV by Anatoliy *, sur Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Astrakhan.*
Population 533,000


----------



## Wolfowitsch (Mar 26, 2014)

Sochi



son_of_the_sun said:


> Сочи. Автор.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Moscow.*









_https://www.instagram.com/dimalazykin/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Kronstadt, St. Petersburg. Naval cathedral.*









_https://www.instagram.com/airrisha/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vladivostok. *









_https://www.instagram.com/sup_vl/_


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Verkhoyansk mountains, Yakutia, Siberia*









Verkhoyansk mountains, Yakutia, Siberia, Russia by Alex Saurel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View of Baikal and Kooltook village*









View of Baikal and Kooltook village by Roman Chavanin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View of Baikal and Kooltook village*









View of Baikal and Kooltook village by Roman Chavanin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The View from above*









The View from above by Roman Chavanin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mighty Angara river*









Mighty Angara river by Roman Chavanin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Village Ust' Yazva (Ural region)*









The View from above by Roman Chavanin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*chelyabinsk*









Аэро порт (Air port) by Kirill Klementiev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Кирель, Март 2016*









Sans titre by Kirill Klementiev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*bannoye lake*









Солнечный берег (Sunny side) by Kirill Klementiev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Лошади (Horses)*









Лошади (Horses) by Kirill Klementiev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ural nature*









nature. by Uliana Lumiere, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Магнитогорск, Январь 2016 (буран)*









Голубой снег (Blue snow) by Kirill Klementiev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*this is kamchatka (Explore)*









this is kamchatka (Explore) by Sergey Ponomarev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Магнитогорск*









Автобусная остановка (Bus stop) by Kirill Klementiev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kamchatka*









abyss by Sergey Ponomarev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kamchatka*









kamchatka by Sergey Ponomarev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Туман 
Гора Малиновая с тучкой.*









Туман by Kirill Klementiev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Санкт-Петербург*









Михайловский замок by Kirill Klementiev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kirov*









under the birch tree by Sergey Ponomarev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Petersburg*









Блики by Kirill Klementiev, sur Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Kursk. *
Population 443,200




_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sterh1973_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Belgorod.*
Population 387,000


_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sterh1973
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vyborg, Leningrad Oblast. *
Population 79,900


_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gromada-pavel_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*St. Petersburg.*


_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gromada-pavel
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Pskov. *
Population 208,000




_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yulenochekk
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Kamchatka.*


_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gracheff-an_


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roofs and horizons, Moscow*









Roofs and horizons by Мaistora, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow Metro - Take 2: Mayakovskaya*









Moscow Metro - Take 2: Mayakovskaya by AJ Brustein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow Metro - Take 1: Park Pobedy*









Moscow Metro - Take 1: Park Pobedy by AJ Brustein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow Metro - Kropotkinskaya*









Moscow Metro - Take 3: Kropotkinskaya by AJ Brustein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow Metro - Kropotkinskaya*









Moscow Metro - Take 4: Komsomolskaya by AJ Brustein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow Metro - Kropotkinskaya*









Moscow Metro - Take 6: Kievskaya by AJ Brustein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow Metro - Mayakovskaya Tunnel*









Moscow Metro - Take 7: Mayakovskaya Tunnel by AJ Brustein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow - St Basil's Cathedral at Night*









Moscow - St Basil's Cathedral at Night by AJ Brustein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow - State Historical Museum*









Moscow - State Historical Museum by AJ Brustein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow - GUM Shopping Mall*









Moscow - GUM Shopping Mall by AJ Brustein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow Metro - Mayakovskaya*









Moscow Metro - Take 5: Mayakovskaya by AJ Brustein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*В Краеведческом музее.In the museum. Novossibirsk*









В Краеведческом музее.In the museum. by Константин Волощук, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Novossibirsk*









Туда.There. by Константин Волощук, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Лыжная база.Каток.Ski base.Rink.*









Лыжная база.Каток.Ski base.Rink. by Константин Волощук, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novosibirski*









Скоро лето.Summer is coming soon. by Константин Волощук, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novosibirski*









Скоро лето.Summer is coming soon. by Константин Волощук, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novosibirski*









Метро.Свет.Subway.Light. by Константин Волощук, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Метро. Свет. Subway. Light. Novosibirski*









Метро.Свет.Subway.Light. by Константин Волощук, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novosibirski*









Город.City. by Константин Волощук, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novosibirski*









Осень. by Константин Волощук, sur Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

It's Novosibirsk, not Novosibirski. The third largest city of Russia, although it's far from being on top of the country's esthetically and architecturally remarkable places.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Petersburg*









Autumn evening. by Margo, just Margo ..., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Санкт-Петербург*









Недалеко от Зимнего by Sergey Smirnoff, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tula city *









*** by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tula city *









*** by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tetyushi: Tower*









Tetyushi: Tower by Vlad Feoktistov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Храм Воскресения Христова
архитектор А.М. Мельников
построен в 1839 году*









IMG_9629 by Gena Golovskoy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Church Theodosius of the Caves in Mamontova desert (Sosnowski district Tambov region )*









Church Theodosius of the Caves in Mamontova desert (Sosnowski district Tambov region )... Церковь Феодосия Печерского в Мамонтовой пустыни (Сосновский район Тамбовской област by Anatoliy *, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* sunset at Don river in the south of Russia*









golden don by Sergey Ponomarev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Petersburg*









Открытка by Kirill Klementiev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Petersburg*









Кораблик by Kirill Klementiev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*новосибирск*









Осень. by Константин Волощук, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Squirrel in yellow leaves. Saint Petersburg"*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/margo828/10230442445/in/album-72157635490179151/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St-Petersburg*









St-Petersburg by Sergey Smirnoff, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kursk city*









*** by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yelabuga: Spasskaya Street*









Yelabuga: Spasskaya Street by Vlad Feoktistov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Orthodox wooden church in Belgorod*









_GVL2510 by Gena Golovskoy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Annunciation Cathedral of the Kazan Kremlin. *









The Annunciation Cathedral of the Kazan Kremlin. (Благовещенский собор Казанского кремля) by Anatoliy *, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kirov...*









frozen fairytale by Sergey Ponomarev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*bashkiria, south urals*









Пасмурный закат (Cloudy sunset) by Kirill Klementiev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Пересечение Ленина и Революции.*









Пересечение Ленина и Революции. by Константин Волощук, sur Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Ufa.*
Population 1,105,000


----------



## maksvel (Aug 25, 2014)

Tver


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Russia is one fascinating place!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kursk city*









* by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yoshkar-Ola city*









The Annunciation tower by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kazan city*









Kul-Sharif Mosque by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Suyumbike Tower, Kazan city*









Suyumbike Tower by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kul-Sharif Mosque, Kazan*









Kul-Sharif Mosque by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kazan city*









Kazan city by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kursk *









* by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Republican Puppet Theatre, Yoshkar-Ola city *









Republican Puppet Theatre by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kazan city*









* by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow-City*









Moscow-City by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kazan city*









* by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow*









* by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yoshkar-Ola*









* by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yoshkar-Ola *









* by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Birch grove, Kursk city*









Birch grove by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Triumphal arch, Kursk city *









Triumphal arch by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kursk city *









* by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yoshkar-Ola city*









* by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kazan city*









* by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belgorod city*









* by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Samara region*








https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sletay


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Nizhny Novgorod*

https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/stroysamaru/


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Samara*

https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/stroysamaru/


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Sevastopol*


https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/stroysamaru/


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Yoshkar-Ola*


https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/stroysamaru/


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Samara*

https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/stroysamaru


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Elabuga*

https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/stroysamaru


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Vinnovka, Samara region*

https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/stroysamaru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Perm.*


















_http://astraperm.ru/about/diary/diary-1_24.html_


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Samara*


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Syzran*


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Togliatti*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Triumphal arch, Kursk city *









Triumphal arch by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Znamenskiy cathedral, Kursk *









Znamenskiy cathedral by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nizhny Novgorod city*









Kremlin by Artyom Mirniy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Peterhof Palace and Gardens, St. Petersburg*









Peterhof Palace and Gardens, St. Petersburg, Russia by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vladivostok.*

Population 633,300.









_https://www.instagram.com/motoristt/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Kaliningrad (Konigsberg).*

Population 459,600.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Kaliningrad (Konigsberg).*

Population 459,600.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Kaliningrad (Konigsberg).
*
Population 459,600.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Kaliningrad (Konigsberg).*

Immanuel Kant's tomb.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vologda.*

Population 311,000.









_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/koka132200_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vologda. *

Population 311,000.









_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/koka132200_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Yuzhno-Sakhalinsk. *

Population 193,700.









_https://www.sakhalin.info/news/117853_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vladivostok. *

Population 633,300.









_Pic by Сергей Шевченко._


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. George Hall, the Hermitage Museum, St. Petersburg*









St. George Hall, the Hermitage Museum, St. Petersburg, Russia by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Hermitage Museum, St. Petersburg*









The Hermitage Museum, St. Petersburg, Russia by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood, St. Petersburg*









Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood, St. Petersburg, Russia by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monument to Peter the Great, Peter and Paul Fortress, St. Petersburg*









Monument to Peter the Great, Peter and Paul Fortress, St. Petersburg, Russia by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Peter and Paul Cathedral: the interior, saint Petersburg*









Peter and Paul Cathedral: the interior by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Peter and Paul Cathedral and boathouse, St. Petersburg*









Peter and Paul Cathedral and boathouse, St. Petersburg, Russia by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Peter and Paul Fortress, St. Petersburg*









Peter and Paul Fortress, St. Petersburg, Russia by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sochi city*









Sochi River  by Alexanyan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sochi city*









Sochi city by Alexanyan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The dome of St. Isaac's Cathedral and the English Embankment, St. Petersburg*









The dome of St. Isaac's Cathedral and the English Embankment, St. Petersburg, Russia by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Spit of Vasilyevsky Island, St Petersburg*









The Spit of Vasilyevsky Island by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Winter Palace, St. Petersburg*









The Winter Palace, St. Petersburg, Russia by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Main Station of Sochi city*









Main Station of Sochi city by Alexanyan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port of Sochi*









Port of Sochi by Alexanyan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Petersburg Canals*









Then we went for a boat ride on the canals by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Church of St. Isidor of Yuriev and the Griboyedov Canal, Saint Petersburg*









Church of St. Isidor of Yuriev and the Griboyedov Canal, Saint Petersburg by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port of Sochi*









Port of Sochi by Alexanyan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Alexander column, Palace Square, St. Petersburg*









The Alexander column, Palace Square, St. Petersburg, Russia by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vladimir Lenin Monument in Sochi Park, Sochi*









Vladimir Lenin Monument in Sochi Park by Alexanyan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nevsky Prospekt, St Petersburg*









Nevsky Prospekt, St Petersburg, Russia by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Kynarga river, Buryatia. *









_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mi-kolo70/
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*"Kopna" rock, Triozyorye, Primorsky Krai. *









_https://www.instagram.com/sup_vl/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*The Black Sea near Anapa, Krasnodar Krai. *









_http://d-a-ck9.livejournal.com/120169.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Somewhere in Krasnodar Krai...*









_http://d-a-ck9.livejournal.com/120169.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Belaya river, Adygea.*









_http://d-a-ck9.livejournal.com/120169.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Nizhny Novgorod.*

Population 1,267,700.









_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/r-tyomphoto/
_


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port of Sochi*









Port of Sochi, Russia by Alexanyan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Street scene, St. Petersburg*









Street scene, St. Petersburg, Russia by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Cathedral of the Smolny Convent, St. Petersburg*









The Cathedral of the Smolny Convent, St. Petersburg, Russia by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Heading for the Smolny Convent, St. Petersburg*









Heading for the Smolny Convent, St. Petersburg, Russia by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Petersburg, a city built on Islands*









St. Petersburg, a city built on Islands by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port of Sochi*









Port of Sochi, Russia by Alexanyan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port of Sochi*









Port of Sochi, Russia by Alexanyan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Petersburg: Venice of the North*









St. Petersburg: Venice of the North by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Going under the Bolshoi Obukhovsky Bridge, St. Petersburg*









Going under the Bolshoi Obukhovsky Bridge, St. Petersburg, Russia by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Suzdal*









2JO_8890-1309 by Jeff Owens, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arriving at St. Petersburg*









Arriving at St. Petersburg by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mandrogi, northern Russia*









Mandrogi, northern Russia by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Another view of the village of Vazhiny, Northern *









Another view of the village of Vazhiny, Northern Russia by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Suzdal*









2JO_9826 Panorama by Jeff Owens, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Novodevichy Convent, Moscow*









Novodivichy Convent Summer 1X2 HDR by Jeff Owens, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Life along the Svir River, Northern *









Life along the Svir River, Northern Russia by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fountain of the Republics, Moscow*









Fountain of the Republics 11X30 HDR by Jeff Owens, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lock at Podporozhye*









Lock at Podporozhye, northern Russia by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beginning of a spectacular sunset on Lake Onega, Northern Russia*









Beginning of a spectacular sunset on Lake Onega, Northern Russia by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novodivichy Convent Winter, Moscow*









Novodivichy Convent Winter 1x2 HDR by Jeff Owens, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novodivichy Convent Entrance, Moscow*









Novodivichy Convent Entrance 2X3 HDR by Jeff Owens, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kizhi Island*









Huguette enjoyed her visit to Kizhi Island by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tsar's Cannon (Moscow)*









Tsar's Cannon by Jeff Owens, sur Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*River terminal in Nizhny Novgorod.*

Population 1,267,700.









_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tu1656_


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow, St. Basil's Cathedral *









0347 - Russia, Moscow, St. Basil's Cathedral HDR by Barry Mangham, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow, The Kremlin *









0345 - Russia, Moscow, The Kremlin HDR by Barry Mangham, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The town of Goritsy*









The town of Goritsy, northern Russia by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bolshoy Thach National Park*









Bolshoy Thach National Park by MsMoney, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Armievo Village, Shemysheysky District, Penza Region*









Cloudy morning. by Oleg Anisimov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The centre of the Kirillo-Belozersky Monastery*









The centre of the Kirillo-Belozersky Monastery, Russia by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Kirillo-Belozersky Monastery*









The Kirillo-Belozersky Monastery, Russia – the fortifications (view from the inside) by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Armievo Village, Shemysheysky District, Penza Region*









Evening at the lake by Oleg Anisimov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wild ducks on the Volga river, Engels District, Saratov Region*









Wild ducks on the Volga river by Oleg Anisimov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Volga River and enter Lake Rybinsk*









Mother Volga by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kazan Church of the Transfiguration, Tutayev*









Kazan Church of the Transfiguration, Tutayev, Russia by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vvedensky Tolga Monastery, Near Yaroslavl*









Vvedensky Tolga Monastery, Near Yaroslavl, Russia by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morning on the Volga River*









Morning on the Volga River by Oleg Anisimov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the ship, Yaroslavl docks*









Back to the ship, Yaroslavl docks by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Engels District, Saratov Region*









Morning on the Volga River by Oleg Anisimov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alexander Nevsky chapel, Yaroslavl*









Alexander Nevsky chapel, Yaroslavl by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Volga Cliff Resort, Volzhsky Utes Village, Shigonsky District, Samara Region*









May Day on the Volga River by Oleg Anisimov, sur Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*The Angara River, Siberia.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*The Angara River, Siberia.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Lena Pillars, the Sakha Republic.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Tomsk. *


















_http://cr2.livejournal.com/547502.html#cutid1_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Tomsk. 
*








_http://cr2.livejournal.com/547502.html#cutid1_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Tobolsk. *









_http://myphototravel.livejournal.com/8106444.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Tomsk riverside. *









_http://cr2.livejournal.com/547928.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Novosibirsk airport. *


















_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/udva/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Moscow. *









_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/planettechnology_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Opera house in Novosibirsk. *
The largest theater building in Russia.









_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/udva_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vladivostok, park in Ajax Bay. *









_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/colodetz/
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Tolbachik eruption, Kamchatka.*









_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shishckinpavel_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*The Kuban River on the Stavropol Krai - The Karachay-Cherkess Republic border.*









_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shishckinpavel
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Benevskiy waterfall, Primorsky Krai. *









_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shishckinpavel_


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Moscow*


----------



## Skur_S (Nov 9, 2009)

*The surroundings of the village of Altaiskoe, Altai Region, southern Siberia*


----------



## Skur_S (Nov 9, 2009)

*The Ob river near the town of Kamen-na-Obi, Altai Krai, southern Siberia*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*The Tyva Republic, Siberia. *









_https://lenta.ru/photo/2016/08/11/myplanet/#1_


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2016)

--


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Skur_S said:


> *The surroundings of the village of Altaiskoe, Altai Region, southern Siberia*


breathtaking view!


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Moscow. *









_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vizir-georgij2016_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*St. Petersburg.*









_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vizir-georgij2016_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Chita, Siberia. *









_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vizir-georgij2016_


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2016)

Krasnoyarsk by Maria, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2016)

*Arkaim*


20120619-0093-arkaim.jpg by Ilya Yakovlev, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2016)

20120507_Arkaim-118 by Artem Keeer, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2016)

20120507_Arkaim-124 by Artem Keeer, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2016)

20120507_Arkaim-126 by Artem Keeer, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2016)

20120507_Arkaim-130 by Artem Keeer, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2016)

20120507_Arkaim-136 by Artem Keeer, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2016)

20120507_Arkaim-138 by Artem Keeer, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2016)

20120507_Arkaim-140 by Artem Keeer, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2016)

20120507_Arkaim-115 by Artem Keeer, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2016)

20120507_Arkaim-106 by Artem Keeer, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2016)

20120507_Arkaim-83 by Artem Keeer, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2016)

*The Eiffel Tower in Parizh village (for "Paris"), Cheliabinsk region*


20120506_Arkaim-24 by Artem Keeer, on Flickr


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Kalyazin*


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/bionsy44/album/528415/view/1492708?page=0


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2016)

*Moscow*


Kremlin, Moscow by Andrey Snegirev, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2016)

*Yamal Peninsula*


Yamal - Nenets chum (1) by Lukasz Semeniuk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2016)

*Tyumen'*


Respubliki street by Andrey Snegirev, on Flickr


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Tobolsk*


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/orlov-dim1969/album/285119/view/1019132?page=1


----------



## borowiecki (Nov 21, 2016)

I don't get it why this country - having so much of resources, magical places, and such an area - cannot be as wealthy as US or at least Canada....
Why do they prefer more to muck around in the past.


----------



## Wolfowitsch (Mar 26, 2014)

Because Canada and USA live about 200 years without wars on their territory, in political stabilty and free market economy. Russia was just 25 years ago completely down because of the break up of the soviet union and transformation from a planned economy to a free market democratic economy. In 1998 there was also an economic default, so Russia's growth began only at the 2000's. And it's quite fascinating what this country become in just a few years. 
Now Russia is on the wealth level of eastern european and southern european countries in general, but there are already cities like Moscow or Saint Petersburg which have a qualitiy of life comparable to the big western cities.


> Why do they prefer more to muck around in the past.


what?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2016)

borowiecki said:


> I don't get it why this country - having so much of resources, magical places, and such an area - cannot be as wealthy as US or at least Canada....


If we would have avoided the revolution in 1917, we wouldn't have to endure silly and reckless communist experiment on the country, which ended the total collapse of the economy. We were forced to create from scratch all the institutions of the modern state and modern economy. It's a lesson to all, beware of bloody revolutions, radical ideologies and silly utopian impulses.



> Why do they prefer more to muck around in the past.


Because it's our bleeding wounds.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2016)

*Nevyansk*


Невьянский государственный музей (2) by ULC Russsia, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2016)

IMGP7688 by ULC Russsia, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2016)

Невьянский государственный музей (3) by ULC Russsia, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2016)

*Leaning Tower of Nevyansk*


IMG_5074-1 ™Ѓѓ®п by ULC Russsia, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2016)

2,1. Невьянская башня by ULC Russsia, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2016)

Невьянский государственный музей (1) by ULC Russsia, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2016)

IMGP987911 by ULC Russsia, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

I would like to visit one day.


----------



## majkello777 (Apr 26, 2011)

borowiecki said:


> I don't get it why this country - having so much of resources, magical places, and such an area - cannot be as wealthy as US or at least Canada....
> .


HEELOO!! maybe because Russia and Russian people were occupaied for almost a 100 years by the Comunnist...Hmmm

Great thread by the way Russia looks great on this pictures. Love to Russia!


----------



## majkello777 (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry for my English said:


> Untitled by Dmitry Savin, on Flickr


woow stunning:eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aerial video: the diversity of a country spanning on a lenght of 10,000 km*

*Aerial video*: the diversity of a country spanning on a lenght of 10,000 km


----------



## Demisgr77 (Mar 25, 2009)

borowiecki said:


> I don't get it why this country - having so much of resources, magical places, and such an area - cannot be as wealthy as US or at least Canada....
> Why do they prefer more to muck around in the past.


*70!* years of communism severely retarded country. Now have to catch up.
(This is my personal opinion)


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2016)

*Sviyazhsk*


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/%D0%BF%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2/users/lyubovbaklanova/album/229915/view/1078307?type=image&search-author=lyubovbaklanova&page=0&how=week


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2016)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/%D1%81%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%8F%D0%B6%D1%81%D0%BA/users/serg-markov2010/album/224754/view/1081749?type=image&search-author=serg-markov2010&page=0&how=week


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2016)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/%D1%81%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%8F%D0%B6%D1%81%D0%BA/users/krylov-production/album/239648/view/1145052?type=image&search-author=krylov-production&page=0&how=week


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2016)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/%D1%81%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%8F%D0%B6%D1%81%D0%BA/users/krylov-production/album/239648/view/1144964?type=image&search-author=krylov-production&page=0&how=week


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2016)

*Chuni, Dagestan*


Chuni by kefafka, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2016)

*North Ossetia-Alania*


North Osetia, 2008 by Bekurov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2016)

*Dargavs, traditional necropolis in North Ossetia-Alania*


Dargavs. Traditional nekropol. Russia, North Ossetia by Sergey Lebedev, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

*Saransk*

Saransk by Kate_Lokteva, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

DSC_2252_filtered by Natalia Kuznecova, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

DSC_2269 by Natalia Kuznecova, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

Вид с колеса обозрения. by Roman Kondratiev (RomWeb), on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

21d10h09m_Russia_Saransk_Cathedral_of_Theodore_Ushakov_Ioanno-Bogoslovsky_Makarovsky_Monastery_21-Aug-2014_067 by James Hyndman, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

21d10h12m_Russia_Saransk_Cathedral_of_Theodore_Ushakov_Ioanno-Bogoslovsky_Makarovsky_Monastery_21-Aug-2014_076 by James Hyndman, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

21d10h12m_Russia_Saransk_Cathedral_of_Theodore_Ushakov_Ioanno-Bogoslovsky_Makarovsky_Monastery_21-Aug-2014_077 by James Hyndman, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

21d08h52m_Russia_Saransk_Cathedral_of_Theodore_Ushakov_Ioanno-Bogoslovsky_Makarovsky_Monastery_21-Aug-2014_002 by James Hyndman, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

lightning Saransk by the3fon, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

*Cheboksary*

Чебоксары - Шупашкар by Alexandr Dospehov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

Чебоксары - Шупашкар by Alexandr Dospehov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

Чебоксары - Шупашкар by Alexandr Dospehov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

Чебоксары - Шупашкар by Alexandr Dospehov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

*Yoshkar-Ola*

Yoshkar Ola by Oleg Afonin, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

Йошкар-Ола, август 2013 by Alexandr Dospehov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

Йошкар-Ола, август 2013 by Alexandr Dospehov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

Йошкар-Ола, август 2013 by Alexandr Dospehov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

guess where by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Arkhagelsk Oblast. *


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2017)

*Tambov*

Tambov by Yevgeniya.M, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

*Staraya Ladoga*

Летний рассвет в Старой Ладоге by Denis Garipov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

Летняя ночь в Старой Ладоге by Denis Garipov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

Староладожская крепость by Denis Garipov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

Staraya Ladoga by Slava Salikov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

*Pskov*

Pskov by Elektro kuhinja, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

*Izhevsk*

пичигес черк by varpho, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

*Yekaterinburg*

Yekaterinburg by Alex Salt, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

Skyline von Jekatarinenburg by swissgoldeneagle, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

*Yoshkar-Ola*

city Yoshkar-Ola by Alexander Sokolov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

Yoshkar Ola night photo by Ian Theobald, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

*Omsk*

Omsk by Anastasiya Astrakhantseva, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

*Lake Baikal*

Baikal Treasures. Sapphire sky, turquoise ice by Alexey Trofimov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

Baikal Ice by BaikalNature LLC, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

Baikal ice on sunset by Sergey Pesterev, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Summer day by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Russia. by Richard McManus, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

*** by Владимир Коровин, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2017)

*Pereslavl-Zalesskiy*

Former Goritsky Monstery, 20.06.2013. by Dāvis Kļaviņš, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2017)

Bright wires, 19.06.2013. by Dāvis Kļaviņš, on Flickr


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

Elster said:


> *** by Владимир Коровин, on Flickr


Elster, thanks for sharing...Like it, wild and beautiful landscape of Russia kay: :cheers2:


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*The Sea of Okhotsk.*









_https://lenta.ru/photo/2017/02/07/landscape/#0_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*The Sea of Japan, Primorsky Krai. *









_http://tehnowar.ru/56171-pervozdannaya-rossiya-kakoy-uvideli-stranu-otechestvennye-fotografy.html_


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2017)

*Nizhniy Tagil*

IMG_3831 by George Pol, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2017)

IMG_4312 by George Pol, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2017)

Watch Tower on Fox Hill Nizhny Tagil by Em and Ernie, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2017)

*Omsk*

Omsk Brass Workman Manhole by Em and Ernie, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2017)

Omsk by Anastasiya Astrakhantseva, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2017)

*Kolomna*


Коломна by Олег Деев, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2017)

*Moscow*

IMG_3900 by Фото Москвы Moscow-Live.ru, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Atlesh, Crimea.*









_https://lenta.ru/photo/2017/03/11/crimea_varvary/#2_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Ptichiy Waterfall, Kunashir, the Kurils. *









_http://ru.esosedi.org/RU/SAK/142610...93&lng=145975342&z=8&mt=1&v=1&commentsPage=48_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Anna Bay, Primorsky Krai. *









_http://images.esosedi.ru/skalyi_na_...html#lat=42853900&lng=132546000&z=15&mt=1&v=0_


----------



## PortToday (Mar 10, 2017)

Container terminal at Vostochny Port, Russian Far East


----------



## PortToday (Mar 10, 2017)

*Bridge to Russian Island, Vladivostok*

The bridge was open in July, 2012 for the APEC summit which took place in Vladivostok in September, 2012.
The bridge connects the mainland part of the city with Russian Island, where the main activities of the summit took place.


----------



## PortToday (Mar 10, 2017)

*Diamond Princess passing under the bridge to Russian Island*

Diamond Princess of Princess Cruises Line is the largest cruise ship calling Vladivostok


----------



## PortToday (Mar 10, 2017)

*Golden Horn Bay bridge, Vladivostok*

The Golden Bridge (in Russian - Zolotoy Most) is the other of the two bridges constructed in Vladivostok (Russian Far East, Primorsky Krai) for the APEC summit, 2012. Construction began in July, 2008 and was completed with the bridge's official opening on 11 August 2012. The bridge goes across the Golden Horn Bay (Zolotoy Rog), hence the naming.


----------



## PortToday (Mar 10, 2017)

*The Port of Vladivostok at sunset*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

PortToday said:


> The Golden Bridge (in Russian - Zolotoy Most) is the other *of the two bridges *constructed in Vladivostok (Russian Far East, Primorsky Krai) for the APEC summit, 2012.


Three, actually. It is often neglected whereas it's the longest of the three.









_http://smitsmitty.livejournal.com/233977.html_









_https://www.instagram.com/maninkirill/_


----------



## PortToday (Mar 10, 2017)

Dober_86 said:


> Three, actually. It is often neglected whereas it's the longest of the three.


Yes, man, you're right. This one is impressive. It leads to the airport and its length is 4.4 km.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Landscape of Khakassia, Siberia. *









_http://rasfokus.ru/photos/photo2107719.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Perm (Пермь). *
btw, Perm is Ekaterinburg's neighbor.









_https://vk.com/rodion_ragozin_photo?z=albums162389887_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Khabarovsk, Far East.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vladivostok, Far East.*









_https://www.instagram.com/knittinglena/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Railway station in Omsk, Siberia. *


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Omsk.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Ussuriysk, Primorsky Krai.*









_http://ussurmedia.ru/news/570422/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vladivostok.*









_https://www.instagram.com/sup_vl/_


----------



## occult (Aug 28, 2016)

*Yoshkar-Ola, Mari El*


----------



## occult (Aug 28, 2016)

*Kazan, Tatarstan*









http://63tur.ru/saidbar/newyear


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vladivostok, view from Shkot Island.
*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Brick-red cliffs of Skot Island, Vladivostok. *


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Southern shore of Shkot Island. *


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Samara*


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2017)

*Suzdal*

Russia by Mauro, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2017)

*Vladimir*

Russia by Mauro, on Flickr


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Samara*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Tobizina Cape, Vladivostok. 
*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*View from Russky Island over Shkot and Popov. Vladivostok. 
*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vladivostok. *









_http://www.newsvl.ru/photos/2017/06/01/159761/#comments_


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Samara*


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Penza*


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Ufa*


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

Волгоград. Над высотой 102.0


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vladivostok. *









_https://www.instagram.com/took63/_


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Samara*


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Saratov*


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Saransk*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

* The Su-chan, Primorsky Krai. *









_ oxsanaogareva 
https://vk.com/vladivostok_prim?w=wall-7745650_107310
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Archipelago in Vladivostok suburbia.
*








_heightwalker
https://vk.com/vladivostok_prim?z=photo-7745650_456247463/album-7745650_00/rev_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Lake Baikal.*









_https://lenta.ru/photo/2017/07/16/miracles/#0
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*The Valley of Geysers, Kamchatka.*









_https://lenta.ru/photo/2017/07/16/miracles/#1_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Lake Baskunchak, Astrakhan Oblast. *
The Russian "Dead sea" as it's extremely salty -> therefore it's the biggest source of salt mining in Russia . 









_https://lenta.ru/photo/2017/07/16/miracles/#3_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*The Kazan Kremlin. *









_https://lenta.ru/photo/2017/07/16/miracles/#4_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Belukha Mountain*, the highest peak of the Altai Mountains (4,506 m)









_https://lenta.ru/photo/2017/07/16/miracles/#5_


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Cathedral of Christ the Saviour*
Cathedral of Christ the Saviour by 13emilio, on Flickr


----------



## occult (Aug 28, 2016)

*Kamchatka*









http://boris-prok.livejournal.com/7673.html


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Got this sunset at Red Square, Moscow some years ago


Atardecer Moscovita by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, on Flickr


----------



## Ford5 (Aug 25, 2017)

Nizhny Tagil,Ural,Russia,exploring the city, and Stalin's architect of the late socialism.


----------



## Ford5 (Aug 25, 2017)

Nizhny Tagil,Ural,Russia


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2017)

*Tula. Uspenskiy sobor*


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/%D1%82%D1%83%D0%BB%D0%B0%20%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%BB%D1%8C/users/olgalytaeva/album/171249/view/704476?type=image&search-author=olgalytaeva&page=0&how=week


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

^^
Really beautiful...kay: :cheers2: Thx for sharing...


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2017)

*Sergiev Posad. Sviato-Troickaya Lavra*


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/terehovalarisa/album/236869/view/1518742?page=0


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2017)

*Pokrovskiy Pogost*


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82/users/lana78/album/67218/view/513967?type=image&search-author=lana78&page=0&how=week


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2017)

*Hermitage Pavilion*, 1721-1725, Peterhof 


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B3%D0%BE%D1%84%20%D0%BF%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BE%D0%BD%20%D1%8D%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%B6/users/ya-beryozonka/album/469360/view/1698970?type=image&search-author=ya-beryozonka&page=0&how=week


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vologda. *


_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kutinina_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Omsk. *


_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vertun68_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Red Square in Rybinsk. *


_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/birykow2008_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Wooden laces of Rybinsk...*


_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ok-18_


----------



## Mitleser (Mar 10, 2017)

Vladivostok, Primorsky Krai as observed from the ISS.










Сергей Рязанский


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Sakhalin. *


_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ky3ne4ik_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Livadiya, Nakhodka, Primorsky Krai. *


_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dubinets-a_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vladivostok. *


_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dubinets-a_


----------



## Mitleser (Mar 10, 2017)

Naberezhnaya street, Staromalinovka, Omsk Oblast


----------



## occult (Aug 28, 2016)

New Jerusalem Monastery, Moscow Oblast









http://35photo.ru/photo_1784042/#author/1784042


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2017)

*Sergiev Posad. Gefsimanskiy Chernigovskiy skit (skete)*


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/terehovalarisa/album/239605/view/1532552?page=0


----------



## Mitleser (Mar 10, 2017)

Irtysh near Staromalinovka, Omsk Oblast


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Petrozavodsk. *









_http://www.nat-geo.ru/photo/1147587/_


----------



## Mitleser (Mar 10, 2017)

Dubna, Moscow Oblast









Image: Becky Ferreira


----------



## Mihailo77 (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Ford5 (Aug 25, 2017)

The Chernoistochinsk, mountain Lime
https://vk.com/lubiteli_fotografii_nt


----------



## Ford5 (Aug 25, 2017)

The Suburbs Tagil


----------



## Ford5 (Aug 25, 2017)

*Nizhny Tagil*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Winter scene in Perm Krai, the Urals.*










_http://59.ru/text/newsline/356323212738560.html
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Islets in Spaseniya Bay, Primorsky Krai, The Russian Far East. *










_https://www.instagram.com/nikolas87/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*The Khekhtsir (Хехцир) mountains, near Khabarovsk, The Russian Far East. *









_http://amurmedia.ru/news/629205/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Sevastopol. *


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

thanks for posting


----------



## Skur_S (Nov 9, 2009)

*Barnaul, Altai krai*


----------



## Polic (Oct 21, 2017)

Fields near Nizhniy Tagil


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Irkutsk, Sukachev's mansion. *
1880s. 









_https://www.instagram.com/lena_zh_/
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

_https://www.instagram.com/denchikgusev/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*St. Petersburg, West Rapid Diameter.
*








_https://www.instagram.com/nikitakits/
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vladivostok, The islet of Papenberg. 
*








_https://www.instagram.com/aleksandrov87ii/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*St. Petersburg.*









_https://www.instagram.com/anna_antonova_live/_


----------



## Swert (Oct 23, 2017)

Авроринская плотина в Черноисточинске


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

I love those timber buildings. But I heard they are disappearing rapidly. Are they not protected?


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Moscow, Zaryadye. *









_https://ria.ru/society/20171103/1508127380.html_


----------



## Mitleser (Mar 10, 2017)

1S launch site, Vostochny Cosmodrome









https://smitsmitty.livejournal.com/271032.html


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Basargin lighhouse, Vladivostok. 
*

_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/smit-smitty/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Ivanovo. *









_https://ria.ru/economy/20171116/1508933863.html_


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

Sergiev Posad









http://www.sergiev.ru/photo/25-yanvarya-1610-goda


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*South Primorye. *









_http://rasfokus.ru/photos/photo1640241.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Khasanski District, Primorye. 
*








_http://rasfokus.ru/photos/photo2536547.html_


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

Moscow


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vladivostok. *


_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gromada-pavel_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Sochi. Railway station. *


_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yulenochekk_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Mount Elbrus resort*, Mir ski lift station.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*St. Petersburg. *









_https://www.instagram.com/p/BenYEeKnlH5/?tagged=россия_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Saratov. *









_https://www.instagram.com/p/BenUP21g2Df/?taken-by=bardin_andrew_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Irkutsk. *


_https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...&search-author=boogie-ivan&page=0&how=created_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Irkutsk. 
*

_https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...&search-author=boogie-ivan&page=0&how=created_


----------



## serg16 (Aug 26, 2014)

Yelets. ZNAMENSKY MONASTERY AT STONE MOUNTAIN

the monastery - http://vif-vrn.ru/viewtopic.php?t=704


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Samara*


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Tver Old bridge


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

*Tver. Volga river*


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

*Tver*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Penza. *









_https://ria.ru/economy/20180216/1514765321.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Platov, new Rostov-On-Don's airport.*









_https://ria.ru/economy/20180216/1514816114.html
_


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

love those iconic scrapers of Moscow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2018)

*Kazan, Tatarstan*


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/sinicza-nina/album/241141/view/1202851?page=3


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Dombai* territory in the North Caucasus.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Bryansk. *

... by Dmitri K., on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vladivostok. *

Sailing vessels Pallada & Nadezhda, Vladivostok, Russia by Katya Nepomilueva, on Flickr


----------



## artObserver (Feb 20, 2016)

St. Basil's Cathedral


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Artek-arena, Crimea*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Storage facility \ museum at a brandy factory in Kaliningrad Oblast.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Perm International Airport*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Fortress of Smolensk* or what's left of it after Napoleon's invasion of 1812. Built in 1595 - 1602.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

^^


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Reflection. Kuckerlinskoe lake, Altai Republic, Russia by Alex Eganov, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Yuzno-sakhalinsk by Alex Eganov, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Nikolay Soldatkin
Trezubets mountain

Trezubets mountain by Nikolay Soldatkin, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

View of a renovated *Tula embankment* and the Tula kremlin.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Sopka sports center in Krasnoyarsk.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Nizhny Novgorod.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*St. Petersburg.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Tea plantation in Solokh-Aul, near Sochi.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Rostov-on-Don.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*St. Petersburg*, the cruiser Aurora museum:


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Moscow's Tsaritsyno*, a palace museum and park:


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Yaroslavl.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Rybinsk*, Yaroslavl Oblast.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Rostov-on-Don*, State bank, 1915.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Kazan*, Baumana Street.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Ekaterinburg: *

Yekaterinburg by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Orenburg: *

18микр г.Оренбурга by ramilpetrov378, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Tver: *

2019-01-28-11-49-52 by Jens Koschitzki, on Flickr


----------



## Cameraman89 (Aug 23, 2018)

*Gorohovets - Vladimir Oblast*









_by ЕШТОКИН Владимир https://foma.ru/gorohovets-grad-presvyatoy-bogoroditsyi.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Bolshiye Vyazyomy (Большие Вязёмы) estate* near Odintsovo, Moscow Oblast, 1780s-1790s.










*An article* about the place on wiki (in Russian).


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

* Pskov Oblast.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Winter scene in st. Petersburg* the world-famous Hermitage museum i.e. the Winter Palace, main residence of the Russian tsars, to the left.


----------



## Yulian Vladmir (Jan 17, 2017)

H18A9989 by Said Aminov, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Dormition Cathedral Vladimir by Tobias, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Cathedral of Saint Demetrius Vladimir by Tobias, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Golden Gate Vladimir (built 1163) by Tobias, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Chita, Lenin Square by Tobias, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Khabarovsk, Amur Water Front by Tobias, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Chita, Siberia by Tobias, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Buddhist temple near Chita, Siberia by Tobias, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

View on Lake Baikal from Svyatoy Nos peninsula by Tobias, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Irtkutsk, Siberia by Tobias, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Baikal Seals on Ushkani Island by Tobias, on Flickr


----------



## Cameraman89 (Aug 23, 2018)

*Moscow*


Moscow, Kazan Cathedral (Our Lady of Kazan), Red Square & Nikolskaya street, Kitai-Gorod, Tverskoy district. by Alexander SACALEVIC, on Flickr


----------



## Cameraman89 (Aug 23, 2018)

Moscow, the Rowan (Sórbus aucupária) near Znamensky Cathedral (Cathedral of the Mother of God of the Sign) of the Znamensky Monastery, Varvarka street, Kitai-Gorod, Zaryadye, Tverskoy district. by Alexander SACALEVIC, on Flickr


----------



## Cameraman89 (Aug 23, 2018)

Moscow winter, Church of Saint Nicholas of Myra in Pyzhy, Bolshaya Ordynka street, Zamoskvorechye district. by Alexander SACALEVIC, on Flickr


----------



## Cameraman89 (Aug 23, 2018)

Moscow, Naprudnaya tower of the Novodevichy convent, Khamovniki district. by Alexander SACALEVIC, on Flickr


----------



## Cameraman89 (Aug 23, 2018)

*Bogolyubovo*


Cloudy by Alexander Stoyalov, on Flickr


----------



## Cameraman89 (Aug 23, 2018)

*Tutayev*


The silence of antiquity by Alexander Stoyalov, on Flickr


----------



## Cameraman89 (Aug 23, 2018)

*Vologda*


Vologda lace winter by Alexander Stoyalov, on Flickr


----------



## Cameraman89 (Aug 23, 2018)

*Pereyaslavl-Zalesskiy*


Untitled by nikitos, on Flickr


----------



## Cameraman89 (Aug 23, 2018)

*Makaryev Monastery*


Макарьевский монастырь by Mikhail Z, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Yamalo-Nenets Autonomous Okrug, Mountains of Polar Ural


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^









by Nastya Bratka


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Kunashir, the Kurils*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*The Aniva lighthouse, Sakhalin*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Ghamsutl settlement in the North Caucasus*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Primorsky Krai.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Brand new Russian-made presidential limo *premiered* at a motor show in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^










by Dmitriy Chistoprudov


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Putorana Plateau, Krasnoyarsk Region


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^










https://vk.com/club_russia_photography


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Lake Kardyvach, Krasnodar Region


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^










https://vk.com/club_russia_photography


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

The Kyzyl-Chin tract, Altai Republic


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^









by Svetlana Kazina


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Marble Canyon Ruskeala, Republic of Karelia


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^









https://vk.com/feed?section=likes&w=wall-101373101_1487692


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Soumgan-Koutuk Cave, Republic of Bashkortostan*










https://vk.com/feed?section=likes&w=wall-101373101_1488680


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Kapov's Cave, Republic of Bashkortostan *


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^









https://vk.com/feed?section=likes&w=wall-101373101_1488656


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Serpentine to the tourist cluster Belokurikha-2, Altai


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^









https://vk.com/feed?section=likes&w=wall-101373101_845313


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Kostroma.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*View of Dubovaya Bay, Sea of Japan, Primorsky Krai*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Lena Pillars* in Yakutia, a UNESCO World Heritage site.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Kungur river, Perm Krai, the Urals*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Klyuchevskaya Sopka, Kamchatka *. The highest active volcano in Eurasia.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Coast of a *Barents Sea*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Dominion tower* by Zaha Hadid, Moscow.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Pavlovsk.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Left bank of Don River*, Rostov-on-Don.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*The Altai range, Siberia.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Boris and Gleb monastery in Rostov Velikiy, Yaroslavl Oblast.*

Founded in 1363.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Dober_86 said:


> Google says it is not in Russia.
> 
> Sacred Pine Trees
> 류재윤
> ...


Thanks, already repaired!


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Akkurum Tract and stone mushrooms, Altai*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^









https://vk.com/otsrussia


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Providence Cove, Chukotka Autonomous Region*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^









https://vk.com/otsrussia


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Egyptian Gate square* in the town of Pushkin, St. Petersburg. 

The gate was built in 1830, architect Adam Menelas, sculptor Vasili Demut-Malinovskiy.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*The Amur tiger*, tsar of animals in Primorsky Krai, the Russian Far East.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*St. Petersburg.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Krasnodar.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vladivostok.*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Bolshoye Bogdo Mt., Astrakhan Region*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

https://vk.com/otsrussia


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Lovozero tundra, Murmansk Region*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^









by Alexey Matveev


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Dombay Ski-Resort, Karachay-Cherkessia Republic*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Maslenitsa celebration* in Nikola-Lenivets.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*The highest waterfall in Eurasia is Talnikovsky, falling down from the Trapezium mountain. Its height is 920 meters. Located in the Krasnoyarsk Territory on the Putorana Plateau*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Midagrabinsky waterfalls, Northern Osetia*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Interior of *Sandunovskie bathhouse* in Moscow, since 1808.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Cape Stolbchaty, Kunashir, the Kurils.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

^^


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

^^


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

^^
More of wondrous Cape Stolbchaty


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Peterhof.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Drama theater in *Kaluga.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*St. Petersburg.*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Krugobaykalskaya Railway*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Sayanogorsk-Cheryomushki highway along the Yenisei River, Krasnoyarsk Krai*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^









by *Olga Malceva*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Beach in Sosnovka, City of Gelendzhik, Krasnodar Krai*










https://vk.com/feed?section=likes&w=wall-74182358_10131


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Kurdzhipsky gorge, Krasnodar Krai*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^









https://vk.com/feed?section=likes&w=wall-74182358_10148


----------



## ancov (Mar 16, 2005)

The future by NCD


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Dancing Grayling Lake, Magadan Region*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Dusse-Alin mountain range, Khabarovsk Territory*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*Kalmykia Sandwaves, Republic of Kalmykia*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^









https://simbiblis.livejournal.com/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

*St. Petersburg*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^









by *Alexandr Petrosyan*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

This time it would be 4 pics by post

*Annabar Plateau, Sakha Republic*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Irkutsk - City Center*

Sin título by neverstop2travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Saint Michael's Castle,St.Petersburg*

Saint Michael's Castle by Philipp Chistyakov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Moscow*

Russia by Andrey Gubanov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dormition Cathedral,Vladimir*

Dormition Cathedral by Andrey Gubanov, en Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Essentuki, Stavropol Krai.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Mineralnye Vody airport, Stavropol Krai.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*The Kandalaksha Inlet of the White Sea.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Churches inside *the fortress of Ivangorod.* Built between 1492-1558.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Nizhny Novgorod,* Bolshaya Pokrovskaya Street.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Arsk, Tatarstan.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Moscow.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*The Pskov Krom (Kremlin).*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Iturup, The Kuril Islands.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*The Izmaylovo Kremlin, Moscow.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Tsarskoye Selo.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Sochi.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Krasnodar.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*St. Petersburg.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Priozersk (ex-Korela), Leningrad Oblast.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

[URL="https://nordprod.livejournal.com/436628.html]*Oryol.*[/URL]


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Arkhangelsk*, a city in the Russian North.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Yaroslavl.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Niznny Novgorod.* View of the Kremlin.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vladimir.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Irkutsk*, a large city near Lake Baikal in Siberia. The Epiphany Cathedral, built in 1718-1746.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*White mosque in Bulgar, Tatarstan.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Kyzyl-chin, Altai.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Kondukovskiye quarry lakes, Tula Oblast.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Tula.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Tula. 'Oktava' art & pubic space.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Yasno Pole eco-park, Tula OBbast.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Magadan.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Khanty-Mansi Autonomous Okrug*, Western Siberia.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Khanty-Mansi Autonomous Okrug*, Western Siberia.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Khanty-Mansi Autonomous Okrug*, Western Siberia.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Khanty-Mansi Autonomous Okrug*, Western Siberia.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Khanty-Mansi Autonomous Okrug*, Western Siberia.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*St. Petersburg.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

New *Gagarin International Airport * in Saratov.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

New *Gagarin International Airport * in Saratov.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

New *Gagarin International Airport * in Saratov.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

New *Gagarin International Airport * in Saratov.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Tula.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Kabardinka, Krasnodar Krai.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*St. Petersburg.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Moscow, Polytechnic Museum.*

The Polytechnic Museum, founded in 1872, is one of the oldest science and technology museums in the world.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Primorsky Krai, Russian Far East.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Gorokhovets.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Gorokhovets.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Gorokhovets.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Ust-Ilimsk, Irkutsk Oblast.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Indigenous peoples' chums (tents) in Yamalo-Nenets AO, Siberia.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Marble grotto, a wonder of Karelia.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Sochi.* Merry X-mas and Happy New Year!


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Oymyakon, Yakutia*. The coldest place i.e. Pole of Cold in the Northern Hemisphere. *-67,7 C *was registered in February, 1933.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Dermatovenerologic clinic in Samara.*

The mansion built in 1879.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Yekaterinburg.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Winter scene in Murmansk Oblast.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*New Year fireworks over Tula Kremlin.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Irkutsk, Siberia.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*The fortress of Smolensk.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Perm, the Urals.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Kislovodsk, the North Caucasus.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Moscow, the Polytechnic Museum.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Sergiev Posad.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*St.Petersburg.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Government building of Tyumen Oblast, Siberia.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Yekaterinburg.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Arkhangelsk.* Chumbarova-Luchinskogo Street.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Arkhangelsk.* River passenger terminal.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Arkhangelsk.* Former merchant trade center.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Arkhangelsk.* St. Nicholas Church.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Arkhangelsk.* House of Surkov (1851).


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Krasnogorsk, Moskva Oblast.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Yekaterinburg:

013_Ekb_Ice_Town_20191227 by Dmitry Vladimirov, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*"Red Dragon", Irtysh Bridge.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Pushkinskiy (Andreevskiy) footbridge, Moscow.*

Constructed in 1999. Main arch was taken from the historical Andreevskiy bridge built in Moscow in 1905-1907, the arch had been moved from its original site via three barges, the towing took just 1.5 hrs.


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Staraya Russa*
Novgorod Oblast





Staraya Russa by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr​


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Arzamas, Nizhny Novgorod Oblast.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Prokopievsk, Kuzbass, Siberia.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*House of Soviets, Kaliningrad.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Kazan.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Nizhny Novgorod.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Kabardino-Balkaria, the North Caucasus.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Komsomolsk-on-Amur.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Tutaev, Yaroslavl Oblast.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Korela fortress, Priozyorsk, Leningrad Oblast.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Yelets, Lipetsk Oblast, Grand Prince Church:*

Yelets 19 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*White Sea–Baltic Canal, lock No. 19*

White Sea–Baltic Canal 34 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Arkhangelsk:*

Arkhangelsk 43 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Shipyard of Brothers Nobel Ltd in Rybinsk:*

Volga River 214 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Oka River. Konstantinovo. Church of Our Lady of Kazan:*

Oka River 4 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Moscow, Ministry of Foreign Affairs building.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Ulan-Ude.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Chelyabinsk.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Bank Bridge, St. Petersburg.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Kazan.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*St. Petersburg.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Kaliningrad.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Cypress in Anapa, Krasnodar Krai.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Moscow.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Moscow. VDNKh.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Inside Ryazan Kremlin.*

Ryazan 8 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vladivostok.*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Town of Torzhok, Tver Region















Instagram







instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Mountains in Kabardino-Balkar Republic


















Джип Туры Экскурсии Поездки в горы (@amazingkbr) • Instagram photos and videos


39K Followers, 31 Following, 1,547 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Джип Туры Экскурсии Поездки в горы (@amazingkbr)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Usva Pillars, Perm Region


















Андрей Дворников (@avdvornikov) • Instagram photos and videos


5,134 Followers, 612 Following, 815 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Андрей Дворников (@avdvornikov)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Karelia Express in Karelia Republic


















Ivan Smelov (@smelov.photo) • Instagram photos and videos


107K Followers, 224 Following, 649 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Ivan Smelov (@smelov.photo)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Extremely cold winter (-45C°) usually happens in Yakutia Republic 


















Radislav Borisov (@roin_north) • Instagram photos and videos


6,288 Followers, 322 Following, 287 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Radislav Borisov (@roin_north)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Nikola-Lenivets — Town of modern-art sculptures 


















Konstantin Kulak (@konstantinkulak) • Instagram photos and videos


2,376 Followers, 1,113 Following, 1,002 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Konstantin Kulak (@konstantinkulak)




instagram.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*A lock on The Volga River in Rybinsk, Yaroslavl Oblast. *















Community wall photos | VK


Photo 4 from Неотразимая Россия's album Community wall photos from 17 May 2020.




vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*The Volga in Rybinsk. 








*






Community wall photos | VK


Photo 10 from Неотразимая Россия's album Community wall photos from 17 May 2020.




vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Krasnoyarsk reservoir: 








*


*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Primorsky Krai: *















Приморский край, Партизанский район.. | Приморье today | Владивосток | VK


Приморский край, Партизанский район Фото: totonophoto




vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Crown of Altai hotel, Kosh-Agach district of the Altai Republic.*











*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Pieridae butterflies by river Mana in Krasnoyarsk Krai:*











*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vladivostok. *




*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Dusse-Alin' mountains in Khabarovsk Krai: *



*...*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Viaduct in Sochi, Krasnodar Territory


















Артем Ронин (@artemronin) • Instagram photos and videos


111K Followers, 122 Following, 916 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Артем Ронин (@artemronin)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Karadakh Gorge, Dagestan Republic, North Caucasus Region















Instagram







instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Flooded church in Kalyazin


















Roman Manukyan (@romanukyan) • Instagram photos and videos


38K Followers, 499 Following, 392 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Roman Manukyan (@romanukyan)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Lama Lake in Putorana Plateau, Krasnoyarsk Territory


















ПЛАТО ПУТОРАНА ОЛЕГ КРАШЕВСКИЙ (@putoranatour) • Instagram photos and videos


27K Followers, 1,911 Following, 1,486 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from ПЛАТО ПУТОРАНА ОЛЕГ КРАШЕВСКИЙ (@putoranatour)




instagram.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*The Chara Sands* *in Zabaykalski Krai.*

Measuring just 3 by 6 km, it's the northernmost and also the smallest desert in Russia.

















Топ-10 необычных мест для отдыха в России


После снятия карантинных мер больше половины россиян готовятся провести отпуск вне своего дома , а треть туристов планируют совершить путешествие исключительно внутри страны. Россияне уже стали ...




realty.rbc.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*The Romantsevskiy range, Tula Oblast.*


















Топ-10 необычных мест для отдыха в России


После снятия карантинных мер больше половины россиян готовятся провести отпуск вне своего дома , а треть туристов планируют совершить путешествие исключительно внутри страны. Россияне уже стали ...




realty.rbc.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*SevKabel Port, St.Petersburg.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*A village in Bashkortostan.*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Sukhona River, Vologda Region















PHOTO AND TRAVEL IN RUSSIA (@amber_sv) • Instagram photos and videos







instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Soviet Soldier Monument in Rzhev















Предпоследний авантюрист (@razum_10) • Instagram photos and videos







instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Fiolent Cape















CRIMEA🌊 PHOTO📷 LIFESTYLE💎 (@angelina.crimea) • Instagram photos and videos







instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Korela Fortress, Leningrad Region















путешествия & истории (@roadgo.ru) • Instagram photos and videos







instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Shavlin Lake, Altai















АКТИВНЫЕ ТУРЫ НА АЛТАЙ (@altaitrekking) • Instagram photos and videos







instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kolomna Kremlin


















Юлия🌾Русская душа (@juliaruspirit) • Instagram photos and videos


87K Followers, 765 Following, 1,681 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Юлия🌾Русская душа (@juliaruspirit)




instagram.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Cape Tikhiy, Sakhalin.*


















Сахалинцы создали народный природный парк на дальневосточных гектарах


В Сахалинской области группа экологов открыла народный природный парк "Мыс Тихий" на дальневосточных гектарах. Экологическая достопримечательность находится неподалеку от села Тихого Макаровского района. — Уникальный ландшафт, живописные водопады и рокот...




sakhalin.info


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Mosolov estate, Tula Oblast. *


















В Дубне отреставрировали усадьбу Мосоловых


Работа по восстановлению длилась с 2014 года.




myslo.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Tree hotel in Tula Oblast.*


















Купола, капсулы пришельцев и дом на дереве: самые необычные гостиницы Тульской области


Они удивляют и внешним видом, конечно, и ценником. Но забавно!




myslo.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Orenburg Oblast:*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Yekaterinburg:*











*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Summer in *Yakutsk* (-30 -40 C and colder in winter):


















3 августа закрывается пляж в 202 микрорайоне.


Соответствующее постановление подписала сегодня глава Якутска Сардана Авксентьева.




news.ykt.ru


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kezrnoy-Am Lake, Chechnya Republic















Нашел себя на Кавказе🌋 (@alexskalin) • Instagram photos and videos







instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Volcanos of Kamchatka Peninsula















Max Muench (@muenchmax) • Instagram photos and videos







instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

City of Saratov















Олег Елкис (@gtnoodle) • Instagram photos and videos







instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ancient Fortress of Derbent, Dagestan Republic















ЯКОВЛЕВ ДИМА фотограф Москва (@yakdm) • Instagram photos and videos







instagram.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Sakhalin:*












https://skr.su/news/post/140444/


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Moscow:*










*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Kadosh, Tuapse, Krasnodar Krai. *



*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Yablonov fortress (replica), Belgorod Oblast:*










*...*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Bears on Hakytsyn River, Kamchatka Peninsula










Photo by Vladimir Omelin


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

View from Chitinza Mount, Far East Region










Photo by Vitaly Berkov


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Black Sea coast in Novy Svet settlement










Photo by Alexander Trashin


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Salesman in a port of Sevastopol










Photo by Hleb Petukhov


----------



## dubai3dmax (Jul 12, 2020)

Space rocket in VDNKH


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Mriya Resort Hotel in Yalta















Instagram







instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Triozerye Bay, Far East Region


















(@skycos27) • Instagram photos and videos


998 Followers, 700 Following, 303 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from (@skycos27)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Akkem Lake, Altai mountains















Дарья (@dasha_gv) • Instagram photos and videos







instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Festival of supserfing in St Petersburg


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Rostokin Aqueduct, Moscow: *










*...*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> Triozerye Bay, Far East Region
> 
> View attachment 397353
> 
> ...


On ground, photos are mine:


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ice of Baikal Lake


















Dmitry Arkhipov (@d.arkhipov) • Instagram photos and videos


160K Followers, 666 Following, 1,026 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Dmitry Arkhipov (@d.arkhipov)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Gizhgith Lake, Kabardino-Balkar Republic















Instagram







instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Krasnaya Polyana District in Sochi


















Курорт Красная Поляна (@krasnaya_polyana_resort) • Instagram photos and videos


246K Followers, 225 Following, 6,959 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Курорт Красная Поляна (@krasnaya_polyana_resort)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Aygir Rock, Bashkortostan Republic


















помпусик (@pompusik) • Instagram photos and videos


1 Followers, 4 Following, 0 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from помпусик (@pompusik)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


















помпусик (@pompusik) • Instagram photos and videos


1 Followers, 4 Following, 0 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from помпусик (@pompusik)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Vladikavkaz, North Caucasus Region


















Мировой Михо 🌍⛺️🧗🏼‍♂️🗻📷🎬 (@mikhoshka) • Instagram photos and videos


93K Followers, 547 Following, 1,021 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Мировой Михо 🌍⛺️🧗🏼‍♂️🗻📷🎬 (@mikhoshka)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^


















Мировой Михо 🌍⛺️🧗🏼‍♂️🗻📷🎬 (@mikhoshka) • Instagram photos and videos


93K Followers, 547 Following, 1,021 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Мировой Михо 🌍⛺️🧗🏼‍♂️🗻📷🎬 (@mikhoshka)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Iturup Island, Far East Region


















Maxim Evdokimov (@maxim_evdokimov_photographer) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 75 Following, 1,953 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Maxim Evdokimov (@maxim_evdokimov_photographer)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ajeck Waterfall, Krasnodar Territory


















Путешественник по Кавказу и Крыму (@kukartaman) • Instagram photos and videos


39K Followers, 854 Following, 917 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Путешественник по Кавказу и Крыму (@kukartaman)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Shavlinskoye Lake, Altai


















Daria Masterskikh (@dmasterskikh) • Instagram photos and videos


1,171 Followers, 317 Following, 1,043 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Daria Masterskikh (@dmasterskikh)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Rybinsk, Yaroslavl Region


















Viktoriya Vladimirovna (@viktoriyarock5) • Instagram photos and videos


1,109 Followers, 591 Following, 806 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Viktoriya Vladimirovna (@viktoriyarock5)




instagram.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Tver.*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

"Cheesee" rocks in mountains of Karachay-Cherkess Republic


















Антон I Пятигорск I КМВ (@xantoxax) • Instagram photos and videos


29K Followers, 8,161 Following, 2,908 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Антон I Пятигорск I КМВ (@xantoxax)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Town of Gurzuf


















ᐯᗩE IՏᗩKᕼᗩᑎYᗩᑎ (@djisochi) • Instagram photos and videos


9,777 Followers, 1,458 Following, 725 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from ᐯᗩE IՏᗩKᕼᗩᑎYᗩᑎ (@djisochi)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

"Deers streams" National Park, Sverdlovsk Region


















Yury Ufimtsev (@gusiebusi) • Instagram photos and videos


7,405 Followers, 2,554 Following, 305 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Yury Ufimtsev (@gusiebusi)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Lazovsk National Reserve, Far East Region


















Евгения Толмачева (@jenytolm) • Instagram photos and videos


2,252 Followers, 868 Following, 873 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Евгения Толмачева (@jenytolm)




instagram.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Yantarny Beach, Kaliningrad Oblast:


















Никакого «Казантипа»: что происходит на пляже в Янтарном у «инопланетных конструкций»


Никита Маршунок утверждает, что это не вечеринки, а «прежде всего, архитектурный инновационный проект».




www.newkaliningrad.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> Lazovsk National Reserve, Far East Region
> 
> View attachment 469403
> 
> ...


Could you be more specific? The Far East is the size of 1,5 European Unions after all! Lazovskiy national park is located in Primorsky Krai.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Dober_86 said:


> Could you be more specific? The Far East is the size of 1,5 European Unions after all! Lazovskiy national park is located in Primorsky Krai.


Got it


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

St. Petersburg


















ᴅᴀɴɪᴇʟ | ᴡᴀʟᴋɪɴɢ ɪɴ ᴛʜᴇ ᴀɪʀ (@kvant_man) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 383 Following, 986 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from ᴅᴀɴɪᴇʟ | ᴡᴀʟᴋɪɴɢ ɪɴ ᴛʜᴇ ᴀɪʀ (@kvant_man)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Imeretinsk Lake, Karachay-Cherkess Republic, North Caucasus Region


















РЕПОРТАЖНЫЙ ФОТОГРАФ | КРАСНОДАР (@chertezhnik.photo) • Instagram photos and videos


3,020 Followers, 399 Following, 430 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from РЕПОРТАЖНЫЙ ФОТОГРАФ | КРАСНОДАР (@chertezhnik.photo)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Beach of Black Sea coast in Gelendzhik City, Krasnodar Territory


















Геленджик - город мечты. (@gelendzhikcity) • Instagram photos and videos


66K Followers, 557 Following, 1,852 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Геленджик - город мечты. (@gelendzhikcity)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ancient Kremlin in a city of Rostov the Great


















ПУТЕШЕСТВИЯ | ФОТО | ЭКСКУРСИИ (@only_elena) • Instagram photos and videos


44K Followers, 412 Following, 1,216 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from ПУТЕШЕСТВИЯ | ФОТО | ЭКСКУРСИИ (@only_elena)




instagram.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Bermamyt Plateau, Kabardino-Balkar Republic, North Caucasus Region


















НИНА • ПУТЕШЕСТВИЯ ПО МИРУ (@nina_letstravel) • Instagram photos and videos


38K Followers, 617 Following, 3,760 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from НИНА • ПУТЕШЕСТВИЯ ПО МИРУ (@nina_letstravel)




instagram.com


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Catherine Palace at Tsarskoe Selo by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Youth center in Khandyga settlement, Yakutia.














Community wall photos | VK


Photo 5466 from Архитектурные излишества's album Community wall photos from 7 February 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

A peculiar house in Kozelsk:













__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 63349 from Путешествия по городам России's album Community wall photos from 10 February 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Allegedly, the largest globe in Europe is located in Dorogobuž, Smolensk Oblast.













__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 63381 from Путешествия по городам России's album Community wall photos from 10 February 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kaliningrad.














Community wall photos | VK


Photo 64869 from Путешествия по городам России's album Community wall photos from 10 February 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Oldenburgski Palace in the village of Ramon, Voronež Oblast.













__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 1 from Путешествия по городам России's album Community wall photos from 10 February 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Myshkin, a town in Yaroslavl Oblast. Pop. 5,500 people.













__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 1 from Путешествия по городам России's album Community wall photos from 10 February 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Sarykum dunes nature reserve, a visitor center (2019), Dagestan.

















Визит-центр заповедника «Сарыкумские барханы» в Дагестане


Здание визит-центра, расположенное на фоне высоких песчаных дюн, — не просто точка приема гостей и входа в заповедник, но и новая достопримечательность, символизирующая немногословную, но завораживающую красоту этих мест.




prorus.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Zaraysk, pop. 25,000.

















Среди людей: ТОП-30 общественных пространств из ПР95


После перезапуска журнала каждый наш номер — это еще и список победителей конкурса архитектурных проектов в той или иной области за последние два-три года, отобранных компетентным международным жюри. И сегодня самое время объявить и поздравить победителей выпуска ПР95, посвященного общественным...




prorus.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Dreamland, the largest indoor amusement park in Europe. Moscow.













Andrey Bashenov | VK







m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Schelykovo, Kostroma Oblast.













__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 1 from Путешествия по городам России's album Community wall photos from 12 February 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Schelykovo, Kostroma Oblast.













__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 2 from Путешествия по городам России's album Community wall photos from 12 February 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kirche of St. Maria Magdalena (1904), Primorsk, Leningrad Oblast.













__





Северный модерн😍 Великолепная кирха Святой.. | Путешествия по городам России | VK


Северный модерн😍 Великолепная кирха Святой Марии Магдалины (фин. Koivisto) 1904 года постройки. Приморск, Ленинградская обл.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

^^


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

St. Isaac Cathedral, St. Petersburg.













__





Один билет в зимний Питер, пожалуйста. | Архитектура | World Architecture | VK


Один билет в зимний Питер, пожалуйста.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Stolby (The Pillars) nature reserve, Krasnoyarsk.













__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 31439 from ПЕЙЗАЖИ РОССИИ | Туризм's album Community wall photos from 13 February 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kazan.













__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 2 from Путешествия по городам России's album Community wall photos from 14 February 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Yakutsk.

















Развлечения в ледовом городке в 202 микрорайоне Якутска. Фотографии.


В Якутске начал работу ледовый городок в 202 микрорайоне. Посетителям предлагают скатиться с горок, работает аренда надувных санок (тюбов), на территории возвели ледяные и снежные фигуры с подсветкой. Вот фотографии, описывающие моменты начала весны 2021 года.




news.ykt.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Grotto on the shore of Lake Baikal.













__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 4748 from Это Россия, детка's album Community wall photos from 18 February 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Moscow changes...














Community wall photos | VK


Photo 5147 from Это Россия, детка's album Community wall photos from 18 February 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Oreshek Fortress, XIV century.













__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 4 from Это Россия, детка's album Community wall photos from 18 February 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Winter scene in Krasnoyarsk, Siberia.











https://photos.rg.ru/2021/01/14/a8081215.html#photo=572941


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Krasnaya Polyana, Sochi.











https://photos.rg.ru/2021/01/14/a8081215.html#photo=572954


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Winter in Grozny, Chechnya.











https://photos.rg.ru/2021/01/14/a8081215.html#photo=572955


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Nižny Novgorod Fair.












__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 2 from Путешествия по городам России's album Community wall photos from 21 February 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Belogorsk, St. Nicholas monastery, Perm Krai, the Urals.












__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 4 from Путешествия по городам России's album Community wall photos from 21 February 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Ruskeala Express, Karelia.












__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 61821 from Путешествия по городам России's album Community wall photos from 21 February 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Samara.












__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 3 from Путешествия по городам России's album Community wall photos from 21 February 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

In the village of Mamontovo, Tambov Oblast.












__





Земная красота, Тамбовская область: город Тамбов,.. | Путешествия по городам России | VK


Земная красота, Тамбовская область: город Тамбов, село Мамонтово, Мамонтова пустынь. Фото: vyguzov68




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Ancient Ivangorod fortress on the border with Estonia.












__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 1 from Путешествия по городам России's album Community wall photos from 20 February 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Murmansk, the largest city in the world beyond the Polar Circle (pop. 300K).













__





Красавец Мурманск! | Отсталая Россия | VK


Красавец Мурманск!




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Murmansk.












__





Красавец Мурманск! | Отсталая Россия | VK


Красавец Мурманск!




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Smolensk.












__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 38887 from Отсталая Россия's album Community wall photos from 21 February 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Novorossiysk, Krasnodar Krai. By the by, it is the largest seaport of Russia.












__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 38932 from Отсталая Россия's album Community wall photos from 22 February 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Magnitogorsk, Chelyabinsk Oblast, South Urals.












__





Error | VK







m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Sochi.












__





Ржавый устаревший Жигуль и очередной унылый.. | Отсталая Россия | VK


Ржавый устаревший Жигуль и очередной унылый мрачный российский город. Так и живём...




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Old Ladoga, built in 882 AD.












__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 1 from Путешествия по городам России's album Community wall photos from 28 February 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Suzdal.












__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 7 from Путешествия по городам России's album Community wall photos from 28 February 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Suzdal.












__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 5 from Путешествия по городам России's album Community wall photos from 28 February 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Suzdal.












__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 3 from Путешествия по городам России's album Community wall photos from 28 February 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Minor Chinese Bridge in historic Alexandrovskiy Park, Tsarskoye Selo (Pushkin), Saint Petersburg. Built in 1786.












__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 60775 from Путешествия по городам России's album Community wall photos from 25 February 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Village of Yurino, Republic of Mariy El. The Sheremetievs estate.












__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 5 from Путешествия по городам России's album Community wall photos from 28 March 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

^^
Same location.












__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 10 from Путешествия по городам России's album Community wall photos from 28 March 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Fine traditional woodwork. This one form the village of Soymitsy, Ivanovo Oblast.












__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 56549 from Путешествия по городам России's album Community wall photos from 28 March 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kazan. 😁
















Лучшие снимки получаются случайно


Транспорт тоже можно снять красиво




m.metronews.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Nizhny Novgorod, State bank building.
















Что посмотреть в Нижнем Новгороде: 11 главных достопримечательностей


Основанный в 1221 году, Нижний Новгород сохранил до наших дней множество памятников архитектуры разных столетий. В городе идеальные условия для неспешной прогулки — путешествия по историческим эпохам




realty.rbc.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Nizhny Novgorod.
















Что посмотреть в Нижнем Новгороде: 11 главных достопримечательностей


Основанный в 1221 году, Нижний Новгород сохранил до наших дней множество памятников архитектуры разных столетий. В городе идеальные условия для неспешной прогулки — путешествия по историческим эпохам




realty.rbc.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Nizhny Novgorod, regional courthouse.
















Что посмотреть в Нижнем Новгороде: 11 главных достопримечательностей


Основанный в 1221 году, Нижний Новгород сохранил до наших дней множество памятников архитектуры разных столетий. В городе идеальные условия для неспешной прогулки — путешествия по историческим эпохам




realty.rbc.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Chkalov stairs, Nizhny Novgorod. 
















Что посмотреть в Нижнем Новгороде: 11 главных достопримечательностей


Основанный в 1221 году, Нижний Новгород сохранил до наших дней множество памятников архитектуры разных столетий. В городе идеальные условия для неспешной прогулки — путешествия по историческим эпохам




realty.rbc.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Tobolsk Kremlin, Tyumen Oblast Siberia.
















Докатились: Ермака, присоединившего Сибирь к России, превращают в «оккупанта»


Именем казачьего атамана не хотят называть новый аэропорт Тобольска - первой сибирской столицы




www.kp.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Lena Pillars, Yakutia.









__
https://www.reddit.com/r/russia/comments/mptufq


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

TV tower in Perm:
















Пермская телебашня засветилась в честь юбилея полета Гагарина в Космос. Фоторепортаж


Подсветка будет активна сегодня до 24:00. В Перми в честь 60-летия полета Юрия Гагарина в космоса запустили архитектурно-художественную подсветку пермской телевизионной башне.




properm.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Tula:













Тула Life | VK


Тула - сердце России!




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Krasnodar:












__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 4432 from Это Россия, детка's album Community wall photos from 18 April 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kaliningrad:












__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 4495 from Это Россия, детка's album Community wall photos from 4 April 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Saint Petersburg.












__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 4498 from Это Россия, детка's album Community wall photos from 3 April 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Yergaki mountain range, South Siberia.












__





Community wall photos | VK


Photo 4504 from Это Россия, детка's album Community wall photos from 2 April 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Zelenogradsk, Kaliningrad Oblast.












__





Зеленоградск в Калининградской области (до.. | Путешествия по городам России | VK


Зеленоградск в Калининградской области (до 1946 года — Кранц) - настоящий Город кошек! Кроме того что здесь расположился Мурариум - музей кошек, сами




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Zelenogradsk.












__





Зеленоградск в Калининградской области (до.. | Путешествия по городам России | VK


Зеленоградск в Калининградской области (до 1946 года — Кранц) - настоящий Город кошек! Кроме того что здесь расположился Мурариум - музей кошек, сами




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Zelenogradsk.












__





Зеленоградск в Калининградской области (до.. | Путешествия по городам России | VK


Зеленоградск в Калининградской области (до 1946 года — Кранц) - настоящий Город кошек! Кроме того что здесь расположился Мурариум - музей кошек, сами




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kirillo-Belozerskiy monastery, Vologda Oblast. Founded in 1397.












__





📸 Кирилло-Белозерский монастырь, Вологодская.. | Путешествия по городам России | VK


📸 Кирилло-Белозерский монастырь, Вологодская область, Россия (январь 2021)




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Novosibirsk in May:








Source: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Novorossiysk, the largest seaport in Russia. Located on the Black Sea.








Source: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Orenburg:








Source: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Ufa, monument to Salavat Yulaev, Bashkir national hero.








Source: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

A vet clinic in Skolkovo.








Source: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Moscow.








Source: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Tea plantations in Greater Sochi.








Source: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kaliningrad.








Source: Проехался по Калининградской области. Кайфанул... | Челябинский урбанист | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kazan, the Millennium Bridge.








Source: В прошлом году в Казани открыли спортивный.. | Челябинский урбанист | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Galitskiy Park, Krasnodar. Built on private initiative as a gift to his hometown by local businessman Sergey Galitskiy. Same goes for a stadium and a football academy (greenish buildings) on the upper left.








Source: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Lake Vorsmenskoye, Niznhiy Novgorod Oblast & St. Trinity monastery, XVI century.








Source: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

"Golden City", a tourist complex being built by a Chinese entrepreneur in the village of Petropavlovskaya, Tula Oblast.








Source: Золотой город. Тульская область, Венёвский.. | Путешествия по городам России | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Vladikavkaz.








Source: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Vorobyovo estate, Kaluga Oblast. Not in the best shape, as we can see it could use a renovation.








Source: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Early morning in Vladimir. The Golden Gate in the foreground constructed in 1164 AD.








Source: Тот самый час, когда Золотые ворота Владимира.. | Путешествия по городам России | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Lake Sungul, Chelyabinsk Oblast, The Urals.








Source: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Yeniseisk, deep in Siberia. A virtually unknown town even in Russia though it boasts rich historical heritage, so that it was admitted onto the preliminary list for UNESCO World Heritage roster.








Source: Хоть Енисейск и включён в предварительный список.. | Архитектурные излишества | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Yeniseisk:


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Yeniseisk:


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Yeniseisk:








Source: Dmitry Tarabara | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Buryatia. The valley of extinct volcanoes. There are nine of them overall. The one in picture is 140 meters high.








Link: Загадочная долина потухших вулканов в Бурятии: что же там произошло?


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kostomuksha, Karelia.








Link: "Уровень Европы". Показываю 5 городов России 2021 года (из глубинки), где жизнь по стандартам ЕС. Забываешь, что живешь в РФ


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Svetlogorsk, Kaliningrad Oblast.








Link: "Уровень Европы". Показываю 5 городов России 2021 года (из глубинки), где жизнь по стандартам ЕС. Забываешь, что живешь в РФ


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Rostov the Great.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

In the village of Ostashevo, Kostroma Oblast.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Open air theater in Nizhny Novgorod.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kolomna.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Irkutsk, Siberia.








Source: 10 лучших городов России. Побывать здесь должен каждый!


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Tula.








Source: 10 худших городов России. Места, где вы точно не захотите оказаться


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Tobolsk, Siberia.








Source: 10 лучших городов России. Побывать здесь должен каждый!


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The town of Plës.








Source: 10 лучших городов России. Побывать здесь должен каждый!


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Rybinsk.








Source: Рыбинск. Из заурядной провинции в уникальный для России туристический бренд


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Irkutsk, Siberia.








Source: 20 лучших достопримечательностей России, созданных в XXI веке


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Buryatia. The Baikal nature reserve, the tourist complex.








Source: 20 лучших достопримечательностей России, созданных в XXI веке


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Park Zaryadie, Moscow.








Source: 20 лучших достопримечательностей России, созданных в XXI веке


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Vladivostok.








Link: Генеральный прокурор РФ открыл новый юридический институт во Владивостоке – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Yaroslavskiy railway station, Moscow.








Link: 10 самых красивых вокзалов Транссибирской магистрали


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Irkutsk railway station.








Link: 10 самых красивых вокзалов Транссибирской магистрали


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Novosibirsk, main railway station.








Link: 10 самых красивых вокзалов Транссибирской магистрали


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Uram extreme park, Kazan. Built in 2020.








Link: Новое место. Скейт-парк, памп-трек и площадки для стритбола в экстрим-парке «Урам» - Инде


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kazan.








Link: Обновленное место. Панки в прошлом, ансамбль танца в настоящем и дизайн с реверансом татарской истории в КЦ «Чулпан» - Инде


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Moscow.








Link: Как живет Россия за пределами Москвы и почему за этими пределами так не любят москвичей


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Remnants of Truvor settlement in Pskov Oblast, VIII century AD. 








Link: Нестандартные идеи для путешествия по России: Псков и Воронеж. Что посмотреть и для чего однозначно стоит туда попасть


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Gdov Kremlin, the current stone one built in 1431 in place of a wooden fortress.








Link: Нестандартные идеи для путешествия по России: Псков и Воронеж. Что посмотреть и для чего однозначно стоит туда попасть


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Yekaterinburg.








Link: Синдром местного жителя: почему люди не любят смотреть свои города, а стремятся куда-то уехать


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Esplanade in Perm.








Link: Как прогрессирует Пермь. Показываю, что классного сделано в городе


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The village of Palekh, pop. 4000.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Palekh.








Link: Палех - образцово-показательная деревня художников и её ностальгические красоты


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Palekh.








Link: Палех - образцово-показательная деревня художников и её ностальгические красоты


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Rzhev memorial.








Source: Мемориальный комплекс в память обо всех солдатах.. | Путешествия по городам России | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kislovodsk.








Link: Курортный парк Кисловодска. Он настолько масштабен,.. | Путешествия по городам России | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Moscow, Kuznetsky Most.








Link: Улицы разных городов, от прогулки по которым получаешь максимум эстетического удовольствия и множество красивых фотографий


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Moscow.








Link: Улицы разных городов, от прогулки по которым получаешь максимум эстетического удовольствия и множество красивых фотографий


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Rostov-on-Don.








Link: Улицы разных городов, от прогулки по которым получаешь максимум эстетического удовольствия и множество красивых фотографий


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Rostov-on-Don, Bolshaya Sadovaya St.








Link: Улицы разных городов, от прогулки по которым получаешь максимум эстетического удовольствия и множество красивых фотографий


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kislovodsk, Stavropol Krai, North Caucasus.








Link: Улицы разных городов, от прогулки по которым получаешь максимум эстетического удовольствия и множество красивых фотографий


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kislovodsk.








Link: Улицы разных городов, от прогулки по которым получаешь максимум эстетического удовольствия и множество красивых фотографий


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Saint Petersburg.








Link: Улицы разных городов, от прогулки по которым получаешь максимум эстетического удовольствия и множество красивых фотографий


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Old historical drugstore in Krasnodar. 








Link: Улицы разных городов, от прогулки по которым получаешь максимум эстетического удовольствия и множество красивых фотографий


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kaliningrad.








Link: В Калининградской области введут курортный сбор — FUN&SUN Expert


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Fiagdon monastery, North Ossetia.








Link: Северная Осетия откроет туристам новые возможности отдыха — FUN&SUN Expert


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Russky bridge, Vladivostok.








Link: Молодежь ждут на Дальнем Востоке — FUN&SUN Expert


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Sakhalin Island, The Russian Far East.








Link: Летними чартерами на Сахалин воспользовались тысячи туристов — FUN&SUN Expert


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Yaroslavl.








Link: Ежегодный фестиваль «Пир на Волге» пройдет в сентябре — FUN&SUN Expert


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Lotus flowers blooming in Astrakhan Oblast.








Source: Своеобразный климат Астраханской области создал.. | Это Россия, детка | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Sochi. Sirius center.








Link: 🇷🇺Сочи. Ночной парк науки и искусств.. | Uchilka Plokhaya | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kazan.








Link: Uchilka's wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Syktyvkar, Komi.








Link: Яркий Сыктывкар! | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Moscow:


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Pur Bridge, Yamal (Arctic Siberia):








Link: https://vtb2021.tass.ru/?utm_source=tass&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=teaser


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Pulkovo airport, Saint Petersburg.








Link: https://vtb2021.tass.ru/3/?utm_source=tass&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=teaser


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Western rapid diameter, Saint Petersburg.








Link: https://vtb2021.tass.ru/4/?utm_source=tass&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=teaser


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Novorossiysk Seaport grain terminal.








Link: https://vtb2021.tass.ru/7/?utm_source=tass&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=teaser


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Moscow, VTB Arena in the center and the surroundings.








Link: https://vtb2021.tass.ru/7/?utm_source=tass&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=teaser


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Samara.








Link: Uchilka's wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Tobolsk, Siberia. A new Remezov airport.








Link: Uchilka's wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Belgorod Arena.








Link: Uchilka's wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Seydash culture center, Kazan.








Link: Uchilka's wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Yegorievsk, Moscow Oblast.








Link: Uchilka's wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Dolgoprudny, residential district. 








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Omsk, drama theater.








Source: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kaliningrad. New building stylized as German/moderne.
















Жилье для Вас, строящиеся объекты, проспект Мира, 89-91а, Калининград — 2ГИС


Жилье для Вас, строящиеся объекты: адреса со входами на карте, отзывы, фото, номера телефонов, время работы и как доехать




2gis.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Vladivostok, Far Eastern Federal University (FEFU).








Source: Осень в кампусе


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kimry, Tver Oblast.








Source: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Renzo Piano's House of culture opens in Moscow. It's a renovation of a former power plant built in 1907.
















Renzo Piano’s GES-2 V-A-C House of Culture opens in Moscow


The V-A-C Foundation celebrates its new design by Renzo Piano – the GES-2 House of Culture in Moscow, set in a former power station




www.wallpaper.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Izborsk fortress.








Source: Изборск - место, где можно почувствовать себя рыцарем. Обязательно к посещению!


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The village of Izborsk, Pskov Oblast.








Link: Изборск - место, где можно почувствовать себя рыцарем. Обязательно к посещению!


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Saint Petersburg.








Link: LEGENDA — осознанный девелопмент в Санкт-Петербурге


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Enghels, Saratov Oblast.








Link: Удивительный Энгельс: как соль «создала» целый город и обогатила людей. На улицах много старинных зданий и чисто


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Tver.








Link: 9 самых необычных СОВРЕМЕННЫХ ПОСТРОЕК в России, о которых вы не слышали


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Ooglich, a town in Yaroslavl Oblast.








Link: Углич - родина Смутного времени и русской колбасы: как выглядит волжский город и чем он интересен


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

More Ooglich:








Link: Углич - родина Смутного времени и русской колбасы: как выглядит волжский город и чем он интересен


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Ooglich:








Link: https://avatars.mds.yandex.net/get-...4546f23dd_6169b29fffdef07a4a22cf24/scale_1200


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Myshkin, Yaroslavl Oblast.








Link: Мышкин - уютный, самобытный город, который превратил забавный топоним в настоящий бренд


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Myshkin:








Link: Мышкин - уютный, самобытный город, который превратил забавный топоним в настоящий бренд


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Town of Plyos:








Link: Плёс: выездная Рублевка и место притяжения туристов


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Plyos:








Link: Плёс: выездная Рублевка и место притяжения туристов


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Plyos:








Link: Плёс: выездная Рублевка и место притяжения туристов


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Riverside in Plyos:








Link: Плёс: выездная Рублевка и место притяжения туристов


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Plyos:








Link: Плёс: выездная Рублевка и место притяжения туристов


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kimry, Tver Oblast.








Link: Кимры - заповедник исчезающего деревянного модерна


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kaliningrad. The Cathedral.








Link: Зима в России: От Сочи до Владивостока (ФОТО)


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Saint Petersburg. St. Isaac's cathedral.








Link: Зима в России: От Сочи до Владивостока (ФОТО)


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Moscow, river passenger terminal - north.








Link: Зима в России: От Сочи до Владивостока (ФОТО)


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Volgograd, Motherland Calls! memorial.








Link: Зима в России: От Сочи до Владивостока (ФОТО)


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Tobolsk, Soberia. The Kremlin:








Link: Зима в России: От Сочи до Владивостока (ФОТО)


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Khanty-Mansiysk, monument to mammoths:








Link: Зима в России: От Сочи до Владивостока (ФОТО)


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Vladivostok, particles are falling en masse after an unprecedented icing of the Russkiy Bridge in November 2020.








Link: Зима в России: От Сочи до Владивостока (ФОТО)


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

A surfer going to the beach in Kamchatka region:








Link: Зима в России: От Сочи до Владивостока (ФОТО)


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Lake Baikal, Siberia. A car is just a dot opposite the huge rock:








Link: Зима в России: От Сочи до Владивостока (ФОТО)


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kazan, from the snowdrifted Volga river.








Link: Зима в России: От Сочи до Владивостока (ФОТО)


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Lena Pillars, Yakutia, the Russian Far East.








Link: Сибирские Ленские столбы: Новая локация для "Игры престолов"


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Tourist disembark a cruise ship to go on a trek to the Lena Pillars:








Link: Сибирские Ленские столбы: Новая локация для "Игры престолов"


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Suzdal.








Link: Города с ЛУЧШИМИ асфальтированными дорогами в России


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Saint Petersburg, Petropavlovskaya (Peter and Paul) fortress.








Link: Города с ЛУЧШИМИ асфальтированными дорогами в России


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Inside the Tobolsk Kremlin.








Link: Города с ЛУЧШИМИ асфальтированными дорогами в России


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Belfry in Kalyazin, Tver Oblast. The only structure left of a village flooded in the 1930 as a result of a reservoir created for a hydroelectric dam. The belfry is currently being renovated by the way.








Link: 50 ЭПИЧЕСКИХ заброшенных мест в России (ФОТО)


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Rostov-on-Don.








Link: Парк Революции в Ростове-на-Дону – самый красивый парк города, на мой взгляд


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Bryanchaninov estate, the village of Pokrovskoye, Vologda Oblast.








Link: Власти восстановили объект культурного наследия: смотрим, что получилось


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Dolgie Gory (Long Hills), Orenburg Oblast.








Link: Самая красивая страна. Показываю мои лучшие фотографии, снятые в России за год.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The museum of amber, Kaliningrad.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Paveletskaya shopping mall, Moscow. Opened in 2021.








Link: Подземный торговый центр на Павелецкой


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Ryazan.








Link: Новогодняя Рязань оказалась вполне хороша


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Železnodorožny, Kaliningrad Oblast.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

A vineyard on the outskirts of Novorossiysk, Krasnodar Krai.








Link: Залили вином: почему Украина и Китай закупают российское


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Vladivostok.








Link: Глава Минвостока рассказал о расширении программы реновации в ДФО


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Bolsheokhtinsky Bridge, Saint Petersburg.









__
https://www.reddit.com/r/russia/comments/sa554s


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Near Krasnoyarsk, Siberia.









__
https://www.reddit.com/r/russia/comments/s9dt3h


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

At the entrance to the museum of The Rise of the Machines (robotics), Moscow.









__
https://www.reddit.com/r/russia/comments/s9dm8j


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Early morning in Kostroma.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The town of Yelets, Lipetsk Oblast.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kostroma.








Link: Работы в Костромском кремле: фоторепортаж


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Vladivostok.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Karelia, the land of lakes.








Link: Случайно на карте обнаружил тонкую линию дороги между двух озёр в Карелии. Съездил туда и обалдел от красоты


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Presnya City residential towers, Moscow.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Observation deck in Novosibirsk (Zaeltsovsky Bor).








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

One of McDonald's restaurants in Kazan.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

L-Town, Chelyabinsk.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Vyborg.








Link: Выборг в Ленинградской области — город с европейскими.. | Путешествия по городам России | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kostroma.








Link: Красивая Кострома Фото: svetosh_13 | Путешествия по городам России | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Valdai.








Link: Налево пойдешь - шаурму найдёшь, направо - в парадную попадёшь. Как живёт Валдай, город меж двух столиц?


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Abrau-Dürso in winter, Krasnodar Krai.








Link: Побывали на знаменитом Абрау-Дюрсо спустя 12 лет. Показываю, во что превратилось это место сейчас


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Sebezh, Pskov Oblast.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Desnogorsk, Smolensk Oblast.








Link: Атомпарк в Десногорске в Смоленской области.. | Cityzond | архитектура и урбанистика | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Spotted seals relaxing in Vladivostok. They will migrate further north in April.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Vladivostok.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kaliningrad.








Link: Калининград 🍂 | Bloom | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Tver.








Link: Тверь. #архэ | Архитектура и экономика | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kirov (Vyatka).








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Saint Petersburg.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Pine woods in Sverdlovsk Oblast, the Urals.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Abrakovo resort, Bashkortostan.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Sea of chamomiles in Lipetsk Oblast.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Ulan Ude:*








Source: https://ulan-ude-info.ru/press-tsen...dstavlen-na-vostochnom-ekonomicheskom-forume/


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Holy Trinity Catholic church, Tobolsk.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

A hotel on Valaam island:








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Ulianovsk.








Link: Город Ульяновск. Ранее назывался.. | Путешествия по городам России | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Buddhist temple in Chita:








Link: Читинский буддийский храм. Архитектура.. | Путешествия по городам России | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Smolensk fortress:








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

XIX century Lutheran church, Vladivostok:








Link: Лютеранская кирха Святого Павла является одной.. | Путешествия по городам России | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Going south, Dagestan, North Caucasus region.








Link: Моё путешествие в Дагестан: горы, каньоны, пески


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Dagestan.








Link: Моё путешествие в Дагестан: горы, каньоны, пески


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Dagestan.








Link: Моё путешествие в Дагестан: горы, каньоны, пески


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Tyumen drama theater.








Link: К предыдущему посту - конечно же, на фото Тюмень,.. | АРХЭ | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kalyazin belfry.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Unique architecture of a church in the village of Kholstovka, Ulianovsk Oblast.








Link: Холстовка, Ульяновская область... | АРХЭ | VK


----------



## sk20121214 (10 mo ago)

Храм Святой Троицы. 17 век. Троице-Лыково


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Chirkeiskoye reservoir, Dagestan.








Link: Дагестан за 3 дня: маршрут, места, еда


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Irganayskoye reservoir, Dagestan.








Link: Дагестан за 3 дня: маршрут, места, еда


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kamennaya Chasha or "Stone bowl" gorge, Dagestan.








Link: Дагестан за 3 дня: маршрут, места, еда


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Derbent, Dagestan. Founded in 438 AD making it the oldest town on the territory of the Russian Federation.








Link: Дагестан за 3 дня: маршрут, места, еда


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Hanagskiy waterfall, Dagestan.








Link: Дагестан за 3 дня: маршрут, места, еда


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Fortress of Seven Brothers and One Sister, Dagestan.








Link: Дагестан за 3 дня: маршрут, места, еда


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

In the Stone Bowl gorge, Dagestan.








Link: Дагестан за 3 дня: маршрут, места, еда


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Tobolsk Kremlin, Western Siberia.








Link: Повторил фото Дмитрия Медведева, проданное за 51 миллион рублей


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

A field in Vladimir Oblast, in the vicinity of the historical town of Suzdal.








Link: Красоты Владимирской области с высоты птичьего полёта. Подборка фотографий.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Over River Sherna, Vladimir Oblast.








Link: Красоты Владимирской области с высоты птичьего полёта. Подборка фотографий.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The village of Kibol and Kamenka River.








Link: Красоты Владимирской области с высоты птичьего полёта. Подборка фотографий.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

St. Nicholas church in mist, the village of Filippovskoye, Vladimir Oblast.








Link: Красоты Владимирской области с высоты птичьего полёта. Подборка фотографий.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Arable lands in Opolie, Vladimir Oblast.








Link: Красоты Владимирской области с высоты птичьего полёта. Подборка фотографий.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

In the Astrakhan Kremlin, Southern Russia.








Link: Куда поехать на майские? 5 направлений по России!


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

A bit of my native Primorsky Krai, the Russian Far East. Telyakovskogo bay:








Link: Поющие сосны, томящееся сердце и весенний туман: магия бухты Теляковского - PrimaMedia


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

^^
Telyakovskogo bay:








Link: Поющие сосны, томящееся сердце и весенний туман: магия бухты Теляковского - PrimaMedia


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

View of the Islet of the Longing Heart, Telyakovskogo bay.








Link: Поющие сосны, томящееся сердце и весенний туман: магия бухты Теляковского - PrimaMedia


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Telyakovskogo bay.








Link: Поющие сосны, томящееся сердце и весенний туман: магия бухты Теляковского - PrimaMedia


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

^^
More:








Link: Поющие сосны, томящееся сердце и весенний туман: магия бухты Теляковского - PrimaMedia


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Mariinsky Opera, Primorsky stage, Vladivostok. Main concourse reflected in the glassy facade:








Link: Городской пейзаж


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

In a park in Belgorod.








Link: В парке Белгорода


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Christ the Saviour Cathedral, Moscow.








Link: Закат над Храмом


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Tula.








Link: Тула. День Победы 2022


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Tula.








Link: Салют — Победе!


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Severodvinsk, Arkhangelsk Oblast. View of SevMash, one of the biggest shipyards in Russia, and the chief maker of nuclear submarines in the country. Since 1939 SevMash has built 136 nuclear subs, 40 diesel subs and 45 other navy vessels.








Link: Северодвинск — центр атомного судостроения России


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Moscow.








Link: В большом городе


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kazan.








Link: Казань


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Alan Monastery in North Ossetia.








Link: Alan Monastery.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

White cliffs of Iturup, The Kurils.








Link: "Вода и море — навсегда": объявляем победителей конкурса "Навстречу волнам"


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

This is retro. 😋 Moscow.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Worker and kolkhoz woman monument, Moscow.








Link: Путешествия в Уютную Россию


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Vetlan rock, Krasnovishersk, Perm Krai, the Urals.








Link: Путешествия в Уютную Россию


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Golovnin caldera, Kunashir, the Kurils, the Russian Far East.








Link: Путешествия в Уютную Россию


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Sayano-Shushenskaya hydroelectric power plant, Krasnoyarsk Krai, Siberia. The most powerful plant in Russia. 








Link: Сибирское море


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Chernyakhovsk, Kaliningrad Oblast.








Link: Нет Парижу и Брюсселю, лучше съездим в Черняховск... | КалининградРад | политика и новости Калининград | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Cherepovets, The Arkhangelski Bridge inaugurated this week.








Link: До открытия моста осталось совсем мало времени... | FlyZone35 Аэросъемка Вологда Череповец | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kaliningrad.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Cheboksary.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

A hotel in Tolyatti.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Nizhny Novgorod.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Moscow, VDNKh (All-Russia Expo) park.








Link: Как проходит последний день лета в регионах России - Российская газета


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Sochi, Krasnodar Krai.








Link: Как проходит последний день лета в регионах России - Российская газета


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

A carnival in Gelendzhik, Krasnodar Krai.








Link: Как проходит последний день лета в регионах России - Российская газета


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kamchatka.








Link: Путешественник Богдан Булычев — о романтике Чукотки и красотах Магадана


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Dezhnëv lighthouse, Chukotka.








Link: Путешественник Богдан Булычев — о романтике Чукотки и красотах Магадана


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Oymyakon, Yakutia.








Link: Путешественник Богдан Булычев — о романтике Чукотки и красотах Магадана


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Primorsky Krai, Khasan district, close to the DPRK border.








Link: Путешественник Богдан Булычев — о романтике Чукотки и красотах Магадана


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Kolyma federal road, connecting Yakutsk to Magadan.








Link: Путешественник Богдан Булычев — о романтике Чукотки и красотах Магадана


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Shantars, Utichiy Island, Khabarovsk Krai.








Link: Путешественник Богдан Булычев — о романтике Чукотки и красотах Магадана


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Sochi.
















Страна Россия


🇷🇺 Канал для тех кто искренне любит Россию, её природу, культуру, искусство, историю и достопримечательности Сотрудничество: @kardinalovich




t.me


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Karakaya-Su waterfall, Kabardino-Balkaria, North Caucasus.
















Страна Россия


🇷🇺 Канал для тех кто искренне любит Россию, её природу, культуру, искусство, историю и достопримечательности Сотрудничество: @kardinalovich




t.me


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Lake Bursol, Altai Krai.
















Страна Россия


🇷🇺 Канал для тех кто искренне любит Россию, её природу, культуру, искусство, историю и достопримечательности Сотрудничество: @kardinalovich




t.me


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Putorana Plateau, Krasnoyarsk Krai, Siberia.








Link: 51 Меридиан


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Amur in its upper stretches, it's the 10th longest river on the globe.








Link: 51 Меридиан


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Novaya Zemlya, in the Arctic.








Link: 51 Меридиан


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kazan.








Link: Небанальная Казань: как почувствовать город за день


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kazan.








Link: Небанальная Казань: как почувствовать город за день


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kazan.








Link: Небанальная Казань: как почувствовать город за день


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kazan.








Link: Небанальная Казань: как почувствовать город за день


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kazan.








Link: https://avatars.dzeninfra.ru/get-ze...ca1a5bfa2_63132f0ae35dd24f705adf78/scale_1200


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Moscow.








Link: https://zen.yandex.ru/yandexmaps


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Victory Park, Yekaterinburg.








Link: Наш Уралмаш: прогулка по самому известному району Екатеринбурга


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

"Build bridges, not walls", Uralmash district, Yekaterinburg.








Link: Наш Уралмаш: прогулка по самому известному району Екатеринбурга


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Far Eastern Federal University, Vladivostok.










https://minvr.gov.ru/press-center/news/na_vef_2022_sostoitsya_delovaya_sessiya_konkurentsiya_preferentsialnykh_rezhimov_kak_ne_otstat_/


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Abramtsevo.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Yarovoe, Altai Krai, Siberia.








Link: https://dzen.ru/media/etosibir/goro...tov-so-vsei-rossii-62f55386324aad42337df2e9?&


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Novosibirsk.








Link: https://dzen.ru/media/mnogomest/drugoi-vzgliad-na-novosibirsk-6311c75e576ad804139454bf?&


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Irkutsk.








Link: https://dzen.ru/media/etosibir/samye-krasivye-goroda-sibiri-63091460497fd43b9588e5b6?&


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Krasnoyarsk.








Link: https://dzen.ru/media/etosibir/samye-krasivye-goroda-sibiri-63091460497fd43b9588e5b6?&


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Tobolsk.








Link: https://dzen.ru/media/etosibir/samye-krasivye-goroda-sibiri-63091460497fd43b9588e5b6?&


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kemerovo.








Link: https://dzen.ru/media/etosibir/samye-krasivye-goroda-sibiri-63091460497fd43b9588e5b6?&


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Omsk.








Link: https://dzen.ru/media/etosibir/samye-krasivye-goroda-sibiri-63091460497fd43b9588e5b6?&


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Yekaterinburg.








Link: https://dzen.ru/media/id/62fcf65c47...vyh-gorodov-rossii-62fd84e21d58a661f6a0e882?&


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

A lagoon in Southern Primorsky Krai.








Link: Екатеринбург — Якутск — Владивосток в 2022 году, 37 дней 21 тыс. км


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The village of Andreevka.








Source: Екатеринбург — Якутск — Владивосток в 2022 году, 37 дней 21 тыс. км


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Ussuriysk, the second biggest city of Primorsky after Vladivostok.








Source: Екатеринбург — Якутск — Владивосток в 2022 году, 37 дней 21 тыс. км


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Ripoche Dagsha datsan in Ulan-Ude, Buryatia.








Source: Екатеринбург — Якутск — Владивосток в 2022 году, 37 дней 21 тыс. км


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

At the entrance to Vostochny Cosmodrome, Amur Oblast.








Source: Екатеринбург — Якутск — Владивосток в 2022 году, 37 дней 21 тыс. км


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The "Junkyard", a museummof sorts in Irkutsk. Interesting name. 








Source: Екатеринбург — Якутск — Владивосток в 2022 году, 37 дней 21 тыс. км


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Junkyard:








Source: Екатеринбург — Якутск — Владивосток в 2022 году, 37 дней 21 тыс. км


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Samara, before – after:








Source: Было/Стало В Самаре открыли второй.. | На Волге | VK

Technically it's a single photo file so the post doesn't break the tread's rules. 😉


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Cathedral square in the town of Staraya Russa, Novgorod Oblast:








Source: Едем вокруг озера Ильмень в Старую Руссу


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kitchen-factory, a Konstuktivist masterpiece from Samara, recently renovated.








Source: Вторая жизнь знаменитой Фабрики-кухни.. | На Волге | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Syzran, Samara Oblast.








Source: Набережная мечты Пока в Сызрани.. | На Волге | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Autumn in Omsk, Siberia.








Source: ТИПИЧНЫЙ ОМСК | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Wheat fields in Omsk Oblast.








Source: Немного осени🍁 из разных уголков Омской области.. | С.Подгурский | Омск | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Night-time Omsk:








Source: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Autumn in Kamchatka.








Source: Недальний Восток


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

In the Valley of Atlants, Primorsky Krai?








Source: Приморский край, Долина Атлантов🍂 | Приморье today | Владивосток | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Ufa.








Source: Жилой комплекс «Символ» в Уфе


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Hotel Jamaica, Anapa, Krasnodar Krai.








Source: Гостиничный комплекс «Джамайка»


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Park Mall, Rostov-on-Don.








Source: Жизнь кипит, город живет, и часть досуговой.. | Архитектурное бюро ПРОЕКТ | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Academy of Economics and Public Administration, Barnaul, Siberia.








Source: Алтайский метаболизм


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Krasnoyarsk, Siberia.








Source: ЖК МЕТРОПОЛИС Красноярск Октябрьская, 12 стр.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Vladivostok.








Source: Краски осени – 2022. Фоторепортаж с улиц Владивостока


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The town on Plyos.








Source: 📍 Осень в Плёсе 📷 Дмитрий Купрацевич:.. | Russian Traveler | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The heart of Lake Veroyarvi, Leningrad Oblast.








Source: ❤ Сердце озера Вероярви, Ленобласть.. | Russian Traveler | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Altai, Siberia.








Source: Небесный прожектор освещает просторы Горного.. | Russian Traveler | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Monzino, the "Uralic Venice".








Source: 📍 Уральская Венеция Посёлок Монзино.. | Russian Traveler | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Devil's Finger, part of Usva Pillars, Perm Krai, the Urals.








Source: 📍 Чёртов Палец, Усьвинские столбы, Пермский.. | Russian Traveler | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Dream Garden, Korenovsk, Krasnodar Krai.








Source: Путешествия в Уютную Россию


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The town of Ozyorsk, Kaliningrad Oblast.








Source: Путешествия в Уютную Россию


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Pavilion on the Island of Love, Gatchina Park, Leningrad Oblast.








Source: Путешествия в Уютную Россию


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Scenic path in Leningrad Oblast.








Source: Путешествия в Уютную Россию


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Golden City, an entertainment facility in Tula.








Source: Путешествия в Уютную Россию


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Icon St. Vladimir Church in Bykovo, Moscow Oblast.








Source: Путешествия в Уютную Россию


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Tea plantation in Matsesta, Sochi.








Source: Путешествия в Уютную Россию


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Lake Kuiguk, Altai.








Source: Путешествия в Уютную Россию


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Oranienbaum estate, Saint Petersburg.








Source: Путешествия в Уютную Россию


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Rivers Avar Koisu and Andi Koisu confluence and the beginning of the Sulak river, Dagestan.








Source: Путешествия в Уютную Россию


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Stavropol Krai.








Source: Путешествия в Уютную Россию


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Vachkazhets mountain range, Kamchatka.








Source: Путешествия в Уютную Россию


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

A grotto in Tachingouza Bay, Primorsky Krai.








Source: Путешествия в Уютную Россию


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Ganalsky "crenellations", Kamchatka.








Link: Страна Россия


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Manpupuner rock formations, Komi, Northern Urals.

A red dot in the photo is a person, for the scale of the pillars.








Link: Страна Россия


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Digorsky Vale, North Ossetia. Multiple waterfalls can be seen trickling down the slopes.








Link: Страна Россия


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Chara, Trans-Baikal Krai, Eastern Siberia.








Link: Страна Россия


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Arkhangelsk.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Arena Novosibirsk (under construction).


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Rimpoche-Bagsha, a datsan (Buddhist temple) in Ulan-Ude, Buryatia.








Link: Этот монастырь основал буддийский лама из Тибета.. | Русское географическое общество | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Perm. The Esplanade.









Link: Вчера в прямом эфире затронули тему развития.. | Alexey Dyomkin | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Moscow is unstoppable.








Link: ЖК Сердце столицы: комфортабельные квартиры бизнес-класса в самом сердце Москвы | Донстрой


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Voronezh.








Link: Pro Воронеж | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Khabarovsk.

The dam is still under construction but accessible to the public nevertheless.








Link: https://www.dvnovosti.ru/khab/2022/06/23/143280/


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Cathedral in Magadan. The Russian Far East.








Link: Лучшие фотографии Магадана за неделю - MagadanMedia


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kostroma.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Rostov-on-Don.








Link: Городская Дума, Ростов-на-Дону #благовест_с.. | Набат утраченного | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Vologda.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Vladimir.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Vyborg.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Nizhny Novgorod.








Link: https://sun5-4.userapi.com/impg/ZQS...n=0a41f067708eb8132ef6a9d601afe3d6&type=album


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Village of Vylgort, Komi.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Moscow.








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The battle of Kulikovo (1380) memorial complex. Tula Oblast.








Link: Тульская область, д. Моховое. Ещё.. | Путешествия по городам России | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Gamsutl, a desolate village in Dagestan, presumably 2000 years old. The already iconic tourist destination 








Link: Community wall photos | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Arctic Ocean coast in Murmansk Oblast.








Link: Горные лыжи, пальмы и северное сияние: куда поехать на новогодние каникулы в России


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

New terminal at Novy Urengoi airport. Western Siberia.








Link: Новый Уренгой. Новый терминал аэропорта.. | АРХЭ | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Elista, Kalmykia. In picture: the largest Buddhist temple in Europe.








Link: Республика Калмыкия. Столица бескрайних калмыцких.. | Путешествия по городам России | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Penza, Soyuz (Union) Park.








Link: Номинант Cityzond Urban Awards-2022.. | Cityzond | архитектура и урбанистика | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Mega stairs in Beloretsk, Bashkortostan.









Link: Номинант Cityzond Urban Awards 2022.. | Cityzond | архитектура и урбанистика | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Vichuga, Ivanovo Oblast.








Link: Номинант Cityzond Urban Awards 2022.. | Cityzond | архитектура и урбанистика | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Tyumen, new Oktyabrsky district.








Link: Новый район "Октябрьский" в Тюмени от легендарной.. | Cityzond | архитектура и урбанистика | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Ivanovo.








Link: Иваново. Собор Вознесения Господня.. | АРХЭ | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Saint Petersburg.








Link: Праздничный Петербург. #архэ | АРХЭ | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kolomna.








Link: Зимняя Коломна. #архэ | АРХЭ | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Moscow.









Link: Высоко-Петровский монастырь, Москва... | АРХЭ | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Eliseevskiy store, Saint Petersburg.








Link: Санкт-Петербург, дом торгового товарищества.. | АРХЭ | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Renovated park pavilion, Nizhny Novgorod.








Link: Нижний Новгород. Было/стало... | АРХЭ | VK


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Novosibirsk winter wonderland (by Slava Stepanov):


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Sochi.








Link: Хочется поздравить всех с наступающим Новым.. | Cityzond | архитектура и урбанистика | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

G-Drive Arena, Omsk.








Link: Победитель Cityzond Urban Awards 2022.. | Cityzond | архитектура и урбанистика | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Volga in Tver Oblast.








Link: Турпоток круизных туристов в Тверскую область вырос в 2022 году на 55% — до 82 тыс. человек


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

New Year fair-2023 in Vladivostok.








Link: https://www.newsvl.ru/ny/2022/12/31/214492/#ixzz7pELKHPio


----------

